# ==> 189 EOI Invitations for March 2018 >>



## kirk1031 (Oct 8, 2015)

Feb another two rounds of disappointed 300 each invitation.

Just have a look of last year March invitation data:
March 1:1832 invitation https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/trav/work/skil/invitation-round-1-march-2017
March 15:1805 invitation https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/trav/work/skil/invitation-round-15-march-2017
March 29:1517 invitation https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/trav/work/skil/invitation-round-29-march-2017

Total invitation 5154!

Three rounds of invitations,all double issue for pro rata occupations

Let's hope there can be some surprise in the March round invitation!


----------



## Shwetha10 (Feb 5, 2018)

Wat does pro rata occupations mean ? Hw many points does it need to be picked up ?


----------



## kirk1031 (Oct 8, 2015)

Shwetha10 said:


> Wat does pro rata occupations mean ? Hw many points does it need to be picked up ?


Due to high levels of demand, and in keeping with previous years, the below occupation groups will be subject to pro rata arrangements to ensure availability of invitations across the programme year. SkillSelect first allocates available places to Skilled – Independent visas (subclass 189) and then the remaining to Skilled – Regional (Provisional) visas (subclass 489). If all places are taken up by subclass 189 visas then there will be no invitations issued for subclass 489 visas in these occupations.

Accountants
Auditors, Company Secretaries and Corporate Treasurers
Electronics Engineers
Industrial, Mechanical and Production Engineers
Other Engineering Professionals
ICT Business and System Analysts
Software and Applications Programmers
Computer Network Professionals


----------



## raj.sourabh (Nov 23, 2017)

Subscribing to another month. Most likely to be disappointed again.


----------



## RossiBG (Feb 16, 2018)

Interesting that they did 3 rounds in a month last March. I was under the impression that they only do invites on the 2nd and 4th Wednesday of a month so only 2 rounds a month? Can anyone clarify?


----------



## feromca (Feb 22, 2017)

May I know how to find the number of invitations sent out in Feb 21st round?


----------



## ghoshsudeep79 (Jun 17, 2017)

Dont know if they will increase the number of invitations in March. The trend is not as per last year.


----------



## Kannan.Balasubramanian (Jul 12, 2016)

kirk1031 said:


> Feb another two rounds of disappointed 300 each invitation.
> 
> Just have a look of last year March invitation data:
> March 1:1832 invitation https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/trav/work/skil/invitation-round-1-march-2017
> ...


The trend is almost same as last year with the difference that invites are extremely cut down.

So I suppose we can expect around 1000 invites for a total of 3 rounds? If so, still I won't get an invite I guess.


----------



## milindpatel26 (Sep 5, 2017)

Things will change for the best. Good luck all....


----------



## Kannan.Balasubramanian (Jul 12, 2016)

I don't have a clue, but this guy says he got invited and there are lot many before him who didn't.

https://myimmitracker.com/au/trackers/expression-of-interest-sc189/cases/case-25470


----------



## mjke1337 (Aug 26, 2017)

no hopes for me until October when i will get +5 points for experience


----------



## Beldyev (Aug 23, 2015)

Things won't get any better. Check your mailboxes, but nevertheless improve your points. This is the only rational way to get your ITA.


----------



## Shaaan98765 (Dec 3, 2016)

Hello Expats,

I have a problem here, As per my knowledge 2613 has three sub categories,

261311 - Analyst Programmer
261312 - Developer Programmer
261313 - Software Engineer

I believe for 189 invite there is no sub categorisation based on these codes and its generically considered as 2613. Even immi skillselect results for Feb 7th stated the last invited for 2613 was Jan 31st, and it did not mention any specific information about 261311 or 261312.

But in today's invite I have seen a developer programmer 261312 getting an invite with 75 points and EOI date of 13th Feb 2018. ISCAH also mentioned that 2613 cut off date is 13th Feb. But my EOI was last updated on Feb 12th with 75 points for 261311 - Analyst Programmer.

My agent says that I did not get an invite and she does not have an answer why.?

1.Can anyone help me out with this. What could be the reason behind not getting an invite..?Has anyone seen such a scenario before. 

2. Should I ask my agent to create a new EOI today to be on the safer side, supposing that the old EOI had some problem and so was rejected.?

Please help.

Thanks
Shaan


----------



## MirandaLi (Jan 7, 2018)

mjke1337 said:


> no hopes for me until October when i will get +5 points for experience


same here, need wait till Oct this year. 
I am going for 190 streamlined after that.
My agent says she will drag my visa to Oct "by any means necessary". 

For 189, even 70 looks pretty vague now. Unless they increase the round number by next F/Y, but it seems very unlikely.


----------



## ANAIN (Mar 20, 2017)

Subscribing to another month .....


----------



## mjke1337 (Aug 26, 2017)

Beldyev said:


> Things won't get any better. Check your mailboxes, but nevertheless improve your points. This is the only rational way to get your ITA.


THIS !!!!

Does anyone knows the email ids from which we get ITA for both 189 and 190(Victoria and NSW)

I'm a bit paranoid after reading here that people missed the invites as the mail went to the spam folder. :rip:


----------



## niko2222 (Jan 8, 2018)

Job code. 331111
189 visa
Points 75.

When is the next round and what are the chances of an invite?


----------



## Beldyev (Aug 23, 2015)

mjke1337 said:


> THIS !!!!
> 
> Does anyone knows the email ids from which we get ITA for both 189 and 190(Victoria and NSW)
> 
> I'm a bit paranoid after reading here that people missed the invites as the mail went to the spam folder. :rip:


[email protected]


----------



## mjke1337 (Aug 26, 2017)

Beldyev said:


> mjke1337 said:
> 
> 
> > THIS !!!!
> ...




Thanks


----------



## kerberos (Jan 11, 2018)

Crossing fingers for 2335 with 70 points this month!


----------



## randeep19492 (Feb 20, 2018)

Does anyone know when do 190 invites usually get sent out ? I mean, is there a specific time of the month or after the 189 invite round ? 

I wanted to know if I can expect something soon with the following details. 

Occupation - Accountant General 

Age = 30
PTE = 20 
Edu = 15
AUS Edu = 5
AUS Work = 5
Partner = 5 

Total = 80 
190 = 85

DOE = 19/02/2018


----------



## aryalbishna123 (Dec 30, 2017)

What’s your date of entry


----------



## feromca (Feb 22, 2017)

Hi all,

I'm a silent reader here. 

It would be a great help if someone clarify my questions below?

1. I've submitted my EOI in the month of August 2017 with 65 points for 189. Any idea when I will get the Invite?

2. I will lose 5 points in May 2018 and my points will be 60. If I didn't get before May what are the chances then?

Any advices would be more helpful.

Thanks


----------



## nismavrik (Feb 22, 2018)

*ICT Business Analyst - Received NSW 190 invite but more inclined towards 189*

*Seniors need your help !!! *

I have 75 points for 189 and 80 points for 190. On Feb 16 2018, I received a NSW invitation for the Skilled Nominated (subclass 190) visa.

However, I am more inclined towards 189 since I have 75 points. On 15 March 2018, my 189 points will reduce to 65 because of age (40 years). Should I wait for 189 this month. Or my best bet is to apply for 190 now. 

Kindly advise me asap. My 190 invitation is going to expire on 1st March 2018.


Point wise split (189) - 

Age (33-39) - 25
English (PTEA 89) - 20
Education (MBA) - 15
Years of experience (>= 8 years) - 15


----------



## randeep19492 (Feb 20, 2018)

aryalbishna123 said:


> What’s your date of entry


My date of entry is 19/02/2018.


----------



## nismavrik (Feb 22, 2018)

Randeep you have very good points for both 189 and 190 and should receive the invitation very soon.



randeep19492 said:


> Does anyone know when do 190 invites usually get sent out ? I mean, is there a specific time of the month or after the 189 invite round ?
> 
> I wanted to know if I can expect something soon with the following details.
> 
> ...


----------



## nismavrik (Feb 22, 2018)

Hi Seniors 

I am a silent reader here. Would you evaluate my situation please ?

I am waiting for 189 (75 points). But I have received NSW invitation for 190 (80 points). This 15 March I will be 40 and hence I will loose 10 points for both. Is my best bet to capitalize on 190 invitation? My invite for 190 expires 1 March 2018.

Any advise will be great !!!

regards
Nishant 



MirandaLi said:


> same here, need wait till Oct this year.
> I am going for 190 streamlined after that.
> My agent says she will drag my visa to Oct "by any means necessary".
> 
> For 189, even 70 looks pretty vague now. Unless they increase the round number by next F/Y, but it seems very unlikely.


----------



## rajesh.prabha10 (May 16, 2017)

Hi Guyz,

I have lodged EOI with 70 points for 261313 yesterday for PR 189 and with 75 points for NSW and VIC. Any idea how long it will take to get an invitation for PR 189 and PR 190? I have seen the invite rounds for January and February for PR189, not more than 75 persons are invited in each round. 

any opinions?

Thanks


----------



## Shaaan98765 (Dec 3, 2016)

Hello expats,

Is there difference in grant period between 189 and 190??

Thanks


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Shaaan98765 said:


> Hello expats,
> 
> Is there difference in grant period between 189 and 190??
> 
> Thanks


Generally the 190 takes slightly more time then 189
But this changes from month to month

You can check the latest timings here

https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/abou...ards/global-visa-citizenship-processing-times

But all said and done, it is the complexity of your case and the quality of the documents which you uploaded, which determines the time taken for processing 

Members like me have got the grant in 15 days also and others have waited for more than 2 years also

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

randeep19492 said:


> Does anyone know when do 190 invites usually get sent out ? I mean, is there a specific time of the month or after the 189 invite round ?
> 
> I wanted to know if I can expect something soon with the following details.
> 
> ...


190 invites are random and have no set pattern 

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

nismavrik said:


> *Seniors need your help !!! *
> 
> I have 75 points for 189 and 80 points for 190. On Feb 16 2018, I received a NSW invitation for the Skilled Nominated (subclass 190) visa.
> 
> ...


If I were in your shoes I would allow the 190 to lapse
I would be confident to get the invite in the March first Round 

If you are absolutely risk averse, accept the 190 and be done with it

The final decision is yours 

Cheers


----------



## expat_user_25 (Jan 9, 2018)

newbienz said:


> 190 invites are random and have no set pattern
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers



Is this a pre-invite (invitation for state nomination)? If it's a pre-invite then apply for it since you will have 14days to submit all the required documents on the state website. Once you submit these documents, State will take 2-3months to give you final ITA. And please note that State doesn't give ITA to every applicant they pre-invite. While you were waiting for State's decision, you can try your luck in 189.

There is a high probability that you will get the invite in next 189 round with 75points.

In case, if this is a final ITA from State, then you have 60days to apply for visa, wait for 1 more round of 189 and then take your final call for 190.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## expat_user_25 (Jan 9, 2018)

newbienz said:


> If I were in your shoes I would allow the 190 to lapse
> I would be confident to get the invite in the March first Round
> 
> If you are absolutely risk averse, accept the 190 and be done with it
> ...



Is this a pre-invite (invitation for state nomination)? If it's a pre-invite then apply for it since you will have 14days to submit all the required documents on the state website. Once you submit these documents, State will take 2-3months to give you final ITA. And please note that State doesn't give ITA to every applicant they pre-invite. While you were waiting for State's decision, you can try your luck in 189.

There is a high probability that you will get the invite in next 189 round with 75points.

In case, if this is a final ITA from State, then you have 60days to apply for visa, wait for 1 more round of 189 and then take your final call for 190.



Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## expat_user_25 (Jan 9, 2018)

Submitted 189 EOI today: 23rd Feb
Software Engineer: 261313 
Total: 75 Points (Details in signature)
Updated the entry in myimmitracker


----------



## nismavrik (Feb 22, 2018)

Thank you mate. When do you think is the next 189 draw?

If I allow 190 to lapse, then on 15 March 2018 my 189 points will reduce to just 65 because of the age factor. I will be 40 years old.

Profiles are very competitive - 75 is cutoff for ICT Business Analyst. Stats below

https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/trav/work/skil/invitation-round-7-february-2018

Kindly advise.



newbienz said:


> If I were in your shoes I would allow the 190 to lapse
> I would be confident to get the invite in the March first Round
> 
> If you are absolutely risk averse, accept the 190 and be done with it
> ...


----------



## nismavrik (Feb 22, 2018)

Thank you. Appreciate the quick response. When is the next draw for 189?



expat_user_25 said:


> There is a high probability that you will get the invite in next 189 round with 75points.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## expat_user_25 (Jan 9, 2018)

nismavrik said:


> Thank you. Appreciate the quick response. When is the next draw for 189?



DIBP conducts the draw every month on 1st and 3rd Wednesday. Based on that it’s expected on 7th March. DIBP will confirm the date on the website 3-4days before the draw.


----------



## nismavrik (Feb 22, 2018)

Thank you !


expat_user_25 said:


> DIBP conducts the draw every month on 1st and 3rd Wednesday. Based on that it’s expected on 7th March. DIBP will confirm the date on the website 3-4days before the draw.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

nismavrik said:


> Thank you mate. When do you think is the next 189 draw?
> 
> If I allow 190 to lapse, then on 15 March 2018 my 189 points will reduce to just 65 because of the age factor. I will be 40 years old.
> 
> ...


I was under the impression that you are a 2613 applicant
What’s your date of effect of the EOI ?

Please giv all details of your Anzsco code, date of effect also when you ask a question, else you can get a wrong answer like I gave

Cheers


----------



## NelloreGun (Feb 23, 2018)

*Civil Engineer (233211)*

Hi Friends,

I have lodged SC 189 under 233211 (Civil Engineer) with 70 points on Feb 22 and NSW SC 190 with 75 points.

What are my chances of getting an invite before May, preferably in SC 190? Thanks in advance.

My points break-up:
- Age - 30
- Education - 15
- Experience - 5
- English Proficiency - 20


----------



## meldney (Sep 6, 2017)

nismavrik said:


> *Seniors need your help !!! *
> 
> I have 75 points for 189 and 80 points for 190. On Feb 16 2018, I received a NSW invitation for the Skilled Nominated (subclass 190) visa.
> 
> ...



You should take 190 right away. First of all you are reaching 40, you don't have luxury of time. What if DHA decide not to invite anymore. I know fellas with 65+5 gave away 190 last Nov and suddenly DHA started inviting only 70s, scratching their head now.


----------



## nismavrik (Feb 22, 2018)

Definitely informative. Thank you very much. 



meldney said:


> You should take 190 right away. First of all you are reaching 40, you don't have luxury of time. What if DHA decide not to invite anymore. I know fellas with 65+5 gave away 190 last Nov and suddenly DHA started inviting only 70s, scratching their head now.


----------



## kirk1031 (Oct 8, 2015)

RossiBG said:


> Interesting that they did 3 rounds in a month last March. I was under the impression that they only do invites on the 2nd and 4th Wednesday of a month so only 2 rounds a month? Can anyone clarify?


There are two months in last financial year that issued three rounds of invitation,the other month is 2016 Sep


----------



## kirk1031 (Oct 8, 2015)

feromca said:


> May I know how to find the number of invitations sent out in Feb 21st round?


Most likely another 300 round


----------



## kirk1031 (Oct 8, 2015)

nismavrik said:


> *Seniors need your help !!! *
> 
> I have 75 points for 189 and 80 points for 190. On Feb 16 2018, I received a NSW invitation for the Skilled Nominated (subclass 190) visa.
> 
> ...


Can you tell which occupation? Highly recommend you accept the NSW invitation first,nobody knows what will happen next for 189. Also you remember to fact in that NSW takes time to process your nomination application.


----------



## kirk1031 (Oct 8, 2015)

niko2222 said:


> Job code. 331111
> 189 visa
> Points 75.
> 
> When is the next round and what are the chances of an invite?


Very high chance you will receive invitation in next round.

Bless


----------



## kirk1031 (Oct 8, 2015)

feromca said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I'm a silent reader here.
> 
> ...


Can you give us your occupation info and the points component?

Thanks


----------



## wahajmeer (Jan 4, 2018)

Subscribing to this thread now!
Good luck everyone! 

———————————————————
ACS Applied 20-12-17
ACS Received 16-02-18
EOI DATE 189 16-02-18
ANZSCO CODE 261312
POINTS 75(Age30/Eng20/Edu15/Exp10)


----------



## nismavrik (Feb 22, 2018)

ICT Business Analyst - ANZSCO 261111

Please note that my "date of effect" is 05 Feb 2018 since I made 3 changes - 
a) Changed English score from IELTS 8 to PTE 89 (20 points). My IELTS score is not consistent across all sections i.e. (L8, R7.5, S8, W7.5)
b) Changed Marital status to divorced. Hence not claiming any points for partner.
c) Changed number of years of experience related to ANZSCO 261111 from (5-8 years) to (>= 8 years).

"NSW takes time to process my nomination" - Does this implies I have a chance for 189 until March 15th? Please clarify.

Note - I am going ahead with 190 based on guidance I have received. Thank you for quick and invaluable inputs.



kirk1031 said:


> Can you tell which occupation? Highly recommend you accept the NSW invitation first,nobody knows what will happen next for 189. Also you remember to fact in that NSW takes time to process your nomination application.


----------



## Ramramram222 (Jul 26, 2017)

kirk1031 said:


> Feb another two rounds of disappointed 300 each invitation.
> 
> Just have a look of last year March invitation data:
> March 1:1832 invitation https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/trav/work/skil/invitation-round-1-march-2017
> ...




Let's forget about the 3 rounds per month in this year as they have clearly mentioned 2 rounds will be anticipated per month. But my concern is, they used to announce the no. of quota for the upcoming rounds prior to round happening and I have never seen digits like 1806, 1857 since July. 
Does this mean even though in last yr March, they ran the round without announcing the quota but gave more than expected invitation??

Can someone please clarify it??

Thanks


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MegaRiya (Sep 5, 2017)

Subscribing ...

My points for software engineer- 261313 :

75 for 189 
80 for 190-nsw and VIC 

PTE scores:
L- 82
R- 84
S- 89
W- 86 
Overall 84 

EOI updated with PTE score: 19-Feb-2018

1. Will I get any hope from March 7th round? 
2. I'm done with my PCC. What should I do in terms of documents upload to get direct grant, if I have luck.


----------



## mjke1337 (Aug 26, 2017)

MegaRiya said:


> Subscribing ...
> 
> My points for software engineer- 261313 :
> 
> ...


you are through in next round. :tea:


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Ramramram222 said:


> Let's forget about the 3 rounds per month in this year as they have clearly mentioned 2 rounds will be anticipated per month. But my concern is, they used to announce the no. of quota for the upcoming rounds prior to round happening and I have never seen digits like 1806, 1857 since July.
> Does this mean even though in last yr March, they ran the round without announcing the quota but gave more than expected invitation??
> 
> Can someone please clarify it??
> ...


They are becoming more and more opaque with each passing month

My gut feeling is some major overhaul of the immigration process is likely to be announced soon which may have major ramifications for applicants especially with low points, and codes for those which have sufficient local talent available 

The joker in the pack is the NZ stream as so no data is actually available on how many have actually been invited till date

The rough estimate is that there are 50,000 eligible Nzers who can be granted PR over the next 5 years which comes to about 10,000 per year

Moreover they have sufficient application available in the pipeline to fulfill this years parliament mandate even if they reduce invites even further

Next financial year will see a cut in the Immigration numbers , I have no doubt about it and the brunt will be faced by the 189/190 category 
Cheers


----------



## Ramramram222 (Jul 26, 2017)

newbienz said:


> They are becoming more and more opaque with each passing month
> 
> My gut feeling is some major overhaul of the immigration process is likely to be announced soon which may have major ramifications for applicants especially with low points, and codes for those which have sufficient local talent available
> 
> ...




My gut feeling is there is nothing due to be announced in coming months regarding points system. USA is playing a major role to not to have more migrants as Australia is just following its path. It was just after few months Trump was announced as a president when Australia changed the citizenship rules. They couldn't do anything to change the citizenship rules to prevent PR to become citizen and here, they are making process difficult for immigrants to become PR. It's a political game I believe. 

They are using kiwis as a fool factor to fool migrants and making us to wait for UNKNOWN hope. I believe this drama will be keep going untill next election gets finished in 2019 . So 2018/19 FY can be a disaster than ever. I hope I am wrong.

Cheers!!



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mjke1337 (Aug 26, 2017)

newbienz said:


> They are becoming more and more opaque with each passing month
> 
> My gut feeling is some major overhaul of the immigration process is likely to be announced soon which may have major ramifications for applicants especially with low points, and codes for those which have sufficient local talent available
> 
> ...


Nothing is going to happen unless and until a major bill is passed in parliament. Immigration is a sensitive issue which is used by all major parties for the upcoming election.


----------



## MegaRiya (Sep 5, 2017)

mjke1337 said:


> MegaRiya said:
> 
> 
> > Subscribing ...
> ...


Hope your words come true


----------



## nismavrik (Feb 22, 2018)

*Seniors*

This is regarding Passport renewal. I got renewed passport on 16 Feb and NSW 190 invite on the same date.

While uploading the documents on the NSW website - I will upload both new and old Passport. I hope this is a minor issue and will have no implications on my candidature.

Kindly advise if my assumption is correct.



nismavrik said:


> ICT Business Analyst - ANZSCO 261111
> 
> Please note that my "date of effect" is 05 Feb 2018 since I made 3 changes -
> a) Changed English score from IELTS 8 to PTE 89 (20 points). My IELTS score is not consistent across all sections i.e. (L8, R7.5, S8, W7.5)
> ...


----------



## nikhiltvm (Mar 8, 2017)

Hi all,

EOI updated date: 16-Feb-2018
Points: 75 (189 category)
Occupation: 233914 (Engineering Technologist)
(Age30/Eng20/Edu15/Exp10)

What are the chances of getting an invite in the next round?

All the best to everyone here!


----------



## Itzmemayz (Feb 11, 2018)

Hello everyone.. Subscribing this post..

EOI Date : 30-Nov-2017
Points : 70
Mechanical Engineering ( 233512 )

Considering ISCAH unofficial results, 70 pointers cleared upto 08-Nov-17, what are chances for an invitation in March? Any ray of hope..!!??


----------



## nismavrik (Feb 22, 2018)

*Document # on NSW site after renewal of passport*

*Seniors please help !*

Q Have both old and new passport after renewal. Old passport is linked to 190 NSW invite received on 16 Feb.

My question is while uploading bio-data page of passport on NSW website - should I make one pdf "passport" and upload both new and old Passport front and back pages?

*
Date of receiving new passport & Date of 190 NSW Invite are 16 Feb 2018*

I hope changing document number does not affects my candidature for 190.

Kindly advise.



nismavrik said:


> *Seniors need your help !!! *
> ICT Business Analyst - ANZSCO 261111
> 
> Please note that my "date of effect" is 05 Feb 2018 since I made 3 changes -
> ...


----------



## Ramramram222 (Jul 26, 2017)

nismavrik said:


> *Seniors please help !*
> 
> Q Have both old and new passport after renewal. Old passport is linked to 190 NSW invite received on 16 Feb.
> 
> ...




You will be alright. Just submit your both passports and while you scan new passport, scan your last page of new passport where they have mentioned your previous passport number. Don't worry it doesn't affect any as you are giving genuine proofs. 

Cheers!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nismavrik (Feb 22, 2018)

Cheers mate ! :tea:



Ramramram222 said:


> You will be alright. Just submit your both passports and while you scan new passport, scan your last page of new passport where they have mentioned your previous passport number. Don't worry it doesn't affect any as you are giving genuine proofs.
> 
> Cheers!!
> 
> ...


----------



## Pathpk (Dec 3, 2017)

Itzmemayz said:


> Hello everyone.. Subscribing this post..
> 
> EOI Date : 30-Nov-2017
> Points : 70
> ...


Gear up for a long wait.


----------



## imprincek (Feb 26, 2018)

Mechanical Engineering ( 233512 )

EOI Date: 10-Feb-2018

189 Points: 70
SC 190 NSW points: 75

Any chances of an invite before July this year ??

My consultant said that DIBP is busy processing cases of people who are converting their 457 visas into a PR. That's why the Skillselect process is slow. Deadline ends 1st march. After that. the invites should increase. Can someone confirm this?

Also, what visa changes and point system changes are expected in July? 
Please throw some light on it.


----------



## y2j (Aug 2, 2016)

newbienz said:


> They are becoming more and more opaque with each passing month
> 
> My gut feeling is some major overhaul of the immigration process is likely to be announced soon which may have major ramifications for applicants especially with low points, and codes for those which have sufficient local talent available
> 
> ...


I agree with most of what you said expect the immigration numbers. Even though there have been calls by conservative MP's like Abbott and Dutton, the people who really matter Jobs minister and treasurer has come down hard on cutting immigration numbers. Even if there is a cut, it will be minimal and probably won’t effect the 189. Especially since all who spoke out (even Abbott and Dutton) on this issue recently pointed out they need the best and brightest people who also 'value' Australian traditions to migrate. Now with this backlog there will be a congestion in the invitation rounds going forward - however that doesn't mean the DIBP will not invite the same number of invites or close to the same next year. I also feel there will be a wholesale change to the points system though. They will introduce some kind of a temporary residency status for all 189's and DIBP will streamline the number of visa categories to about 10, which is possibly the reason behind this flux in invitations. They will look to have a clean slate for next year and finish their current backlogs. This is just how I read the situation after the last 5 years of going through this ordeal. I understand everybody is in panic mode and so am I. But as far I am concerned, the invitation process will commence from next year as normal. But with some major changes.


----------



## braich.abhijeet (Jun 10, 2017)

Hello fellow aspirants,

I have 70 points for 263111 with DOE 22nd Nov. What are my chances?

Shall I go with 190? I applied for VIC 3 weeks back but never heard back anything.What is their turnaround time?

I'm a little scared to go with NSW. I heard most jobs are there but its too expensive. Shall I apply for NSW too?

Please share your thoughts on these three questions. Thanking you in advance.

EOI <<263111 >> 23-Nov-2017 (70 points)
ACS: 24 days positive
PTE Mock A : LRSW 71 67 70 72 
PTE Mock B : LRSW 76 72 67 73
PTE Exam 1: LRSW 73 85 65 85 (19 Jun)
PTE Exam 2: LRSW 89 78 65 89 (07 Aug)
PTE Exam 3: LRSW 72 75 54 80 (31 Aug)
PTE Exam 4: LRSW 80 78 67 82 (04 Oct)
PTE Exam 5: LRSW 90 90 90 90 (20 Nov)


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

braich.abhijeet said:


> Hello fellow aspirants,
> 
> I have 70 points for 263111 with DOE 22nd Nov. What are my chances?
> 
> ...


Congratulations on a perfect PTEA score

It’s only the rentals which are slightly higher then Melbourne 
If you are prepared to commute a bit farther, NSW can be made workable

Have you gotten the pre invite from VIC or you are at the EOI stage only?

If at EOI stage only, then you should apply for NSW also
These are uncertain times
You can’t be too choosy 

Cheers


----------



## meldney (Sep 6, 2017)

y2j said:


> I agree with most of what you said expect the immigration numbers. Even though there have been calls by conservative MP's like Abbott and Dutton, the people who really matter Jobs minister and treasurer has come down hard on cutting immigration numbers. Even if there is a cut, it will be minimal and probably won’t effect the 189. Especially since all who spoke out (even Abbott and Dutton) on this issue recently pointed out they need the best and brightest people who also 'value' Australian traditions to migrate. Now with this backlog there will be a congestion in the invitation rounds going forward - however that doesn't mean the DIBP will not invite the same number of invites or close to the same next year. I also feel there will be a wholesale change to the points system though. They will introduce some kind of a temporary residency status for all 189's and DIBP will streamline the number of visa categories to about 10, which is possibly the reason behind this flux in invitations. They will look to have a clean slate for next year and finish their current backlogs. This is just how I read the situation after the last 5 years of going through this ordeal. I understand everybody is in panic mode and so am I. But as far I am concerned, the invitation process will commence from next year as normal. But with some major changes.



Numbers are just staying there as numbers. Numbers doesn't matter anymore.This FY 17-18 has a large overwhelming number like previous year, did it ever matter in invitation. Even if they cut or no cut, doesn't matter, finally the department has to invite. And now they bail out saying invitation is based on the number of application processed. They just invited less than 50% they ought to invite and 4 months left to complete the FY, numbers are jokes.


----------



## meldney (Sep 6, 2017)

braich.abhijeet said:


> Hello fellow aspirants,
> 
> I have 70 points for 263111 with DOE 22nd Nov. What are my chances?
> 
> ...


Ain't you going to Brisbane now ? Didn't I tell you to take NSW and get over it. You don't have much options here.


----------



## Shaaan98765 (Dec 3, 2016)

Hello,
I have updated my 189 and 190 EOI for 261311 on 12th feb.

I did not receive my 189 invite on feb 21. But I received my 190 pre invite on feb 15 and it will expire on feb 28.

If i accept the pre invite on 28 feb and if I get the NSW main invite before march 7, will I still hold a chance to get my 189 invite.

Note : Both 189 and 190 in separate EOI.

Thanks


----------



## ankush9291 (Feb 26, 2018)

Hi guys 

I have applied for 489 for NSW STATE and i have got invite from them two weeks back and last week i have applied for visa under CHEF category with 50+10 (state poitns) =60 points total.
Could anyone tell me how long now they will take to grant me a visa please ..really desperate. ..need some expert advice .
Thanks


----------



## Arunaravind (Jan 30, 2018)

Hello,

I have a doubt regarding claiming spouse points. My wife is an Electronics and Communications Engineer. Her work experience is in HR and Support. She has a total work experience of 4.8 years. Electronics and Communication Engineer is listed in the same SOL as the one I have applied for which is Civil Engineer. Is it possible to claim spouse points in this case? I understand that her work experience is not relevant in regards to her education.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Arunaravind said:


> Hello,
> 
> I have a doubt regarding claiming spouse points. My wife is an Electronics and Communications Engineer. Her work experience is in HR and Support. She has a total work experience of 4.8 years. Electronics and Communication Engineer is listed in the same SOL as the one I have applied for which is Civil Engineer. Is it possible to claim spouse points in this case? I understand that her work experience is not relevant in regards to her education.


As she has no experience in E&C, she can’t be positively assessed in any ICT Anzsco codes from ACS

So the only option left is to get assessed as an HR manager or similar

I am sure some members will help,you out on that possibility 

Cheers


----------



## Arunaravind (Jan 30, 2018)

Oh ok. Thanks for your response 



newbienz said:


> Arunaravind said:
> 
> 
> > Hello,
> ...


----------



## lamborgini (May 2, 2017)

newbienz said:


> As she has no experience in E&C, she can’t be positively assessed in any ICT Anzsco codes from ACS
> 
> So the only option left is to get assessed as an HR manager or similar
> 
> ...


Hi , get assessed through engineers Australia as engineer by CDR route 
That way u will get a positive skill assessment and u can claim points .


----------



## Bonbons (Oct 23, 2017)

Hiya experts,



I wanna ask, do 190 invites go to spam in Gmail ? I am wondering should I re create EOI for NSW in case I missed the invite by deleting my spam?



My birthday is coming on 8th Mar and I will reach 80 points w/o ss. So I'm thinking of re creating EOI with the same point breakdown and code for 190 then when my birthday passed on 7th Mar, I'll suspend/withdraw the old ones...This is based on the rationale that DOE will reset on my birthday. I'll only re create on 7th Mar, and suspend old ones on 8th Mar.



I am paranoid if I missed an invite and deleted my emails w/o knowing then I'll be waiting in a futile attempt as I read states won't issue another pre-invite again if you missed the initial one.



Is my method viable?



Thanks everyone for your answers!


----------



## KasunTharaka (Jun 10, 2016)

Hi seniors, 
have a doubt and fear. 
How long will they invite 2613* people for this FY. (Within this 300 per round rrend)?
Until end of April?
I mean will 2613* quota fill before april?
I knw this FY is far differ with comparing to the previous ones. But wht do you think  ?



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## arslan1 (Nov 9, 2017)

Hi Seniors

I need an advice. I have lodged an EOI with 60 points for ICT Security (Non Pro Rata) on 1/12 2017 D.O.E. My 485 visa is finishing in August. I will get 5 extra points of age in 1st week of May. Is there any chance for me to get an invitation for this occupation till August or do I need to go back home and wait there for invitation ?? Awaiting for your kind replies. Thank you


----------



## rn_mishra007 (Jan 31, 2018)

*189 or 190 or Both*

Hi Members,
Thank you for your valuable inputs. Please help with my query below:

I submitted EOI with 70 points on 23-Feb-2018 for SC189 (See details below). Given that current backlog for SC189 at 70 points in non-prorata occupations extends to Nov-2017, I wanted your feedback to decide if I should go for SC190(NSW) as well.

Also, should I consider creating another EOI for SC190 only? 

My target is to lodge visa application before July 2018.

Please advise.

---------------------------------------
Code 133111 | Construction Project Manager | Age 30 pts | Degree 15 pts | PTE-A 20 pts | Experience 5 pts | Total 70 pts | EOI DOE: 23-FEB-2018 (for SC 189) | Invitation: Awaited :fingerscrossed:| 
---------------------------------------


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

rn_mishra007 said:


> Hi Members,
> Thank you for your valuable inputs. Please help with my query below:
> 
> I submitted EOI with 70 points on 23-Feb-2018 for SC189 (See details below). Given that current backlog for SC189 at 70 points in non-prorata occupations extends to Nov-2017, I wanted your feedback to decide if I should go for SC190(NSW) as well.
> ...


These are uncertain times 
Create another EOI for 190 NSW
You lose nothing
Take a decision to proceed or not if and when you get a pre invite

Cheers


----------



## KasunTharaka (Jun 10, 2016)

KasunTharaka said:


> Hi seniors,
> have a doubt and fear.
> How long will they invite 2613* people for this FY. (Within this 300 per round rrend)?
> Until end of April?
> ...




Any idea on below query?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rn_mishra007 (Jan 31, 2018)

newbienz said:


> These are uncertain times
> Create another EOI for 190 NSW
> You lose nothing
> Take a decision to proceed or not if and when you get a pre invite
> ...


Thanks for your response.

From the current trend, it is more or less certain that I will have to wait at least 3 months to get 189 invite. On the other hand, for 190, it is also certain that I should get an invite within 1 month as I will have 75 pts with SS. 

That means I will be in a situation after a month whether to proceed with 190 or wait for 189. Do you think, it is worth waiting for a month or so before initiating a separate EOI for 190 ?

Regards,


----------



## KasunTharaka (Jun 10, 2016)

KasunTharaka said:


> Hi seniors,
> have a doubt and fear.
> How long will they invite 2613* people for this FY. (Within this 300 per round rrend)?
> Until end of April?
> ...


plz can someone answer this.


----------



## FFacs (Jul 6, 2016)

rn_mishra007 said:


> Thanks for your response.
> 
> From the current trend, it is more or less certain that I will have to wait at least 3 months to get 189 invite. On the other hand, for 190, it is also certain that I should get an invite within 1 month as I will have 75 pts with SS.
> 
> ...


State Sponsorship is separate from 189. It is not the case that SS automatically adds 5 points to your 189 applications profile for selection in invite rounds. SS pre-select/select/invite candidates according to their own process. You may not be nominated even with that score.


----------



## ryanking (Apr 18, 2017)

rn_mishra007 said:


> Thanks for your response.
> 
> From the current trend, it is more or less certain that I will have to wait at least 3 months to get 189 invite. On the other hand, for 190, it is also certain that I should get an invite within 1 month as I will have 75 pts with SS.
> 
> ...




Hi Mishra, 
Am in the same situation. Submitted 189 - EOI (70 points)(261313) , ( Feb-23). 
After seeing your post, am thinking of considering 190.

Though I have not researched much on 190, can you please let me know, the state which we could select considering the advantages & success rate.

Am sorry , I know my question is too wide. But whatever information you could give in this regards would be useful. 

Thanks


----------



## Ptera (May 27, 2016)

Just heard from a guy that his agent received an official confirmation from DHA that 300 invites is a temporary action due to the system problems which they´re currently try to fix. They will increase the number of invitations per round as soon as they fix the bug. Has anyone else heard the same or it´s just the next rumour?


----------



## Ramramram222 (Jul 26, 2017)

Ptera said:


> Just heard from a guy that his agent received an official confirmation from DHA that 300 invites is a temporary action due to the system problems which they´re currently try to fix. They will increase the number of invitations per round as soon as they fix the bug. Has anyone else heard the same or it´s just the next rumour?




Bro it has been too much about the rumours. No one is able to digest it now. Can that guy able to show us that official confirmation ?? 
It will be big relief for us!!



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mjke1337 (Aug 26, 2017)

Ptera said:


> Just heard from a guy that his agent received an official confirmation from DHA that 300 invites is a temporary action due to the system problems which they´re currently try to fix. They will increase the number of invitations per round as soon as they fix the bug. Has anyone else heard the same or it´s just the next rumour?


bull crap


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

rn_mishra007 said:


> Thanks for your response.
> 
> From the current trend, it is more or less certain that I will have to wait at least 3 months to get 189 invite. On the other hand, for 190, it is also certain that I should get an invite within 1 month as I will have 75 pts with SS.
> 
> ...


These are uncertain times 

I would not have waited for a month unless you have some close relative living in another state and you would rather have the flexibility of living there

Cheers


----------



## snssatish (Jul 28, 2016)

*What is my chances of getting 189 Visa with 65 points in 2018*

ANZSCO Code : 2613 Software and Applications Programmers
Category : 189
PTE Score : L 68 R 70 S 87 W 67
EOI Lodged : 8th May, 2017 with 65 Points

What is my chances of getting Invitation in 2018 ?


----------



## dipesh_handa (Feb 14, 2018)

Guys,

I have a query regarding experience. I have a total experience of 7 years out of which I am showing 5 years of experience in relevant field in my career episodes to EA.

Thus, I would like to know, while filling the 189 VISA form will my experience of 7 years will be counted or 5 years as given in career episodes?

Thanks is advance.


----------



## engineer874 (Aug 27, 2017)

dipesh_handa said:


> Guys,
> 
> I have a query regarding experience. I have a total experience of 7 years out of which I am showing 5 years of experience in relevant field in my career episodes to EA.
> 
> ...


Have you done RSA also along with CDR? 

Sent from my KIW-L21 using Tapatalk


----------



## Arunaravind (Jan 30, 2018)

lamborgini said:


> newbienz said:
> 
> 
> > As she has no experience in E&C, she can’t be positively assessed in any ICT Anzsco codes from ACS
> ...


So without experience she has to submit her engineering projects is it ?


----------



## dipesh_handa (Feb 14, 2018)

I am in process of lodging an application to EA through CRD route. Thus wanted to check if 5 years will be counted while I submit application for VISA or 7 years, if I base my career episodes on 5 years of experience instead of 7 years.


----------



## dipesh_handa (Feb 14, 2018)

engineer874 said:


> Have you done RSA also along with CDR?
> 
> Sent from my KIW-L21 using Tapatalk


I am in process of lodging an application to EA through CRD route. Thus wanted to check if 5 years will be counted while I submit application for VISA or 7 years, if I base my career episodes on 5 years of experience instead of 7 years.


----------



## ankush9291 (Feb 26, 2018)

Hi guys 

I have applied for 489 for NSW STATE and i have got invite from them two weeks back and last week i have applied for visa under CHEF category with 50+10 (state poitns) =60 points total.
Could anyone tell me how long now they will take to grant me a visa please ..really desperate. ..need some expert advice .
Thanks


----------



## engineer874 (Aug 27, 2017)

dipesh_handa said:


> I am in process of lodging an application to EA through CRD route. Thus wanted to check if 5 years will be counted while I submit application for VISA or 7 years, if I base my career episodes on 5 years of experience instead of 7 years.


In your visa application you should mention your whole work experience regardless of career episodes to EA.

Sent from my KIW-L21 using Tapatalk


----------



## Moncouer (Nov 13, 2017)

Hope march gives favourable result s


----------



## sravs448 (Jan 3, 2018)

snssatish said:


> ANZSCO Code : 2613 Software and Applications Programmers
> Category : 189
> PTE Score : L 68 R 70 S 87 W 67
> EOI Lodged : 8th May, 2017 with 65 Points
> ...


As per current trend you may not get invite anytime soon unless you have 70 or 75 points.
Keep trying in PTE to get 10more points and update your EOI. That way you may get invite very soon.


----------



## MegaRiya (Sep 5, 2017)

sravs448 said:


> snssatish said:
> 
> 
> > ANZSCO Code : 2613 Software and Applications Programmers
> ...


For the same 261313- software engineer occupation, I updated my EOI on 19-Feb-2018 with new PTE scores.
75 for 189 
80 for 190 

I thought mine will be picked up on 21st round but didn't. No idea why .... Now waiting for March rounds. So you never know what comes next with DIBP ..


----------



## kirk1031 (Oct 8, 2015)

MegaRiya said:


> For the same 261313- software engineer occupation, I updated my EOI on 19-Feb-2018 with new PTE scores.
> 75 for 189
> 80 for 190
> 
> I thought mine will be picked up on 21st round but didn't. No idea why .... Now waiting for March rounds. So you never know what comes next with DIBP ..


Figure cross!


----------



## expat_user_25 (Jan 9, 2018)

MegaRiya said:


> For the same 261313- software engineer occupation, I updated my EOI on 19-Feb-2018 with new PTE scores.
> 75 for 189
> 80 for 190
> 
> I thought mine will be picked up on 21st round but didn't. No idea why .... Now waiting for March rounds. So you never know what comes next with DIBP ..




Because the cutoff date was 13th Feb for 21st Feb round. You should get on 7th March round.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## dublinse (Nov 5, 2017)

Anyone have an estimation as to when 65 pointers non pro rata will be invited?


----------



## MegaRiya (Sep 5, 2017)

expat_user_25 said:


> MegaRiya said:
> 
> 
> > For the same 261313- software engineer occupation, I updated my EOI on 19-Feb-2018 with new PTE scores.
> ...


True. Thank you.


----------



## arslan1 (Nov 9, 2017)

dublinse said:


> Anyone have an estimation as to when 65 pointers non pro rata will be invited?


By observing last year trend I feel like 60 and 65 pointers of non pro rata will get the invitation in May and June. I am also on same boat as yours. I have 60 points for non pro rata occupation and I will get 5 extra points of age in May. So hoping for the best


----------



## y2j (Aug 2, 2016)

I recommend everyone to read the new visa reform submission by the DIBP last month.

https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/trav/visa-reform


----------



## arslan1 (Nov 9, 2017)

y2j said:


> I recommend everyone to read the new visa reform submission by the DIBP last month.
> 
> https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/trav/visa-reform


so it means there will be no direct PR?


----------



## y2j (Aug 2, 2016)

arslan1 said:


> so it means there will be no direct PR?


Probably only for migrants who apply from overseas. For applicants in Australia they may take that as time served. They haven't announced anything yet, but this is the way they are thinking.


----------



## rocktopus (Mar 6, 2017)

Ptera said:


> Just heard from a guy that his agent received an official confirmation from DHA that 300 invites is a temporary action due to the system problems which they´re currently try to fix. They will increase the number of invitations per round as soon as they fix the bug. Has anyone else heard the same or it´s just the next rumour?


Please guys increase your points and don't rely on this advice. Don't leave any room for this kind of hearsay, especially when the very few official signs seem to point to the fact that immigration will be cut in the near future.


----------



## Dream2BushLand (Sep 16, 2017)

PTE- 10
Age - 30
Exp - 00
Degree - 15
Aus Study 05
PY 05
NAATI 05
Occupation- Business Analyst 

TOTAL 189-70 and 190-75
Waiting for invitation


----------



## majjji (Dec 8, 2017)

Immi master said:


> PTE- 10
> Age - 30
> Exp - 00
> Degree - 15
> ...


Hi dear,

Could you tell me a little about NAATI. How to secure 5 points, where to give the test, how is the test overall especially for professional translator? Fee structure and result outcome.

I would be obliged if you could share this info....

Sent from my SM-N900 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dream2BushLand (Sep 16, 2017)

majjji said:


> Hi dear,
> 
> Could you tell me a little about NAATI. How to secure 5 points, where to give the test, how is the test overall especially for professional translator? Fee structure and result outcome.
> 
> ...



http://www.siit.nsw.edu.au/, Either you can do diploma of interpreting from SIIT college Sydney (above link) or directly book the exam from NAATI. Its bit tougher compare to PTE or IELTS. Remember one thing even if you do diploma, the final exam organised under naati rules regulation, monitor and examined by naati allocated teachers not by college.


----------



## arshu16 (Jan 2, 2018)

Is there any chance for an invitation in 190(NSW) for 70 points or 189 - 65 points? Software code - 261312 - Developer Programmer?


----------



## Ptera (May 27, 2016)

rocktopus said:


> Please guys increase your points and don't rely on this advice. Don't leave any room for this kind of hearsay, especially when the very few official signs seem to point to the fact that immigration will be cut in the near future.


Tell me how should I increase my points mate.. After 7 PTE attempts, finally got 79+ and am really tired now. Or should I fly from Germany to Australia 15.000 km in order to take NAATI? And then someone will tell me again that I need to increase my points once again..
My only option is to hope and rely on such rumours and nothing more..
P.S.: really unprofessional procedure from DHA


----------



## IMG_SL (Mar 7, 2013)

arslan1 said:


> so it means there will be no direct PR?


I went through EA's submission on this consultation paper. It's downloadable. 
They had denied pre PR time proposed by DHA. Instead they had suggested to weight more on experienced professionals rather than the fresh grads with high english points.
No idea about the submissions from other bodies such as ACS.

Sent from my SM-J210F using Tapatalk


----------



## kgaurav37 (Nov 20, 2017)

Subscribed.


----------



## shabk74 (Aug 30, 2017)

*Documents to be prepared*

Hello Everyone,

I find this forum very helpful for my PR journey so far. Can you guys please advise the documents that need to be kept ready once we lodge an EOI?
I have the Engineers Australia reports, PTe scorecards and all documents that were provided to EA ready. I also prepared PCC. As for the documents uploaded to EA during the assessment process, do I need to get attestation done for them (in preparation for submittal in case I receive an invite)? If so, who is the appropriate authority for the same? I am an Indian currently staying in UAE for last 10 years. Work-related documents are from India & UAE.


----------



## jerryniks (May 25, 2017)

IMG_SL said:


> I went through EA's submission on this consultation paper. It's downloadable.
> They had denied pre PR time proposed by DHA. Instead they had suggested to weight more on experienced professionals rather than the fresh grads with high english points.
> No idea about the submissions from other bodies such as ACS.
> 
> Sent from my SM-J210F using Tapatalk


That seems like encouraging news for the future!


----------



## meldney (Sep 6, 2017)

Just a brainstorming. 

This is for all Australian MPs crying on immigration should have a look at the statistics of the country.

Australia is the 6th largest country in the world. The population of Australia is 24 million which stand at 53rd in the world. Whereas its close competitors US is at 329 million and Canada is at 35 million. 
Comparing the population of Australia with state of Texas has 28 million and the area of Texas is 268,581 Sq mi whereas Australia has 2,969,907 Sq mi (so big). And the statistics goes like this California’s has a whooping population higher than that of Canada and Australia. 
So the bottom line is, Australia is not chocked blocked with overwhelming population or immigration crisis. If skilled immigration is a crisis US would have perished 100 years ago. The MPs are unnecessarily using it to create fear and worries in people for votes. 

Australia is the least densely populated country in the world.


----------



## Ptera (May 27, 2016)

jerryniks said:


> That seems like encouraging news for the future!


here is the link:

https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/Visa...ification-submissions/engineers-australia.pdf


----------



## arshu16 (Jan 2, 2018)

arshu16 said:


> Is there any chance for an invitation in 190(NSW) for 70 points or 189 - 65 points? Software code - 261312 - Developer Programmer?


I'd really appreciate if anyone gives some advice


----------



## jerryniks (May 25, 2017)

Ptera said:


> here is the link:
> 
> https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/Visa...ification-submissions/engineers-australia.pdf


Thanks Ptera!


----------



## foxes (Aug 20, 2017)

arshu16 said:


> I'd really appreciate if anyone gives some advice




With current trend, you need 75+ for 189 and 70+ for 190 NSW. Things will change if they increase invitations.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lupilipid (Aug 5, 2016)

Ptera said:


> Just heard from a guy that his agent received an official confirmation from DHA that 300 invites is a temporary action due to the system problems which they´re currently try to fix. They will increase the number of invitations per round as soon as they fix the bug. Has anyone else heard the same or it´s just the next rumour?


********. It does not take over 4 months to fix "system problems". People act like Skillselect is a complicated algorithm. It's not. It's just basic mathematics not thought of properly in the first place. Fake EOIs anyone?


----------



## mayz (Sep 18, 2017)

Decided to go for 190 Vic for code 262112. Recieved ITA 10 days back. Withdrawing my 189 (70 points non pro rata) and 190 NSW EOIs. Hope somebody gets ahead in the queue. Good luck to all waiting.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## khurrammhd (Mar 1, 2017)

What are my chances to get an invite in 2018. I am worried about my age points.
Age: 25
Exp: 15
Language: 10
Edu: 15
Total: 65


----------



## scottsun624 (Feb 28, 2018)

Hi everyone

I m new here, recent invitation round is driving me crazy!

Any Chance? even little ? to get an invite in end of 2018? still trying to add another 5 or 10

*ANZSCO: 2631
Occupation: Computer Network Professionals
Subclass 189

Points: 65

DOE：17th March 2017

Age: 30
Naati&PY:10
Experience: 5
Degree: 15
AU Study:5*


----------



## Beldyev (Aug 23, 2015)

scottsun624 said:


> Any Chance? even little ? to get an invite in end of 2018


As little as 0 until June 2018. Nobody knows what will be in the next FY


----------



## scottsun624 (Feb 28, 2018)

Beldyev said:


> As little as 0 until June 2018. Nobody knows what will be in the next FY


Thx for reply  yeah, should be no chance for this FY, hope for the best in the next FY


----------



## MirandaLi (Jan 7, 2018)

IMG_SL said:


> I went through EA's submission on this consultation paper. It's downloadable.
> They had denied pre PR time proposed by DHA. Instead they had suggested to weight more on experienced professionals rather than the fresh grads with high english points.
> No idea about the submissions from other bodies such as ACS.
> 
> Sent from my SM-J210F using Tapatalk


This is the right way to go! 
After joining the workplace, I found the fresh graduates really cannot compare to experienced workers. 
The english requirement is absurd at the moment. Even after published a few papers in the international conferences, I still cannot get 20 from those english tests. Language is nothing but a tool for communication, it shouldn't be valued this high.


----------



## tchinyi (Aug 25, 2015)

most of the cut-off are 70 or 75 !
65 pointers no chance at all


----------



## Gunner147 (Jul 24, 2017)

Hi everyone,

When can I expect invitation for 189/190 NSW?
Occupation: Civil Engineer
Points: (70+5)
DOE: 16-2-2018 (both 189 & 190)
My points break down is as follows,
Age: 30
English:20 (PTE-A L90,R81, W87,R89)
Education: 15
Australian Study: 5
State Sponsorship: 5 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## rocktopus (Mar 6, 2017)

meldney said:


> Just a brainstorming.
> 
> This is for all Australian MPs crying on immigration should have a look at the statistics of the country.
> 
> ...


This is not how it works at all.

You can't just look at number of inhabitant of a country vs size of the country to come to such conclusions. First off, at a very high level, 35% of Australia is technically a desert.

At a much more practical level, population of Melbourne/Sydney/Perth/Brisbane/Adelaide/Canberra accounts for 70% (16.85M) of the total 24M population in Australia as of Feb 2018. There is very little reason to believe that new immigrants will settle anywhere else than the above listed cities - after all that's where most services and opportunities are.

Now population in these major cities is very rapidly and noticeably getting out of hand, the existing infrastructure just can't handle the crowds at all. In only 5 years that I've been in Sydney the changes have been staggering: steroid fueled development of high rise living resulting in general overcrowding, traffic jams, worsened access to more expensive services - which all contribute to a generally decreased quality of life. My commute time in 5 years, to and from the same place, has gone from about 30-40min return to 1h30-2h return. It is more than time the government does something about this, to protect Australia and its residents.

The thing is, at this stage it's not even an immigration problem, it's just a logistics and population management problem in general. Also granted, there have been very stupid city/development planning decision made in the past (and still made to date), but that's the way it is and won't change overnight. Now one of the simplest solution to reduce the problem is to basically slow down immigration - at least until infrastructure is improved, end of the story. Granted it's not the ideal and doesn't show much fore-sighting, but it's the easy duct tape solution.

You can't just say "oh there's a lot of room in the country, let's spread out or build a new city to accommodate more population growth", you need to ensure that basic services (basic living needs, residential, education, healthcare, safety, etc) are present and accessible, these cost a lot. You can't also just compare the population of California with Australia, USA and Australia are very different countries with different resources and management.


----------



## seemasharma1584 (Dec 13, 2017)

hI,

When is the next invitation round in March 2018? And If I file my EOI today will I be included in the draw?


----------



## Beldyev (Aug 23, 2015)

rocktopus said:


> This is not how it works at all.
> ...
> You can't just say "oh there's a lot of room in the country, let's spread out or build a new city to accommodate more population growth", you need to ensure that basic services (basic living needs, residential, education, healthcare, safety, etc) are present and accessible, these cost a lot. You can't also just compare the population of California with Australia, USA and Australia are very different countries with different resources and management.


This must be pinned in every thread full of complaining applicants.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

seemasharma1584 said:


> hI,
> 
> When is the next invitation round in March 2018? And If I file my EOI today will I be included in the draw?


Most likely 7th March
Yes you would be included 

Cheers


----------



## meldney (Sep 6, 2017)

rocktopus said:


> This is not how it works at all.
> 
> You can't just look at number of inhabitant of a country vs size of the country to come to such conclusions. First off, at a very high level, 35% of Australia is technically a desert.
> 
> ...



I was expecting such a note from someone when I wrote about the population and size comparison. The size of the country does matter a lot in terms of resources and production. Check this [URL="https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_countries_by_natural_gas_proven_reserves] out [/URL] and see how Australia is rich in natural resources compared to Canada. And talking about the desert, 39% percent of Canada is [URL="https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Northern_Canada] inhabitable [/URL]. 80% of its population live near the south end bordering the US. Why Canada is not stressing like Australia does; \\ changes have been staggering: steroid fueled development of high rise living resulting in general overcrowding, traffic jams, worsened access to more expensive services - which all contribute to a generally decreased quality of life//. I’m not trying to say Canada doesn’t have these issue, Canada has a lot, I’ve been to Montreal and Toronto, I have seen the traffic and trouble in the downtowns. 

My question is about the politicians point on addressing it. They just mourn and make fear in people to get votes just as Trump did. Canada isn’t seeing any election lately so they aren’t worried. What politicians should do is, improve infrastructure of the country, bring more invested from immigrants, expand the cities, and improve regional areas facilities. A sudden hold in immigration just worsen the country’s GDP and investment. The natural resources and production of agricultural commodities in Australia is much higher than that of Canada and still it has 35M people in with less than 60% habitable area and less than 40% developed area.


----------



## seemasharma1584 (Dec 13, 2017)

newbienz said:


> Most likely 7th March
> Yes you would be included
> 
> Cheers


Thankyou.

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## maybelle (Jan 28, 2018)

I am a software engineer. I gave IELTS in December. My scores are R 9, L 8.5, W 7.5, S 7) which gives me only 7 points for English language.
I got a positive response from ACS in February and lodged 189 EOI soon after.

My current status:
Job code : 261313-Software engineer
Age : 30
Education :15
Job score : 5
English : 10: IELTS : Overall Band 8 ( R 9, L 8.5, W 7.5, S 7)
EOI for 189- Feb 2018 60 points

In the current scenario it seems highly unlikely for me to get picked for ANZSCO 261313 (Software engineer) with 60 points.
If I keep waiting till Jan 2019, my experience points will increase by another 5points as I'll cross 5years of experience after the mandatory 2 year cut. Which slightly increases my changes even if there is no guarantee to it working in my favour.

However, I am apprehensive about waiting that long considering the various news articles I have been reading regarding the Visa reform in Australia. With each passing day, I might be risking my chances of getting a visa a little more.

In order to increase my points I plan to give PTE a try. I have other commitments due to which the earliest I can give the exam is July 2018. I am hoping to make my English language score 20.

Even with a 20, my score goes to 70. Do you guys think that might help my case?

My husband is a Sales Engineer with a BE in Mechanical Engineering. If I want to claim spouse points -
1. Is qualification assessment from EA enough? 
2. What score in IELTS/PTE would my husband have to score?
3. What is the time frame in which the assessment would be done?

Regards,
Mabel


----------



## FFacs (Jul 6, 2016)

meldney said:


> I was expecting such a note from someone when I wrote about the population and size comparison. The size of the country does matter a lot in terms of resources and production. Check this [URL="https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_countries_by_natural_gas_proven_reserves] out [/URL] and see how Australia is rich in natural resources compared to Canada. And talking about the desert, 39% percent of Canada is [URL="https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Northern_Canada] inhabitable [/URL]. 80% of its population live near the south end bordering the US. Why Canada is not stressing like Australia does; \\ changes have been staggering: steroid fueled development of high rise living resulting in general overcrowding, traffic jams, worsened access to more expensive services - which all contribute to a generally decreased quality of life//. I’m not trying to say Canada doesn’t have these issue, Canada has a lot, I’ve been to Montreal and Toronto, I have seen the traffic and trouble in the downtowns.
> 
> My question is about the politicians point on addressing it. They just mourn and make fear in people to get votes just as Trump did. Canada isn’t seeing any election lately so they aren’t worried. What politicians should do is, improve infrastructure of the country, bring more invested from immigrants, expand the cities, and improve regional areas facilities. A sudden hold in immigration just worsen the country’s GDP and investment. The natural resources and production of agricultural commodities in Australia is much higher than that of Canada and still it has 35M people in with less than 60% habitable area and less than 40% developed area.


Both points have merit. In the absence of a plan to quickly address the symptoms of rapid population growth in urban areas, which is currently the case, it's understandable that the population does not wish to exacerbate the problem with more immigration. But, at the same time, that is not a solution without consequence and use should be accompanied by urgent and prioritised planning to address the issues. 

The thing is that the move towards urbanisation is a global phenomenon. Why it is that some cities make a good job of staying ahead of the curve and others, often later, fail to address the problem is quite extraordinary. The requirements of Sydney, Melbourne, etc pale compared to cities like Moscow, Istanbul, Sao Paulo, Mumbai, Mexico City. It surely can't be beyond the wit of the planners to come up with some decent solutions. 

That brings us perhaps to a core underlying issue with the human condition. PErhaps people don't want things to change. That's not really an option (especially if you're looking to grow your economy, like Australia). That's the challenge they have to solve: people want growth, but not in their backyard.


----------



## Ramramram222 (Jul 26, 2017)

Posted on: 1/03/2018 at 11:45

Expressions of Interest (EOIs) created without clear identity information, including name and date of birth details, will be removed from SkillSelect on a regular basis.


Who else has noticed this notification on the skill select while logging an account??
Is that the rumours we were after that supposed to publish in March?? 
Big salute to DIBP. What an update it is!!!



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Ramramram222 said:


> Posted on: 1/03/2018 at 11:45
> 
> Expressions of Interest (EOIs) created without clear identity information, including name and date of birth details, will be removed from SkillSelect on a regular basis.
> 
> ...


It is high time they stopped the menace of multiple EOIs in Skillselect 
Let all the details submitted in the EOI be non editable and a fees of 500 $ be charged for lodging an EOI

If you do not get an invite, you are entitled to get back the fees , but if you get an invite and you don’t accept it, your fees will be forfeited 


Cheers


----------



## meldney (Sep 6, 2017)

Ramramram222 said:


> Posted on: 1/03/2018 at 11:45
> 
> Expressions of Interest (EOIs) created without clear identity information, including name and date of birth details, will be removed from SkillSelect on a regular basis.
> 
> ...


Is it an indication that they were/are cleaning up all **** from SkillSelect. Hope March is a good month for all aspiring applicant.


----------



## WishLuck (Nov 21, 2017)

Hi Guys,

When can i expect my invite? below are my details.


====================
Code 261313 | Software Engineer |
Age 30 points | Degree 15 points | PTE-A 10 points | Experience 10 points |Spouse 5 points | Total 70 Points
DOE: 3rd Nov 2017
EOI: Not yet received


----------



## Ramramram222 (Jul 26, 2017)

newbienz said:


> It is high time they stopped the menace of multiple EOIs in Skillselect
> 
> Let all the details submitted in the EOI be non editable and a fees of 500 $ be charged for lodging an EOI
> 
> ...




It would have been a good proposal ever made by Aus government as most proportion of Gov Debt would have been cleared.

Anyways, $500 per EOI will be bit expensive with 2 yrs expiry. $500 for 5 yrs expiry is worth to spend. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WishLuck (Nov 21, 2017)

WishLuck said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> When can i expect my invite? below are my details.
> 
> ...



Even i have applied for NSW and VIC on 3rd Jan 2018 with 75 points. Did anyone get the invite for NSW/ VIC with 75 points (with PTE- 10 points), what i observed is 20 points gained with PTE/IELTS with have more priority than others.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Ramramram222 said:


> It would have been a good proposal ever made by Aus government as most proportion of Gov Debt would have been cleared.
> 
> Anyways, $500 per EOI will be bit expensive with 2 yrs expiry. $500 for 5 yrs expiry is worth to spend.
> 
> ...


There is no question of expense, as if you don’t get an invite, you would have got the application money back

On the other hand it would be much simpler administratively to make the EOI valid for 5 years and the application fees non refundable as you have thought of 

But realistically, does anyone given a damn what you and I are thinking ?

Cheers


----------



## Ramramram222 (Jul 26, 2017)

newbienz said:


> There is no question of expense, as if you don’t get an invite, you would have got the application money back
> 
> On the other hand it would be much simpler administratively to make the EOI valid for 5 years and the application fees non refundable as you have thought of
> 
> Cheers




I am not an IT person or IT specialist, but the payment system that we are talking wouldn't have been hard to implement inside skill select. It could have saved thousands of Invitations beings wasted. Actually those 190 Invitations , which these days people are applying just for the backup for 189, would have gone to someone who really needs it. 
No one would have spent extra $500 for 190 EOI as a result they have to click both 189 and 190 in same EOI and believe me thousands of Invitations would have gone to right candidates. 
I hope they implement it very soon rather than creating other political dramas!!

Cheers!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## meldney (Sep 6, 2017)

Ramramram222 said:


> I am not an IT person or IT specialist, but the payment system that we are talking wouldn't have been hard to implement inside skill select. It could have saved thousands of Invitations beings wasted. Actually those 190 Invitations , which these days people are applying just for the backup for 189, would have gone to someone who really needs it.
> No one would have spent extra $500 for 190 EOI as a result they have to click both 189 and 190 in same EOI and believe me thousands of Invitations would have gone to right candidates.
> I hope they implement it very soon rather than creating other political dramas!!
> 
> ...


Make sense, especially on 190, now 75% of 190 are wasted. If it was tied at a cost, then no one would have misused it. The initiation would have gone easier, smoother. All genuine applicants would benefit. Hope DHA would consider it.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Ramramram222 said:


> I am not an IT person or IT specialist, but the payment system that we are talking wouldn't have been hard to implement inside skill select. It could have saved thousands of Invitations beings wasted. Actually those 190 Invitations , which these days people are applying just for the backup for 189, would have gone to someone who really needs it.
> No one would have spent extra $500 for 190 EOI as a result they have to click both 189 and 190 in same EOI and believe me thousands of Invitations would have gone to right candidates.
> I hope they implement it very soon rather than creating other political dramas!!
> 
> ...


I am an IT person and I can tell you that the entire system is already in place

It’s just an hours job to just link the EOI submission page also to the payment gateway which already exists for the visa payments

It’s the political and bureaucratic will which is missing to clean up the mess in the present system

Cheers


----------



## meldney (Sep 6, 2017)

newbienz said:


> I am an IT person and I can tell you that the entire system is already in place
> 
> It’s just an hours job to just link the EOI submission page also to the payment gateway which already exists for the visa payments
> 
> ...


Very true!!!


----------



## IMG_SL (Mar 7, 2013)

maybelle said:


> I am a software engineer. I gave IELTS in December. My scores are R 9, L 8.5, W 7.5, S 7) which gives me only 7 points for English language.
> I got a positive response from ACS in February and lodged 189 EOI soon after.
> 
> My current status:
> ...


Yes. The standard skills assessment is sufficient.
Ielts 6 in each or pte equivalent is okay.

Sent from my SM-J210F using Tapatalk


----------



## Ramramram222 (Jul 26, 2017)

*==&gt; 189 EOI Invitations for March 2018 &gt;&gt;*



newbienz said:


> I am an IT person and I can tell you that the entire system is already in place
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Damn!! We need to raise the issue in their FB and Twitter's post. I am sure they don't need to go through parliament to pass this as a new bill, otherwise it's just a small step through which they can control so many invitations to being wasted and extra money in advance to government is another good part. 
Hope they listen to us!!

Cheers!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WishLuck (Nov 21, 2017)

WishLuck said:


> Even i have applied for NSW and VIC on 3rd Jan 2018 with 75 points. Did anyone get the invite for NSW/ VIC with 75 points (with PTE- 10 points), what i observed is 20 points gained with PTE/IELTS with have more priority than others.


@newbienz -- Can you please thrown some light on my query.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

WishLuck said:


> @newbienz -- Can you please thrown some light on my query.


I don’t predict invites, especially 190, which I believe Is actually unpredictable scientifically 

It’s just like shooting in the dark and if anyone wants to play that game , they are most free to do so, but at least I don’t want to be a part of it

Cheers


----------



## WishLuck (Nov 21, 2017)

newbienz said:


> I don’t predict invites, especially 190, which I believe Is actually unpredictable scientifically
> 
> It’s just like shooting in the dark and if anyone wants to play that game , they are most free to do so, but at least I don’t want to be a part of it
> 
> Cheers


Thanks Bro.

Can you suggest on below. i have applied for 189 as well

When can i expect my invite? below are my details.


====================
Code 261313 | Software Engineer |
Age 30 points | Degree 15 points | PTE-A 10 points | Experience 10 points |Spouse 5 points | Total 70 Points
DOE: 3rd Nov 2017
EOI: Not yet received


----------



## rajesh.prabha10 (May 16, 2017)

WishLuck said:


> Thanks Bro.
> 
> Can you suggest on below. i have applied for 189 as well
> 
> ...


Hey Bud,

With 189 PR cutoff increased to 75 now. So you can hope for NSW/VIC as of now. NB clearly said he don't predict invites


----------



## foxes (Aug 20, 2017)

WishLuck said:


> Even i have applied for NSW and VIC on 3rd Jan 2018 with 75 points. Did anyone get the invite for NSW/ VIC with 75 points (with PTE- 10 points), what i observed is 20 points gained with PTE/IELTS with have more priority than others.


True for NSW but not for VIC. I think some people have invited by VIC with only 10 points for English recently.


----------



## seemasharma1584 (Dec 13, 2017)

Hi, im in process of filing eoi.. should I select 189 or 190 or both?

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## wahajmeer (Jan 4, 2018)

Do I have to have a offer letter from employer to apply for 190?

———————————————————
ACS Applied 20-12-17
ACS Received 16-02-18
EOI DATE 189 16-02-18
ANZSCO CODE 261312
POINTS 75(Age30/Eng20/Edu15/Exp10)


----------



## foxes (Aug 20, 2017)

seemasharma1584 said:


> Hi, im in process of filing eoi.. should I select 189 or 190 or both?
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk




This thread might be helpful for you:
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...-australia-what-you-need-know-read-first.html



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## meldney (Sep 6, 2017)

seemasharma1584 said:


> Hi, im in process of filing eoi.. should I select 189 or 190 or both?
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


You can find screen capture videos in Youtube on filling EOI. 
Selecting 189 and 190 is up to you, if you consider both equally important, then select both in one EOI. If you give more priority for 189 and secondary is 190, submit 2 EOIs. Dont make more than 2 as DHA updated in SkillSelect that they will remove phishy EOIs.


----------



## foxes (Aug 20, 2017)

wahajmeer said:


> Do I have to have a offer letter from employer to apply for 190?
> 
> ———————————————————
> ACS Applied 20-12-17
> ...




Nope. Victoria has a special pathway for those who hold valid job offer though. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## meldney (Sep 6, 2017)

wahajmeer said:


> Do I have to have a offer letter from employer to apply for 190?
> 
> ———————————————————
> ACS Applied 20-12-17
> ...


Offer letter gives you advantage in few states like Vic, SA, QLD etc apart from their other demands.


----------



## SunV (Jan 31, 2018)

meldney said:


> You can find screen capture videos in Youtube on filling EOI.
> Selecting 189 and 190 is up to you, if you consider both equally important, then select both in one EOI. If you give more priority for 189 and secondary is 190, submit 2 EOIs. Dont make more than 2 as DHA updated in SkillSelect that they will remove phishy EOIs.


Are you sure, Max number of EOI's are 2?

Please read below:

"How many Expressions of Interest can I submit?
There is *no limitation* on how many Expressions of Interest you can submit in SkillSelect. However, you must be able to provide evidence on all the claims you have made to achieve your points score. If you do not accept your invitation we cannot guarantee that you will receive another invitation."

Source: https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/lega/lega/Form/Immi-FAQs/how-many-eois-can-i-submit


----------



## khurrammhd (Mar 1, 2017)

wahajmeer said:


> Do I have to have a offer letter from employer to apply for 190?
> 
> ———————————————————
> ACS Applied 20-12-17
> ...


No, It is not required.


----------



## khurrammhd (Mar 1, 2017)

What should we select in the following option for SC 190. What are the consequences if we choose Yes or No.
Would the client be prepared to live outside an Australian capital city?


----------



## mjke1337 (Aug 26, 2017)

khurrammhd said:


> What should we select in the following option for SC 190. What are the consequences if we choose Yes or No.
> Would the client be prepared to live outside an Australian capital city?


there is a question mark next to the option. if you hover your mouse over it, it says that whatever you select, it doesn't matter in your visa outcome.


----------



## khurrammhd (Mar 1, 2017)

mjke1337 said:


> there is a question mark next to the option. if you hover your mouse over it, it says that whatever you select, it doesn't matter in your visa outcome.


Yes, Thanks.


----------



## rocktopus (Mar 6, 2017)

meldney said:


> I was expecting such a note from someone when I wrote about the population and size comparison. The size of the country does matter a lot in terms of resources and production. Check this [URL="https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_countries_by_natural_gas_proven_reserves] out [/URL] and see how Australia is rich in natural resources compared to Canada. And talking about the desert, 39% percent of Canada is [URL="https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Northern_Canada] inhabitable [/URL]. 80% of its population live near the south end bordering the US. Why Canada is not stressing like Australia does; \\ changes have been staggering: steroid fueled development of high rise living resulting in general overcrowding, traffic jams, worsened access to more expensive services - which all contribute to a generally decreased quality of life//. I’m not trying to say Canada doesn’t have these issue, Canada has a lot, I’ve been to Montreal and Toronto, I have seen the traffic and trouble in the downtowns.
> 
> My question is about the politicians point on addressing it. They just mourn and make fear in people to get votes just as Trump did. Canada isn’t seeing any election lately so they aren’t worried. What politicians should do is, improve infrastructure of the country, bring more invested from immigrants, expand the cities, and improve regional areas facilities. A sudden hold in immigration just worsen the country’s GDP and investment. The natural resources and production of agricultural commodities in Australia is much higher than that of Canada and still it has 35M people in with less than 60% habitable area and less than 40% developed area.


It's a very valid point mate, but that's not something that will change anytime soon I'm afraid. I think we need to look a lot deeper into these countries' respective history to understand why we can't just compare them.

It turns out Australia, while being a western country, is very much a baby-western-country and the government here often shows a great lack of foresight - possibly due to a general lack of experience. A lot of policies here are _extremely _backwards when compared to American or European counterparts. A few areas especially come to mind: infrastructure, development, environment and energy sources. Even China is now showing better planning in most of these areas.

I'm very optimistic this will change in the future, and the people here are pressing for this to change - but it takes a lot of time. I also don't think there's much fear mongering going on with politicians here - yes there are a few far right creeps like everywhere else, but the population here is so mixed, not many fall for the "fear of immigrant" argument. A lot however, will agree that cutting immigration will definitely give some breathing place to reassess/improve the rest of the country. I believe this too.


----------



## arslan1 (Nov 9, 2017)

foxes said:


> Nope. Victoria has a special pathway for those who hold valid job offer though.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hi

What's that special pathway? If someone is working in the field already but the experience is less than 3 years is he still able to apply for vic 190 ? my field is ICT SECURITY SPECIALIST


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

arslan1 said:


> Hi
> 
> What's that special pathway? If someone is working in the field already but the experience is less than 3 years is he still able to apply for vic 190 ? my field is ICT SECURITY SPECIALIST


On which visa are you working in VIC and since when ?

Cheers


----------



## arslan1 (Nov 9, 2017)

newbienz said:


> On which visa are you working in VIC and since when ?
> 
> Cheers


I am on 485 visa. Graduate visa. It's been 8 months that I am working in Melbourne. My job title is Technical Support Engineer


----------



## elmotoAU (Jan 17, 2018)

Hi! I would like to ask about my DOE. In my homepage, the DOE is December 6, 2017. But in the downloadable breakdown of points, my DOE is January 7, 2018, which is my birthday. There was no change in the overall points. Why are they different? And, what will they consider in inviting? Thank you!


----------



## drtvskuthsav (Feb 27, 2018)

elmotoAU said:


> Hi! I would like to ask about my DOE. In my homepage, the DOE is December 6, 2017. But in the downloadable breakdown of points, my DOE is January 7, 2018, which is my birthday. There was no change in the overall points. Why are they different? And, what will they consider in inviting? Thank you!


Looks like DOE changes one your birthday. That makes sense. Though points do not change, the age in the original EOI is changed. So system updates the DOE automatically.


----------



## IMG_SL (Mar 7, 2013)

Have you guys seen this before.
http://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/Acces...uments/FOI/fa171200528-documents-released.pdf
Found on a youtube channel.

Sent from my SM-J210F using Tapatalk


----------



## imprincek (Feb 26, 2018)

*Hii mate!*



kerberos said:


> Crossing fingers for 2335 with 70 points this month!


So u still haven't got an invite from NSW ? :twitch:

I have similar points as u.

What are my chances ? :crazy:


233512 - Mechanical Engineer

Age: 30
Education: 15
English: 20
Experience: 5

189 - 70
190 (NSW) - 75

EOI Lodged: 21/12/2017
EOI Date of Effect: 10/02/2018


----------



## Beldyev (Aug 23, 2015)

imprincek said:


> What are my chances ? :crazy:


About 0


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

IMG_SL said:


> Have you guys seen this before.
> http://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/Acces...uments/FOI/fa171200528-documents-released.pdf
> Found on a youtube channel.
> 
> Sent from my SM-J210F using Tapatalk


If it’s true, then no wonder the invites in 189 are so low

Out of 44,000 places nearly 17,000 will go to NZers only in the current year if the trend of the 1st 4 month continues

All the estimates were that only 10,000 would apply per year and in 5 years most of the 50,000 would be covered

Looks like a hell lot more NZers eligible then estimated or all of them applying fast before the rules get changed

Cheers


----------



## IMG_SL (Mar 7, 2013)

newbienz said:


> If it’s true, then no wonder the invites in 189 are so low
> 
> Out of 44,000 places nearly 17,000 will go to NZers only in the current year if the trend of the 1st 4 month continues
> 
> ...


Yes. I saw this link in Utube. 
That publisher or any other agent has taken these numbers after requesting through, so called Freedom of Information(FOI) application from DHA.

I don't know whether any other agent can follow the same path and ask for the slow down of 189 invites .


----------



## imprincek (Feb 26, 2018)

Beldyev said:


> About 0


Thanks for the reply.. 

I've seen civil & software engineers getting NSW invitation on 70+5 points.

Any reasons, NSW won't invite mechanical engineers?


----------



## O88V (Aug 20, 2017)

newbienz said:


> arslan1 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi
> ...


My understanding is, you still need to meet their minimum eligibility criteria of having 3 years experience in the field. However, their assessment of experience is different to ACS. They count overseas experience as well.


----------



## meldney (Sep 6, 2017)

SunV said:


> Are you sure, Max number of EOI's are 2?
> 
> Please read below:
> 
> ...


As long as its genuine, we can put as many EOIs 189, 190Vic, 190NSW, 190QLD, 489 Far South coast, 489 Murray etc. I was referring to the question asked. But definitely 10 189, 10 190 NSW etc will be considered fake.


----------



## SunV (Jan 31, 2018)

meldney said:


> As long as its genuine, we can put as many EOIs 189, 190Vic, 190NSW, 190QLD, 489 Far South coast, 489 Murray etc. I was referring to the question asked. But definitely 10 189, 10 190 NSW etc will be considered fake.



There is an ongoing debate on that, but as per DIBP nothing is fake there is no penalty on fake EOI's. Theoretically you can create N number of EOI's. 

I agree with you people should not create more than one EOI in one category (except State nominations where you can create different EOI's for different states as your preference) again no 2 EOI's for same state.


----------



## maybelle (Jan 28, 2018)

IMG_SL said:


> Yes. The standard skills assessment is sufficient.
> Ielts 6 in each or pte equivalent is okay.
> 
> Sent from my SM-J210F using Tapatalk


Thank you for your response. 

Regards,
Mabel


----------



## yurigeorge (Dec 11, 2017)

Guys when is the round?

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## wahajmeer (Jan 4, 2018)

yurigeorge said:


> Guys when is the round?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


On the 7th March. It'll start at midnight Australian time, keep an eye on the email.

———————————————————
ACS Applied 20-12-17
ACS Received 16-02-18
EOI DATE 189 16-02-18
ANZSCO CODE 261312
POINTS 75(Age30/Eng20/Edu15/Exp10)


----------



## jatinpandey (May 17, 2017)

Hi, is there any member who can help me with the below question:

I am posting this on behalf of my fiance:

- wabt to Apply for secondary school teacher under 189/190
-she has done B.Ed from a college in Delhi affilated to IP university.

From where she should get the 45 days supervising letter? From college or the university office? As mentioned in application form of AITSL, it should be obtained from university. Kindly suggest.


----------



## Y-ME369 (Aug 18, 2017)

wahajmeer said:


> On the 7th March. It'll start at midnight Australian time, keep an eye on the email.


Thanks.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

jatinpandey said:


> Hi, is there any member who can help me with the below question:
> 
> I am posting this on behalf of my fiance:
> 
> ...


So where is the ambiguity or doubt ?
I don’t think they can make it more clear then that on the form that it has to be on the university and so in your case IP

Cheers 
.


----------



## seemasharma1584 (Dec 13, 2017)

wahajmeer said:


> On the 7th March. It'll start at midnight Australian time, keep an eye on the email.
> 
> ———————————————————
> ACS Applied 20-12-17
> ...


So, will it be 6th March 6.30pm????

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## wahajmeer (Jan 4, 2018)

seemasharma1584 said:


> So, will it be 6th March 6.30pm????
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


It would depend on which country you are in. 00:00 hours in Australian time.

———————————————————
ACS Applied 20-12-17
ACS Received 16-02-18
EOI DATE 189 16-02-18
ANZSCO CODE 261312
POINTS 75(Age30/Eng20/Edu15/Exp10)


----------



## seemasharma1584 (Dec 13, 2017)

wahajmeer said:


> It would depend on which country you are in. 00:00 hours in Australian time.
> 
> ———————————————————
> ACS Applied 20-12-17
> ...


Hi, since u have 75 pts and applied on 16th Feb.. didnt u get through 21st Feb invitation round?
Bcoz I'm.hoping with 75pts and 261313, we should get it on 7th March.

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## sravs448 (Jan 3, 2018)

seemasharma1584 said:


> Hi, since u have 75 pts and applied on 16th Feb.. didnt u get through 21st Feb invitation round?
> Bcoz I'm.hoping with 75pts and 261313, we should get it on 7th March.
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


It may be because the cut off date was 13th Feb for the 21stFeb invitation round. All who submitted EOI after 13th will mostly get in 7th March round based on their points.

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## SunV (Jan 31, 2018)

seemasharma1584 said:


> Hi, since u have 75 pts and applied on 16th Feb.. didnt u get through 21st Feb invitation round?
> Bcoz I'm.hoping with 75pts and 261313, we should get it on 7th March.
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


With the current trend of 300 invites. If you get your invite before April then consider yourself very Lucky (with 75 points).

Best of Luck.


----------



## seemasharma1584 (Dec 13, 2017)

sravs448 said:


> It may be because the cut off date was 13th Feb for the 21stFeb invitation round. All who submitted EOI after 13th will mostly get in 7th March round based on their points.
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


Any idea what will be cutoff for March 7... Where to get that info.

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## sravs448 (Jan 3, 2018)

seemasharma1584 said:


> Any idea what will be cutoff for March 7... Where to get that info.
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


We don't know for sure about the cut off dates as they will not be published before. But for Feb 7th round for your code (Software Engineer) the cut off date was 31st Jan. If they follow same pattern, for 7th March it might be somewhere around 28Feb (it's purely my guess, I might be wrong as well)

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## rahulpop1 (Jul 16, 2016)

seemasharma1584 said:


> Any idea what will be cutoff for March 7... Where to get that info.
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


28th Feb/1st March: It would be just a guess though. No one can predict exact date as it depends on the number of applications. There are 300 invites per round.
Last round's cut off date was 13th Feb (Unofficially).

acs submitted: 17th Jan
anzsco: 261313

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Adil Ibrahim (Oct 7, 2016)

I have 70 points for 189 for Network Engineer, is there any chance to get an invite?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mjke1337 (Aug 26, 2017)

Adil Ibrahim said:


> I have 70 points for 189 for Network Engineer, is there any chance to get an invite?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Not in the near future bruh. Apply for 190 with 70+5 you definitely stand a chance.


----------



## Ghmustafa (Mar 4, 2018)

I am chemical engineer, I have 65 points, any chance to get 89 visa invitation??


----------



## Deepakpots (Jan 29, 2018)

Guys a quick question : can anyone let me know when can i expect for the following EOIs

190 NSW: Applied on 31st Jan with 70+5 points
Age: 30
IELTS: 10
Edu:15
Exp: 10
AUs Study: 5
State Nomi: 5

180 : Applied on 25th Jan with 70 points
Age: 30
IELTS: 10
Edu:15
Exp: 10
AUs Study: 5


Appreciate the help.

Cheers

Dee


----------



## addictedIndian (Nov 4, 2017)

I just got mail today that my points has been updated to 75 (+5 for SS) with one year local experience.

Do I have any chance in March invites ?


----------



## amitmishra04 (Jan 16, 2018)

*Skill select round updated*

Next round is on 7 Mar:fingerscrossed:


----------



## foxes (Aug 20, 2017)

*==&gt; 189 EOI Invitations for March 2018 &gt;&gt;*



addictedIndian said:


> I just got mail today that my points has been updated to 75 (+5 for SS) with one year local experience.
> 
> Do I have any chance in March invites ?



Please provide your points breakdown and occupation.

Its less likely that you will get 189 invite in March with 70 points. The current trend is 75 for 189 and there are many people who have been waiting with 70 points since 2017.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## foxes (Aug 20, 2017)

Ghmustafa said:


> I am chemical engineer, I have 65 points, any chance to get 89 visa invitation??



Nope. What is your points breakdown?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## addictedIndian (Nov 4, 2017)

foxes said:


> Please provide your points breakdown and occupation.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


189 --> 75
190 --> 80

Is 7th march possible?

Sorry. 261313 (Software engineer) 
25 age
15 education
10 points PTE
5 points partner 
5 points 1 year local experience 
15 points oversees experience


----------



## foxes (Aug 20, 2017)

Deepakpots said:


> Guys a quick question : can anyone let me know when can i expect for the following EOIs
> 
> 190 NSW: Applied on 31st Jan with 70+5 points
> Age: 30
> ...




For 189, you might not get an invite this financial year.

For 190, I dont know much because it depends on many criteria. However, I saw few invites were sent by NSW on 2 March to those who have 10 points for English.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ramramram222 (Jul 26, 2017)

21st February round has been announced;

http://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/WorkinginAustralia/Pages/21-february-2018-invitation-round.aspx

However, once again unknown quota for the 7th March round. It will be more or less similar to previous round!! 
DIBP has gone on ROGUE MISSION !!



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## foxes (Aug 20, 2017)

addictedIndian said:


> 189 --> 75
> 190 --> 80
> 
> Is 7th march possible?
> ...



My bad. I thought you have 70 points for 189.

With 75 points, you have a good chance for the upcoming rounds in March (either 7 Mar or the next one after) but it still depends on the cutoff date.

In your application, is your DOE also updated when you receive the additional 5 points?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## addictedIndian (Nov 4, 2017)

foxes said:


> My bad. I thought you have 70 points for 189.
> 
> With 75 points, you have a good chance for the upcoming rounds in March (either 7 Mar or the next one after) but it still depends on the cutoff date.
> 
> ...


Yes unfortunately it is updated to 5/3/18 now :'(


----------



## foxes (Aug 20, 2017)

addictedIndian said:


> Yes unfortunately it is updated to 5/3/18 now :'(




Well in that case you might have to wait for few rounds to get invited. Good luck buddy!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KasunTharaka (Jun 10, 2016)

Hi, will this 300 cap trend continue untill end of april?
My query is can 261313 with 75 and doe somewhere mid in APR can be possibly invited?
Will this 300 rounds continue untill then?
Any guess??



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lupilipid (Aug 5, 2016)

Anyone has an idea as to when they will announce the points system?


----------



## Ramramram222 (Jul 26, 2017)

lupilipid said:


> Anyone has an idea as to when they will announce the points system?




We don't even know whether the new points system coming or not. It's just the rumours and speculations made by people!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hrn240 (Oct 6, 2017)

The next invitation round is anticipated to run on 7 March 2018.


----------



## Sowndar (Mar 14, 2017)

*Experience update in ACS*

Hi All,

I got my ACS - Nov 2016 to get the 5 points for more than 1 year but lest than 3 year experience in Australia.

Now I got more than three years of experience in Ausi. So I am eligible to get 10 points from local experience and also i am continuing with same Organisation for these period. 

Do I need to raise the ACS again to get 5 more points for experience ?

Can some one help me to clarify this 

Thanks
Sowndar


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

foxes said:


> My bad. I thought you have 70 points for 189.
> 
> With 75 points, you have a good chance for the upcoming rounds in March (either 7 Mar or the next one after) but it still depends on the cutoff date.
> 
> ...


With 75+ its almost certain based on the last few rounds.


----------



## Ghmustafa (Mar 4, 2018)

Guyss, i am new here, can someone help me. Chemical engineer 233111, have 65 points for 189 and 70 for 190, with following point break down.
Age 25
L 10
Edu 15
Exp 15


What are the chances of 189 and 190?


----------



## mjke1337 (Aug 26, 2017)

21st February results are out now on DHA website. Same old story.


----------



## KasunTharaka (Jun 10, 2016)

andreyx108b said:


> With 75+ its almost certain based on the last few rounds.


Hi Andrey,

Could you comment on my below query.

will this 300 cap trend continue untill end of april?
My query is can 261313 with 75 and doe somewhere mid in APR can be possibly invited?
Will this 300 rounds continue untill then?
Any guess??

Many Thanks.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

KasunTharaka said:


> Hi Andrey,
> 
> Could you comment on my below query.
> 
> ...


I can't comment on it, just because I don't know  

I would, however, guess, that this trend will continue (i don't know - but i am just thinking that way). 

I might be wrong and the round this week will prove me wrong.


----------



## foxes (Aug 20, 2017)

Sowndar said:


> Hi All,
> 
> 
> 
> ...




As fas as I know, if your position and responsibilities remain the same, then you don’t need another assessment.

However, ACS result has expiration too. In this case, you have to take the assessment again.

CMIIW.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KasunTharaka (Jun 10, 2016)

andreyx108b said:


> I can't comment on it, just because I don't know
> 
> I would, however, guess, that this trend will continue (i don't know - but i am just thinking that way).
> 
> I might be wrong and the round this week will prove me wrong.


Thanks mate... 
Appreciate your comment..


----------



## rahulpop1 (Jul 16, 2016)

People only until 10th Feb have got invitation for anzsco 2613 as per result. Strange.. 
I remember someone confirming 13th FEB DOE has got an invite. 

Anyway we will have to follow official date which is 10th Feb. Hopefully all 75 pointers will get invite tomorrow so that 70 pointers will also get some share of love.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

foxes said:


> As fas as I know, if your position and responsibilities remain the same, then you don’t need another assessment.
> 
> However, ACS result has expiration too. In this case, you have to take the assessment again.
> 
> ...


1. Organization
2. Role
3. Responsibilities 

should remain the same. 

ACS validity 2 years.


----------



## MirandaLi (Jan 7, 2018)

arslan1 said:


> I am on 485 visa. Graduate visa. It's been 8 months that I am working in Melbourne. My job title is Technical Support Engineer


There is a pathway for 457/TSS working visa holders and doctors. 
All the applicants for vic 190 need min 3 years of experience in the field to be eligible to apply. English requirement is 7 in each band. Local exp and a full-time job offer is a big plus.
They will process 457 visa holders with a tracked and streamlined way.

NSW do have more relaxed condition, they do not require you to have 3 yrs exp to apply. But VIC do have the largest invitation number.


----------



## arslan1 (Nov 9, 2017)

MirandaLi said:


> There is a pathway for 457/TSS working visa holders and doctors.
> All the applicants for vic 190 need min 3 years of experience in the field to be eligible to apply. English requirement is 7 in each band. Local exp and a full-time job offer is a big plus.
> They will process 457 visa holders with a tracked and streamlined way.
> 
> NSW do have more relaxed condition, they do not require you to have 3 yrs exp to apply. But VIC do have the largest invitation number.



Hi Mirandali

Thanks for your reply. So it means that I can't apply for 190 VIC cause I don't have 3 years work experience and I have applied for NSW 190 ICT SEC SPECIALIST with 60+5 POINTS cause they don't require experience. I have applied for 189 ICT Sec specialist with 60 points as I am getting my 5 points of age in 1st week of May. 

My current D.O.E for 189 is 01/12/2017 with 60 points and it looks like it will change to 01/05/2018 once I will get the points of age and my point will become 65.

Looks like change in D,O.E will be an issue for me because my 485 visa is finishing in August 2018. I dont want to apply for student visa. I am really tensed now a days.


----------



## naeemwaqas (Mar 4, 2018)

Hi,

I am new to this forum.

I am interested in applying for immigration. Can someone help me getting to know which profession I should apply in.

Regards,
M.Waqas Naeem


----------



## naeemwaqas (Mar 4, 2018)

naeemwaqas said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am new to this forum.
> 
> ...


I have a Bachelors degree in Computer Engineering and an MBA in Marketing/Finance. My complete experience of 10 year have been for sales, marketing and management.

So what suits me? 

Currently i am a Branch Manager at Saleh & Abdulaziz Abahsain Co. Ltd which sell heavy construction equipment.

Regards.


----------



## deepak.pothiyil (Dec 26, 2017)

ANZSCO Code : 262112 (ICT Security Specialist)

ACS +ve - 5 points ( 20/02/2018 )
PTE - 20 points ( 23/02/2018 )
Age : 30
Education : 15
Partner : 05 (ACS +ve - 26/02/2018 | PTE - 03/03/2018)

Total : 75 for 189
EOI : 04/03/2018

Hoping for an invite on 7th March


----------



## rahulpop1 (Jul 16, 2016)

deepak.pothiyil said:


> ANZSCO Code : 262112 (ICT Security Specialist)
> 
> ACS +ve - 5 points ( 20/02/2018 )
> PTE - 20 points ( 23/02/2018 )
> ...


Welcome to the club brother. 
Getting invite in this round looks tough for someone who applied on 4th March. If you get it, you should consider yourself lucky. As per recent trends, 75 pointers are moving 10-14 days ahead per round. So expecting people with DOE around 25th Feb (+-3 days) to get invite.

You should get it in next round though.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## deepak.pothiyil (Dec 26, 2017)

rahulpop1 said:


> Welcome to the club brother.
> Getting invite in this round looks tough for someone who applied on 4th March. If you get it, you should consider yourself lucky. As per recent trends, 75 pointers are moving 10-14 days ahead per round. So expecting people with DOE around 25th Feb (+-3 days) to get invite.
> 
> You should get it in next round though.
> ...


Thanks Rahul. 
I am hoping for an invite as my occupation is in the non pro rata list. As per the recent threads, those in non pro rata are getting the invites even if the DOE is almost close to the invitation round


----------



## rahulpop1 (Jul 16, 2016)

deepak.pothiyil said:


> Thanks Rahul.
> I am hoping for an invite as my occupation is in the non pro rata list. As per the recent threads, those in non pro rata are getting the invites even if the DOE is almost close to the invitation round


Wow. Hard to see non-prorata guys these days. Yes you will get it in next round. 
Best luck.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## naeemwaqas (Mar 4, 2018)

anyone with a helping hand ?


----------



## rahulpop1 (Jul 16, 2016)

naeemwaqas said:


> anyone with a helping hand ?


When people doesn't have answer they usually prefer to remain silent. Wait until someone with knowledge on this reply back to your query.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## naeemwaqas (Mar 4, 2018)

rahulpop1 said:


> When people doesn't have answer they usually prefer to remain silent. Wait until someone with knowledge on this reply back to your query.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


Thanx. Ill be waiting. (Y)


----------



## MirandaLi (Jan 7, 2018)

arslan1 said:


> Hi Mirandali
> 
> Thanks for your reply. So it means that I can't apply for 190 VIC cause I don't have 3 years work experience and I have applied for NSW 190 ICT SEC SPECIALIST with 60+5 POINTS cause they don't require experience. I have applied for 189 ICT Sec specialist with 60 points as I am getting my 5 points of age in 1st week of May.
> 
> ...


Your updated DOE will only give you advantages since it sits on a higher score. You will be in front of any 60 pointers by 1 May. 

You are not alone, some of my friends already left because they only have 65 points. I am still here just because my company is kind enough to support a working visa for me. My 485 visa has long gone for 6 months already. 
190 is relatively strict because they require you to be "loyal" to the state. A solid evidence is how many years you have stayed in that state or a job offer from that state. You can say 190 is not for graduates. 

After understanding the difference between 190 and 189, I feel like if the gov is going to cut the immigration, it will start with 189 for sure. Because 190 is a better source for the skilled worker.


----------



## meldney (Sep 6, 2017)

Pretty bad time for the Australian PR applicants. Canada has gone much beyond on February with 6000 invitation. Are they mocking at Australia with 600 invitation just 10% of it. 

Canada 7th Feb- 3000 invites https://www.canada.ca/en/immigratio...ntry/become-candidate/rounds-invitations.html

Canada 21st Feb- 3000 invites https://www.canada.ca/en/immigratio...date/rounds-invitations/results-previous.html

Australia 7th Feb- 300 invites
Australia 21st Feb- 300 invites

So awkward looking at it.


----------



## lupilipid (Aug 5, 2016)

meldney said:


> Pretty bad time for the Australian PR applicants. Canada has gone much beyond on February with 6000 invitation. Are they mocking at Australia with 600 invitation just 10% of it.
> 
> Canada 7th Feb- 3000 invites https://www.canada.ca/en/immigratio...ntry/become-candidate/rounds-invitations.html
> 
> ...


This will give people false hope that Canada is an easier place to migrate. Everyone will flock there. Then, in 3 to 4 years time, Canada will also have to tighten the number of people they invite.


----------



## rahulpop1 (Jul 16, 2016)

lupilipid said:


> This will give people false hope that Canada is an easier place to migrate. Everyone will flock there. Then, in 3 to 4 years time, Canada will also have to tighten the number of people they invite.


Agree..
However.. we do not have to wait for 3-4 years. There also we have a very long queue of people waiting.
Minimum score in recent months required to get Canada invitation is 440+ which is again not easy to get. If you can achieve 440 there then in Aus process as well you can score 75+ and grab the invite. 

Here or there only highest scoring candidates will get picked up. It's just that Aus is inviting less people but score required is comparably equivalent. Crux of the matter is, if someone is struggling in Aus process and finds out Canadian process lucrative, he or she will find himself/herself in the same position there as well(May not be applicable to everyone though).

Think before you make a move. 

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## meldney (Sep 6, 2017)

rahulpop1 said:


> Agree..
> However.. we do not have to wait for 3-4 years. There also we have a very long queue of people waiting.
> Minimum score in recent months required to get Canada invitation is 440+ which is again not easy to get. If you can achieve 440 there then in Aus process as well you can score 75+ and grab the invite.
> 
> ...


Agree about the queue. Its because Canada gives more proximity to the US, so more applicants. Canada gives more options to increase the score unlike Australia with English is the only way and ways like NAATI, PY etc are limited to few.


----------



## rahulpop1 (Jul 16, 2016)

meldney said:


> Agree about the queue. Its because Canada gives more proximity to the US, so more applicants. Canada gives more options to increase the score unlike Australia with English is the only way and ways like NAATI, PY etc are limited to few.


True. 
What is your DOE, points and Anzsco code?

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## meldney (Sep 6, 2017)

rahulpop1 said:


> True.
> What is your DOE, points and Anzsco code?
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


Well, Its too complicated. Initial DOE (263111) was March 10th with 65 points. 65 points got stuck by March 5th damn. Then slowly progressed to 70 points with exp on Nov 29th and 70 got stuck on Oct 31st damn again. I have room for 10 more points from English, but I am so pissed off with fate and I am not writing it. And if I do, what if the cut off raises to 85 lol


----------



## meldney (Sep 6, 2017)

naeemwaqas said:


> I have a Bachelors degree in Computer Engineering and an MBA in Marketing/Finance. My complete experience of 10 year have been for sales, marketing and management.
> 
> So what suits me?
> 
> ...


Your profile is so complicated dude. You are a computer engineer with business graduation in Mkt & Fin and worked for a construction company in sales & mktg hmmm. Well, you are eligible and you have much options, may be you can go for a non pro rata occupation itself. But I think a good agent can place you correctly and fetch you more points.


----------



## Sharmak (Oct 9, 2017)

I have submitted EOI for 189 visa on 17 December 2017 with 65 points in 261313 Software Engineer role any idea by when 65 pointers will be picked up ??


----------



## Y-ME369 (Aug 18, 2017)

Sharmak said:


> I have submitted EOI for 189 visa on 17 December 2017 with 65 points in 261313 Software Engineer role any idea by when 65 pointers will be picked up ??


Unfortunately no time soon, if ever. The cut off seems to be at 75 points for 261313. Do what you can to raise your skill points.


----------



## Sharmak (Oct 9, 2017)

The only solution I find is reattempt PTE


----------



## rahulpop1 (Jul 16, 2016)

meldney said:


> Well, Its too complicated. Initial DOE (263111) was March 10th with 65 points. 65 points got stuck by March 5th damn. Then slowly progressed to 70 points with exp on Nov 29th and 70 got stuck on Oct 31st damn again. I have room for 10 more points from English, but I am so pissed off with fate and I am not writing it. And if I do, what if the cut off raises to 85 lol


Well it's not so complicated with you dear.
I initially applied against 261313 on 30 Jan 2016 with 60 points. 60 pointers got stuck somewhere at December. Victoria refused my application after 180 days (It was a different process for Vic then unlike today where everything is dependent on EOI). Then after waiting (No luck in PTE even after 5-6 attempts) for 1.5 years, I progressed to 65 points in Oct 2017 because of experience but 65 pointers got stuck to April 2017.
Then my ACS expired in Jan 2018 after 2 years. Today I got my ACS re-assessment result. So I am back in queue. It's been 2.4 years since I am playing this game brother.

In nutshell, do not get pissed off. If you want this badly, go for on more round of PTE/IELTS whichever suits you. You never know what will happen after July'18 as you might have heard of the changes in PR process they are planning to implement.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Pathpk (Dec 3, 2017)

Can someone please tell me the no. of invitations sent for 2335XX mech, ind, prod engg on the 21st feb round?


----------



## IMG_SL (Mar 7, 2013)

Pathpk said:


> Can someone please tell me the no. of invitations sent for 2335XX mech, ind, prod engg on the 21st feb round?


1012 - 985
Check page end of 21st round result, that includes updated ceiling.
Then check occupation ceiling in skill select home. That includes ceiling number upto feb 7 (not updated to latest round)

Sent from my SM-J210F using Tapatalk


----------



## Soundmusic (Oct 3, 2017)

Dear experts, 

Pls see my details.
Code: 261313, 189 : 65 Points, 190 : 70 Points
EOI date : 30 Sept 2017
Age : 25 points, Edu : 15 points, Exp : 15 points
PTE : 10 points (L/R/S/W:77/73/71/68)

I've re-took the PTE exam last week and got revised marks as (L/R/S/W:89/78/90/80)
That means, I have failed in achieving 20 points for English by 1 mark.

I have 2 queries.
1. What are the chances of getting a better score by applying for a re-score(revaluation)? Has anybody got the score increased after a re-score done?
2. My earlier overall score for PTE was 71. Currently it is at 82. Need I update the recent PTE score so that it helps me in 190?
Thanks.


----------



## rahulpop1 (Jul 16, 2016)

Soundmusic said:


> Dear experts,
> 
> Pls see my details.
> Code: 261313, 189 : 65 Points, 190 : 70 Points
> ...


1. I don't feel revaluation increase the score as it's again going to be machine evaluating it. It's waste of money unless you find people who have got improved result.
2. Update score. It will surely be beneficial for 190. Overall score doesn't matter. Individual module score does.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## meldney (Sep 6, 2017)

rahulpop1 said:


> Well it's not so complicated with you dear.
> I initially applied against 261313 on 30 Jan 2016 with 60 points. 60 pointers got stuck somewhere at December. Victoria refused my application after 180 days (It was a different process for Vic then unlike today where everything is dependent on EOI). Then after waiting (No luck in PTE even after 5-6 attempts) for 1.5 years, I progressed to 65 points in Oct 2017 because of experience but 65 pointers got stuck to April 2017.
> Then my ACS expired in Jan 2018 after 2 years. Today I got my ACS re-assessment result. So I am back in queue. It's been 2.4 years since I am playing this game brother.
> 
> ...


Your version is much sad than mine. I know I can secure 79+ in couple of attempt as I have 84,82,82 and 72(reading, I hate reading) in my current and first attempt without much hustle. But I felt so depressed and highly demotivated by the invitation pattern and process of the department. I have been to many countries for official reasons including west, far east and middle east; never seen such dubious and hideous government process, if I don't get, let it go. Something better will come my way and always have. 
And I sincerely appreciate your adherence and commitment to it, you are one of the most deserved and may the invite come your way.


----------



## rahulpop1 (Jul 16, 2016)

meldney said:


> Your version is much sad than mine. I know I can secure 79+ in couple of attempt as I have 84,82,82 and 72(reading, I hate reading) in my current and first attempt without much hustle. But I felt so depressed and highly demotivated by the invitation pattern and process of the department. I have been to many countries for official reasons including west, far east and middle east; never seen such dubious and hideous government process, if I don't get, let it go. Something better will come my way and always have.
> And I sincerely appreciate your adherence and commitment to it, you are one of the most deserved and may the invite come your way.


Thanks. 
I will still suggest you to give exam at least once. You will get it this time. 

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## lupilipid (Aug 5, 2016)

Accountants and their Visa potential for 2018 - Iscah

Light at the end of the tunnel?


----------



## Soundmusic (Oct 3, 2017)

rahulpop1 said:


> 1. I don't feel revaluation increase the score as it's again going to be machine evaluating it. It's waste of money unless you find people who have got improved result.
> 2. Update score. It will surely be beneficial for 190. Overall score doesn't matter. Individual module score does.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


Thanks so much Rahul..


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

lupilipid said:


> Accountants and their Visa potential for 2018 - Iscah
> 
> Light at the end of the tunnel?


don't take it seriously, all speculations.

i can speculate otherwise... but it will remain what it is: speculation.


----------



## imprincek (Feb 26, 2018)

lupilipid said:


> Accountants and their Visa potential for 2018 - Iscah
> 
> Light at the end of the tunnel?



what light did u saw for engineers there?


----------



## Panda_Puck123 (Feb 27, 2018)

rahulpop1 said:


> Well it's not so complicated with you dear.
> I initially applied against 261313 on 30 Jan 2016 with 60 points. 60 pointers got stuck somewhere at December. Victoria refused my application after 180 days (It was a different process for Vic then unlike today where everything is dependent on EOI). Then after waiting (No luck in PTE even after 5-6 attempts) for 1.5 years, I progressed to 65 points in Oct 2017 because of experience but 65 pointers got stuck to April 2017.
> Then my ACS expired in Jan 2018 after 2 years. Today I got my ACS re-assessment result. So I am back in queue. It's been 2.4 years since I am playing this game brother.
> 
> ...


Dear rahulpop1,
Could you please let me know what changes are in pipeline after July 2018. I just started my PR journey and still trying to gather as much information about the process as possible.

Thanks


----------



## rajinder1801.singh (Dec 12, 2017)

*EOI Application*

Hi,

I got my ACS assesment today.

My points total sums up to 70.
Age - 30
PTE - 20
B.tech - 15
Exp - 5 (4 out 6 years considered).

A friend of mine just moved last month to Sydney and he suggested that there is no need to apply for state sponsorship.

In order to obtain the invitation should I apply for state sponsorship for obtaining 5 points(total 75) or not?


Please advise.


----------



## KasunTharaka (Jun 10, 2016)

*==&gt; 189 EOI Invitations for March 2018 &gt;&gt;*



rahulpop1 said:


> Well it's not so complicated with you dear.
> I initially applied against 261313 on 30 Jan 2016 with 60 points. 60 pointers got stuck somewhere at December. Victoria refused my application after 180 days (It was a different process for Vic then unlike today where everything is dependent on EOI). Then after waiting (No luck in PTE even after 5-6 attempts) for 1.5 years, I progressed to 65 points in Oct 2017 because of experience but 65 pointers got stuck to April 2017.
> Then my ACS expired in Jan 2018 after 2 years. Today I got my ACS re-assessment result. So I am back in queue. It's been 2.4 years since I am playing this game brother.
> 
> ...




True. Im in exactly same position mate. Started this game end of 2015. Still here i am with 70+5. But still in the queue. Hope to re-attend PTE nw. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## austaspirant (Aug 18, 2017)

rajinder1801.singh said:


> Hi,
> 
> I got my ACS assesment today.
> 
> ...


You should create a separate EOI for NSW immediately.


----------



## khurrammhd (Mar 1, 2017)

Guys!
I have submitted 189 with 65 points and 190 for NSW and VIC for 70 points. What are my chances in the current round and secondly, should I submit EOI for other states as well?


----------



## moizar (Feb 26, 2018)

Any chance for electrical engineers on 70 points for 7th March rounds?


----------



## jtmatswani (Jan 16, 2018)

Hi Guys

When Applying for Victoria State Sponsorship do i need to provide the Financial resource requirements proof and in what form. If the first answer is yes at what stage should i provide the proof of the financial resource.


----------



## malik.afnan134 (Feb 8, 2017)

moizar said:


> Any chance for electrical engineers on 70 points for 7th March rounds?




What is your doe 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## moizar (Feb 26, 2018)

Age - 26 (30 points)
PTE score - 83, 82, 90, 87 (20 points)
Bachelor degree in Electrical Engineering - Assessed by EA (15 points)
Masters degree - From Australia (5 points)


----------



## SunV (Jan 31, 2018)

jtmatswani said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> When Applying for Victoria State Sponsorship do i need to provide the Financial resource requirements proof and in what form. If the first answer is yes at what stage should i provide the proof of the financial resource.


No proof need to be uploaded upfront at any stage, but if CO (either state or DIBP(rarest of the rare chance) ) ask for proofs you have to provide the same.

Amount can be in the form of:
1) Cash
2) FD
3) House
4) car/bike
6) Gold
7) Shares/Mutual Funds
8) Land


Raise your Victoria related queries in Victoria thread for correct and multiple experience replies  .


----------



## jtmatswani (Jan 16, 2018)

SunV said:


> No proof need to be uploaded upfront at any stage, but if CO (either state or DIBP(rarest of the rare chance) ) ask for proofs you have to provide the same.
> 
> Amount can be in the form of:
> 1) Cash
> ...



Thanks mate let me apply for my State Sponsorship


----------



## IMG_SL (Mar 7, 2013)

moizar said:


> Any chance for electrical engineers on 70 points for 7th March rounds?


Depends on the date of your eoi. 
Last round, 5 or 6 electrical engs were invited. 
They may have included 75 and 70 points.

Sent from my SM-J210F using Tapatalk


----------



## Y-ME369 (Aug 18, 2017)

For those who have been applying for a while, do the cut off points get lowered at the beginning of each financial year? 

I'm about to get a 457 with my company, but if I can't get a 189 within 18 months on 70 points I may think twice about settling down in Australia.


----------



## Soundmusic (Oct 3, 2017)

dss.gov.au/living-in-australia-and-overseas/upcoming-changes

dss.gov.au/living-in-australia-and-overseas/upcoming-changes/encouraging-self-sufficiency-for-newly-arrived-migrants


----------



## moizar (Feb 26, 2018)

malik.afnan134 said:


> What is your doe
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


its 24/02/2018


----------



## rahulpop1 (Jul 16, 2016)

KasunTharaka said:


> True. Im in exactly same position mate. Started this game end of 2015. Still here i am with 70+5. But still in the queue. Hope to re-attend PTE nw.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Go for it Kasun..

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## rahulpop1 (Jul 16, 2016)

Panda_Puck123 said:


> Dear rahulpop1,
> Could you please let me know what changes are in pipeline after July 2018. I just started my PR journey and still trying to gather as much information about the process as possible.
> 
> Thanks


How much points you have and which code are you applying for?

For proposed changes to the program refer the file from below URL: 

https://cloud.tapatalk.com/s/5a9d751175cc7/consultation-outcomes-summary.pdf

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Ghmustafa (Mar 4, 2018)

Guyss, i am new here, can someone help me. Chemical engineer 233111, have 65 points for 189 and 70 for 190, with following point break down.
Age 25
L 10
Edu 15
Exp 15


1.What are the chances of 189 and 190?
2. I applied for State sponsorship and select any in EOBI, do I need to apply for some specific sate or is it enough??
Where I can see DOE? as I search in my EOBI but I couldn't find.


----------



## rajinder1801.singh (Dec 12, 2017)

austaspirant said:


> You should create a separate EOI for NSW immediately.


Thanks for your response. 

I will submit applications for both individual and state sponsored.
In this case if I get the state sponsored EOI first then will I be eligible for independent EOI after that.
If yes, then is there any time period in which I have to accept\acknowledge the state sponsored EOI so that I can wait for the independent EOI result.

Please suggest.


----------



## Ghmustafa (Mar 4, 2018)

Guyss, i am new here, can someone help me. Chemical engineer 233111, have 65 points for 189 and 70 for 190, with following point break down.
Age 25
L 10
Edu 15
Exp 15
Guys, I am new here, can someone help me. Chemical engineer 233111, I have 65 points for 189 and 70 for 190, with following points break down.
Age 25
L 10
Edu 15
Exp: 15
Total 65+5
1.What are the chances of getting 189 and 190 ITA?
2. I created one EOI for state sponsorship and selected any state, do I need to create separate EOI for each state or one is enough for all states?


----------



## wahajmeer (Jan 4, 2018)

rajinder1801.singh said:


> Thanks for your response.
> 
> I will submit applications for both individual and state sponsored.
> In this case if I get the state sponsored EOI first then will I be eligible for independent EOI after that.
> ...


If you accept a state invite, you will not be able to accept 189. State invites are valid for 15 days.

———————————————————
ACS Applied 20-12-17
ACS Received 16-02-18
EOI DATE 189 16-02-18
ANZSCO CODE 261312
POINTS 75(Age30/Eng20/Edu15/Exp10)


----------



## redtar1979 (Dec 12, 2017)

Fellows, 
My point breakdown is 
Age 25
English 20
Education 15
Experience 15

Software Engineer 261313

I have ITA from NSW for 190 which expires March 16th.
Should i wait for 189 or go ahead with NSW ?

Thanks


----------



## Ghmustafa (Mar 4, 2018)

Where I can check the DOE? it is not mentioned in EOI


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Panda_Puck123 said:


> Dear rahulpop1,
> 
> Could you please let me know what changes are in pipeline after July 2018. I just started my PR journey and still trying to gather as much information about the process as possible.
> 
> ...




There are no confirmed changes. DHA will announce once these are approved. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## arslan1 (Nov 9, 2017)

MirandaLi said:


> Your updated DOE will only give you advantages since it sits on a higher score. You will be in front of any 60 pointers by 1 May.
> 
> You are not alone, some of my friends already left because they only have 65 points. I am still here just because my company is kind enough to support a working visa for me. My 485 visa has long gone for 6 months already.
> 190 is relatively strict because they require you to be "loyal" to the state. A solid evidence is how many years you have stayed in that state or a job offer from that state. You can say 190 is not for graduates.
> ...


So what do you think what should I do? Should I speak to my company I am not sure that they will be able to do it or no because I heard there are some changes to 457 visa etc so I am not sure that it's still possible or no ?

I am completing my 1 year work experience on 3rd july 2018 then I will get 5 more points and it will become 70 but these 5 points are not sure yet because I am not sure about ACS that they gonna approve it or no and they take ages for assesment and my visa is finishing on 26th August 2018. Seriously I am lost.


----------



## MirandaLi (Jan 7, 2018)

arslan1 said:


> So what do you think what should I do? Should I speak to my company I am not sure that they will be able to do it or no because I heard there are some changes to 457 visa etc so I am not sure that it's still possible or no ?
> 
> I am completing my 1 year work experience on 3rd july 2018 then I will get 5 more points and it will become 70 but these 5 points are not sure yet because I am not sure about ACS that they gonna approve it or no and they take ages for assesment and my visa is finishing on 26th August 2018. Seriously I am lost.


I would recommend you to talk to a professional visa agent to see your options. I have very limited knowledge in the visa system. 

Good luck!


----------



## rahulpop1 (Jul 16, 2016)

andreyx108b said:


> There are no confirmed changes. DHA will announce once these are approved.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes. There are no confirmed changes but few changes are proposed and the one with temporary resident before PR has been backed by the industry.
Also, DHA will not announce these changes until the start of next FY when it will be too late for intending migrants.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## rahulpop1 (Jul 16, 2016)

redtar1979 said:


> Fellows,
> My point breakdown is
> Age 25
> English 20
> ...


If Sydney is what you are looking forward to then you can accept 190 and give way to others without SS to get 189 invite. Otherwise you can wait for 189. What is your DOE btw?
Just don't miss out on both..

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

rahulpop1 said:


> Yes. There are no confirmed changes but few changes are proposed and the one with temporary resident before PR has been backed by the industry.
> Also, DHA will not announce these changes until the start of next FY when it will be too late for intending migrants.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk




Some things had been discussed for years, but none came into live, so i would wait till mid june when usually DHA announces things. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sandalgourav (Mar 6, 2018)

Hi Bro 
I am new here 
Want to ask a quick question
My wife has filed EOI in June with 60 points in 261313 category 
Converted to 65 points on 27th July 2017

I also have 4 yrs 10 months exp of IT industry but now I have shifted to Government sector in Nov 2015 (2.5 yrs )

Now if we want to claim 5 spouse points ? What should I do ?
1. Language test
2. i am under 50 
3. What about ACES ?( this is my concern) although I have 5 yrs (approx) experience but now I am not working in that field 
Please guide


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

sandalgourav said:


> Hi Bro
> I am new here
> Want to ask a quick question
> My wife has filed EOI in June with 60 points in 261313 category
> ...


You have to get yourself a positive assessment in one,of the Anzsco codes which is under MLTSSL
Go through the ACS FAQ and you can judge for yourself , if you will be assessed as positive or not

Cheers


----------



## yessunny (Jun 26, 2016)

Hello everyone,

I am new to the forum and process. Thus would like to know from your experience that what is the process of EOI. I have 261313 code and would like to apply with 189 (65) and 190 (70).

Can you please tell me the process, approx wait time, dos and donts, anything else that may be relevant?

appreciate any help!


----------



## rahulpop1 (Jul 16, 2016)

sandalgourav said:


> Hi Bro
> I am new here
> Want to ask a quick question
> My wife has filed EOI in June with 60 points in 261313 category
> ...


1) Score Band 6 in IELTS or 50 in PTE in each section.
2) Apply for ACS assessment. 4yrs of experience in last 10 years should be ok to get positive assessment.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

yessunny said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I am new to the forum and process. Thus would like to know from your experience that what is the process of EOI. I have 261313 code and would like to apply with 189 (65) and 190 (70).
> 
> ...


Go through this thread 

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...-australia-what-you-need-know-read-first.html

Cheers


----------



## dragonqn (Nov 15, 2017)

raj.sourabh said:


> Subscribing to another month. Most likely to be disappointed again.


How many points do you have?


----------



## seemasharma1584 (Dec 13, 2017)

rahulpop1 said:


> 1) Score Band 6 in IELTS or 50 in PTE in each section.
> 2) Apply for ACS assessment. 4yrs of experience in last 10 years should be ok to get positive assessment.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


Hey Rahul . Filed ur eoi? And waiting for today draw

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## rahulpop1 (Jul 16, 2016)

seemasharma1584 said:


> Hey Rahul . Filed ur eoi? And waiting for today draw
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


Yes. Waiting........
Chances are rare though. Would be lucky if I get it in this round. 

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## naeemwaqas (Mar 4, 2018)

meldney said:


> Your profile is so complicated dude. You are a computer engineer with business graduation in Mkt & Fin and worked for a construction company in sales & mktg hmmm. Well, you are eligible and you have much options, may be you can go for a non pro rata occupation itself. But I think a good agent can place you correctly and fetch you more points.


Yes, i am aware of this fact. thats why i am here for some guidance.


----------



## raj.sourabh (Nov 23, 2017)

Hope this month's rounds have more invites.


----------



## arslan1 (Nov 9, 2017)

raj.sourabh said:


> Hope this month's rounds have more invites.


I have heard from many people that they gonna increase the invites from Mid April and 60 pointers of non pro rata occupations will be invited till June 2018 for this financial year.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

arslan1 said:


> I have heard from many people that they gonna increase the invites from Mid April and 60 pointers of non pro rata occupations will be invited till June 2018 for this financial year.


It’s just clutching at straws

A person tends to hear only what he wants to hear from all the clutter going around

There are far more NZers applying for PR then originally estimated
About 5600 have already applied in the first 4months

Cheers


----------



## arslan1 (Nov 9, 2017)

newbienz said:


> It’s just clutching at straws
> 
> A person tends to hear only what he wants to hear from all the clutter going around
> 
> ...


I agree with you but still it looks like there will be a chance because of the non pro rata ceilings. The number of celing is really high and the number of invitation is like 10% out of 100%.


----------



## Ghmustafa (Mar 4, 2018)

Dear Experts, I am new here, can someone help me. I am Chemical engineer 233111, I have 65 points for 189 and 70 for 190, with following points break down.
Age 25
Language10
Edu 15
Exp: 15
Total 65+5
1.What are the chances of getting 189 and 190 ITA?
2. I created one EOI for state sponsorship and selected any state, do I need to create separate EOI for each state or one is enough for all states?3
3. Where I can check the DOE? In EOI, just date of sumission is there, is this the DOE?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Ghmustafa said:


> Dear Experts, I am new here, can someone help me. I am Chemical engineer 233111, I have 65 points for 189 and 70 for 190, with following points break down.
> Age 25
> Language10
> Edu 15
> ...


2. Depends on you .Result is the same, but members feel that if they apply to each state individually, they stand a better chance of invite as it shows commitment to the state

3. Until your points get changed, your date of submission will be the date of effect

Cheers


----------



## seemasharma1584 (Dec 13, 2017)

rahulpop1 said:


> Yes. Waiting........
> Chances are rare though. Would be lucky if I get it in this round.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


One more competitor in the list .. hmmm  

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## rahulpop1 (Jul 16, 2016)

seemasharma1584 said:


> One more competitor in the list .. hmmm
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


Hahaha.. I don't see it that way.. Everyone here is deserving the invite.
Because of policy changes, most of us have suffered.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## yurigeorge (Dec 11, 2017)

Is there a round today?

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## seemasharma1584 (Dec 13, 2017)

rahulpop1 said:


> Hahaha.. I don't see it that way.. Everyone here is deserving the invite.
> Because of policy changes, most of us have suffered.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


That's response was in jovial mood.. no offence meant.

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## rahulpop1 (Jul 16, 2016)

seemasharma1584 said:


> That's response was in jovial mood.. no offence meant.
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


Hahaha.. I know re.. Keep your fingers crossed..
I am ahead of you in the queue.. 
If you get it I will get it too.. 

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## rahulpop1 (Jul 16, 2016)

yurigeorge said:


> Is there a round today?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


Yes buddy!

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## yurigeorge (Dec 11, 2017)

rahulpop1 said:


> Yes buddy!
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


All the best for everyone.. hopefully they start inviting 1000 and above

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## raj.sourabh (Nov 23, 2017)

newbienz said:


> It’s just clutching at straws
> 
> A person tends to hear only what he wants to hear from all the clutter going around
> 
> ...


Very true, but it just keeps us optimistic. Who knows which way wind will blow


----------



## raj.sourabh (Nov 23, 2017)

yurigeorge said:


> All the best for everyone.. hopefully they start inviting 1000 and above
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


Amen


----------



## greenhost (May 9, 2016)

referring to the attachment, feels very much optimistic.


----------



## NelloreGun (Feb 23, 2018)

Hi Friends,

I have lodged differents EOIs on 22 Feb under 233211 (Civil Engineer) with 70 points for 189 SC and 75 points for 190 SC, NSW.

Now, I have received a pre-invite from NSW on 2 Mar, and I am thinking for going ahead with the NSW invite if I don't get an invitation today under 189 SC.

In this regard, assuming NSW approves my application and I receive an invite from DIBP under 190 SC, can I later receive an invite under 189 too??

Thanks in advance!


----------



## seemasharma1584 (Dec 13, 2017)

Did anyone got PCC and medical before invite..
Location; india

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

seemasharma1584 said:


> Did anyone got PCC and medical before invite..
> Location; india
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


Most of the members on the forum, including me

Cheers


----------



## seemasharma1584 (Dec 13, 2017)

newbienz said:


> Most of the members on the forum, including me
> 
> Cheers


Oh.. but in Bangalore they are asking for invite letter.. it's a must.for pcc

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Beldyev (Aug 23, 2015)

Prepare yourself for another 300 round. Stop waiting for a chance and do something to improve it.


----------



## mhp3121 (Oct 29, 2015)

Hi i am having 65 points for 189.
Doe is 1/12/2017
My stream is electrical engineering 233311... is that any posibility to get invited in 7th march round or nearest future ?


----------



## NelloreGun (Feb 23, 2018)

NelloreGun said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> I have lodged differents EOIs on 22 Feb under 233211 (Civil Engineer) with 70 points for 189 SC and 75 points for 190 SC, NSW.
> 
> ...


Someone plz respond ...


----------



## meldney (Sep 6, 2017)

NelloreGun said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> I have lodged differents EOIs on 22 Feb under 233211 (Civil Engineer) with 70 points for 189 SC and 75 points for 190 SC, NSW.
> 
> ...


Your DOE is on 22nd Feb, you will not get 189 invite in near future with current trend. Once you get the invitation for 190 after nomination from NSW, you'll have only 2 months window to apply for visa. I don't think, 189 for non pro rata will jump 60 days from Nov 10th to Feb 22nd. So 190 is the only option in your case, unless a miracle happen by increasing the 300 invite to 1000+.


----------



## raj.sourabh (Nov 23, 2017)

mhp3121 said:


> Hi i am having 65 points for 189.
> Doe is 1/12/2017
> My stream is electrical engineering 233311... is that any posibility to get invited in 7th march round or nearest future ?


Its highly unlikely in near future given current backlog


----------



## raj.sourabh (Nov 23, 2017)

NelloreGun said:


> Someone plz respond ...


NSW is your best bet right now.


----------



## NelloreGun (Feb 23, 2018)

meldney said:


> Your DOE is on 22nd Feb, you will not get 189 invite in near future with current trend. Once you get the invitation for 190 after nomination from NSW, you'll have only 2 months window to apply for visa. I don't think, 189 for non pro rata will jump 60 days from Nov 10th to Feb 22nd. So 190 is the only option in your case, unless a miracle happen by increasing the 300 invite to 1000+.


Thanks a lot ...


----------



## NelloreGun (Feb 23, 2018)

raj.sourabh said:


> NSW is your best bet right now.


Thank you !


----------



## Joseeyyy (Mar 15, 2017)

seemasharma1584 said:


> Oh.. but in Bangalore they are asking for invite letter.. it's a must.for pcc
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk



My wife got her PCC done last friday from Bangalore without furnishing an invite letter.


----------



## Beldyev (Aug 23, 2015)

mhp3121 said:


> Hi i am having 65 points for 189.
> Doe is 1/12/2017
> My stream is electrical engineering 233311... is that any posibility to get invited in 7th march round or nearest future ?


Not in this FY


----------



## IMG_SL (Mar 7, 2013)

mhp3121 said:


> Hi i am having 65 points for 189.
> Doe is 1/12/2017
> My stream is electrical engineering 233311... is that any posibility to get invited in 7th march round or nearest future ?


Mine too is 65 points electrical engineer with doe 4/12/2017.
We will not get invites soon unless they release 1000 or more per round.

Sent from my SM-J210F using Tapatalk


----------



## Sharmak (Oct 9, 2017)

Hi all I have a question.. I have written my PTE in India Hyderabad and got overall score 75 but that's not sufficient for my EOI score to reach 70 or 75 it's 65 now in 261313. Software Engineer role, Now I have moved to Dubai as I have got married and husband is settled here. Now am planning to attempt PTE second time believing that I get higher score. I wanted to know are there any differences in rules or exam pattern or the level of questions asked in the exam in Hyderabad India and in Dubai so that I can prepare myself for the test accordingly. Please advise. thank you.


----------



## Ptera (May 27, 2016)

Good luck to everybody for this round!


----------



## SunV (Jan 31, 2018)

Sharmak said:


> Hi all I have a question.. I have written my PTE in India Hyderabad and got overall score 75 but that's not sufficient for my EOI score to reach 70 or 75 it's 65 now in 261313. Software Engineer role, Now I have moved to Dubai as I have got married and husband is settled here. Now am planning to attempt PTE second time believing that I get higher score. I wanted to know are there any differences in rules or exam pattern or the level of questions asked in the exam in Hyderabad India and in Dubai so that I can prepare myself for the test accordingly. Please advise. thank you.


Hi,

Any english test PTE/IELTS etc have same testing structure/process across the globe. So don't worry and give a try.

Best of luck.


----------



## moizar (Feb 26, 2018)

My DOE is 24th Feb. 2018 for electrical engineering on 70 points for 189 visa. What are my chances?


----------



## Pathpk (Dec 3, 2017)

Guys with occupation 2335XX (Ind, Mech, Prod engg) please update if you get an invitation. Cheers!


----------



## wahajmeer (Jan 4, 2018)

Can everyone please create a case in immitracker if you haven't already done so. This is really helpful tool in getting some meaningful information for everyone.

———————————————————
ACS Applied 20-12-17
ACS Received 16-02-18
EOI DATE 189 16-02-18
ANZSCO CODE 261312
POINTS 75(Age30/Eng20/Edu15/Exp10)


----------



## RockyRaj (Dec 9, 2017)

Beldyev said:


> Not in this FY


Even in 190 will it not be possible to get the invite in the coming months ?


----------



## seemasharma1584 (Dec 13, 2017)

wahajmeer said:


> Can everyone please create a case in immitracker if you haven't already done so. This is really helpful tool in getting some meaningful information for everyone.
> 
> ———————————————————
> ACS Applied 20-12-17
> ...


I'm sure you will get it today... There are 12 people with 2613 code with 75 points .. ahead of me.. 
I just hope I get through this time.

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## wahajmeer (Jan 4, 2018)

seemasharma1584 said:


> I'm sure you will get it today... There are 12 people with 2613 code with 75 points .. ahead of me..
> I just hope I get through this time.
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


Thanks, I hope you get it too.

———————————————————
ACS Applied 20-12-17
ACS Received 16-02-18
EOI DATE 189 16-02-18
ANZSCO CODE 261312
POINTS 75(Age30/Eng20/Edu15/Exp10)


----------



## What3v3r (Feb 1, 2018)

seemasharma1584 said:


> I'm sure you will get it today... There are 12 people with 2613 code with 75 points .. ahead of me..
> I just hope I get through this time.
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk



Hi, how do you know the number of people ahead of you? Do you refer to the immitracker?


----------



## MegaRiya (Sep 5, 2017)

In form 80-
Part E – International travel / movements
18 Have you travelled to any country other than Australia in the last 10 years?

- looks like I don't have accurate details of few travels. Looking at passport confuses me even more. 
Is it mandatory to include every single trip of past 10 years ?


----------



## seemasharma1584 (Dec 13, 2017)

What3v3r said:


> Hi, how do you know the number of people ahead of you? Do you refer to the immitracker?


Yeah... I was looking at immitracker with 75 points with 2613   

Hope 6.30pm ist will get come good results.

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## rahulpop1 (Jul 16, 2016)

seemasharma1584 said:


> Yeah... I was looking at immitracker with 75 points with 2613
> 
> Hope 6.30pm ist will get come good results.
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


Multiply immitracker number by at least 3 to get close to actual figure. Not everyone add his/her case there.
Hope you get it in first attempt. Best luck..

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## What3v3r (Feb 1, 2018)

rahulpop1 said:


> Multiply immitracker number by at least 3 to get close to actual figure. Not everyone add his/her case there.
> Hope you get it in first attempt. Best luck..
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


My thoughts exactly, if not by 4 or 5 times... But keep us posted on your luck, maybe we are wrong


----------



## SunV (Jan 31, 2018)

rahulpop1 said:


> Multiply immitracker number by at least 3 to get close to actual figure. Not everyone add his/her case there.
> Hope you get it in first attempt. Best luck..
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


For 26111 ANZSCO it is nearly multiply by 10 from last 6 invitation rounds. So I am assuming it is nearly same for all ANZSCO codes.

Simply check the number of invites in occupation ceiling and total invited person for that round in immigration tracker you will get your rough estimate.

Best of luck.


----------



## rahulpop1 (Jul 16, 2016)

What3v3r said:


> My thoughts exactly, if not by 4 or 5 times... But keep us posted on your luck, maybe we are wrong


True. 4 or 5 times for 70 pointers and almost 10 times for 65.
Hahaha.. Only 6 ahead of me in immitracker but actual number could be very different. 
Also, other codes for pro rata occupations should also be considered while counting people ahead of you. 261311, 261312 and 261313 fall under same category 2613.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## rahulpop1 (Jul 16, 2016)

SunV said:


> For 26111 ANZSCO it is nearly multiply by 10 from last 6 invitation rounds. So I am assuming it is nearly same for all ANZSCO codes.
> 
> Simply check the number of invites in occupation ceiling and total invited person for that round in immigration tracker you will get your rough estimate.
> 
> Best of luck.


It rather depends on score more than ANZSCO. The higher the score, lesser the number of migrants. Even 65/70 pointers for 2613XX ANZSCO code has similar number of multiplication factor.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## SunV (Jan 31, 2018)

rahulpop1 said:


> It rather depends on score more than ANZSCO. The higher the score, lesser the number of migrants. Even 65/70 pointers for 2613XX ANZSCO code has similar number of multiplication factor.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk



Most of the applicants are not creating their cases in immigration tracker ( initially I was one of them) , due to which every one says immigration tracker is 10% representation of actual cases +(5-10)%.

But it's a very good tool for analysis. DIBP should publish total number of applicants with point range (Like Canada) so we can get the actual representation of cases.


----------



## seemasharma1584 (Dec 13, 2017)

rahulpop1 said:


> Multiply immitracker number by at least 3 to get close to actual figure. Not everyone add his/her case there.
> Hope you get it in first attempt. Best luck..
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


Hehhehe.. that's true.. let me be in Disney world with only 12 ahead of me .. truth is 12*5.. big number 

Hope Australian govt draw system falls in love with my husband application  and send me an invite tonight.

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## rahulpop1 (Jul 16, 2016)

SunV said:


> Most of the applicants are not creating their cases in immigration tracker ( initially I was one of them) , due to which every one says immigration tracker is 10% representation of actual cases +(5-10)%.
> 
> But it's a very good tool for analysis. DIBP should publish total number of applicants with point range (Like Canada) so we can get the actual representation of cases.


True. Aus process is not ao transperent. Anyway we will have to live with it. May someone of us oneday join DIBP and correct this ****. 

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## rahulpop1 (Jul 16, 2016)

seemasharma1584 said:


> Hehhehe.. that's true.. let me be in Disney world with only 12 ahead of me .. truth is 12*5.. big number
> 
> Hope Australian govt draw system falls in love with my husband application  and send me an invite tonight.
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


Hahaha.. All the best..

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## seemasharma1584 (Dec 13, 2017)

rahulpop1 said:


> Hahaha.. All the best..
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


If the govt decide to cutoff at 65.. and last doe as 28th feb then all the people ahead of us will get invite right?


Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## rahulpop1 (Jul 16, 2016)

seemasharma1584 said:


> If the govt decide to cutoff at 65.. and last doe as 28th feb then all the people ahead of us will get invite right?
> 
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


Yes but it won't happen as it will flood the system with applicants. Ceiling will reach. Very hypothetical situation..

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Lets see how it goes today.


----------



## seemasharma1584 (Dec 13, 2017)

andreyx108b said:


> Lets see how it goes today.


So is it sharp at 6.30pm ist or after 6.30 anytime.. I mean till what time they usually send invite...

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## rahulpop1 (Jul 16, 2016)

Best luck everyone out there waiting for the magical mail..
Do check the spam box as well at 18:35..
Result reflect almost immediately on skillselect portal..

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## rahulpop1 (Jul 16, 2016)

seemasharma1584 said:


> So is it sharp at 6.30pm ist or after 6.30 anytime.. I mean till what time they usually send invite...
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


Batch will start at 00:00 sharp at Canberra time..

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## raj.sourabh (Nov 23, 2017)

Good luck all!!


----------



## srinathvr (Feb 9, 2018)

Hope some solace at-least in this round ...


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

seemasharma1584 said:


> So is it sharp at 6.30pm ist or after 6.30 anytime.. I mean till what time they usually send invite...
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


00.00 Sydney time. Usually status changes immediately, emails sometimes take a bit longer to come through.


----------



## SunV (Jan 31, 2018)

Check the March 2017 round numbers, everyone will get the ray of hope.


----------



## seemasharma1584 (Dec 13, 2017)

andreyx108b said:


> 00.00 Sydney time. Usually status changes immediately, emails sometimes take a bit longer to come through.


I desperately need this invite today.. else my husband has to go for L1A visa for America.. we need a reason to let the company know about PR status ;(

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

SunV said:


> Check the March 2017 round numbers, everyone will get the ray of hope.


Apart from months name there are no other connections.


----------



## SunV (Jan 31, 2018)

seemasharma1584 said:


> I desperately need this invite today.. else my husband has to go for L1A visa for America.. we need a reason to let the company know about PR status ;(
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk



You will get it, Hope for the best.

Best of luck.


----------



## raj.sourabh (Nov 23, 2017)

SunV said:


> Check the March 2017 round numbers, everyone will get the ray of hope.


We have been comparing that every month


----------



## SunV (Jan 31, 2018)

andreyx108b said:


> Apart from months name there are no other connections.


Correct . hahaha


----------



## Sharmak (Oct 9, 2017)

If we reattempt PTE do we need to get our ACS review again or just updating the new PTE scores in EOI Wil do ??


----------



## wahajmeer (Jan 4, 2018)

Sharmak said:


> If we reattempt PTE do we need to get our ACS review again or just updating the new PTE scores in EOI Wil do ??


Just update the PTE score in EOI. ACS is not related to PTE.

———————————————————
ACS Applied 20-12-17
ACS Received 16-02-18
EOI DATE 189 16-02-18
ANZSCO CODE 261312
POINTS 75(Age30/Eng20/Edu15/Exp10)


----------



## raj.sourabh (Nov 23, 2017)

Sharmak said:


> If we reattempt PTE do we need to get our ACS review again or just updating the new PTE scores in EOI Wil do ??


Just update the PTE score again.


----------



## Y-ME369 (Aug 18, 2017)

5 minutes to go?


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

5 mins to go, good luck boys and girls.


----------



## raj.sourabh (Nov 23, 2017)

Website is responding slowly. Anyone else facing issues or is it only me?


----------



## Sharmak (Oct 9, 2017)

Which website skillselect is it ??


----------



## rahulpop1 (Jul 16, 2016)

seemasharma1584 said:


> I desperately need this invite today.. else my husband has to go for L1A visa for America.. we need a reason to let the company know about PR status ;(
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


All 5 fingers in butter huhhhh..

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## SunV (Jan 31, 2018)

I got the Invite.


Have I read this somewhere


----------



## Ramramram222 (Jul 26, 2017)

SunV said:


> I got the Invite.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Cool bruh!! Cool


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rahulpop1 (Jul 16, 2016)

SunV said:


> I got the Invite.
> 
> 
> Have I read this somewhere


Lol.. For a sec I thought u got it before time.. 

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

SunV said:


> I got the Invite.
> 
> 
> Have I read this somewhere


now.... its time.


----------



## ghoshsudeep79 (Jun 17, 2017)

Here we go


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SunV (Jan 31, 2018)

rahulpop1 said:


> Lol.. For a sec I thought u got it before time..
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk



I am not in the race.


----------



## kirk1031 (Oct 8, 2015)

good luck everybody！


----------



## seemasharma1584 (Dec 13, 2017)

SunV said:


> I am not in the race.


Should I check the correspondence tab????

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## rahulpop1 (Jul 16, 2016)

Anyone?

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

seemasharma1584 said:


> Should I check the correspondence tab????
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


The main page itself will show invited or something similar

Cheers


----------



## SunV (Jan 31, 2018)

seemasharma1584 said:


> Should I check the correspondence tab????
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


Yes.

you can check either

1) correspondence page
2) main page with apply visa button
3) status on right hand corner as Invited


----------



## rahulpop1 (Jul 16, 2016)

seemasharma1584 said:


> Should I check the correspondence tab????
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


Yes. Check status instead which will change to Invited from Submitted.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Y-ME369 (Aug 18, 2017)

Nothing this time. Maybe in May...


----------



## ghoshsudeep79 (Jun 17, 2017)

Any update from anyone? It is 6 mins past


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## seemasharma1584 (Dec 13, 2017)

rahulpop1 said:


> Yes. Check status instead which will change to Invited from Submitted.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


    . 

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

seems again bad.


----------



## jags24 (Sep 13, 2017)

*subscribing to this thread*

subscribing to this thread


----------



## SunV (Jan 31, 2018)

Too early to say but either no round like 17-Jan-18 (delayed by 1 day) or 300 only.

Wait and watch.


----------



## VIyer (Nov 2, 2016)

Nothing!! Non-pro rata 70 points EOI 24-JAN-2018


----------



## Sharmak (Oct 9, 2017)

What was the cutoff for today 75 again ??


----------



## wahajmeer (Jan 4, 2018)

Nothing so far, are all invites sent in one go at the same time?

———————————————————
ACS Applied 20-12-17
ACS Received 16-02-18
EOI DATE 189 16-02-18
ANZSCO CODE 261312
POINTS 75(Age30/Eng20/Edu15/Exp10)


----------



## ghoshsudeep79 (Jun 17, 2017)

Sharmak said:


> What was the cutoff for today 75 again ??




Don’t know uet


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rahulpop1 (Jul 16, 2016)

wahajmeer said:


> Nothing so far, are all invites sent in one go at the same time?
> 
> ———————————————————
> ACS Applied 20-12-17
> ...


Yes!

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## seemasharma1584 (Dec 13, 2017)

wahajmeer said:


> Nothing so far, are all invites sent in one go at the same time?
> 
> ———————————————————
> ACS Applied 20-12-17
> ...


Are you from united Kingdom???

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

wahajmeer said:


> Nothing so far, are all invites sent in one go at the same time?
> 
> ———————————————————
> ACS Applied 20-12-17
> ...


All are sent within a span of few minutes 

Cheers


----------



## deepak.pothiyil (Dec 26, 2017)

Received the invite 
Non pro rata - 75 points


----------



## rosh.shan (Aug 23, 2017)

Received invite just now for 75 points for 261313


----------



## wahajmeer (Jan 4, 2018)

seemasharma1584 said:


> Are you from united Kingdom???
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


Yes.

———————————————————
ACS Applied 20-12-17
ACS Received 16-02-18
EOI DATE 189 16-02-18
ANZSCO CODE 261312
POINTS 75(Age30/Eng20/Edu15/Exp10)


----------



## raj.sourabh (Nov 23, 2017)

wahajmeer said:


> Nothing so far, are all invites sent in one go at the same time?
> 
> ———————————————————
> ACS Applied 20-12-17
> ...


Yeah, they all are system generated is what I believe.


----------



## wahajmeer (Jan 4, 2018)

Received the Invite just now!!!

———————————————————
ACS Applied 20-12-17
ACS Received 16-02-18
EOI DATE 189 16-02-18
ANZSCO CODE 261312
POINTS 75(Age30/Eng20/Edu15/Exp10)


----------



## ghoshsudeep79 (Jun 17, 2017)

deepak.pothiyil said:


> Received the invite
> 
> Non pro rata - 75 points




ANZ Code?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jack23 (Oct 25, 2016)

deepak.pothiyil said:


> Received the invite
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congrats mate...
When did u launch ur EOI??


----------



## rahulpop1 (Jul 16, 2016)

Invited.. DOE 21st Feb 261313..
Yuppiieeeeee..

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## seemasharma1584 (Dec 13, 2017)

rosh.shan said:


> Received invite just now for 75 points for 261313


When did u apply?

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## iampuneet (Aug 29, 2017)

congrats guys!


----------



## deepak.pothiyil (Dec 26, 2017)

ghoshsudeep79 said:


> ANZ Code?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


262112 - ICT Security Specialist


----------



## carthicb (May 22, 2017)

Got the invite just now.

ANZCode - 261313 
EOI Submitted - Feb 17th 2018
Total Points - 75


----------



## seemasharma1584 (Dec 13, 2017)

deepak.pothiyil said:


> Received the invite
> Non pro rata - 75 points


When did u apply?

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## raj.sourabh (Nov 23, 2017)

rahulpop1 said:


> Invited.. DOE 21st Feb 261313..
> Yuppiieeeeee..
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


Congrats!!


----------



## kirk1031 (Oct 8, 2015)

external auditor jan 22，80 points invited


----------



## seemasharma1584 (Dec 13, 2017)

rahulpop1 said:


> Invited.. DOE 21st Feb 261313..
> Yuppiieeeeee..
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


Congrats rahul .. can we apply for doe before ACS results

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sharmak (Oct 9, 2017)

What is pro rata n non pro rata here


----------



## rahulpop1 (Jul 16, 2016)

seemasharma1584 said:


> Congrats rahul .. can we apply for doe before ACS results
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


Thanks Seema. No not before ACS..

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## rosh.shan (Aug 23, 2017)

DOE was 17th feb


seemasharma1584 said:


> rosh.shan said:
> 
> 
> > Received invite just now for 75 points for 261313
> ...


----------



## kirk1031 (Oct 8, 2015)

2613，80 points feb26 2018 invited！


----------



## iampuneet (Aug 29, 2017)

appears to be another 300 invites round


----------



## akash11132 (Feb 13, 2017)

Anzsco code : 233513( plant or production engg)
Points: 70 
Doe date: 9 november 2017
Status: Invited


----------



## rahulpop1 (Jul 16, 2016)

raj.sourabh said:


> Congrats!!


Thanks Raj..

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## expat_user_25 (Jan 9, 2018)

Congratulations to everyone who got the invite. please update your cases in immitracker.
Looks like the cutoff date for 2613 job code is 21st Feb with another 300 invitation round.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## kirk1031 (Oct 8, 2015)

2613 developer programmer feb 19 2018，75 points invited！


----------



## seemasharma1584 (Dec 13, 2017)

expat_user_25 said:


> Congratulations to everyone who got the invite. please update your cases in immitracker.
> Looks like the cutoff date for 2613 job code is 21st Feb with another 300 invitation round.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I guess 28th Feb.. someone updated immitracker .

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## IMG_SL (Mar 7, 2013)

But there are many ppl from the forum invited in this round.
May be a 300+ round

Sent from my SM-J210F using Tapatalk


----------



## seemasharma1584 (Dec 13, 2017)

Congrats all.. probably Australian govt didn't like our faces.. hehehhe
Better luck for myself and others for 21st March .. 

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Few reported in whatsapp too


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pathpk (Dec 3, 2017)

akash11132 said:


> Anzsco code : 233513( plant or production engg)
> Points: 70
> Doe date: 9 november 2017
> Status: Invited


Congrats buddy!!!


----------



## sandy.bgl (Jul 28, 2017)

Did any one receive invite for 261313 70 points. My EOI date is 15th Dec for 189 with 70 points.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Congrats to all invited. 

75 and 80 pointers only it seems. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rahulpop1 (Jul 16, 2016)

Congratulations everyone who got their hard earned invite. Best luck to everyone else. You will get it too in next round.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## amitmishra04 (Jan 16, 2018)

*anyone got invite for 261111*

Anyone got an invite for 261111 ?


----------



## Sd1982 (May 4, 2017)

seemasharma1584 said:


> Congrats all.. probably Australian govt didn't like our faces.. hehehhe
> Better luck for myself and others for 21st March ..
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


You'll get it next round.


----------



## khurrammhd (Mar 1, 2017)

andreyx108b said:


> Few reported in whatsapp too
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


+923009888545 please add me in the WhatsApp group.


----------



## rahulpop1 (Jul 16, 2016)

seemasharma1584 said:


> Congrats all.. probably Australian govt didn't like our faces.. hehehhe
> Better luck for myself and others for 21st March ..
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


You will get it in next round. 

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

It may go till July. However, then the score threshold maybe set at 70. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## akash11132 (Feb 13, 2017)

Pathpk said:


> Congrats buddy!!!


Thanks bro. Hope you will get it in the next round.


----------



## seemasharma1584 (Dec 13, 2017)

rahulpop1 said:


> You will get it in next round.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


Atleast 28feb sudnt have been the cutoff..march 1st is my doe.

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Y-ME369 (Aug 18, 2017)

Congrats! The wait continues for the rest of us...


----------



## Jack23 (Oct 25, 2016)

Congrats guys... All the best... 

I didn't get in this round... Will go ahead with my 190 invite than waiting till next round

261312 developer programmer
Age - 30
Edu - 15
Pte - 20
Exp - 10
189 -75 and 190 - 80
Eoi - 27-feb-2018 
190 invited on 02-Mar-2018


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Jack23 said:


> Congrats guys... All the best...
> 
> I didn't get in this round... Will go ahead with my 190 invite than waiting till next round
> 
> ...




Best option 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hopeisalive (Oct 17, 2016)

Any accountants information?


----------



## expat_user_25 (Jan 9, 2018)

seemasharma1584 said:


> I guess 28th Feb.. someone updated immitracker .
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk




I highly doubt that.. Can’t be for 2613 Software engineer category. My EOI date is 23rd Feb with 75.


----------



## Jack23 (Oct 25, 2016)

expat_user_25 said:


> seemasharma1584 said:
> 
> 
> > I guess 28th Feb.. someone updated immitracker .
> ...


It was for 80 points


----------



## expat_user_25 (Jan 9, 2018)

Jack23 said:


> It was for 80 points



Yeah, that make perfect sense.


----------



## Joseeyyy (Mar 15, 2017)

expat_user_25 said:


> I highly doubt that.. Can’t be for 2613 Software engineer category. My EOI date is 23rd Feb with 75.


2613 for 28th Feb is with 80 points


----------



## Sharmak (Oct 9, 2017)

Huge trouble for 65 pointers ....


----------



## kirk1031 (Oct 8, 2015)

external auditor 80 points jan 23 2018 invited

looks another 300 round，another round without accountant


----------



## kirk1031 (Oct 8, 2015)

external auditor 80 points jan 23 2018 invited

looks another 300 round，another round without accountant


----------



## Thinkerking (Mar 15, 2017)

I am also waiting for my invite.. applied on jun 2017 for 26313 with 65 points


----------



## sandy.bgl (Jul 28, 2017)

Did any one receive invite for 261313 70 points. My EOI date is 15th Dec for 189 with 70 points.


----------



## nikhiltvm (Mar 8, 2017)

Invited! 75 points

Engineering Technologist (233914)


----------



## wasimfiros (Dec 20, 2017)

I am also same boat... look like no hope till July 2018.. for 70


----------



## What3v3r (Feb 1, 2018)

wasimfiros said:


> I am also same boat... look like no hope till July 2018.. for 70


Why should it be any different in July 2018? Do you have any specific reference or it's just another speculation?


----------



## MegaRiya (Sep 5, 2017)

Invited  
189 - 75 points 
Software engineer


----------



## gopalnayak (May 31, 2017)

MegaRiya said:


> Invited
> 189 - 75 points
> Software engineer




DOE ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chp85 (Feb 26, 2018)

What's ur doe?


----------



## MegaRiya (Sep 5, 2017)

DOE 19-Feb-2018


----------



## raj.sourabh (Nov 23, 2017)

MegaRiya said:


> DOE 19-Feb-2018


Congrats and good luck


----------



## foxes (Aug 20, 2017)

Thinkerking said:


> I am also waiting for my invite.. applied on jun 2017 for 26313 with 65 points


It's possibly gonna be a never ending wait mate. Do you think you can increase your total points somehow?


----------



## MegaRiya (Sep 5, 2017)

raj.sourabh said:


> MegaRiya said:
> 
> 
> > DOE 19-Feb-2018
> ...


Thank you


----------



## Ausie (Mar 2, 2018)

Congratulations!!




MegaRiya said:


> raj.sourabh said:
> 
> 
> > MegaRiya said:
> ...


----------



## Deepakpots (Jan 29, 2018)

Hey guys,

My 190 EOI DOE is 31/01/2018 with 70+5 Points but havent heard anything yet. Is that normal?

Cheers

Dee


----------



## hydaspirant (Dec 5, 2017)

Hi All,

I am at 70 points(65+5 spouse points) for 189 with DOE 3/5/2018 (changed recently). I am in India and have no education or work experience from Australia. Is there any other way to increase my points besides PTE with 79+??


----------



## redtar1979 (Dec 12, 2017)

Congrats


----------



## wahajmeer (Jan 4, 2018)

Congratulations to everyone who got their invite today!

———————————————————
ACS Applied 20-12-17
ACS Received 16-02-18
EOI DATE 189 16-02-18
ANZSCO CODE 261312
POINTS 75(Age30/Eng20/Edu15/Exp10)


----------



## MegaRiya (Sep 5, 2017)

wahajmeer said:


> Congratulations to everyone who got their invite today!
> 
> ———————————————————
> ACS Applied 20-12-17
> ...


Not invited for 75?! Strange !!


----------



## expat_user_25 (Jan 9, 2018)

MegaRiya said:


> Not invited for 75?! Strange !!



He got the invite. Just the signature is not updated


----------



## tashilay (Jan 4, 2018)

following


----------



## mjke1337 (Aug 26, 2017)

Congrats everyone with invites, i guess it is a waste of time now for 60 and 65 pointers as there is no clarity from DHA/DIBP. Guys, alternatively try for Canada/EU/US if you have money and resource.


----------



## niraj162 (Jan 5, 2016)

mjke1337 said:


> Congrats everyone with invites, i guess it is a waste of time now for 60 and 65 pointers as there is no clarity from DHA/DIBP. Guys, alternatively try for Canada/EU/US if you have money and resource.


Absolutely! I agree. 60 pointers were kicked out lend of 2015 and now 2017 gave a shocker to 65. It's better to increase the points to get AUS PR.

Very frustrating.


----------



## mjke1337 (Aug 26, 2017)

niraj162 said:


> Absolutely! I agree. 60 pointers were kicked out lend of 2015 and now 2017 gave a shocker to 65. It's better to increase the points to get AUS PR.
> 
> Very frustrating.


Yup bro, 65 pointers still stood a chance when invites were 1000+ per round. With NZ steam included, this seems a far cry now.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

What3v3r said:


> Why should it be any different in July 2018? Do you have any specific reference or it's just another speculation?




We can only speculate. I see no changes to tue score in July, but i might be wrong 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mjke1337 (Aug 26, 2017)

andreyx108b said:


> We can only speculate. I see no changes to tue score in July, but i might be wrong
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


yup bro, with 50% quota still left for 261313(my ANZSCO) and with most of the pro rata occupations, I think there is a major overhaul coming in. There must be some market indicator or due to the NZ stream that the invites have been artificially slowed down by the DHA. 

Even if DHA issues fresh occupation ceiling, we don't know whether they will fill up the places. Just my 2 bits


----------



## wahajmeer (Jan 4, 2018)

MegaRiya said:


> Not invited for 75?! Strange !!


I got invited today!

———————————————————
ACS Applied 20-12-17
ACS Received 16-02-18
EOI DATE 189 16-02-18
INVITED ON 07-03-18
ANZSCO CODE 261312
POINTS 75(Age30/Eng20/Edu15/Exp10)


----------



## Rayner17 (Nov 3, 2017)

*Invite!*

I got my invite today! 
I started with 60 points and put my invite in August 2017. I dropped to 55 going into October, done a PTE and got to 65.
On the 28th Feb I done another PTE and recieved the reults the next day, i done well and this took my points to 75. 
Less than one week later here i am with an invite.
My category is 3232.

Good luck to the rest of you


----------



## Deepu.smg11 (Sep 5, 2017)

I am waiting since March 2017 for 189 with 65 points. I think I should quit now... There is no point in waiting every day for it. I should concentrate on other work...


----------



## Pathpk (Dec 3, 2017)

That was the last round before my 485 expires next week. I'll be in Mumbai when the next round happens.

Good luck to everyone waiting for an invitation!


----------



## MegaRiya (Sep 5, 2017)

wahajmeer said:


> MegaRiya said:
> 
> 
> > Not invited for 75?! Strange !!
> ...


Ok ok  congratz


----------



## arslan1 (Nov 9, 2017)

Pathpk said:


> That was the last round before my 485 expires next week. I'll be in Mumbai when the next round happens.
> 
> Good luck to everyone waiting for an invitation!


Hi 

Are you not planning to stay here I mean lodging another visa student etc ? Looks like my condition will be same like you because I have 60 points for non pro rata and it will becom 65 points in May and my 485 visa is finishing in August 2018


----------



## Pathpk (Dec 3, 2017)

arslan1 said:


> Hi
> 
> Are you not planning to stay here I mean lodging another visa student etc ? Looks like my condition will be same like you because I have 60 points for non pro rata and it will becom 65 points in May and my 485 visa is finishing in August 2018


Nah, I don't have the money and temperament to be on student visa anymore. Since 2010 I've been on student visa. First my bachelors degree was taken off SOL so I had to enroll in masters. Now by the time I thought everything was sorted DHA reduced the invites to 300. It seems like bad luck follows me everywhere.

In hindsight I should have done PY. I recommend you keep preparing for NAATI and PTE.


----------



## arslan1 (Nov 9, 2017)

Pathpk said:


> Nah, I don't have the money and temperament to be on student visa anymore. Since 2010 I've been on student visa. First my bachelors degree was taken off SOL so I had to enroll in masters. Now by the time I thought everything was sorted DHA reduced the invites to 300. It seems like bad luck follows me everywhere.
> 
> In hindsight I should have done PY. I recommend you keep preparing for NAATI and PTE.


ohhhh sorry to hear that. I am not getting 79 in PTE. I have stopped doing it. I gave NAATI and failed by 2 marks. Now they are not enrolling students till june or july I think. I don't want to go on student visa also because I am student here since 2012. Did my year 12 back home and did my bachelors of IT here. I was thinking I will get the invite because my occupation is non pro rata whcih is ICT Sec Specialist but the number of invitations are really less. Student visa will cost me fortune because Master is not cheap and now you need to show bank statements etc It's a big mess. Tbh sometimes I think to go back home and wait but then I am scared.


----------



## rahulpop1 (Jul 16, 2016)

Deepakpots said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> My 190 EOI DOE is 31/01/2018 with 70+5 Points but havent heard anything yet. Is that normal?
> 
> ...


It was an invitation round for 189. Cut off for 189 is still 75.
You are talking about subclass 190 for which you will have to wait until State which you applied for invites you. 

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Pathpk (Dec 3, 2017)

arslan1 said:


> ohhhh sorry to hear that. I am not getting 79 in PTE. I have stopped doing it. I gave NAATI and failed by 2 marks. Now they are not enrolling students till june or july I think. I don't want to go on student visa also because I am student here since 2012. Did my year 12 back home and did my bachelors of IT here. I was thinking I will get the invite because my occupation is non pro rata whcih is ICT Sec Specialist but the number of invitations are really less. Student visa will cost me fortune because Master is not cheap and now you need to show bank statements etc It's a big mess. Tbh sometimes I think to go back home and wait but then I am scared.


What state did you study in? Your best bet I reckon is 489.

I have already applied for 190 NSW. That's the only state I'm eligible for.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

arslan1 said:


> Hi
> 
> 
> 
> Are you not planning to stay here I mean lodging another visa student etc ? Looks like my condition will be same like you because I have 60 points for non pro rata and it will becom 65 points in May and my 485 visa is finishing in August 2018




At this stage everyone below 70 need to upgrade to that score. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## arslan1 (Nov 9, 2017)

Pathpk said:


> What state did you study in? Your best bet I reckon is 489.
> 
> I have already applied for 190 NSW. That's the only state I'm eligible for.


I have studied in Melbourne Vic. I have applied for 190 too for NSW. My points will become 65+5= 70 for 190 NSW in May and 65 for 189 in May.

I am not sure whats the go with 489 visa. I have tried to do some research but could not find anything.


----------



## arslan1 (Nov 9, 2017)

andreyx108b said:


> At this stage everyone below 70 need to upgrade to that score.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hi Andrey 

My points will become 65+5 =70 for 190 NSW in first week of May. My occupation is ICT Sec Specialist. What do u think any luck for me ?


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

arslan1 said:


> Hi Andrey
> 
> 
> 
> My points will become 65+5 =70 for 190 NSW in first week of May. My occupation is ICT Sec Specialist. What do u think any luck for me ?




I wouldnt know, the way its heading now, no one can guess anything. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Matt1203 (Mar 7, 2018)

Hi Everyone 
I am new to this forum. 
Following are my details
233411- Electronics Engineer
DOE- 4th Jan 2018
189-70 points( Age 30, Edu 20, Pte 20)


----------



## Pathpk (Dec 3, 2017)

Pathpk said:


> What state did you study in? Your best bet I reckon is 489.
> 
> I have already applied for 190 NSW. That's the only state I'm eligible for.


It's sort of like 190 but one has to stay in the regional area of the state for 2 years and work full time during the period (anywhere - retail, etc.). But don't take my word for it as I've very limited knowledge about this pathway.

It's that few of my classmates went to NT through this visa.


----------



## foxes (Aug 20, 2017)

Deepu.smg11 said:


> I am waiting since March 2017 for 189 with 65 points. I think I should quit now... There is no point in waiting every day for it. I should concentrate on other work...



What is your points breakdown?



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 10cu5T (Jul 14, 2016)

quick question though.. are you suppose to have oz education to get the regional visa? or can I apply as well .?

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## kerberos (Jan 11, 2018)

70 pointers should have moved for 2335 Mechanical Engineers but I didn't see anyone updating on Immitracker...


----------



## Pathpk (Dec 3, 2017)

kerberos said:


> 70 pointers should have moved for 2335 Mechanical Engineers but I didn't see anyone updating on Immitracker...


They did. Up until 9th Nov I presume. What's your DOE?


----------



## Joseeyyy (Mar 15, 2017)

Got the invite

Mechanical Engineer
75 points
EOI: 26 Feb 18


----------



## Elinaaaa (Mar 7, 2018)

*Other Engineering Professionals*

Hoping there's someone here who is a bit of an expert in this: 


Hope you are well and can help me with just.. I guess your professional opinion. 

Here's my EOI details: 

ANZSCO code; 233916
EOI: 1/11/2017
Points: 70 

Even though I am only a few hours away from the 70 points queue (it's 30th of Nov), it seems like lately only 75 and 80 pointers are getting the invitations in my group (Other Engineering Professionals)

It would seem that if I waited until the new FY, there are higher changes of getting an invite? 

The issue with this is that Naval Architect has been in the "at risk" list for the last couple of years and I am afraid it just wont be in the list anymore come 1st of July. 

What is your opinion? Is there a chance I will get an invitation at the current 300 invitations per round scenario with my 70 points BEFORE 1st of July? Is it likely the occupation will be removed? 

Thanks


----------



## KasunTharaka (Jun 10, 2016)

Hi Anderey and other seniors,
My friend got a doubt. 
He is having a IT degree and effective 6 years as SE aftr the degree.(ACS done). Now he moved to Aus to do a MBA and planning to apply PR there. Aftr complete the MBA, If he re assess his masters as his highest qualification then will he lose that 6 years of period ( MBA is regarding Cloud computing). And if he will not assess the MBA he won’t get the points for Australia education ryt?
Plz help. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gunner147 (Jul 24, 2017)

Deepakpots said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> My 190 EOI DOE is 31/01/2018 with 70+5 Points but havent heard anything yet. Is that normal?
> 
> ...


Hi Dee,

I think NSW is offering invitations to only a few occupations and they prefer to invite candidates with Superior English. I got my invitation for 190 from NSW on 2/3/2018 with 70+5 pts. My occupation is Civil Engineer & I had 20 points for PTE.


----------



## tashilay (Jan 4, 2018)

KasunTharaka said:


> Hi Anderey and other seniors,
> My friend got a doubt.
> He is having a IT degree and effective 6 years as SE aftr the degree.(ACS done). Now he moved to Aus to do a MBA and planning to apply PR there. Aftr complete the MBA, If he re assess his masters as his highest qualification then will he lose that 6 years of period ( MBA is regarding Cloud computing). And if he will not assess the MBA he won’t get the points for Australia education ryt?
> Plz help.
> ...


I think he can use same assessment and cos of MBA he still gets the point for study requirement. They are independent I guess....others may correct me if i am wrong.


----------



## KasunTharaka (Jun 10, 2016)

tashilay said:


> I think he can use same assessment and cos of MBA he still gets the point for study requirement. They are independent I guess....others may correct me if i am wrong.


Ahh..Thanks man..
But in any case, if his current assessment expired at that time, what steps should he take.?
include the MBA as highest qualification.?
That won't be a prob for his 6 years right?
Thanks again.


----------



## kerberos (Jan 11, 2018)

Pathpk said:


> They did. Up until 9th Nov I presume. What's your DOE?


Ah when I checked they hadn't updated their cases yet...

22/12/2017. Initially it was 65 with DOE 9/11/2017 then added partner points + 5 after positive assessment from ACS.

I think they will get to me just before the financial year ends in June at this rate... fingers crossed.


----------



## srinathvr (Feb 9, 2018)

Matt1203 said:


> Hi Everyone
> I am new to this forum.
> Following are my details
> 233411- Electronics Engineer
> ...


Bizarre, No 2334 guys invited. I guess this time 0 invites, as it was 2 months before.


----------



## tashilay (Jan 4, 2018)

KasunTharaka said:


> Ahh..Thanks man..
> But in any case, if his current assessment expired at that time, what steps should he take.?
> include the MBA as highest qualification.?
> That won't be a prob for his 6 years right?
> Thanks again.


To be able to use 6 years experience, he has to use prev qualification only for reassessment. But can still use MBA for 5 points. In order to use MBA, his ANZCO code might change, ACS web has all requirement regarding & of course content and job description


----------



## Deepakpots (Jan 29, 2018)

Gunner147 said:


> Hi Dee,
> 
> I think NSW is offering invitations to only a few occupations and they prefer to invite candidates with Superior English. I got my invitation for 190 from NSW on 2/3/2018 with 70+5 pts. My occupation is Civil Engineer & I had 20 points for PTE.



Yeah i guess so, as i havent got my invitation for 190 yet. My DOE was 31/1/2018 and IELTS 7
Thanks again though.

CHeers

Dee


----------



## KasunTharaka (Jun 10, 2016)

tashilay said:


> To be able to use 6 years experience, he has to use prev qualification only for reassessment. But can still use MBA for 5 points. In order to use MBA, his ANZCO code might change, ACS web has all requirement regarding & of course content and job description


Thanks mate..This would be really helpful for my friend.
thanks again


----------



## Ejaz26 (Jun 20, 2016)

Hi, I'm also in the same situation as yours. Did you get any information regarding today's invitation round? (70 points, Electronics Engineer)


Matt1203 said:


> Hi Everyone
> I am new to this forum.
> Following are my details
> 233411- Electronics Engineer
> ...


----------



## kerberos (Jan 11, 2018)

Ejaz26 said:


> Hi, I'm also in the same situation as yours. Did you get any information regarding today's invitation round? (70 points, Electronics Engineer)


Based on this, yes there were some:

Unofficial results from 7th March Skill Select round - Iscah


----------



## Pathpk (Dec 3, 2017)

kerberos said:


> Ah when I checked they hadn't updated their cases yet...
> 
> 22/12/2017. Initially it was 65 with DOE 9/11/2017 then added partner points + 5 after positive assessment from ACS.
> 
> I think they will get to me just before the financial year ends in June at this rate... fingers crossed.


Currently 70 pointers are moving 4-5 days for every round. But that's only if they keep the same no. of invitation. Any reduction in the no. will take 70 pointers out of the race.


----------



## nickshan82 (Mar 7, 2018)

*Why its always 300 invitees*

I applied 21st Nov under the profession engineer technologist with 70 marks and still didn't get any response. Even today 7th of march also 300 only. Why its always 300 since December. Im bit scared of this situation.


----------



## kerberos (Jan 11, 2018)

Pathpk said:


> Currently 70 pointers are moving 4-5 days for every round. But that's only if they keep the same no. of invitation. Any reduction in the no. will take 70 pointers out of the race.


Understood, hence the fingers crossed. Looks like they will clear all 70 pointers for 2017 by end June if 300 invitations are maintained.


----------



## nickshan82 (Mar 7, 2018)

So why they are cutting the numbers? normally these things wouldn't happen in last years. I'm nervous about this and will they clear it at least on June for sure? Please help me.


----------



## chp85 (Feb 26, 2018)

Received invitation for 261313 DOE 23rd Feb 2018 with 75 points


----------



## seemasharma1584 (Dec 13, 2017)

Will I be able to get invite in march 21 invitation with 75 pts for 261313 or should I go for state sponsorship?
Doe; 1st March 2018( thanks to delay in ACS results)

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## dillipreddy (Feb 9, 2017)

seemasharma1584 said:


> Will I be able to get invite in march 21 invitation with 75 pts for 261313 or should I go for state sponsorship?
> Doe; 1st March 2018( thanks to delay in ACS results)
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


Yes or in April first round is a Definite


----------



## kerberos (Jan 11, 2018)

nickshan82 said:


> So why they are cutting the numbers? normally these things wouldn't happen in last years. I'm nervous about this and will they clear it at least on June for sure? Please help me.


I'm just speculating for 2335 ANZSCO code. Only a few categories now are moving for 70 points. Besides that, who knows? None of us can say... we can only speculate.


----------



## tashilay (Jan 4, 2018)

dillipreddy said:


> Yes or in April first round is a Definite


What if invitation stopped for pro rata and start with non-pro. I am also thinking of reapplying for 189, since I made mistake in existing EOI


----------



## foxes (Aug 20, 2017)

seemasharma1584 said:


> Will I be able to get invite in march 21 invitation with 75 pts for 261313 or should I go for state sponsorship?
> Doe; 1st March 2018( thanks to delay in ACS results)
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk




You have a very good chance. Good luck!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## meldney (Sep 6, 2017)

Elinaaaa said:


> Hoping there's someone here who is a bit of an expert in this:
> 
> 
> Hope you are well and can help me with just.. I guess your professional opinion.
> ...



Just my speculation; its very less likely your occupation will be removed, usually they give a heads up before removing any occupation. But the occupation ceiling will definitively be slashed down by 50%. So I reckon invitation after July 'll be only for 80+ with waiting. 75,70,65 & 60 will never have a chance in 189 but 75 could get through by 190 with superior English,this trend may continue for 2 more years.


----------



## wahajmeer (Jan 4, 2018)

seemasharma1584 said:


> Will I be able to get invite in march 21 invitation with 75 pts for 261313 or should I go for state sponsorship?
> Doe; 1st March 2018( thanks to delay in ACS results)
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


You should hopefully get it. All the best!

———————————————————
ACS Applied 20-12-17
ACS Received 16-02-18
EOI DATE 189 16-02-18
INVITED ON 07-03-18
ANZSCO CODE 261312
POINTS 75(Age30/Eng20/Edu15/Exp10)


----------



## Elinaaaa (Mar 7, 2018)

meldney said:


> Just my speculation; its very less likely your occupation will be removed, usually they give a heads up before removing any occupation. But the occupation ceiling will definitively be slashed down by 50%. So I reckon invitation after July 'll be only for 80+ with waiting. 75,70,65 & 60 will never have a chance in 189 but 75 could get through by 190 with superior English,this trend may continue for 2 more years.


I am not sure if you can say it will "definitely" be slashed down by 50% as it has been on this list for years now and that has never happened before. But I get what you are saying, thanks  

Also, the other thing is - If I am not mistaken, there is no specific ceiling for this occupation, it's pooled together into one group with other occupations and they share the 1000 ceiling between them: 

233911 Aeronautical Engineer.
233912 Agricultural Engineer.
233913 Biomedical Engineer.
233914 Engineering Technologist.
233915 Environmental Engineer.
233916 Naval Architect (Aus) / Marine Designer (NZ)
233999 Engineering Professionals nec.

So in addition to competing with everyone else, they also compete within the Other Engineering Professionals group itself and my understanding is that out of the 1000 ceiling, the majority gets taken by the Engineering Technologist as there simply is more of them than anyone else.


----------



## rkrajnov (Apr 29, 2017)

Australian governments lack of response on the current visa issues is alarming and very unprofessional. They're completely screwing thousands of people with 0 explanation. Would it kill them to release a statement on what is happening? Makes me wonder if moving to Australia is even worth it.


----------



## meldney (Sep 6, 2017)

Elinaaaa said:


> I am not sure if you can say it will "definitely" be slashed down by 50% as it has been on this list for years now and that has never happened before. But I get what you are saying, thanks
> 
> Also, the other thing is - If I am not mistaken, there is no specific ceiling for this occupation, it's pooled together into one group with other occupations and they share the 1000 ceiling between them:
> 
> ...


I said definitely because its going in that way and this is what we see now in NZ intake, political crisis, migration crisis etc. Now the slash down is unofficial and from July onwards it 'll happen officially. All are upset with DHA as they are doing it unofficially now, jeopardizing the career and life of thousands of applicants. 
As a responsible country and government, they should have taken the official intake and this current unofficial business is pathetic. 
The minimum occupation ceiling was always kept at 1000, so they might add other professions to ET and control the ceiling.


----------



## Mr.WasheeWashee (Feb 8, 2018)

Hi guys, I have 60 points for 189 (Age: 25 + Edu: 15 + Exp : 0 + English: 20) and I'll have 65 points in May due to age. I'm a Chemical Engineer(2331111) and my DOE is 02/01/18. How naive would it be to expect an invite by June?

However, as it stands, things are looking more and more hopeless for me. I was thinking of getting started with 190. Can someone guide me with where to start. I've gone through the website and they say to contact a state or territory first. How do I do that? And do i lodge a new EOI for 190 or do I modify my current one for 189? 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## meldney (Sep 6, 2017)

rkrajnov said:


> Australian governments lack of response on the current visa issues is alarming and very unprofessional. They're completely screwing thousands of people with 0 explanation. Would it kill them to release a statement on what is happening? Makes me wonder if moving to Australia is even worth it.


Totally agree. Australia should be suspended from UNHRC.


----------



## seemasharma1584 (Dec 13, 2017)

dillipreddy said:


> Yes or in April first round is a Definite


Will there be no round in march?

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Pamentez (Mar 7, 2018)

Hi guys, am new here. Any idea on the outcome of today’s invitation round?


----------



## Ejaz26 (Jun 20, 2016)

It seems the queue is moving really slow. 
If thats the ass, do you think NSW will invite if I apply for state sponsorship?


kerberos said:


> Ejaz26 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi, I'm also in the same situation as yours. Did you get any information regarding today's invitation round? (70 points, Electronics Engineer)
> ...


----------



## Ejaz26 (Jun 20, 2016)

If thats the CASE.


Ejaz26 said:


> It seems the queue is moving really slow.
> If thats the ass, do you think NSW will invite if I apply for state sponsorship?
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## kerberos (Jan 11, 2018)

Ejaz26 said:


> If thats the CASE.


I applied for 190 NSW, still waiting. I think those with the best chance for 190 NSW now are software engineers and civil engineers. But really I don't see the harm in applying for 190.


----------



## Ejaz26 (Jun 20, 2016)

Ture that. I’ll submit an EOI for NSW now. Just scared, if Electronics Engineering will be removed from the list.


kerberos said:


> Ejaz26 said:
> 
> 
> > If thats the CASE.
> ...


----------



## What3v3r (Feb 1, 2018)

Has anyone actually bothered to officially email the authorities as to why the number of invites is only 300 since December? And I am not talking about posting in Facebook some messages, but rather an official letter to DHA, I am sure there should be some process of how they have to officially respond in some given timeframe.


----------



## shabber (Jan 27, 2017)

Kannan.Balasubramanian said:


> The trend is almost same as last year with the difference that invites are extremely cut down.
> 
> So I suppose we can expect around 1000 invites for a total of 3 rounds? If so, still I won't get an invite I guess.


I see


----------



## kerberos (Jan 11, 2018)

Ejaz26 said:


> Ture that. I’ll submit an EOI for NSW now. Just scared, if Electronics Engineering will be removed from the list.


Same here, hoping hard as well because Mech Engineering is also flagged but in my opinion seems unlikely to be removed.


----------



## IMG_SL (Mar 7, 2013)

What3v3r said:


> Has anyone actually bothered to officially email the authorities as to why the number of invites is only 300 since December? And I am not talking about posting in Facebook some messages, but rather an official letter to DHA, I am sure there should be some process of how they have to officially respond in some given timeframe.


Yeah there is a process called FREEDOM OF INFORMATION application. I dont know whether it is for agent or applicants. But it is there, some one have taken NZ invites through that.

https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/about/access-accountability/freedom-of-information-foi

Search in youtube "189 story". See the link in the description. It contains NZ invite numbers.


Sent from my SM-J210F using Tapatalk


----------



## naeemwaqas (Mar 4, 2018)

any non-IT person here who have applied for Australia ?


----------



## lookingforopensky (Dec 1, 2017)

hope for the best


----------



## Ejaz26 (Jun 20, 2016)

Trying to be optimistic. If We had the same points last year same time, the scenario would have been different.


kerberos said:


> Ejaz26 said:
> 
> 
> > Ture that. I’ll submit an EOI for NSW now. Just scared, if Electronics Engineering will be removed from the list.
> ...


----------



## Shaaan98765 (Dec 3, 2016)

Hello Expats,

I got my 189 invite yesterday and planning to submit my application with PCC and other docs by friday.

Now, when will I get the email to go for medicals? Will it happen automatically after application submission or only after a CO is allocated??

Thanks


----------



## SunV (Jan 31, 2018)

seemasharma1584 said:


> Will I be able to get invite in march 21 invitation with 75 pts for 261313 or should I go for state sponsorship?
> Doe; 1st March 2018( thanks to delay in ACS results)
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk



Personal Suggestion: Go for 190. you never know when DIBP reduce the number of invites further or states will stop inviting once there quota is filled.

No one is stopping you to apply for states. If you get your 189 before 190 then withdraw your 190 nomination.


----------



## ghoshsudeep79 (Jun 17, 2017)

Shaaan98765 said:


> Hello Expats,
> 
> I got my 189 invite yesterday and planning to submit my application with PCC and other docs by friday.
> 
> ...




You don’t need to wait for email to do the Medicals. You can generate the HAP ID and complete your Medicals. That way you will save time and also possible CO contact will be avoided. Good Luck.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sravs448 (Jan 3, 2018)

Hi,
I have received my ACS assessment today and 4 years were deducted from exp. But there is Australia exp in that 4 years. So can I claim points for the Australia Exp in my EOI or not?
Below is the ACS letter

The following employment after April 2012 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled
level and relevant to 261313 (Software Engineer) of the ANZSCO Code.

Dates: 04/08 ‐ 08/10 – 2 year(s) 4 month(s)
Position: Software Engineer
Employer: Infosys Limited
Country: India

Dates: 08/10 ‐ 09/11 – 1 year(s) 2 month(s)
Position: Senior Software Engineer
*Employer: Infosys Australia
Country: Australia*

Dates: 10/11 ‐ 09/12 – 1 year(s) 0 month(s)
Position: Technology Analyst
Employer: Infosys Limited
Country: India


----------



## Y-ME369 (Aug 18, 2017)

sravs448 said:


> Hi,
> I have received my ACS assessment today and 4 years were deducted from exp. But there is Australia exp in that 4 years. So can I claim points for the Australia Exp in my EOI or not?
> Below is the ACS letter
> 
> ...


You can only claim for experience which is after the date on your skills assessment. It should say on the first page of your letter how many years you can use for skills select.

Edit - Ah no, you can't sorry. Only experience after April 2012 can be counted.


----------



## G.K (Mar 30, 2016)

sravs448 said:


> Hi,
> I have received my ACS assessment today and 4 years were deducted from exp. But there is Australia exp in that 4 years. So can I claim points for the Australia Exp in my EOI or not?
> Below is the ACS letter
> 
> ...


Don't worry!

You already have enough points to be invited under 189. I presume max by first invitation round of next cycle, you will get invite.


----------



## fitz78 (Dec 3, 2016)

I was just wondering why Australia is giving priority to NZ, instead of giving opportunities to skilled workers who are very keen to work?? They complain that there are many immigrants in big cities but probably the majority of NZ will live in big cities supported by pensions and other government benefits … and is very likely most of them won’t fill skilled positions


----------



## rocktopus (Mar 6, 2017)

fitz78 said:


> I was just wondering why Australia is giving priority to NZ, instead of giving opportunities to skilled workers who are very keen to work?? They complain that there are many immigrants in big cities but probably the majority of NZ will live in big cities supported by pensions and other government benefits … and is very likely most of them won’t fill skilled positions


That's most likely because of Common Wealth and Trans Tasman relations/arrangements. There are also a lot of cultural/historical reasons why this would make perfect sense, although it's hard to tell if DIBP is considering this. It's only fair in my opinion. 

Overseas (non-NZ) immigrants will end up in big cities too anyway, and given how crowded and competitive the job market is I'm not sure Australia really has _such_ need of skilled people anyway (apart for construction/medical workers) - although I don't entirely understand why you presume NZ migrants will be unskilled?


----------



## amitmishra04 (Jan 16, 2018)

*261111 query*

Experts,

I have 75 points 261111 doe 03 Feb 2018. 

I have an 190 NSW invite (60 day window expiring 10 Apr)

Need guidance - should I wait for 189 or go ahead with 190. Was hoping to get invite this time


----------



## khurrammhd (Mar 1, 2017)

amitmishra04 said:


> Experts,
> 
> I have 75 points 261111 doe 03 Feb 2018.
> 
> ...


I am not aware with the trend of invite for 261111, but yes, you should wait for 189 invite. Since, 75 is a good number for points.


----------



## fitz78 (Dec 3, 2016)

rocktopus said:


> That's most likely because of Common Wealth and Trans Tasman relations/arrangements. There are also a lot of cultural/historical reasons why this would make perfect sense, although it's hard to tell if DIBP is considering this. It's only fair in my opinion.
> 
> Overseas (non-NZ) immigrants will end up in big cities too anyway, and given how crowded and competitive the job market is I'm not sure Australia really has _such_ need of skilled people anyway (apart for construction/medical workers) - although I don't entirely understand why you presume NZ migrants will be unskilled?


__________

I mentioned that probably most of NZ will not fill skilled positions as I believe this is not a prerequisite for them to apply for the visa…but I do believe AUS still need skilled people, otherwise they would stop inviting 189 applicants….In my opinion there is no point to maintain this 189 visa if they don’t need more skilled people…


----------



## Migrantnurse18 (Jan 12, 2018)

*Invite????*

Hey guys so i sat my PTE and i got the score i wanted! 88,90,90 and 83 so i have achieved my goal of an extra 20 points!

I updated my EOI this morning so I am now on 189- 80 points, 190- 85.

Do you think i will receive an invite next round? Will the next round be the 21/3?

My 457 expires on the 28th April so I am stressed!!


----------



## mutapha (May 21, 2017)

Migrantnurse18 said:


> Hey guys so i sat my PTE and i got the score i wanted! 88,90,90 and 83 so i have achieved my goal of an extra 20 points!
> 
> I updated my EOI this morning so I am now on 189- 80 points, 190- 85.
> 
> ...


Be positive, with your decent score, you'll receive the invitation next round (100%).


----------



## Ramramram222 (Jul 26, 2017)

*==&gt; 189 EOI Invitations for March 2018 &gt;&gt;*



Migrantnurse18 said:


> Hey guys so i sat my PTE and i got the score i wanted! 88,90,90 and 83 so i have achieved my goal of an extra 20 points!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Definitely you will get invitations on next round. My suggestion is to not to get bothered applying 190 as you will save $330. 80 points on Nurse is easy to get invitation on next round. 

Actually will you be able yo share your points breakdown and occupation your are nominating?

Cheers!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## foxes (Aug 20, 2017)

amitmishra04 said:


> Experts,
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I personally won’t bother to wait. However, you can still wait for 2 more rounds before your ITA expired.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rahul7star (Mar 7, 2018)

foxes said:


> I personally won’t bother to wait. However, you can still wait for 2 more rounds before your ITA expired.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


For IT Folks 2613 is there any other state apart from NSW /vic to apply for? how abt perth ?

pls suggest


----------



## foxes (Aug 20, 2017)

rahul7star said:


> For IT Folks 2613 is there any other state apart from NSW /vic to apply for? how abt perth ?
> 
> 
> 
> pls suggest




I am not sure about other states. You can google it with keyword “190” + <states> e.g 190 WA, etc.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nilkot (Jan 12, 2018)

rahul7star said:


> For IT Folks 2613 is there any other state apart from NSW /vic to apply for? how abt perth ?
> 
> pls suggest


WA's 190 program is non-existent.


----------



## amarsandhu (Feb 1, 2018)

Congrats.. plz tell some tricks for reading section. My pte score;@: 79,79,73,88


----------



## Yusuf_ (Aug 19, 2017)

I have a question guys 
I saw someone mentioning here that an individual score of PTE matters when it comes to 190. Like if someone has 80,80, 74,74, he will be given priority over those who got 74 in all four modules of PTE? Is that true? ?


----------



## Ejaz26 (Jun 20, 2016)

Just concentrate on re-order paragraph. Dont worry and spend too much time on multiple choice questions as these have negative markings. You will be good to go.



amarsandhu said:


> Congrats.. plz tell some tricks for reading section. My pte score;@: 79,79,73,88


----------



## aryalbishna123 (Dec 30, 2017)

any one non pro rata occupation included guy here at 70 points here after November 15 please please update if any one have got it...


----------



## kiasuvivek (Mar 21, 2017)

aryalbishna123 said:


> any one non pro rata occupation included guy here at 70 points here after November 15 please please update if any one have got it...


Still pending 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3010 using Tapatalk


----------



## SLO (Dec 6, 2017)

Seems like it is very unlikely to happen as last year March based on unofficial invitation record. They invited about 300 numbers only on yesterday (7-Mar-2018).

regards,
SLO


----------



## Track69 (Feb 19, 2018)

*Urgent Help needed*

Dear Experts

I have received invitation for 489 although I lodged for 189 and 190 as well with same EOI with 70 and 75 pts respectively.

My question is will I receive second invitation on same EOI for 189 or 190??????

Any kind of advice will be highly appreciated. 

Thanks


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

kerberos said:


> Understood, hence the fingers crossed. Looks like they will clear all 70 pointers for 2017 by end June if 300 invitations are maintained.




They wont clear. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## foxes (Aug 20, 2017)

Yusuf_ said:


> I have a question guys
> I saw someone mentioning here that an individual score of PTE matters when it comes to 190. Like if someone has 80,80, 74,74, he will be given priority over those who got 74 in all four modules of PTE? Is that true? ?




This is not true. They don’t look at individual scores.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wasimfiros (Dec 20, 2017)

so 70 pointers will not invite at all in 2018????????????


----------



## foxes (Aug 20, 2017)

wasimfiros said:


> so 70 pointers will not invite at all in 2018????????????



For some occupation, yes. 

In general, no.

If you look at the 2018 rounds result, you can see that 70 pointers get invited too. However, those 70 pointers might not be for your occupation.











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr.WasheeWashee (Feb 8, 2018)

Anyone?



Mr.WasheeWashee said:


> Hi guys, I have 60 points for 189 (Age: 25 + Edu: 15 + Exp : 0 + English: 20) and I'll have 65 points in May due to age. I'm a Chemical Engineer(2331111) and my DOE is 02/01/18. How naive would it be to expect an invite by June?
> 
> However, as it stands, things are looking more and more hopeless for me. I was thinking of getting started with 190. Can someone guide me with where to start. I've gone through the website and they say to contact a state or territory first. How do I do that? And do i lodge a new EOI for 190 or do I modify my current one for 189?
> 
> Thanks in advance!


----------



## khurrammhd (Mar 1, 2017)

I am not certain for 190, since one's CV has a significant importance in getting state nomination and you do not have any experience yet.


----------



## Nilkot (Jan 12, 2018)

Can someone please post the link to the excel sheet with all the stats for each round? Cheers


----------



## wasimfiros (Dec 20, 2017)

I dont think thats a true statement. In what basis you are saying this?. So they will never ever will the ceilings after Jun also?..


----------



## foxes (Aug 20, 2017)

wasimfiros said:


> I dont think thats a true statement. In what basis you are saying this?. So they will never ever will the ceilings after Jun also?..




My bad - I forgot to add that it is assuming if the 300 invites per round trend continues happening, then some occupations might not have 70 pointers invited.

If you are asking whether they are going to change the current trend or fail to meet the ceilings, I don’t know the answer.





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## O88V (Aug 20, 2017)

Nilkot said:


> Can someone please post the link to the excel sheet with all the stats for each round? Cheers


Here you go -

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...KOgzNOYKbjSmqLOXAbsDvCEfWyY/edit?usp=drivesdk

T


----------



## just_ev (Nov 6, 2017)

*Work experience clarification*

Hi guys,

On 07/02/2018 I have lodged my 189 EOI with 70 points. I have got an ACS assessment for 261312 (Developer Programmer) which confirms my 1 year work experience. However, when I was lodging my EOI I have not claimed 5 points for my work experience.

And here it gets a little bit dodgy. I have been working for more than a year in Business Intelligence team completing different sorts of duties mainly System Administration and Development. I got my manager to sign the Employment letter for me where I listed 4 Development duties and 2 Sys Admin duties so that I have 60% of duties related to the nominated occupation. ACS confirmed my experience.

However, to be completely honest I actually do more System Administration than Developing. Therefore I was worried to claim 5 points for experience because I am not sure how deep Immigration office is going to deep and I am afraid of being accused of points falsification. Furthermore, my job title says Junior System Administrator.

What would be your advice guys? Should I stay still and wait for the Invitation with 70 points (my current 485 visa expires 3rd September) or update to 75 points?

Thanks!


----------



## lookingforopensky (Dec 1, 2017)

*Iscah estimates of when you will get your 189 invites from 9th March 2018*

Here are Iscah’s latest estimates of how long we think you will have to wait for a 189 invitation. Depending on when you lodged your EOI, what the effect date is and the occupation.

We have extended it this time through to the new 2018/19 program year and listed some assumptions. These may not turn out to be DHA settings, we are just trying to give a rough estimate in this age of uncertainty.

These estimates are heavily influenced by the number of invitations that DIBP/DHA issue each round, the limitations against some of the pro rata occupations, and a number of other factors listed in ISCAH website.


----------



## sk2019au (Nov 20, 2017)

amitmishra04 said:


> Experts,
> 
> I have 75 points 261111 doe 03 Feb 2018.
> 
> ...


I'm under same category, yet to file for skill assessment.. could you share your timelines for skill assesment, visa filing etc.?

I hope you get invited under 189 soon!:fingerscrossed:


----------



## CurryMuncher (Feb 10, 2018)

*Mmmmm curry*



Migrantnurse18 said:


> Hey guys so i sat my PTE and i got the score i wanted! 88,90,90 and 83 so i have achieved my goal of an extra 20 points!
> 
> I updated my EOI this morning so I am now on 189- 80 points, 190- 85.
> 
> ...


With 80 points I suggest you sit back relax and eat some curry. You’ll get invited in the next cycle which is tentatively on the 21st if the month. 

************ 
(Close brown cousin of the cookieMonster)


----------



## CurryMuncher (Feb 10, 2018)

lookingforopensky said:


> Here are Iscah’s latest estimates of how long we think you will have to wait for a 189 invitation. Depending on when you lodged your EOI, what the effect date is and the occupation.
> 
> We have extended it this time through to the new 2018/19 program year and listed some assumptions. These may not turn out to be DHA settings, we are just trying to give a rough estimate in this age of uncertainty.
> 
> These estimates are heavily influenced by the number of invitations that DIBP/DHA issue each round, the limitations against some of the pro rata occupations, and a number of other factors listed in ISCAH website.


Here’s the link to 9th March ISCAH projections. 

************
(The true curry lover)


----------



## CurryMuncher (Feb 10, 2018)

************ said:


> Here’s the link to 9th March ISCAH projections.
> 
> 
> ************
> (The true curry lover)



Iscah estimates of when you will get your 189 invite from 9th March 2018 - Iscah


----------



## CurryMuncher (Feb 10, 2018)

just_ev said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> On 07/02/2018 I have lodged my 189 EOI with 70 points. I have got an ACS assessment for 261312 (Developer Programmer) which confirms my 1 year work experience. However, when I was lodging my EOI I have not claimed 5 points for my work experience.
> 
> ...


If you have an ACS CoNfirmation, you should be able to claim the 5 points. If your wondering if they will come to your office and actually see what your doing that’s a negative. 

Your friendly neighbourhood CurryMan


----------



## greenhost (May 9, 2016)

************ said:


> With 80 points I suggest you sit back relax and eat some curry. You’ll get invited in the next cycle which is tentatively on the 21st if the month.
> 
> ************
> (Close brown cousin of the cookieMonster)


Earlier when 60/65 was the cut off none of the 75/80 guys were reported here or they don't have any doubt on the invitation. Now it is totally uncertainty!!



Sent from ️ using Tapatalk


----------



## meldney (Sep 6, 2017)

fitz78 said:


> __________
> 
> I mentioned that probably most of NZ will not fill skilled positions as I believe this is not a prerequisite for them to apply for the visa…but I do believe AUS still need skilled people, otherwise they would stop inviting 189 applicants….In my opinion there is no point to maintain this 189 visa if they don’t need more skilled people…


Aus might be looking for Maori for their rugby team lol


----------



## tashilay (Jan 4, 2018)

************ said:


> With 80 points I suggest you sit back relax and eat some curry. You’ll get invited in the next cycle which is tentatively on the 21st if the month.
> 
> ************
> (Close brown cousin of the cookieMonster)


I worry if pro rata would still get invited next round. Chances of going for non-pro from next round. Last year it was from April first round but this year everything happening different. I am not sure if next round would happen for pro-rata


----------



## Ramramram222 (Jul 26, 2017)

tashilay said:


> I worry if pro rata would still get invited next round. Chances of going for non-pro from next round. Last year it was from April first round but this year everything happening different. I am not sure if next round would happen for pro-rata




That's what I have posted on last time that My migration agent told me DHA are gonna balance their invitations among non pro and pro rata and favouring Non pro from April or May. 
I am not discouraging anyone and giving false hope but anything is possible when it links to DHA. If they follow the path of last yr to stop Pro rata from April, there will be flooding of tears among non pros people!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pamentez (Mar 7, 2018)

Guys which commencement date for skilled employment should I put in my EOI? it seems Vetasses reduced my years of experience


----------



## kumarv2017 (Dec 3, 2017)

************ said:


> Iscah estimates of when you will get your 189 invite from 9th March 2018 - Iscah




Hmm  so 65ers can finally stop hoping....
For ppl like me who are maxed out on points already have no choice as well




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## milindpatel26 (Sep 5, 2017)

Hello guys. I m willing to do SA of my spouse. I want to know that can a negative assessment of my spouse actually affect my application? I hold 70 points in non prorata n want to get 5 more. But m confused should i go for it or not as i fear negative result may affect my application when i get invited. Plz guide me further....


----------



## khurrammhd (Mar 1, 2017)

just_ev said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> On 07/02/2018 I have lodged my 189 EOI with 70 points. I have got an ACS assessment for 261312 (Developer Programmer) which confirms my 1 year work experience. However, when I was lodging my EOI I have not claimed 5 points for my work experience.
> 
> ...


As far as experience is concern. You can claim only what you have on your ACS report. If your experience has increased and you think, it is relevant and can add points then you must have another assessment from ACS.


----------



## SunV (Jan 31, 2018)

Hi,

Please don't provide the wrong or half information.

Please refer below thread from Newbienz, it's very helpful information for everyone. I should say everyone has to read this in case of any queries most of the usual queries are answered in this post.


"If you have any query specifically for me, please don’t PM Me but post on my thread My 2 bits on the PR Journey
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/aus...l#post13214442"


----------



## tashilay (Jan 4, 2018)

Ramramram222 said:


> That's what I have posted on last time that My migration agent told me DHA are gonna balance their invitations among non pro and pro rata and favouring Non pro from April or May.
> I am not discouraging anyone and giving false hope but anything is possible when it links to DHA. If they follow the path of last yr to stop Pro rata from April, there will be flooding of tears among non pros people!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yea, that's true. I have 189 ITA expiring 19th this month. Unfortunately, I made some mistake in my EOI and thinking of letting it lapse and re-submit EOI. But scared of Pro-rate stopping  

I am in big dilemma whether I should go ahead with this ITA and expect to get chance to explain at visa stage to CO or take risk and lodge another EOI. Both risky game. 

I just put last episode experience as Non-relevant, when it is relevant. I have prove but I just think CO might straight away decide as false claim


----------



## tashilay (Jan 4, 2018)

SunV said:


> Hi,
> 
> Please don't provide the wrong or half information.
> 
> ...


But I believe some negatively charged people provoked Newbie unnecessarily of his grant calculation and we have lost Newbie who was actively clearing all our doubts so far. Anyone noticed? He is not coming now. I just wish if people could concentrate on problem at hand than digging unwanted things. We lost one valuable member from the forum


----------



## Ptera (May 27, 2016)

tashilay said:


> Yea, that's true. I have 189 ITA expiring 19th this month. Unfortunately, I made some mistake in my EOI and thinking of letting it lapse and re-submit EOI. But scared of Pro-rate stopping
> 
> I am in big dilemma whether I should go ahead with this ITA and expect to get chance to explain at visa stage to CO or take risk and lodge another EOI. Both risky game.
> 
> I just put last episode experience as Non-relevant, when it is relevant. I have prove but I just think CO might straight away decide as false claim


Hi mate,
You didn´t claim points for non-relevant experience, so what is the problem then? Even if it´s relevant you didn´t cheat.. Correct me if I´m wrong..


----------



## tashilay (Jan 4, 2018)

Ptera said:


> Hi mate,
> You didn´t claim points for non-relevant experience, so what is the problem then? Even if it´s relevant you didn´t cheat.. Correct me if I´m wrong..


I know that was not clear...forgive me. Actually I was assessed 7 years 11 months ( May 2008-March 2016 by ACS) Since I submitted my application to ACS on April 26th 2016, I included (May 2008-April 2016 as relevant when it should have been first one. 

I created that EOI when I have no much idea. I learned about this mistake only after becoming the member of this forum. 

Actually right thing to do was 

May 2008- Mar 2016 - as relevant (7 years 11 months) and 
April 2016-December 2016 also as relevant ( to claim for one extra month).

I hope this is clear... I didn't cheat but ignorant. Now scared if I be penalised or I be asked question by CO. 

ISCAAH prediction says, pro-rata should go till June but even 75 points going to take 3 months from now. Big **** I am in now


----------



## Ptera (May 27, 2016)

tashilay said:


> I know that was not clear...forgive me. Actually I was assessed 7 years 11 months ( May 2008-March 2016 by ACS) Since I submitted my application to ACS on April 26th 2016, I included (May 2008-April 2016 as relevant when it should have been first one.
> 
> I created that EOI when I have no much idea. I learned about this mistake only after becoming the member of this forum.
> 
> ...


Mate, ask this question by ISCAH via email. Or some other professional agents. This is a very serious decision, so be careful..


----------



## tashilay (Jan 4, 2018)

Ptera said:


> Mate, ask this question by ISCAH via email. Or some other professional agents. This is a very serious decision, so be careful..


Thanks for the suggestion. I will try to ask few then.


----------



## SunV (Jan 31, 2018)

tashilay said:


> But I believe some negatively charged people provoked Newbie unnecessarily of his grant calculation and we have lost Newbie who was actively clearing all our doubts so far. Anyone noticed? He is not coming now. I just wish if people could concentrate on problem at hand than digging unwanted things. We lost one valuable member from the forum


He is very helpful and active may be he is bit busy. He will be back soon.

1-2 times I also argued with him, but that's fine. I never disrespected him or his knowledge .


----------



## niko2222 (Jan 8, 2018)

Ramramram222 said:


> That's what I have posted on last time that My migration agent told me DHA are gonna balance their invitations among non pro and pro rata and favouring Non pro from April or May.
> I am not discouraging anyone and giving false hope but anything is possible when it links to DHA. If they follow the path of last yr to stop Pro rata from April, there will be flooding of tears among non pros people!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What you mean by flooding of tears ? you mean non pro rata people will have tears of joy?


----------



## nanho (Nov 5, 2014)

Friends,
Can any one tell what domain address does a CO contact email come from ?
Is it from [email protected] ?

Regards,
Nanho


----------



## Nilkot (Jan 12, 2018)

Hello,

I've a query. I submitted my EOI for 189 visa yesterday for ANZSCO 233513 Production engineer with 70 pts. My skills assessment was done based on my Masters degree, and was given this occupation by EA. It seems the no. of people applying under 2335 is quite high.

My bachelors degree is in Chemical engineering from India. Do you think I should write a CDR and get this degree assessed and apply for 189 through ANZSCO 233111 Chemical engineer? Do you think I've a better chance through chemical engineer as it's a non-pro-rata occupation?

Can I submit 2 simultaneous 189 EOIs with different ANZSCO occupations?

Please help!


----------



## Tron89 (Dec 22, 2017)

Finally it is disappointment for 65 pointers. No hopes for 65. No point in waiting and expecting invitation for 65 pointers. What ISCAH is predicting will eventually turn out to be true. I wasted 5 years of my life in australia. Looking forward to moving canada or back to India. No luck with PTE either. After 9 unsuccessful attempts I am unable to score past 75 overall. 79+ remains a dream unfulfilled. Not looking to waste time and energy on naati, ofcourse money as well. I will try pte in India for one last time and perish my australian degree and pte score reports. Reminds me of Liam neeson's dialogue in the Grey. Once more into the Frey, 
Into the last good fight I'll know,
Live and die on this day,
Live and die on this day.


----------



## Pathpk (Dec 3, 2017)

Tron89 said:


> Finally it is disappointment for 65 pointers. No hopes for 65. No point in waiting and expecting invitation for 65 pointers. What ISCA is predicting will eventually turn out to be true. I wasted 5 years of my life in australia. Looking forward to moving canada.


Mate, don't lose heart. I've been here since 2010, and now would be leaving for Mumbai day after tomorrow. Cannot tell you how empty I am feeling, losing whatever little life I had built here over the years.

All we can do is try hard enough, that's it. Have you maxed out your points?


----------



## Tron89 (Dec 22, 2017)

Pathpk said:


> Tron89 said:
> 
> 
> > Finally it is disappointment for 65 pointers. No hopes for 65. No point in waiting and expecting invitation for 65 pointers. What ISCA is predicting will eventually turn out to be true. I wasted 5 years of my life in australia. Looking forward to moving canada.
> ...


 I

No I haven't. Can't study any further.


----------



## Beldyev (Aug 23, 2015)

Tron89 said:


> 5 years of my life in australia





Tron89 said:


> After 9 unsuccessful attempts I am unable to score past 75 overall. 79+ remains a dream unfulfilled.


If after living 5 years in an English speaking country you are unable to pass PTE with 79+, than it's not Australia to blame.


----------



## Pathpk (Dec 3, 2017)

Beldyev said:


> If after living 5 years in an English speaking country you are unable to pass PTE with 79+, than it's not Australia to blame.


Bogans themselves won't be able to get 60+ in PTE if they tried. And FYI this is the land of bogans. And I didn't see him blame Australia for his predicament.


----------



## Pathpk (Dec 3, 2017)

Beldyev said:


> If after living 5 years in an English speaking country you are unable to pass PTE with 79+, than it's not Australia to blame.


Buddy what's your ANZSCO? Have you looked into 489 visa? It would be an easier option. Lot of my classmates who couldn't max out their English points went with 489 visa.


----------



## Tron89 (Dec 22, 2017)

Beldyev said:


> Tron89 said:
> 
> 
> > 5 years of my life in australia
> ...


As if 79+ will make you look like a caucasian or European. 
As if 79+ will turn you into a native like speaker. 
As if those who can't score 79+ don't deserve a life in australia. 
As if your 79+ will change color of your skin.
If yes than I will blame myself.


----------



## Tron89 (Dec 22, 2017)

Pathpk said:


> Beldyev said:
> 
> 
> > If after living 5 years in an English speaking country you are unable to pass PTE with 79+, than it's not Australia to blame.
> ...


My ANZCO is 261312 Thanks buddy. I can feel what you have been through. I can sympathise and empathise as the same time. I still have visa until August and I will fight till the end.


----------



## Pathpk (Dec 3, 2017)

Tron89 said:


> My ANZCO is 261312 Thanks buddy. I can feel what you have been through. I can sympathise and empathise as the same time. I still have visa until August and I will fight till the end.


You should definitely look into applying for 489.

Do you have family member here? If so there's a 489 family pathway you could look into. I don't know much about 489 but maybe someone here might be able to give you concrete info.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Nilkot said:


> Can someone please post the link to the excel sheet with all the stats for each round? Cheers




You can use sources too 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ramramram222 (Jul 26, 2017)

niko2222 said:


> What you mean by flooding of tears ? you mean non pro rata people will have tears of joy?




Yeah you got it right


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FFacs (Jul 6, 2016)

Tron89 said:


> As if 79+ will make you look like a caucasian or European.
> As if 79+ will turn you into a native like speaker.
> As if those who can't score 79+ don't deserve a life in australia.
> As if your 79+ will change color of your skin.
> If yes than I will blame myself.


Not sure what you're hinting at here. The visa system is colour blind. It's not like you need an extra 5 points if you're from South Asia. The fact is that yes, you will need to outperform the local-born folk to get a permanent visa. That's not peculiar to Australia, it's just how visa systems work.


----------



## meldney (Sep 6, 2017)

Beldyev said:


> If after living 5 years in an English speaking country you are unable to pass PTE with 79+, than it's not Australia to blame.


It doesn't matter if you live in an English speaking country or British that you can easily score 79+. Those who could secured 79+ in PTE is not because they have superior skills in handling English language, its because they have superior skills in cracking PTE. No one is mastering the language, everyone is trying to find the tips and tricks to crack PTE, people are just trying to excel the PTE exam. A person with 60+ secure 79+ after 15 attempts will never make him an English elite, he just practiced and perfected the exam, is it that Australia really wants ? No one to blame, its the system is bad.


----------



## meldney (Sep 6, 2017)

tashilay said:


> I know that was not clear...forgive me. Actually I was assessed 7 years 11 months ( May 2008-March 2016 by ACS) Since I submitted my application to ACS on April 26th 2016, I included (May 2008-April 2016 as relevant when it should have been first one.
> 
> I created that EOI when I have no much idea. I learned about this mistake only after becoming the member of this forum.
> 
> ...


Go ahead and apply the visa, dont leave the chance. Its upto you that you claim a relevant period given by ACS. Claiming less is acceptable , over claiming will get rejected. You are in safe spot, apply now.


----------



## meldney (Sep 6, 2017)

Nilkot said:


> Hello,
> 
> I've a query. I submitted my EOI for 189 visa yesterday for ANZSCO 233513 Production engineer with 70 pts. My skills assessment was done based on my Masters degree, and was given this occupation by EA. It seems the no. of people applying under 2335 is quite high.
> 
> ...


If you have 2 ANZSCO assessment, you can put 2 189.


----------



## meldney (Sep 6, 2017)

Ramramram222 said:


> That's what I have posted on last time that My migration agent told me DHA are gonna balance their invitations among non pro and pro rata and favouring Non pro from April or May.
> I am not discouraging anyone and giving false hope but anything is possible when it links to DHA. If they follow the path of last yr to stop Pro rata from April, there will be flooding of tears among non pros people!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Last year pro rata was stopped on April because they ran out of numbers. All pro rata hit the ceiling by March/April. In this year, no pro rata is near the ceiling except ICT analyst reached little closer. The network and software has reached just 50% of the total ceiling. So the round will happen till June, only question remain is, if they invite rest of the numbers left. If they doesnt, then nothing matters.


----------



## Ramramram222 (Jul 26, 2017)

*==&gt; 189 EOI Invitations for March 2018 &gt;&gt;*



meldney said:


> It doesn't matter if you live in an English speaking country or British that you can easily score 79+. Those who could secured 79+ in PTE is not because they have superior skills in handling English language, its because they have superior skills in cracking PTE. No one is mastering the language, everyone is trying to find the tips and tricks to crack PTE, people are just trying to excel the PTE exam. A person with 60+ secure 79+ after 15 attempts will never make him an English elite, he just practiced and perfected the exam, is it that Australia really wants ? No one to blame, its the system is bad.



Don't worry Australia will sooner or later realise that max points have to be offered for English proficiency is 10. While NAATI has max 5 points, there is no meaning to have 20 for language. Instead of this, they can increase points for experience which is a key factor to get job in Aussie land.
I hope they come up with the mind to make 189 stream( Offshore) and 189 ( Onshore), with 2 yrs min living inside Australia and 1 University level education to be needed for Onshore application.

We come to Australia and spend around 100k for our education and people from overseas spends 1K to get their degree assessed. Granting 5 points extra for aussie education is not being enough. Simply, they should have make separate category to be fair with those overseas people who are actually supporting their economy by living and working inside Australia.

Cheers!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hsran (Sep 16, 2017)

Just a random question guys!
Are the work experience conditions (2 or 3 yr min) that are supposed to be introduced by the end of this month applicable to 189 visa.


----------



## meldney (Sep 6, 2017)

Ramramram222 said:


> Don't worry Australia will sooner or later realise that max points have to be offered for English proficiency is 10. While NAATI has max 5 points, there is no meaning to have 20 for language. Instead of this, they can increase points for experience which is a key factor to get job in Aussie land.
> I hope they come up with the mind to make 189 stream( Offshore) and 189 ( Onshore), with 2 yrs min living inside Australia and 1 University level education to be needed for Onshore application.
> 
> We come to Australia and spend around 100k for our education and people from overseas spends 1K to get their degree assessed. Granting 5 points extra for aussie education is not being enough. Simply, they should have make separate category to be fair with those overseas people who are actually supporting their economy by living and working inside Australia.
> ...


I second that


----------



## FFacs (Jul 6, 2016)

meldney said:


> It doesn't matter if you live in an English speaking country or British that you can easily score 79+. Those who could secured 79+ in PTE is not because they have superior skills in handling English language, its because they have superior skills in cracking PTE. No one is mastering the language, everyone is trying to find the tips and tricks to crack PTE, people are just trying to excel the PTE exam. A person with 60+ secure 79+ after 15 attempts will never make him an English elite, he just practiced and perfected the exam, is it that Australia really wants ? No one to blame, its the system is bad.


I think you're partially right: a test will never be able to truly capture one's ability perfectly. It's a snapshot of a subset of skills, performed in a limited test. It's going to be imperfect, so yeah, you will get people who master the test who aren't masters of the language. But this:



> those who could secured 79+ in PTE is not because they have superior skills in handling English language, its because they have superior skills in cracking PTE.


I have an issue with. I scored 90s across the board, because my English is good. Really good. Which is as it should be because it's my native language. And, sorry, having English at the level that scores 65 points *will *hinder you in landing a good job. It won't stop you, especially if your skills really shine, but it's an impediment. That's going to feel unfair when you hear the English skills of the "native" population (by which I mean 2nd gen Aussies), but as I said, that's how visa systems work.


----------



## azam_qr (Mar 19, 2016)

Ramramram222 said:


> Don't worry Australia will sooner or later realise that max points have to be offered for English proficiency is 10. While NAATI has max 5 points, there is no meaning to have 20 for language. Instead of this, they can increase points for experience which is a key factor to get job in Aussie land.
> I hope they come up with the mind to make 189 stream( Offshore) and 189 ( Onshore), with 2 yrs min living inside Australia and 1 University level education to be needed for Onshore application.
> 
> We come to Australia and spend around 100k for our education and people from overseas spends 1K to get their degree assessed. Granting 5 points extra for aussie education is not being enough. Simply, they should have make separate category to be fair with those overseas people who are actually supporting their economy by living and working inside Australia.
> ...


I dont understand why we have to comment on their points test. It is upto the government to decide if they want to give points for english or experience. Kindly refrain from this argument.


----------



## FFacs (Jul 6, 2016)

Ramramram222 said:


> Don't worry Australia will sooner or later realise that max points have to be offered for English proficiency is 10. While NAATI has max 5 points, there is no meaning to have 20 for language.


Disagree. The difference between someone who speaks at 65+ to someone at 79+ (assuming they haven't crammed for the test) is dramatic. The test might be imperfect, but the intent has merit.




> Instead of this, they can increase points for experience which is a key factor to get job in Aussie land.


This I strongly agree with. It's incredible that experience ranks so lowly in points. Consider ACS. They will take 6 years extra experience if you haven't gone through a degree. Yet there's plenty of evidence that much of what is learned i nthe first year of a CS bachelors is outdated before you even finish the course.




> We come to Australia and spend around 100k for our education and people from overseas spends 1K to get their degree assessed.


And you get your degree. It worries me that education might be seen as a backdoor to immigration. You spend 100K on a degree, not on a visa.


----------



## Y-ME369 (Aug 18, 2017)

hsran said:


> Just a random question guys!
> Are the work experience conditions (2 or 3 yr min) that are supposed to be introduced by the end of this month applicable to 189 visa.


I think that's just for the TSS visa?


----------



## shabk74 (Aug 30, 2017)

Identity documents for submission after 189 invite - Can i submit my PAN card (Indian) as my birth certificate spells my name incorrectly? Or if the UAE identity card will do? Kindly help


----------



## carnish (Mar 10, 2018)

Hi Guys, 

I am new here looking for advice on when/if I can expect an invite

I have 75 points for a 189 visa and applied for EOI on 23rd Feb 2018 for 261111 Business Analyst Occupation. 

Please advice as I am worried over recent rumours of no invitations for Business Analyst in last round.


----------



## greenhost (May 9, 2016)

carnish said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I am new here looking for advice on when/if I can expect an invite
> 
> ...


Worried?

There are thousands of aspirants who can't increase the point to 70 or 75, waiting patiently expecting the Oz will open the visa invite to 1000 or above per invite. To wait till next invite or till next July is a worry?!

No offense.

Sent from ️ using Tapatalk


----------



## foxes (Aug 20, 2017)

carnish said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> 
> 
> ...




The recent round for 2611 moved very slowly. You have higher chance with 190 NSW or VIC.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## carnish (Mar 10, 2018)

greenhost said:


> Worried?
> 
> There are thousands of aspirants who can't increase the point to 70 or 75, waiting patiently expecting the Oz will open the visa invite to 1000 or above per invite. To wait till next invite or till next July is a worry?!
> 
> ...


Hey man ... I understand your concern but fact is my visa ends May 15 and I am on 485 visa ... I will lose my working rights if I don't get invitation or some other visa by then .. Going back on student visa won't help either .. Thats the main reason for my worry.


----------



## greenhost (May 9, 2016)

carnish said:


> Hey man ... I understand your concern but fact is my visa ends May 15 and I am on 485 visa ... I will lose my working rights if I don't get invitation or some other visa by then .. Going back on student visa won't help either .. Thats the main reason for my worry.


Now that makes more sense. This is a forum, shoot your question in way that somebody properly understand it.

Sent from ️ using Tapatalk


----------



## FFacs (Jul 6, 2016)

carnish said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I am new here looking for advice on when/if I can expect an invite
> 
> ...


I would think an extra EOI and application for 190 in Victoria would be a VERY smart move right now. Check if you can bypass the ICT process by already having an offered role there. 189 is a crap shoot at the moment. If you need the visa to maintain your way of life, I would explore as many avenues as possible. Right now.


----------



## aryalbishna123 (Dec 30, 2017)

Anyone with 70 points from nov 16 to nov 20 got innvitation in 7 March round non-pro rata pls share if you got it or knows anyone got it .


----------



## Abul_bd (Mar 1, 2015)

aryalbishna123 said:


> Anyone with 70 points from nov 16 to nov 20 got innvitation in 7 March round non-pro rata pls share if you got it or knows anyone got it .


Dear, is it possible that different non-pro has different cut off date? Or, all the 70 pointers non-pro have the same cut off date?


----------



## aryalbishna123 (Dec 30, 2017)

I believe all non pro rata have same


----------



## aryalbishna123 (Dec 30, 2017)

Do you know any?


----------



## milindpatel26 (Sep 5, 2017)

Has anyone appeared for NAATI in India? I need some info about the test like center, cost, content.


----------



## devmech (Sep 8, 2017)

When can I expect my invite
233512
75 pts
DOE 10-03-2018


----------



## Y-ME369 (Aug 18, 2017)

devmech said:


> When can I expect my invite
> 233512
> 75 pts
> DOE 10-03-2018


End of March?


----------



## foxes (Aug 20, 2017)

milindpatel26 said:


> Has anyone appeared for NAATI in India? I need some info about the test like center, cost, content.




I heard that you can only take the test in Australia.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ramramram222 (Jul 26, 2017)

milindpatel26 said:


> Has anyone appeared for NAATI in India? I need some info about the test like center, cost, content.




At the moment It's only available for Onshore people. It might take time to be available in different countries but depends on how CCL NAATI wants to go through. 

Cheers!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## devmech (Sep 8, 2017)

Y-ME369 said:


> devmech said:
> 
> 
> > When can I expect my invite
> ...


Oh is it!!!
Hope it happens. And thank you for your response


----------



## harrymoves (Mar 11, 2018)

Hi..can I expect the invitation for 189 for March 21st round?? If not , when?

ANZSCO code : 261313
Points: 75
EOI submitted : 08 March 2018.

Thanks !!!


----------



## Pathpk (Dec 3, 2017)

Hey guys, I'm flying out tonight to Mumbai as my 485 visa expires this week.

I urge everyone here to do whatever it takes to increase your points. Don't wait for things to get better. Time I believe is the most critical factor. I've spent 9 years in Australia, and now staring at an uncertain future. Hope this doesn't happen to anyone else.

Good luck to everyone waiting for invitation!


----------



## rahul7star (Mar 7, 2018)

Pathpk said:


> Hey guys, I'm flying out tonight to Mumbai as my 485 visa expires this week.
> 
> I urge everyone here to do whatever it takes to increase your points. Don't wait for things to get better. Time I believe is the most critical factor. I've spent 9 years in Australia, and now staring at an uncertain future. Hope this doesn't happen to anyone else.
> 
> Good luck to everyone waiting for invitation!


485 gives you 4 yrs of stay is it ? and anyhwere in AUS?? i am thinking if i dnt get 190 i will try 485 . is 485 better to go for??


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

FFacs said:


> I would think an extra EOI and application for 190 in Victoria would be a VERY smart move right now. Check if you can bypass the ICT process by already having an offered role there. 189 is a crap shoot at the moment. If you need the visa to maintain your way of life, I would explore as many avenues as possible. Right now.




I dont recall if having a job makes any difference, but definitely worth trying VIC. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pathpk (Dec 3, 2017)

rahul7star said:


> 485 gives you 4 yrs of stay is it ? and anyhwere in AUS?? i am thinking if i dnt get 190 i will try 485 . is 485 better to go for??


485 is the graduate visa, valid for 2 years. You get it once you finish minimum 2 years full time degree course in Australia. You get a 18 months visa for studies less than 2 years.

R u studying here?


----------



## rahul7star (Mar 7, 2018)

Pathpk said:


> 485 is the graduate visa, valid for 2 years. You get it once you finish minimum 2 years full time degree course in Australia. You get a 18 months visa for studies less than 2 years.
> 
> R u studying here?


I am applying as immigrant. how much you spend there for studies? and is it worth?


----------



## Pathpk (Dec 3, 2017)

rahul7star said:


> I am applying as immigrant. how much you spend there for studies? and is it worth?


When I came in 2009 I got scholarship for my bachelors degree.

But a standard degree for international student would cost between $15,000 to $20,000 per semester, depending on the uni.

Masters degree being 2 years, would thus cost around $60,000 - $80,000, for 4 semesters.

It's worth it if you are willing to spend so much money, as getting a job is easier and you get 5 pts in EOI (+ extra 5 pts if you study in regional area).

But in larger scheme of things its irrelevant. If you have enough points and experience, don't bother, its a waste.

I tried very hard to get a job in India after my bachelors degree but didn't find any (couldn't apply for PR at the time as the occupation was taken off SOL the same year). So I had no choice but to enroll in masters.


----------



## randeep19492 (Feb 20, 2018)

Hello everyone, 

I had a quick query regarding NSW visa 190. If anyone can please comment on this, I would really appreciate it. I applied for NSW (DOE) on 19/02/2018 with 80 points (Accountant General). I received the NSW Nomination form on 02/03/2018. I filled in the form and uploaded all documents on 06/03/2018. An email receipt was sent to me after I filled in the nomination form and upload the documents. 

Upon looking closing, I could see that the last 3 documents had not been uploaded but I could see the category column on the right side filled. I wanted to know, if anyone else has experienced such issues or faced any such problems ? The patiently waited for each document to get uploaded and the size of the docs was note more than 10 MB. I wanted to know if case officers for NSW ask the applicant in case there are some documents missing ?!! 

It is a system issue from their side. I have called them thrice but the support team does know and does not want to know what happened and simply say " the case officer will contact you if he needs further documents".

I had uploaded everything correctly from my side but what the hell ??


----------



## venki276 (Feb 16, 2018)

harrymoves said:


> Hi..can I expect the invitation for 189 for March 21st round?? If not , when?
> 
> ANZSCO code : 261313
> Points: 75
> ...


We are travelling on the same boat. I have applied on 9th March, same code and points.

Feb 21st draw - ppl before 11th Feb with same points and code received invitation.

March 7th draw - ppl before 21st Feb received invitation.

Going by the trend, we might get it on March 21st itself, if not we will definitely get it by April 7th.

Cheers!!


----------



## Skybay (Feb 10, 2018)

Have you tried NSW 190?


----------



## Skybay (Feb 10, 2018)

Pathpk said:


> Hey guys, I'm flying out tonight to Mumbai as my 485 visa expires this week.
> 
> I urge everyone here to do whatever it takes to increase your points. Don't wait for things to get better. Time I believe is the most critical factor. I've spent 9 years in Australia, and now staring at an uncertain future. Hope this doesn't happen to anyone else.
> 
> Good luck to everyone waiting for invitation!


Have you tried NSW 190?
If yes, when did you lodge EOI for 190?


----------



## kerberos (Jan 11, 2018)

FFacs said:


> This I strongly agree with. It's incredible that experience ranks so lowly in points. Consider ACS. They will take 6 years extra experience if you haven't gone through a degree. Yet there's plenty of evidence that much of what is learned i nthe first year of a CS bachelors is outdated before you even finish the course.


Indeed, I have > 3 years experience working as a developer but ACS accessed me as only having 1 because I only spent 1 year onshore in Australia doing my degree and they JUST changed the requirement for Australian degree assessment just before I applied.

Hence I am applying as a partner instead.

Anyway guys do check this out http://www.iscah.com/iscah-estimates-will-get-189-invite-9th-march-2018/.


----------



## Pathpk (Dec 3, 2017)

Skybay said:


> Have you tried NSW 190?
> If yes, when did you lodge EOI for 190?


Yeah I applied for NSW 190 on the same day as 189 - 27th Nov.

For some reason NSW is not inviting any occupations except software, analyst, etc. and civil engg.


----------



## milindpatel26 (Sep 5, 2017)

Hi friends. Have anybody appeared for professional translator in NAATI test. I am willing to do so. But the fee structure is nit clearly understandable on the official web. Can someone plz guide on this. Or give me contact details of any coaching institute please.


----------



## lupilipid (Aug 5, 2016)

Pathpk said:


> Hey guys, I'm flying out tonight to Mumbai as my 485 visa expires this week.
> 
> I urge everyone here to do whatever it takes to increase your points. Don't wait for things to get better. Time I believe is the most critical factor. I've spent 9 years in Australia, and now staring at an uncertain future. Hope this doesn't happen to anyone else.
> 
> Good luck to everyone waiting for invitation!


I am so sorry to hear that man. Must suck to invest 9 years in a country and not gain anything in return. 

My 485 visa expires in less than 3 months as well. Hopefully next year will be better, and we both get the invite.


----------



## CurryMuncher (Feb 10, 2018)

kirk1031 said:


> Feb another two rounds of disappointed 300 each invitation.
> 
> Just have a look of last year March invitation data:
> March 1:1832 invitation https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/trav/work/skil/invitation-round-1-march-2017
> ...



I like how DIBP is like surprise .... No Surprise ! Haha, this 300 invitations per round makes me feel like I'm one of the Spartans from Leonidas's 300 surviving each wave of the Persians (Movie reference) and hoping to god that this is the last round. Just hold together guys and remember that nothing can sooth the worried soul like a nice hot bowl of curry. Namaste

Om Nom Nom !


----------



## ankititp (Aug 12, 2017)

harrymoves said:


> Hi..can I expect the invitation for 189 for March 21st round?? If not , when?
> 
> ANZSCO code : 261313
> Points: 75
> ...


Bro, i am in same boat.Please let me know once you get it .


----------



## What3v3r (Feb 1, 2018)

ankititp said:


> Bro, i am in same boat.Please let me know once you get it .


Some estimations can be found here:

http://www.iscah.com/iscah-estimates-will-get-189-invite-9th-march-2018/


----------



## sravs448 (Jan 3, 2018)

harrymoves said:


> Hi..can I expect the invitation for 189 for March 21st round?? If not , when?
> 
> ANZSCO code : 261313
> Points: 75
> ...


Based on the trend from Jan 2018 for 75 pointers, chances are little less for you to get invite on March 21st, but you may surely get it in next round around April 4th.
It is just my guess based on trend, I might be wrong as well.


----------



## manjusha (May 10, 2017)

Hi Guys,

Need your suggestion !

My total points sum up to 70 and submitted EOI on 29Dec2017. Would like to know when can I expect 189 . Meanwhile my acs is getting expired by the end of june. Should I apply for 190 NSW aswell?

Please suggest

Cheers


----------



## AbhishekSingh (Jan 25, 2018)

manjusha said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Need your suggestion !
> 
> ...


what is your ANZSCO code?


----------



## CurryMuncher (Feb 10, 2018)

manjusha said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Need your suggestion !
> 
> ...


What’s your code ?


----------



## Dineshpancholi (Mar 13, 2018)

Hi guys, when i can expect 189 invitation for engineering technologist(other engineering professional). Points-70, EOI date- 7/11/2017.


----------



## Ducko (Mar 13, 2018)

Hi all,

I am new to this so please be gentle . I submitted my EOIs for 189 and 190(NSW). Do you guys think I have any chance of getting an invitation ?

ANZSCO code : 263311 (Telecommunications Engineer)
Subclass 189:
- Points: 70
- EOI submitted : 06 March 2018.

Subclass 190:
- Points: 75
- EOI submitted : 13 March 2018.

Thanks a lot!!!


----------



## perfect_devil (Feb 12, 2017)

manjusha said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Need your suggestion !
> 
> ...


Go ahead and apply for 190. That's the best bet for 70 pointers for now.


----------



## CurryMuncher (Feb 10, 2018)

Dineshpancholi said:


> Hi guys, when i can expect 189 invitation for engineering technologist(other engineering professional). Points-70, EOI date- 7/11/2017.


Hi Dinesh,

With 70 points Other Eng. Prof code 2339, the current trend is invitations for 75. IF they start inviting 70 pointers then you’ve got a shot, the last EOI cutoff date was 30th of October for 70 pointers which means the last 70 pointers invited had a EOI date of 30/10/17 and they need to clear the invites up till 7/11/17 for you to get an invite. Each round you can see the average number if invites for 2339 is 15 Avg so considering they do invite 70 pointers in the next rounds you may get an invite in the next 2 months.

Note: this info is based on DIBP results and projections using immitracker. Hope you’ve registered on immitracker. 

Regards 
************ 
(Your one stop shop for all things curry)


----------



## CurryMuncher (Feb 10, 2018)

Ducko said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I am new to this so please be gentle . I submitted my EOIs for 189 and 190(NSW). Do you guys think I have any chance of getting an invitation ?
> 
> ...



Hi Ducko,

With the current trend, you will not see an invite till next intake cycle. I’m not familiar with NSW 190 but 189 is a no with current trend. 

Regards,
************ 
(Chicken curry = life)


----------



## tashilay (Jan 4, 2018)

*Help on ACS interpretation - How many years of experience do I have*

Fellow expats:

Kindly help me find my total work experience as per ACS assessment below:

*Your Master of Information Technology from Queensland University of Technology completed
November 2010 has been assessed as comparable to an AQF Master Degree with a major in
computing.

Your Bachelor of Science from University of Delhi completed October 2005 has been assessed
as comparable to an AQF Bachelor Degree with a major in computing.*

The following employment after April 2008 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled
level and relevant to 261313 (Software Engineer) of the ANZSCO Code.

*
Dates: 01/06 - 03/16 (10yrs 2mths)
Position: Software Engineer*


----------



## jha.amitkumar (Mar 27, 2016)

ghoshsudeep79 said:


> Dont know if they will increase the number of invitations in March. The trend is not as per last year.


Hi There,
I have two queries. Can you please help?

1) My total experience is 13 Years. As per ACS, relevant experience will be after January 2011 (7 years including 1 year of Australian experience).
Query1: 
Do I need to mark my total experience in EOI or only the "considered to equate to work" marked by ACS? EOI skillselect advises to fill last 10 years of experience hence confusion 

2) I am looking forward to apply for 189 and 190 (for Victoria and NSW). 
Query2:
How many EOI will have to filled from skillselect website?
1 EOI:	Can this cover 189 and 190 for (NSW) and 190 for (VIC) ?
2 EOI:	189 and 190 for (NSW)
3 EOI:	189 and 190 for (NSW) and 190 for (VIC)


Thanks in Advance


----------



## jha.amitkumar (Mar 27, 2016)

Pathpk said:


> Yeah I applied for NSW 190 on the same day as 189 - 27th Nov.
> 
> For some reason NSW is not inviting any occupations except software, analyst, etc. and civil engg.


Hi There,
I have two queries. Can you please help?

1) My total experience is 13 Years. As per ACS, relevant experience will be after January 2011 (7 years including 1 year of Australian experience).
Query1: 
Do I need to mark my total experience in EOI or only the "considered to equate to work" marked by ACS? EOI skillselect advises to fill last 10 years of experience hence confusion 

2) I am looking forward to apply for 189 and 190 (for Victoria and NSW). 
Query2:
How many EOI will have to filled from skillselect website?
1 EOI:	Can this cover 189 and 190 for (NSW) and 190 for (VIC) ?
2 EOI:	189 and 190 for (NSW)
3 EOI:	189 and 190 for (NSW) and 190 for (VIC)


Thanks in Advance


----------



## meldney (Sep 6, 2017)

jha.amitkumar said:


> Hi There,
> I have two queries. Can you please help?
> 
> 1) My total experience is 13 Years. As per ACS, relevant experience will be after January 2011 (7 years including 1 year of Australian experience).
> ...


Put all last 10 years of experience in Skillselect.
Mark the 7 years of experience ACS assessed as relevant and rest 3 years as irrelevant for nominated occupation.

Put 3 standalone EOIs, don't add 189 for all 3. 
1st for 189
2nd for 190 NSW
3rd for 190 Vic


----------



## tashilay (Jan 4, 2018)

jha.amitkumar said:


> Hi There,
> I have two queries. Can you please help?
> 
> 1) My total experience is 13 Years. As per ACS, relevant experience will be after January 2011 (7 years including 1 year of Australian experience).
> ...



Why was 6+ years deducted?


----------



## meldney (Sep 6, 2017)

tashilay said:


> Fellow expats:
> 
> Kindly help me find my total work experience as per ACS assessment below:
> 
> ...


You can claim points from 05/08 - 03/16 (7yrs 10mths). or till date you are working if you haven't changed your job.


----------



## meldney (Sep 6, 2017)

tashilay said:


> Thank you for your response. That's what I did and got ITA. Now am worried I have Masters in assessed duration.
> 
> Experience May 2008 - March 2016 as relevant as per ACS and
> April 2016- Decem 2016 - for one more month based on evidence i worked in same company following assessment.
> ...


But how and why ACS gave you relevant assessment from May 2008-2010, If you were a full time student, you wouldn't be able to work full time (40 hrs a week). Confused now. Did you work during this time. I hope you haven't given any false info to ACS. Ideally, you should be given from 2010-2016. Not sure of any exception for masters.


----------



## tashilay (Jan 4, 2018)

meldney said:


> But how and why ACS gave you relevant assessment from May 2008-2010, If you were a full time student, you wouldn't be able to work full time (40 hrs a week). Confused now. Did you work during this time. I hope you haven't given any false info to ACS. Ideally, you should be given from 2010-2016. Not sure of any exception for masters.


I have no idea why ACS assessed me that way. I have attached all my documents for assessment. Masters was mentioned in Assessment . Kindly check below:

*Thank you for your ICT skills assessment which was received by the Australian Computer Society on 26
April 2016.
Your skills have been assessed to be suitable for migration under 261313 (Software Engineer) of the ANZSCO Code.

Your qualifications have been assessed as follows:
Your Master of Information Technology from Queensland University of Technology completed November 2010 has been assessed as comparable to an AQF Master Degree with a major in computing.

Your Bachelor of Science from University of Delhi completed October 2005 has been assessed as comparable to an AQF Bachelor Degree with a major in computing.

The following employment after April 2008 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level and relevant to 261313 (Software Engineer) of the ANZSCO Code.

Dates: 01/06 - 03/16 (10yrs 2mths)
Position: Software Engineer
*
Kindly suggest me what should I do. I nearly submitted my application


----------



## meldney (Sep 6, 2017)

tashilay said:


> I have no idea why ACS assessed me that way. I have attached all my documents for assessment. Masters was mentioned in Assessment . Kindly check below:
> 
> *Thank you for your ICT skills assessment which was received by the Australian Computer Society on 26
> April 2016.
> ...


if you did you part correctly, then you don't need to worry, just apply with the assessment report you got from ACS and claim as per the ACS report. If CO dispute your claims, show the proof of you submission. Also alternatively, you can reply to the officer handled your ACS report, just clarify this with them. Once you get a confirmation email from ACS officer, use this if any dispute.


----------



## tashilay (Jan 4, 2018)

meldney said:


> if you did you part correctly, then you don't need to worry, just apply with the assessment report you got from ACS and claim as per the ACS report. If CO dispute your claims, show the proof of you submission. Also alternatively, you can reply to the officer handled your ACS report, just clarify this with them. Once you get a confirmation email from ACS officer, use this if any dispute.


This is helpful. I shall get ACS to clarify, thank you for your time


----------



## Miracle99 (Nov 2, 2017)

Hello everybody, 

I am new to this forum. It will be great if anyone could throw some light on my queries. 

I have submitted EOI for 189 on March 10 2018 for 233913 Other Enginnering Professionals with 70 points and EOI for 190 NSW with 70+5 points. 

1. Is there anyone who has got an invite for 189 or 190 with same points same job in February or March 2018. 

2. When can i expect an invite. Any far approx idea? Will I get an invite anytime? 

Thanks in advance. &#55357;&#56842;

---
MSA : Dec 21st 2017
PTE : March 9th 2018
Points breakdown: 
Age : 30
Edu : 15
English : 20
Exp : 5
----
Total : 70
--


----------



## vijaysharma1953 (Oct 1, 2017)

tashilay said:


> I have no idea why ACS assessed me that way. I have attached all my documents for assessment. Masters was mentioned in Assessment . Kindly check below:
> 
> *Thank you for your ICT skills assessment which was received by the Australian Computer Society on 26
> April 2016.
> ...


You can e mail to ACS and pin point the mistake explain everything and that can be corrected by ACS but regarding invite some senior member may guide

Sent from my Redmi 4A using Tapatalk


----------



## Ptera (May 27, 2016)

Interesting fact that Malcolm Turnbull is for immigration.

For now, Prime Minister Malcolm Turnbull is standing firm on immigration, signaling he won’t adjust a policy that added 1.6 percent to the nation’s size in fiscal 2017, compared with the developed world average of 0.7 percent in 2016.

https://www.bloomberg.com/news/arti...iding-recession-in-australia-mass-immigration


----------



## meldney (Sep 6, 2017)

Ptera said:


> Interesting fact that Malcolm Turnbull is for immigration.
> 
> For now, Prime Minister Malcolm Turnbull is standing firm on immigration, signaling he won’t adjust a policy that added 1.6 percent to the nation’s size in fiscal 2017, compared with the developed world average of 0.7 percent in 2016.
> 
> https://www.bloomberg.com/news/arti...iding-recession-in-australia-mass-immigration


In nutshell, will he allow immigration or he gonna control/stop it.


----------



## jtmatswani (Jan 16, 2018)

Hi Guys; we are now about 7 Invitations away before the curtain comes down on the 2017/2018 financial year. Is there any hope that the invitations will increase or we just have to wait for the next financial year.


----------



## manjusha (May 10, 2017)

Hi My ANZSCO : 261311


----------



## manjusha (May 10, 2017)

AbhishekSingh said:


> what is your ANZSCO code?



Hi my code is : 261311


----------



## manjusha (May 10, 2017)

************ said:


> What’s your code ?


My code is 261311


----------



## raj.sourabh (Nov 23, 2017)

manjusha said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Need your suggestion !
> 
> ...


The current trend gives very less hope for 189. Would suggest to not wait and go ahead with NSW application.


----------



## G.K (Mar 30, 2016)

Hi Experts,

I have a query related to the docs (Income Tax Return form) needed for visa.
People who have already filed their visa application can confirm.
I believe primary applicant needs to submit latest 3 Income Tax Return forms. Do we need Income Tax Return forms for spouse as well? If yes, for how many years?

Regards
G.K


----------



## SunV (Jan 31, 2018)

G.K said:


> Hi Experts,
> 
> I have a query related to the docs (Income Tax Return form) needed for visa.
> People who have already filed their visa application can confirm.
> ...



Replied to your query in VIC thread. Hope that helps.

Best of Luck.


----------



## Pathpk (Dec 3, 2017)

Hey guys how long does it take to obtain PCC in India?


----------



## kirk1031 (Oct 8, 2015)

I have lodged a FOI to request the number of NZ stream 189 application up till 31 JAN 2018(previous data available is up to 31 Oct 2017),here is the result.Good sign is the number is dropping significantly compared with start of the financial year. If it continue with current trend of roughly 600(primary+secondary applicants) per month till end of financial year, it will take up approximately 12000 out of the 43600 quota this year for 189 skilled visa stream. Hope the department will increase the EOI invitations for 189 independent stream for the remaining 7 rounds of this financial year.

Month Primary Secondary Total
Jul-17 744 1,008 1,752
Aug-17 813 1,152 1,965
Sep-17 600 817 1,417
Oct-17 490 693 1,183
Nov-17 407 547 954
Dec-17 283 315 598
Jan-18 291 357 648
Total 3,628 4,889 8,517


----------



## IMG_SL (Mar 7, 2013)

kirk1031 said:


> I have lodged a FOI to request the number of NZ stream 189 application up till 31 JAN 2018(previous data available is up to 31 Oct 2017),here is the result.Good sign is the number is dropping significantly compared with start of the financial year. If it continue with current trend of roughly 600(primary+secondary applicants) per month till end of financial year, it will take up approximately 12000 out of the 43600 quota this year for 189 skilled visa stream. Hope the department will increase the EOI invitations for 189 independent stream for the remaining 7 rounds of this financial year.
> 
> Month Primary Secondary Total
> Jul-17 744 1,008 1,752
> ...


Wow nice work. Thank you.
I m wondering whether we can ask about the awful 300 invitations through FOI?

Anyway nice work.

Sent from my SM-J210F using Tapatalk


----------



## kirk1031 (Oct 8, 2015)

IMG_SL said:


> Wow nice work. Thank you.
> I m wondering whether we can ask about the awful 300 invitations through FOI?
> 
> Anyway nice work.
> ...


Nice suggestion,I will try to give it a shot!Another 15 dollars to the government pocket


----------



## IMG_SL (Mar 7, 2013)

kirk1031 said:


> Nice suggestion,I will try to give it a shot!Another 15 dollars to the government pocket


Oh! I didn't know it too had a price tag. ☺

Sent from my SM-J210F using Tapatalk


----------



## seemasharma1584 (Dec 13, 2017)

Where in the website can we get pdf or checklist required for visa documents??? I'm just failing to find one.

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## DelhitoSydney (Mar 8, 2018)

kirk1031 said:


> I have lodged a FOI to request the number of NZ stream 189 application up till 31 JAN 2018(previous data available is up to 31 Oct 2017),here is the result.Good sign is the number is dropping significantly compared with start of the financial year. If it continue with current trend of roughly 600(primary+secondary applicants) per month till end of financial year, it will take up approximately 12000 out of the 43600 quota this year for 189 skilled visa stream. Hope the department will increase the EOI invitations for 189 independent stream for the remaining 7 rounds of this financial year.
> 
> Month Primary Secondary Total
> Jul-17 744 1,008 1,752
> ...


Can Indian also apply under this ?
I have a relatives in New Zealand

Thank for help


----------



## IMG_SL (Mar 7, 2013)

seemasharma1584 said:


> Where in the website can we get pdf or checklist required for visa documents??? I'm just failing to find one.
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/trav/visa-1/189-#tab-content-1

Sent from my SM-J210F using Tapatalk


----------



## lupilipid (Aug 5, 2016)

https://www.macrobusiness.com.au/2018/03/australias-skilled-migration-program-is-a-giant-fraud/


----------



## harrymoves (Mar 11, 2018)

venki276 said:


> We are travelling on the same boat. I have applied on 9th March, same code and points.
> 
> Feb 21st draw - ppl before 11th Feb with same points and code received invitation.
> 
> ...


Good to know..Thanks venki!! Cheers!


----------



## shabk74 (Aug 30, 2017)

Can somebody please advise on the identity document requirement part?
My birth certificate spells my name incorrectly. Can I give PAN card (India) instead of BC or the UAE Emirates ID? If not, what is the alternative?


----------



## raj.sourabh (Nov 23, 2017)

kirk1031 said:


> I have lodged a FOI to request the number of NZ stream 189 application up till 31 JAN 2018(previous data available is up to 31 Oct 2017),here is the result.Good sign is the number is dropping significantly compared with start of the financial year. If it continue with current trend of roughly 600(primary+secondary applicants) per month till end of financial year, it will take up approximately 12000 out of the 43600 quota this year for 189 skilled visa stream. Hope the department will increase the EOI invitations for 189 independent stream for the remaining 7 rounds of this financial year.
> 
> Month Primary Secondary Total
> Jul-17 744 1,008 1,752
> ...


Great work. Thank you for the information!


----------



## Pathpk (Dec 3, 2017)

shabk74 said:


> Can somebody please advise on the identity document requirement part?
> My birth certificate spells my name incorrectly. Can I give PAN card (India) instead of BC or the UAE Emirates ID? If not, what is the alternative?


I've not seen PAN card being accepted as an ID proof instead of birth certificate anywhere in Australia. But I might be wrong, I reckon you should call immigration dept directly and ask.


----------



## meldney (Sep 6, 2017)

shabk74 said:


> Can somebody please advise on the identity document requirement part?
> My birth certificate spells my name incorrectly. Can I give PAN card (India) instead of BC or the UAE Emirates ID? If not, what is the alternative?


Passport is the best alternative for birth certificate. But I will suggest to get the BC corrected. One of the main causes of delayed grant are discrepancies. The documents supplied from your home country are more valued.


----------



## meldney (Sep 6, 2017)

DelhitoSydney said:


> Can Indian also apply under this ?
> I have a relatives in New Zealand
> 
> Thank for help


Skilled Independent (subclass 189) (New Zealand) stream 
"If you are not a New Zealand citizen you may be eligible to apply for the Skilled Independent visa (subclass 189) (Points-tested) stream."

https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/trav/visa-1/189-new-zealand-stream


----------



## meldney (Sep 6, 2017)

Even though all claim NZers are taking away all the invites, the true fact is the eligibility is pretty tough for them except age criteria.

Eligibility

You must:
•hold a Special Category (subclass 444) visa.
•have been usually resident in Australia continuously for five years
•have started residency in Australia on or before 19 February 2016
•have a taxable income at or above an income threshold for each of the four completed income years prior to lodging an application (unless claiming an exemption)
•There is no age requirement for this stream


----------



## shabk74 (Aug 30, 2017)

meldney said:


> Passport is the best alternative for birth certificate. But I will suggest to get the BC corrected. One of the main causes of delayed grant are discrepancies. The documents supplied from your home country are more valued.


I am 39. How do I correct the Birth certificate now? My parents don't live in the state I was born anymore. We moved out like 2 decades back. Is there any alternative document?


----------



## meldney (Sep 6, 2017)

shabk74 said:


> I am 39. How do I correct the Birth certificate now? My parents don't live in the state I was born anymore. We moved out like 2 decades back. Is there any alternative document?


You need to find someone in your home city to get this done through the local government authorities. Or try to find some agencies that can do for you, I suppose you are based in UAE now. Contact your Indian embassy in UAE. Since you are an Indian citizen and your birth place in your passport must be an Indian city, they ought to help you with the new BC, if you aint having one now.


----------



## shabk74 (Aug 30, 2017)

meldney said:


> You need to find someone in your home city to get this done through the local government authorities. Or try to find some agencies that can do for you, I suppose you are based in UAE now. Contact your Indian embassy in UAE. Since you are an Indian citizen and your birth place in your passport must be an Indian city, they ought to help you with the new BC, if you aint having one now.


Okay. I will contact the embassy here and see what can be done. Thanks for your valuable advice.


----------



## Ptera (May 27, 2016)

kirk1031 said:


> I have lodged a FOI to request the number of NZ stream 189 application up till 31 JAN 2018(previous data available is up to 31 Oct 2017),here is the result.Good sign is the number is dropping significantly compared with start of the financial year. If it continue with current trend of roughly 600(primary+secondary applicants) per month till end of financial year, it will take up approximately 12000 out of the 43600 quota this year for 189 skilled visa stream. Hope the department will increase the EOI invitations for 189 independent stream for the remaining 7 rounds of this financial year.
> 
> Month Primary Secondary Total
> Jul-17 744 1,008 1,752
> ...


Hi mate, 
It´s a nice news but..
Last year DHA invited 31.867 people for 189 & 489. This year they´ve already invited 14.466 people + 12.000 for NZ stream is 26.466.
This leaves approx. only 5400 invites for 7 rounds = 770/per round.
In nutshell, not so much difference comparing to now..


----------



## userAdm*n (Mar 14, 2018)

shabk74 said:


> Can somebody please advise on the identity document requirement part?
> My birth certificate spells my name incorrectly. Can I give PAN card (India) instead of BC or the UAE Emirates ID? If not, what is the alternative?


I did not have my birth certificate when I applied for 189 visa.In my case the CO asked me to submit 10th marksheet instead, since it contains the date of birth.This is only in case you have studied in India.


----------



## shabk74 (Aug 30, 2017)

userAdm*n said:


> I did not have my birth certificate when I applied for 189 visa.In my case the CO asked me to submit 10th marksheet instead, since it contains the date of birth.This is only in case you have studied in India.


Thank you so much. This is a huge help. I was really not getting anywhere thinking about the birth certificate. Finally relieved.


----------



## shabk74 (Aug 30, 2017)

I have one query regarding freezing of points. I am turning 40 soon which means my points will fall by another 10 points. When exactly does the point slider stops moving? For eg: In case of 189, is it the date on which I receive an invite? Or the date on which i lodge my application after ITA?
Also, in case of a state pre-invite, when do the points freeze? I checked the NSW website and it says we can request them to priority process if we are going to fall on points anytime soon due to age bracket changing. Kindly advise.


----------



## DelhitoSydney (Mar 8, 2018)

I am Indian and not holding New Zealand passport

So I will not eligible 
Will try for other visa

Thank for help


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

userAdm*n said:


> I did not have my birth certificate when I applied for 189 visa.In my case the CO asked me to submit 10th marksheet instead, since it contains the date of birth.This is only in case you have studied in India.




That’s standard. Yes


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rahul7star (Mar 7, 2018)

189 withdrawn
190 vic- withdrawn

190 just submitted visa

pcc n mdecial pending , waiting for them to send hap id ...finger cross !!


----------



## JasonUC (Jun 17, 2017)

rahul7star said:


> 189 withdrawn
> 
> 190 vic- withdrawn
> 
> ...




Hey, can you tell us how to generate to HAP ID without paying Visa fee?


----------



## Pathpk (Dec 3, 2017)

Well this is far more depressing than I thought - the uncertainty and waiting ,particularly when you don't know anyone in the most populated city in the world.


----------



## expat_user_25 (Jan 9, 2018)

JasonUC said:


> Hey, can you tell us how to generate to HAP ID without paying Visa fee?



Just create an account on immiaccount 
https://online.immi.gov.au/lusc/login

Create a new application under My Health section after creating the immi account.
You will be asked to fill an online form (e-medical) for you and your dependent (if any). After submitting this form you will be able to see the HAP ID on the emedical form.
Save this form and take the print out. You need to take this form to the hospital with your passport for medical check up.


----------



## kirk1031 (Oct 8, 2015)

IMG_SL said:


> Oh! I didn't know it too had a price tag. ☺
> 
> Sent from my SM-J210F using Tapatalk


Yep,they charge it every time((


----------



## JasonUC (Jun 17, 2017)

expat_user_25 said:


> Just create an account on immiaccount
> https://online.immi.gov.au/lusc/login
> 
> Create a new application under My Health section after creating the immi account.
> ...




Thanks. I wasn’t sure if I am allowed to click submit button. When I clicked submit button, it said, “your information is sent to department” 


Anyway, It makes sense now.


----------



## rahul7star (Mar 7, 2018)

JasonUC said:


> Hey, can you tell us how to generate to HAP ID without paying Visa fee?


hope you got the ans 
I generated after payment though


----------



## JasonUC (Jun 17, 2017)

rahul7star said:


> hope you got the ans
> 
> I generated after payment though




Yes Sir, I did. Thanks for checking though.


----------



## Ptera (May 27, 2016)

Pathpk said:


> Well this is far more depressing than I thought - the uncertainty and waiting ,particularly when you don't know anyone in the most populated city in the world.


Don´t worry buddy, you will get it very soon. Now, you can enjoy the holiday for couple of months.. Such opportunity you won´t get anymore in the future as you will have to work the rest of your life))


----------



## Loverj24 (Mar 31, 2014)

Hi Friends,

I submitted my 189 EOI yesterday with 75 Points. Code 261111.
Can I expect an invite soon?


----------



## Beldyev (Aug 23, 2015)

Loverj24 said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> I submitted my 189 EOI yesterday with 75 Points. Code 261111.
> Can I expect an invite soon?


no, you can't


----------



## Loverj24 (Mar 31, 2014)

Beldyev said:


> no, you can't


Thanks for your reply. If not, then what is the current trend of invites - if you are aware of?


----------



## foxes (Aug 20, 2017)

Loverj24 said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Nope. Go for 190 instead mate.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ramramram222 (Jul 26, 2017)

https://www.facebook.com/ausmigrationnews/posts/2089889304591879

Australian government has gone wild. They are after African white farmers now. They are reducing quotas for skilled migration people and fulfilling by farmers. 

What a person is our Homeaffairs minister Dutton. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## abcFalcon (Mar 10, 2018)

Hi, I am a newbie and My query is:
When is the next invites for 189 EOI expected?


----------



## salbhir (Feb 21, 2018)

abcFalcon said:


> Hi, I am a newbie and My query is:
> When is the next invites for 189 EOI expected?


That will be 21st March. 

Usually happens 1st and 3rd Wednesday of the month.


----------



## meldney (Sep 6, 2017)

Accountants had the ceiling of 4785 and the invitation stopped at 2633. According to the department, the occupation ceiling reflect other visa categories like ENS, RSMS etc. Is it applicable to all other occupations? If so why those occupations are not yet hit and why wasn't the case last year. Anyone knows ?


----------



## SunV (Jan 31, 2018)

JasonUC said:


> Hey, can you tell us how to generate to HAP ID without paying Visa fee?


You can go for medical without Invite. Steps to follow:

1) Crete account in immigration Australia website. https://online.immi.gov.au/lusc/login
2) Click on New Application
3) Click on HEalth
4) Click on My Health Declaration.
5) fill the details for all applicants (select 189 or 190 it doesn't matter health checkup is same for both visas).
6) it will automatically generate the HAP id.
7) Print all the forms.
8) Take Appointment with registered hospital/clinic ( in UK we need to provide our HAP id before appointment booking to hospital . so check what's the process in your country)
9) After Medicals your details will be automatically update in immigration account.


Let me know if you have any further queries.


----------



## harrymoves (Mar 11, 2018)

Hi..how long does it takes to grant visa once we lodge the application with all documents ( except pcc and medical) ?..Say, if we apply by April 2nd week , when we can expect the grant..my anezco code is 261313 , and pts 75.


----------



## G.K (Mar 30, 2016)

Loverj24 said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> I submitted my 189 EOI yesterday with 75 Points. Code 261111.
> Can I expect an invite soon?


Looking at the trend in invitations and the posts.

You are likely to receive your 190 invite max within 10 days.

For 189: Throughout the year the cutoff is 75 so you may get it in initial rounds of next cycle.

Regards
G.K


----------



## G.K (Mar 30, 2016)

SunV said:


> Replied to your query in VIC thread. Hope that helps.
> 
> Best of Luck.


Yes of course! Thanks for checking mate.

Regards
G.K


----------



## andrearios (Sep 12, 2017)

Mr Birrell has analysed census results to identify whether professionals moving to Australia to fill skills shortages are actually getting jobs, and the answer is, in many cases they’re not.

Census 2016 results showed just 24 per cent of educated migrants aged 25 to 34 years old from non-English-speaking countries arriving between 2011 and 2016, were able to find professional level jobs by 2016. Five per cent had found managerial jobs.

This compares with 50 per cent of those from mainly English-speaking countries who managed to get professional jobs and an extra 13 per cent in managerial jobs.

Young people born in Australia had the best prospects, with 58 per cent in professional jobs and 10 per cent in managerial jobs.

But despite the poor job prospects, Mr Birrell said people still wanted to live in Australia.

Source: Immigration in Australia: Migrants are not addressing skills shortages, expert says

IT IS THAT TRUE ?????? I´VE BEEN PUTTING MYSELF IN REALLY DIFFICULT SITUATIONS IN ORDER TO GET A VISA AND WHAT IF AFTER THAT I WILL HAVE TO SPEND MY ENTIRE LIFE IN AUSTRALIA CLEANING TOILETS?


----------



## MdAamerHasan (Mar 15, 2018)

Hey guys, Looking for an info on 189/190 under 263111 with 65/70 points respectively.
points breakdown
Age 30
Pte 20
Edu 15
SS 5
Eoi initiated on 13 nov 2017 with 10 in pte

Eoi Updated on 15 mar 2018 with 20 in pte

Any suggetions about expecting invite for any of the above mentioned visa category, and what could be the time frame if yes.

thanks n regards


----------



## abcFalcon (Mar 10, 2018)

Thank you.
I have filed EOI for 189 code 261313 with 70 points on 15.03.2018
What are the chances to receive the invite and by when we can expect?


----------



## foxes (Aug 20, 2017)

MdAamerHasan said:


> Hey guys, Looking for an info on 189/190 under 263111 with 65/70 points respectively.
> points breakdown
> Age 30
> Pte 20
> ...




If the current trend continues, its less likely for you to get an invite both for 189 and 190 anytime soon.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## foxes (Aug 20, 2017)

abcFalcon said:


> Thank you.
> I have filed EOI for 189 code 261313 with 70 points on 15.03.2018
> What are the chances to receive the invite and by when we can expect?




Not anytime soon. Did you apply 190 too? You have better chance with 190 at the moment with 70 points.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## uday63 (Sep 22, 2016)

andrearios said:


> Mr Birrell has analysed census results to identify whether professionals moving to Australia to fill skills shortages are actually getting jobs, and the answer is, in many cases they’re not.
> 
> Census 2016 results showed just 24 per cent of educated migrants aged 25 to 34 years old from non-English-speaking countries arriving between 2011 and 2016, were able to find professional level jobs by 2016. Five per cent had found managerial jobs.
> 
> ...


Believe me It's a struggle initially to get the right job.Job market especially IT is small.People come here expecting US like market.My friend who was Oracle DBA with CITI in India had tough time(8 months) getting job.Again, it all boils down to your skillset and bit of luck.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## abcFalcon (Mar 10, 2018)

foxes said:


> Not anytime soon. Did you apply 190 too? You have better chance with 190 at the moment with 70 points.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I have submitted an EOI for 190 as well, with 70+5 points under 261313
Can I expect an invitefor 190? 
Also, I am not very clear about the differences between 189/190 visa apart from the point that 190 is state sponsored and the person needs to be in the state for minimum 2 years. Can someone point out if there is any other major drawback with 190?
Help appreciated.


----------



## foxes (Aug 20, 2017)

abcFalcon said:


> I have submitted an EOI for 190 as well, with 70+5 points under 261313
> 
> Can I expect an invitefor 190?
> 
> ...




190 is state sponsored PR. You have to live in the state that gives you sponsorship for 2 years if you get the 190 PR.

Please do your research first. This thread has so much useful information: 
READ THIS FIRST! - Want to go to Australia? What you need to know - READ THIS FIRST!
https://r.tapatalk.com/shareLink?sh.../expats/showthread.php?t=1241401&share_type=t


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## abcFalcon (Mar 10, 2018)

Thanks, thats helpful
Can I expect an invite for 190 with 75 points under 261313 filed EOI on 15.03.2018


----------



## ANSLegolas (Jul 5, 2017)

Hi All,

When I started filling my EOI back in October 2017, the cut off marks for 263111 was 65 points and I was only having 60 points which was obviously not enough. I had to work my bums out to get a band score of 8 each for IELTS and finally got the points score up to 70. By the time I updated the EOI with additional points from IELTS the cut-off has rocketed to 75 in two weeks (while I did IELTS exam it was 65 and by the time I got the results it has gone up to 75). I updated my EOI with 70 points in mid November and the current DOE for 70 pointers for Code 263111 is 30th October 2017. 

After tolerating the frustration for 3 months I applied for 90 with VIC in February and the Victorian government has been generous enough to reprieve my poor soul with a 190 (VIC) invitation ( FYI it took only about 1 month). I'm thinking of waiting for another for another 45-50 days before submitting the visa and try my luck with 189 since I'm almost on the border and also because my partners family is in another state and would like to start off there rather than halting in the midway after committing 2 years to VIC.

Any advice gentlemen? would the additional wait time be fruitful? any signs of ending to this uncertain period? will there be any hope in the next selection year? will the allocations to the 189-NZ stream get reset after June 2018?

Many thanks 

Code 263111 (Computer Network and Systems Engineer)
189 - 70 points (DOE - second week of November 2017) 
190 - 75 points


----------



## devmech (Sep 8, 2017)

ANZSCO 233512
PTS 75
DOE 10-03-2018

Applied for 189 as well as 190.
Today I have received an invite for 190 NSW.

I am confused as to what to do now as I have 2 weeks to act on 190 invite.
Should I wait for 189 or go with 190?
Guys please help.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## dheerajsharma (Sep 14, 2017)

ANSLegolas said:


> Hi All,
> 
> When I started filling my EOI back in October 2017, the cut off marks for 263111 was 65 points and I was only having 60 points which was obviously not enough. I had to work my bums out to get a band score of 8 each for IELTS and finally got the points score up to 70. By the time I updated the EOI with additional points from IELTS the cut-off has rocketed to 75 in two weeks (while I did IELTS exam it was 65 and by the time I got the results it has gone up to 75). I updated my EOI with 70 points in mid November and the current DOE for 70 pointers for Code 263111 is 30th October 2017.
> 
> ...


Hi Mate,

I had been in similar situation. I had 65 points with DOE as 15 September. I applied for spouse assessment and got results on 31st October and updated my application with 70 points. Just in the previous round cut off was 65 and all 70 pointers and above used to get invited even if they update their EOI on the same day of round.
Unfortunately the cut off became 75 trom that round only.
Meanwhile on 3rd November I got invitation for NSW 190. Waited for 14 days for another 189 round and applied for NSW on the last day of pre-invite expiry.
Again got NSW approval within a week on 23rd November.
Again I thought that I might get lucky and 70 pointers may be invited before the 2 months if applying the visa are exhausted. But the invitation for 70 pointers didn't move for the single day in those 2 months.
I applied for 190 visa just before expiring on 19th January 2018, after witnessing all the possible rounds I could for 189.
Effectively I waited for two and half months with 70 points for 189 but in vain.
Now I'm waiting for the grant for 2 months. Sometimes I feel my visa application would have moved further if I had applied in November itself without wasting 2 precious months.
Given the scenario I'm not sure if the 189 invites will move further in coming 2 months.
The decision is yours.

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


----------



## meldney (Sep 6, 2017)

ANSLegolas said:


> Hi All,
> 
> When I started filling my EOI back in October 2017, the cut off marks for 263111 was 65 points and I was only having 60 points which was obviously not enough. I had to work my bums out to get a band score of 8 each for IELTS and finally got the points score up to 70. By the time I updated the EOI with additional points from IELTS the cut-off has rocketed to 75 in two weeks (while I did IELTS exam it was 65 and by the time I got the results it has gone up to 75). I updated my EOI with 70 points in mid November and the current DOE for 70 pointers for Code 263111 is 30th October 2017.
> 
> ...


I would suggest not to give away the 190 invite. Looking at the trend, the required points only progress never regress as the applicants are increasing and requirement in Australia is decreasing. There will sure be a cut down on ceiling for 263111, even last year there was a cut of 10% and in this year also expecting 10-20%. So eventually the points may raise to 80 or stands at 75. I know people who gave up their chance in 190 for 189 and now regretting everyday. Its my advise, you can choose it upon your priority, but dont take decision which makes you regret.If I were you, i would have taken.


----------



## jagan123 (Jul 17, 2017)

devmech said:


> ANZSCO 233512
> PTS 75
> DOE 10-03-2018
> 
> ...


When did you get the NSW invite? 
I reckon invites have 60 days response period?

261313
Points 75 - 189
DOE 12/03/2018


----------



## chp85 (Feb 26, 2018)

devmech said:


> ANZSCO 233512
> PTS 75
> DOE 10-03-2018
> 
> ...


I was in a similar situation, I waited for 189 for few days and received the same. Based on your date of expiry of NSW invite you can decide whether you can wait or not. Next EOI round is tentatively to be held on 21st March.


----------



## shabk74 (Aug 30, 2017)

devmech said:


> ANZSCO 233512
> PTS 75
> DOE 10-03-2018
> 
> ...


Hi Dev, one question. Did the invite email land in your mailbox or other folders? Is yours an gmail account? Do I have to also check my spam folder? I have 80 points for 190 but no invite so far


----------



## foxes (Aug 20, 2017)

devmech said:


> ANZSCO 233512
> PTS 75
> DOE 10-03-2018
> 
> ...




It depends on what you want. 

If you want a certain visa but with restricted movement: go for 190.

If you want a non restricted but with uncertain grant: go for 189.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## devmech (Sep 8, 2017)

jagan123 said:


> devmech said:
> 
> 
> > ANZSCO 233512
> ...


Well my agent called me up in the morning 10 am IST and thus is an invitation to apply which has to be answered within a time frame of 14 days.


----------



## devmech (Sep 8, 2017)

@chp85 
Thank u
I think i should wait till 21st then.

@shabk74
My account is being monitored by my agent so dont know which folder did it land. My pts for 190 are 80, unsure why u weren't invited.

Sry guys I had to reply in a new post as i was not able to reply to your posts.


----------



## Ptera (May 27, 2016)

devmech said:


> @chp85
> Thank u
> I think i should wait till 21st then.
> 
> ...


Hi mate,
Definetely, you need to wait until 21.03. because with 75 you will get invite for sure as even 70 pointers got invited last week for 189 in our occupation 2335.
Just wait one more week buddy! Good luck!


----------



## ozielover (Feb 21, 2017)

Someone pls help. Is 2 years min experience required for ACS assessment. My girl friend has done engineering in computer science and has no work experience. Can we do ACS assessment for her in 261313 without experience.


----------



## rishana1004 (Mar 10, 2018)

I have 80 for 189, 85 for 190. Haven’t got invited yet. And I m fed up now, about to go back. Based on what happened recently such as unofficial invites, ambiguous rules, constantly change invite rules during the financial year, ect, I just can’t trust this government anymore. 

Here’s bit of my thoughts: 
1. Australia doesn’t have a strong market as the US, a good welfare system as Northern Europe, an advanced infrastructure as China. once you have lived here for a while you will easily notice the dated roads, ridiculous internet, old fashions, and backwards lifestyle and way of thinking. If you are an expert in your area you will know Australia is far behind in every area in the world. 

2. However, the ignorance and arrogance of Australian people are unbelievable. It’s not only about being racist, Australia just have this weird things of being extremely exclusive. I used to think they hate Asian, but my boyfriend is a British and he also lived in Canada for a year where he never had problems with, he said he got laughed at or provoked in pubs and stuff because of his accent and nationality. Sometime the discrimination is not obvious but you just can feel it everywhere. 

3. Australian economy structure is weak. What Australia is good at in the world market? Wools, crops, iron, education industry, tourism, which are so fragile and can be defeated easily. We all know with the fast development of AI and stuff the world is entering a new era of technology, but Australia is just not good at any of them. If you already want a retired lifestyle, Australia is great for you, but if you want to get close to the cut edge techs, talented people, vibrant industries, it’s a wrong place here. 

Back to their stupibility: if you are sincere with your “immigration for talent”, once you grant people invites, you need to process it ASAP to the PR so that they can make a good use of it and find great jobs. 

However, take 190 as an example, imagine after you jump over heaps of hazel like skills assessment, EOI and things like that, after 1 month you get an offer. You confirm to take the offer, there will be 2 months more before you get officially invited, after which it will be 9 months before you get PR. During the period many people missed out the graduate programs, missed out so many great chances. Is this what you intend to do? Let PHDs eventually drive a taxi?


----------



## mjke1337 (Aug 26, 2017)

rishana1004 said:


> I have 80 for 189, 85 for 190. Haven’t got invited yet. And I m fed up now, about to go back. Based on what happened recently such as unofficial invites, ambiguous rules, constantly change invite rules during the financial year, ect, I just can’t trust this government anymore.
> 
> Here’s bit of my thoughts:
> 1. Australia doesn’t have a strong market as the US, a good welfare system as Northern Europe, an advanced infrastructure as China. once you have lived here for a while you will easily notice the dated roads, ridiculous internet, old fashions, and backwards lifestyle and way of thinking. If you are an expert in your area you will know Australia is far behind in every area in the world.
> ...



Very valid points but i will not buy the racism part though the current government, more specifically, Peter Dutton has showed us that white migration policy is very much alive. 

Treating skilled migrants as liability is what making me consider canada as an alternative. But my heart is stuck in Melbourne.


----------



## foxes (Aug 20, 2017)

ozielover said:


> Someone pls help. Is 2 years min experience required for ACS assessment. My girl friend has done engineering in computer science and has no work experience. Can we do ACS assessment for her in 261313 without experience.




She needs min. 2 years of experience assuming that her degree is closely related to what is required for 261313. Else, she needs only 1 year of experience if she graduated from Aus university.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## megateja (Feb 5, 2018)

Form 47 a is mandatory? For dependent declaration 190 VISA ?


----------



## ozielover (Feb 21, 2017)

foxes said:


> She needs min. 2 years of experience assuming that her degree is closely related to what is required for 261313. Else, she needs only 1 year of experience if she graduated from Aus university.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks for the reply. She did her studies in India. She did masters degree M.tech embedded systems after her bachelors in CS, still she needs experience ?


----------



## KingKing (Oct 20, 2017)

*Any 190 NSW invite for this week 261313 - Software Engineer*

HI Guys,

Has anyone received NSW Invite for this week - 261313


----------



## KingKing (Oct 20, 2017)

HI Guys,

I have updated my EOI for 189- 75 points on 14th March and 190 with 80 points on the same day..

Has anyone received NSW Invite for this week - 261313 ?

Thanks

__________________________________________________________________

261313 | EOI 189 - 75 pts - 14-Mar-2018 | EOI 190 - 80 pts - 14-Mar-2018
Invitation : Waiting
___________________________________________________________________


----------



## foxes (Aug 20, 2017)

ozielover said:


> Thanks for the reply. She did her studies in India. She did masters degree M.tech embedded systems after her bachelors in CS, still she needs experience ?



Yes she does. Her master degree does not exempt her from the experience requirement. 

Please find the information in the link below:

https://www.acs.org.au/content/dam/acs/acs-skills/Summary of Criteria - 2017.pdf


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## devmech (Sep 8, 2017)

Ptera said:


> devmech said:
> 
> 
> > @chp85
> ...


Thank u dear.
Even I think I should wait for 21st.


----------



## KingKing (Oct 20, 2017)

rishana1004 said:


> I have 80 for 189, 85 for 190. Haven’t got invited yet. And I m fed up now, about to go back. Based on what happened recently such as unofficial invites, ambiguous rules, constantly change invite rules during the financial year, ect, I just can’t trust this government anymore.
> 
> Here’s bit of my thoughts:
> 1. Australia doesn’t have a strong market as the US, a good welfare system as Northern Europe, an advanced infrastructure as China. once you have lived here for a while you will easily notice the dated roads, ridiculous internet, old fashions, and backwards lifestyle and way of thinking. If you are an expert in your area you will know Australia is far behind in every area in the world.
> ...


Can you please share your timelines and job code applied


----------



## ozielover (Feb 21, 2017)

foxes said:


> Yes she does. Her master degree does not exempt her from the experience requirement.
> 
> Please find the information in the link below:
> 
> ...


thank you, much helpful info.


----------



## derik2020 (May 29, 2017)

skillselect is down


----------



## s_jose (Mar 22, 2010)

rishana1004 said:


> I have 80 for 189, 85 for 190. Haven’t got invited yet. And I m fed up now, about to go back. Based on what happened recently such as unofficial invites, ambiguous rules, constantly change invite rules during the financial year, ect, I just can’t trust this government anymore.
> 
> Here’s bit of my thoughts:
> 1. Australia doesn’t have a strong market as the US, a good welfare system as Northern Europe, an advanced infrastructure as China. once you have lived here for a while you will easily notice the dated roads, ridiculous internet, old fashions, and backwards lifestyle and way of thinking. If you are an expert in your area you will know Australia is far behind in every area in the world.
> ...


My 2 cents. I honestly think you should migrate elsewhere - why would you migrate to a country where you think you wouldn't be happy??? 
Secondly, you should be thankful if you get an invite and eventually PR - Its not your privilege!

Hope this helps and you make the right decision to migrate elsewhere.

A bit more about myself - happily living in Australia for the past 8 years. True blue for the past 3 years


----------



## CurryMuncher (Feb 10, 2018)

derik2020 said:


> skillselect is down


Does it say “The configuration for this token service does not specify a defaultApplicationLocation. Please configure an appSetting key called defaultApplicationLocation, with a suitable default url location.” for you also ? :rant: :frown:


----------



## am212312412 (Feb 4, 2018)

Hi All,

How much time is the ACS generally taking for the assessment these days?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Soundmusic (Oct 3, 2017)

Dear all, 

I have updated my EOI with the latest PTE results(L90/R83/S90/W90) today.

Pls see my details.
Code: 261313, 189 : 75 Points.
EoI submitted : 30 Sept 2017 
DOE date : 18 March 2018
Age : 25 points, Edu : 15 points, Exp : 15 points, PTE : 20 points 

I have 2 queries.
1. What are the chances of getting an invite on round dated 21 March? Or need I wait till the round on 4 April?

2. I have not updated my EoI for SC 190, since I hope to get the invite for SC 189 latest by 4 April. Is it wise not to update the same ?

Experts, pls advise.
Thanks.


----------



## Ramramram222 (Jul 26, 2017)

Soundmusic said:


> Dear all,
> 
> I have updated my EOI with the latest PTE results(L90/R83/S90/W90) today.
> 
> ...




First congratulations for higher PTE-A score. 

Next round is just 3 days away from today, so you might miss that round. But you will definitely get invitation on 4 April. 
While having 75 points for 189, better forget about 190. Let that 190 go to some other 70 points people as if you update it and get invited, I am sure you're not gonna accept it cause you will get 189 invitation very soon. So be a wise man and wait for 189 only. 

Cheers!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dpk choudhary (Mar 18, 2018)

Hi 
I am new to this forum. Few basic questions if anyone can answer.
Pls, see my details.
Code: 261313, 189 : 70 Points.
Code: 261313, 190 : 75 Points.

EoI submitted: 16 March 2018

Question1) What are the chances I will get an invite in near future, as I got to know from this forum that 75 is the new benchmark for 189.
Question2) I am planning to re-appear for PTE score to get all 79. For that, I want to know how early one should submit EOI to get picket for the draw. ( In my case I am appearing on 25 and 26 March I will get results and If update EOI same day. Will I be considered for 4th April ( Hoping with more than 70 Marks)?
Question3) What is that DOD date stands for.


----------



## Soundmusic (Oct 3, 2017)

Thanks so much Ram.
As suggested by you, I'm not gonna update 190.

I hope there will be invites happening in April, unlike last year, when they have stopped the invites by April first week and the same restarted only by July.


----------



## foxes (Aug 20, 2017)

dpk choudhary said:


> Hi
> I am new to this forum. Few basic questions if anyone can answer.
> Pls, see my details.
> Code: 261313, 189 : 70 Points.
> ...


1. Impossible with 70 points for 189 (assuming they keep inviting 300 people per round). 

2. Most likely, yes.

3. Do you mean DOE=Date of Effect?


----------



## naqvih08 (Mar 18, 2018)

Hi Mates!

I just joined the forum. I have submitted my EOI back in May 2017 for Civil Engineer 233211 but updated and resumbitted with 65 points for 189 and 70 points for 190 NSW on 29 Jan 2018. Based on current scenario, its obvious that for 189 ITA is not possible unless they increase the invites for next rounds.

But I am hopeful for NSW 190 with 65+5. I have seen couple of cases on immitracker with same points and submission dates 1 month before mine and getting invite. What do you guys think?


----------



## SunV (Jan 31, 2018)

Soundmusic said:


> Thanks so much Ram.
> As suggested by you, I'm not gonna update 190.
> 
> I hope there will be invites happening in April, unlike last year, when they have stopped the invites by April first week and the same restarted only by July.


No one can predict the invites in the current scenario, but what if it happens like last time that in 189 no one get invited in after April and SS quota is filled completely. will you feel cheated?

My suggestion: Take your own decisions and draw your own priorities. Rest is on you.

Best of luck.


----------



## azam_qr (Mar 19, 2016)

devmech said:


> ANZSCO 233512
> PTS 75
> DOE 10-03-2018
> 
> ...



Can I know your points for 189?


----------



## naqvih08 (Mar 18, 2018)

Dear Friends,
In continuation to my above query, i also want to clarify one more thing. My Skillselect account was made by my agent and she provided her own email id, now i have changed the email address to mine and it shows as well that information updated, but no confirmation email and no where on skillselect i can find the email address now registered/ subscribed.


----------



## mjke1337 (Aug 26, 2017)

naqvih08 said:


> Dear Friends,
> In continuation to my above query, i also want to clarify one more thing. My Skillselect account was made by my agent and she provided her own email id, now i have changed the email address to mine and it shows as well that information updated, but no confirmation email and no where on skillselect i can find the email address now registered/ subscribed.



Hi,

No confirmation email is sent. Be very careful while changing the email. The skillselect website is pretty basic, thus not much effort is put into user experience front, you cannot see the email id currently attached to your EOI.

My advice: Please don't copy paste the emails, enter them very carefully twice.

Regards


----------



## meldney (Sep 6, 2017)

Soundmusic said:


> Thanks so much Ram.
> As suggested by you, I'm not gonna update 190.
> 
> I hope there will be invites happening in April, unlike last year, when they have stopped the invites by April first week and the same restarted only by July.


Last year 261313 stopped by April since the ceiling was met. This year the ceiling just reached 50% so definitely will continue till June.


----------



## mjke1337 (Aug 26, 2017)

meldney said:


> Last year 261313 stopped by April since the ceiling was met. This year the ceiling just reached 50% so definitely will continue till June.


hope so, at least people before me should get invites to pave way for me


----------



## seemasharma1584 (Dec 13, 2017)

mjke1337 said:


> hope so, at least people before me should get invites to pave way for me


I'm scared Now.. I seriously hope to get this time.. eoi on 1st march..

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## mjke1337 (Aug 26, 2017)

seemasharma1584 said:


> I'm scared Now.. I seriously hope to get this time.. eoi on 1st march..
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


chillax seema, with 75 points you are most wanted candidate as per DHA current invites. Prepare for medicals and PCC(especially if you are in India). All the best.


----------



## seemasharma1584 (Dec 13, 2017)

mjke1337 said:


> chillax seema, with 75 points you are most wanted candidate as per DHA current invites. Prepare for medicals and PCC(especially if you are in India). All the best.


Pcc for spouse ready.. mine scheduled toMorrow  medical want to do it on Wednesday 

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## rahul7star (Mar 7, 2018)

seemasharma1584 said:


> Pcc for spouse ready.. mine scheduled toMorrow  medical want to do it on Wednesday
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


how abt 190?? NSW will continue till march i think for 2613


----------



## Ramramram222 (Jul 26, 2017)

Soundmusic said:


> Thanks so much Ram.
> 
> As suggested by you, I'm not gonna update 190.
> 
> ...




It was a different scenario in last yr bro. All the pro rata occupations had reached its ceilings so DIBP had stopped inviting people till July. But, none of the pro rata will hit the occupation ceilings this yr by July. So don't worry you will be fine. 

Cheers!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## seemasharma1584 (Dec 13, 2017)

rahul7star said:


> how abt 190?? NSW will continue till march i think for 2613


Thats the second option after march 21st invite...

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## moveoz (Feb 14, 2018)

Hi all, I have got a promotion after submitting my ACS application, result awaited. Should I inform them or will it be fine to claim relevant experience under new designation in EOI. Please if someone could guide me, thanks


----------



## greenhost (May 9, 2016)

moveoz said:


> Hi all, I have got a promotion after submitting my ACS application, result awaited. Should I inform them or will it be fine to claim relevant experience under new designation in EOI. Please if someone could guide me, thanks


I think experience in the same field counts, but not designations.

Sent from ️ using Tapatalk


----------



## jagan123 (Jul 17, 2017)

KingKing said:


> HI Guys,
> 
> I have updated my EOI for 189- 75 points on 14th March and 190 with 80 points on the same day..
> 
> ...


Cheers mate!! lets hope the best for 21st mar :fingerscrossed:

261313 189 75 12 Mar 2018
190 80 12 Mar 2018


----------



## harrymoves (Mar 11, 2018)

Submitting PCC and Medical within 1 month of visa application submission can cause any delay in the visa grant ?

I am expecting invite on 21 March or first week of April ( 189 - 75 points, DOE - 8 March) . Still preparing the documents for application. PCC and medicals not done. I want to submit teh application before pcc and medicals.

Appreciate your suggestions. Thanks !


----------



## niko2222 (Jan 8, 2018)

70 points 
job code. 331111 Bricklayer.
eoi.21/02/18
433 position on immigration tracker. 

When could you expect an invite? Thanks to anyone that responds.


----------



## Oren29 (Mar 18, 2018)

foxes said:


> Not anytime soon. Did you apply 190 too? You have better chance with 190 at the moment with 70 points.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hi,

I've already submitted my application for 189 with 70 points. For 190 - should I create a new application, or do I've an option of updating my previous submission to add 190 on it?


Thanks


----------



## Ducko (Mar 13, 2018)

For some reasons the official data of the March 7 invitation rounds have not been released on the DHA website. Is it normal ?


----------



## expat_user_25 (Jan 9, 2018)

Ducko said:


> For some reasons the official data of the March 7 invitation rounds have not been released on the DHA website. Is it normal ?




Interesting! Generally they publish the result and next invitation round date on Monday morning. Let’s see if they publish it by end of day.


----------



## Gunner147 (Jul 24, 2017)

Hi there,

My elder brother have 2.5 years of exp in Civil/Structural Engineering. If we complete his skills assessment from Engineers Australia with one episode being related to work experience, will he be able to claim 5 points when his work experience reaches a mark of 3 years? Will EOI automatically update? Or we have to go back to EA to give points to us for work exp?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## foxes (Aug 20, 2017)

Oren29 said:


> Hi,
> 
> 
> 
> ...




You can do either of both. Since you have lodged your 189 application, it’s better to create another application.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## meldney (Sep 6, 2017)

niko2222 said:


> 70 points
> job code. 331111 Bricklayer.
> eoi.21/02/18
> 433 position on immigration tracker.
> ...


Apply for a state, you will get picked up in few days. 189 will take months for you with 70 points.


----------



## sanlal (Aug 23, 2016)

Hi everyone, 

My friend has recently submitted EOI under ICT BA (ANZSCO: 26111) with 75 points (including a superior PTE score of 20 points & 10 points for employment) and he has some queries in his application. 

Can he go ahead without claiming employment points while lodging the visa? 

Also, his spouse is from a different occupation: Marketing specialist. If claims spouse points in his EOI, does he need to provide evidence of employment (such as salary slip, ITR, etc. His spouse is yet to do a skills assessment and appear for English tests. 

Your advice and feedback on this would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Hrn240 (Oct 6, 2017)

Ducko said:


> For some reasons the official data of the March 7 invitation rounds have not been released on the DHA website. Is it normal ?


This is might be next invitation round will be held on 28th instead of 23th, if this is the case, then rest of the invitation rounds will fall on first wednesday and the third for remaining month until july. Just guessing.


----------



## FFacs (Jul 6, 2016)

sanlal said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> My friend has recently submitted EOI under ICT BA (ANZSCO: 26111) with 75 points (including a superior PTE score of 20 points & 10 points for employment) and he has some queries in his application.
> 
> ...


He can make an EOI with as many points as he wishes. If he's invited he will be required to demonstrate evidence for all points claimed at that time, failure to do so will see application rejected.So if he claims 10 points for employment, 10 points must be proved. He will need to prove the veracity of all claims made for his skills assessment though, including experience required.

If you want to claim partner points, they will need a skills assessment. They will have the same burden of proof in application as primary applicant.


----------



## Sofie16067 (Oct 3, 2017)

Hi everyone, can anyone help me to at least learn when to expect invitation DOE is august 1 for eoi 189 60 points and 190 65 points for registered nurse. thanks


----------



## shalinjames (Jun 27, 2017)

Is there any hope for 2613 Anzsco 70 pointers in this immigration year?

Looks like there is no hope for me.

DOE 02-12-2017 . I expected that I would get an invite soon. But the 300 invitation trend is so depressing....


Sent from my DUK-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Beldyev (Aug 23, 2015)

Sofie16067 said:


> Hi everyone, can anyone help me to at least learn when to expect invitation DOE is august 1 for eoi 189 60 points and 190 65 points for registered nurse. thanks


In 2019 or later


----------



## Beldyev (Aug 23, 2015)

shalinjames said:


> Is there any hope for 2613 Anzsco 70 pointers in this immigration year?
> 
> Looks like there is no hope for me.
> 
> ...


No hope at all. Increase your points or get back in July


----------



## rrsingh (Dec 18, 2016)

Hello All,

If I apply for EOI iaround April end or early May, will my application / pending invite be in queue, or do the immigration office reset the application again in June ?
Then do I have to apply again in july ?


----------



## rrsingh (Dec 18, 2016)

rrsingh said:


> Hello All,
> 
> If I apply for EOI iaround April end or early May, will my application / pending invite be in queue, or do the immigration office reset the application again in June ?
> Then do I have to apply again in july ?


My points - 70 for 189


----------



## meldney (Sep 6, 2017)

Sofie16067 said:


> Hi everyone, can anyone help me to at least learn when to expect invitation DOE is august 1 for eoi 189 60 points and 190 65 points for registered nurse. thanks


Apply for state, usually nurses are picked up fast by state. Not seeing any chance for 189.


----------



## Sofie16067 (Oct 3, 2017)

I had applied for 190 state and 489 the same time last Aug. 1 2017 still no invite so frustrating


----------



## ankititp (Aug 12, 2017)

jagan123 said:


> Cheers mate!! lets hope the best for 21st mar :fingerscrossed:
> 
> 261313 189 75 12 Mar 2018
> 190 80 12 Mar 2018


i am in same boat and i think no


----------



## meldney (Sep 6, 2017)

Sofie16067 said:


> I had applied for 190 state and 489 the same time last Aug. 1 2017 still no invite so frustrating


Which states you applied ? And what's your ANZSCO, nurses have many ANZSCO to apply.


----------



## Sofie16067 (Oct 3, 2017)

I applied in NSW, ANZSCO 254412(aged care) and i will be turning 40 this aug, so means minus 10 points again for me. this is really disappointing.


----------



## foxes (Aug 20, 2017)

Sofie16067 said:


> I applied in NSW, ANZSCO 254412(aged care) and i will be turning 40 this aug, so means minus 10 points again for me. this is really disappointing.




NSW can prioritise your application if you are about to lose points (e.g age). Find the details on their website. Good luck


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sofie16067 (Oct 3, 2017)

*Join: Aug 2017 Posts: 211 Pune 13 minutes ago · #812 Sofie16067 said: Original*

I had looked at NSW website regarding prioritising the EOI ( e.g losing points) its say that they don't prioritize instead they invite according to the highest points. thanks for the info


----------



## imagine2017 (Oct 29, 2017)

Hi All, my job belongs to the non-pro rata category of ICT Security Specialist. My EOI effective date is 13th March 2018. My total points is 75. Any idea of the trends for non-pro rata selection and if I should get an invite on 21st March.


----------



## meldney (Sep 6, 2017)

imagine2017 said:


> Hi All, my job belongs to the non-pro rata category of ICT Security Specialist. My EOI effective date is 13th March 2018. My total points is 75. Any idea of the trends for non-pro rata selection and if I should get an invite on 21st March.


You'll get in next round.


----------



## kbjan26 (Apr 12, 2015)

Applied/Increased my points to 75 now. My DOE is 20/03/2018

Guys it has been a tough experience of 2 years now.

I hope I get 189 invite now. Pray for me


----------



## maulikdoshi82 (Sep 9, 2017)

As per delta immigration only 70 points and above for 189 and 80 points and above for 489 are invited. Sorry for the bad news but you'll have to improve the score.

Link: https://deltaimmigration.com.au/Registered-Nurses-nec/254499.htm

But do check if it's listing the same ANZCO code as what you are looking for as I may not have complete details on it. 



Sofie16067 said:


> Hi everyone, can anyone help me to at least learn when to expect invitation DOE is august 1 for eoi 189 60 points and 190 65 points for registered nurse. thanks


----------



## maulikdoshi82 (Sep 9, 2017)

You'll get it in the next round for sure but do remember, it's still a long wait ahead even after the invite. Not to discourage here. Patience is your friend.



kbjan26 said:


> Applied/Increased my points to 75 now. My DOE is 20/03/2018
> 
> Guys it has been a tough experience of 2 years now.
> 
> I hope I get 189 invite now. Pray for me


----------



## kbjan26 (Apr 12, 2015)

maulikdoshi82 said:


> You'll get it in the next round for sure but do remember, it's still a long wait ahead even after the invite. Not to discourage here. Patience is your friend.


Oh bud , I have developed enough patience . All I wanted is to get an invite.


----------



## maulikdoshi82 (Sep 9, 2017)

This round is yours. Keep an eye around 21st of March.


kbjan26 said:


> Oh bud , I have developed enough patience . All I wanted is to get an invite.


----------



## k.amarjeet01 (Mar 13, 2017)

shalinjames said:


> Is there any hope for 2613 Anzsco 70 pointers in this immigration year?
> 
> Looks like there is no hope for me.
> 
> ...


If the trend of 300 invitations per round continues, it would be difficult for you. Why don't you try for 20 points for English Test!


----------



## Ausie (Mar 2, 2018)

Hey,
What is the code in which u r applying and what is the point breakup?
Do you have 10 or 20 in PTE?



kbjan26 said:


> Applied/Increased my points to 75 now. My DOE is 20/03/2018
> 
> Guys it has been a tough experience of 2 years now.
> 
> I hope I get 189 invite now. Pray for me


----------



## kbjan26 (Apr 12, 2015)

Ausie said:


> Hey,
> What is the code in which u r applying and what is the point breakup?
> Do you have 10 or 20 in PTE?


Everything in my signature


----------



## harsm123 (Dec 18, 2016)

Invitation night tomorrow..??

Sent from my Moto G (5) using Tapatalk


----------



## SunV (Jan 31, 2018)

harsm123 said:


> Invitation night tomorrow..??
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5) using Tapatalk


Previous round results and next invitation date is not published yet, so till now its doubtful.


----------



## Ismiya (Mar 19, 2018)

Did u got invitation? If yes can u please share which round or date?? to guess how long it will take for me


----------



## Ismiya (Mar 19, 2018)

I too having same doubt but the website is still strucked in 7th March. Then no update. Anyone have any idea about it or experienced like this in earlier month?? 
When will they update the date usually??


harsm123 said:


> Invitation night tomorrow..??
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5) using Tapatalk


----------



## Pathpk (Dec 3, 2017)

Anyone here from 2335XX (Ind, Mech, Prod engg) stream with EOI DOE in 2017, waiting for invitation?


----------



## prakash886 (Feb 18, 2018)

Hi All,

I have question regarding ACS skill assessment and adding points for one year post qualification experience.

I got my skill assessment in September 2017 using my bachelor's degree and professional year for developer programmer. At that time I did not include my work experience because I haven't completed one year at that time. 

1) Do i have to add my work experience in the skill assessment letter to claim 5 points (one year Australian experience) ?

2 ) i tried re assessment again last week and added the required documents for work experience but they did not include my work experience in the letter. They again assessed using my bachelor's degree and professional year

What should I do?

Thanks


----------



## expat_user_25 (Jan 9, 2018)

Ismiya said:


> I too having same doubt but the website is still strucked in 7th March. Then no update. Anyone have any idea about it or experienced like this in earlier month??
> When will they update the date usually??




Everyone is clueless  I think never happened in last 4 months for 1st and 3rd Wednesday.
They always update the info by Monday morning.


----------



## rocktopus (Mar 6, 2017)

andrearios said:


> Mr Birrell has analysed census results to identify whether professionals moving to Australia to fill skills shortages are actually getting jobs, and the answer is, in many cases they’re not.
> 
> Census 2016 results showed just 24 per cent of educated migrants aged 25 to 34 years old from non-English-speaking countries arriving between 2011 and 2016, were able to find professional level jobs by 2016. Five per cent had found managerial jobs.
> 
> ...


It is very true yes, from my and my acquaintances' experiences. Job opportunities are very scarce and the competition is extreme. The current skilled migration program is clearly very outdated and most occupations are not actually presenting any skill shortage at all. I know many engineers/master/phds working in cafes etc because they can't find a job. Over-qualification is an issue too, PR requirements results in massively qualified migrants coming in but the employers are often not ready to pay a wage matching the qualification level.


----------



## expat_user_25 (Jan 9, 2018)

expat_user_25 said:


> Everyone is clueless  I think never happened in last 4 months for 1st and 3rd Wednesday.
> They always update the info by Monday morning.


I checked in Skill select and saw this notification:
New occupation lists apply from 18 March 2018 with some caveats in place. For the latest information on eligible skilled occupations and occupational caveats check the website at https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/trav...sessing-authorities/skilled-occupations-lists

Based on this, it seems the invitation round will be delayed. This happened couple of month back too where they delayed the draw by a day because of change in the occupation list.


----------



## Ramramram222 (Jul 26, 2017)

Sofie16067 said:


> I applied in NSW, ANZSCO 254412(aged care) and i will be turning 40 this aug, so means minus 10 points again for me. this is really disappointing.




Hi,

I have even applied on Registered nurse 254421 at 60 points for NSW and 189. What's your point breakdown??
I have seen one friend had got invitation within 2 weeks from 254412 but he was having Australian education and 1 yr Australian experience as well.

You should have been invited long time ago.

Will you be able to share your points break down??

Thanks


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MirandaLi (Jan 7, 2018)

andrearios said:


> Mr Birrell has analysed census results to identify whether professionals moving to Australia to fill skills shortages are actually getting jobs, and the answer is, in many cases they’re not.
> 
> Census 2016 results showed just 24 per cent of educated migrants aged 25 to 34 years old from non-English-speaking countries arriving between 2011 and 2016, were able to find professional level jobs by 2016. Five per cent had found managerial jobs.
> 
> ...


Yes I believe this is true. This is the problem when they value English tests higher than education, working exp and skill sets. 

All they do is getting a lot of professional english speakers, writers and readers. What kind of society needs this much of language experts?

They really should encourage people to take professional courses such as big data security, blockchain technologies, aws architect etc, not PTE or Natti coaching -- no employer will see those band 8 as advantages! 

This is not a problem with the candidate, it's the problem with the point test system.


----------



## Ducko (Mar 13, 2018)

The data of March 7 round is up now on DHA website. The next round is March 21 as normal.


----------



## Pathpk (Dec 3, 2017)

Anyone here from 2335XX (Ind Mech Prod engg) stream with EOI DOE in 2017 still waiting for invitation?


----------



## venki276 (Feb 16, 2018)

Ducko said:


> The data of March 7 round is up now on DHA website. The next round is March 21 as normal.


Thanks for the update. That's great news.


----------



## Ismiya (Mar 19, 2018)

Thanks for ur reply. They updated today. It is anticipated to run on 21st. So hope for the best


expat_user_25 said:


> Ismiya said:
> 
> 
> > I too having same doubt but the website is still strucked in 7th March. Then no update. Anyone have any idea about it or experienced like this in earlier month??
> ...


----------



## kcsunita (Mar 20, 2018)

Hi,
I have updated my EOI (general accountants) last Friday and it is 75 points now. I have applied for both, 189 &190 for NSW. Can somebody tell me if there is any chance of getting invitation?
i would much appreciate some replies.


----------



## rocktopus (Mar 6, 2017)

rishana1004 said:


> I have 80 for 189, 85 for 190. Haven’t got invited yet. And I m fed up now, about to go back. Based on what happened recently such as unofficial invites, ambiguous rules, constantly change invite rules during the financial year, ect, I just can’t trust this government anymore.
> 
> Here’s bit of my thoughts:
> 1. Australia doesn’t have a strong market as the US, a good welfare system as Northern Europe, an advanced infrastructure as China. once you have lived here for a while you will easily notice the dated roads, ridiculous internet, old fashions, and backwards lifestyle and way of thinking. If you are an expert in your area you will know Australia is far behind in every area in the world.
> ...


Mate if that's really what you think about Australia then please cancel your EOI asap and don't try to come here. Someone else that can truly appreciate this country and culture will gladly take your spot. The last thing we need here are ungrateful entitled migrants.


----------



## kbjan26 (Apr 12, 2015)

andrearios said:


> Mr Birrell has analysed census results to identify whether professionals moving to Australia to fill skills shortages are actually getting jobs, and the answer is, in many cases they’re not.
> 
> Census 2016 results showed just 24 per cent of educated migrants aged 25 to 34 years old from non-English-speaking countries arriving between 2011 and 2016, were able to find professional level jobs by 2016. Five per cent had found managerial jobs.
> 
> ...


If you think you are going to clean toilets, then I believe you could do it efficiently in your home country itself.

Go to Job platforms and see how many jobs are available matching your skill set and what it requires to secure that job.Thats the way to go about it.


----------



## kbjan26 (Apr 12, 2015)

Hi Folks,

I just updated my points to 75 and awaiting invite.

But I am not quit prepared now financially. However, I understand I have two months of time before I can apply for it.

What's the total cost involved? And should I submit the PCC and medicals in this two month period?


----------



## Itzmemayz (Feb 11, 2018)

Me.. EOI dt 29.11.17.. 70 Points


----------



## tarungupta1688 (Jan 2, 2017)

7th march invitation round result uploaded :

7 March 2018 Invitation Round


----------



## yurigeorge (Dec 11, 2017)

It will be impossible to get an invitation to apply with 65 points

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Nilkot (Jan 12, 2018)

I've 65 points. Should I give up any hope?


----------



## kashifrana84 (Nov 22, 2016)

Hi Experts

I got the invitation from NSW for ICT Security Specialist 262112. I need to attach CV for the application now. In past I got rejected as they told me the reason 'other candidates show better ability and chances to get job in NSW'

So I was thinking my CV was not up to that mark. I really appreciate if some successful person can give me the template for CV. 

Regards,


----------



## foxes (Aug 20, 2017)

Nilkot said:


> I've 65 points. Should I give up any hope?




Unfortunately yes. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BulletAK (Sep 21, 2015)

Skilled Independent Visas - Invitation Trend - Australia has been updated with the following:

1. 7th March 2018 official round results.
2. State Nominations for the month of February 2018.


----------



## meldney (Sep 6, 2017)

kashifrana84 said:


> Hi Experts
> 
> I got the invitation from NSW for ICT Security Specialist 262112. I need to attach CV for the application now. In past I got rejected as they told me the reason 'other candidates show better ability and chances to get job in NSW'
> 
> ...


What was your points and English score. To prepare a good CV, check the ACS RnR for 262112 and make a good one on your own. If you copy paste from others CV, you'll be rejected again for plagiarism. Of course you can get a CV from someone to influence your writing.


----------



## meldney (Sep 6, 2017)

kbjan26 said:


> Hi Folks,
> 
> I just updated my points to 75 and awaiting invite.
> 
> ...


Mate , I don't think so with 75 points you will get in tonight round as you updated yesterday. A 2 weeks gap can be seen between rounds, so keep your expectation low for tonight and high for April 4th. 

And about the cost; AUD 3670 for you , AUD 1835 if you have partner and AUD 920 per kid if you have. You can start your PCC and Meds as you are almost there; PCC takes time depending on the countries you stayed, Meds are pretty faster.


----------



## Pathpk (Dec 3, 2017)

Does anyone know if DHA is going to stop inviting pro-rata occupations in April to make room for non-prorata?


----------



## FFacs (Jul 6, 2016)

MirandaLi said:


> Yes I believe this is true. This is the problem when they value English tests higher than education, working exp and skill sets.
> 
> All they do is getting a lot of professional english speakers, writers and readers. What kind of society needs this much of language experts?
> 
> ...


I respectfully disagree on two counts. Firstly on English language. I work on global programs and know that mitigating the issues caused by language difference costs a LOT. If you're on a global project, that's unavoidable, but for a national company I can understand how they will see less than ideal language ability as a minus point. I really don't wish to be rude, but the English on this forum (although very respectable indeed) is at a level where people would need to compensate. Whether that extra effort is worth it brings me to point two. 

Australia has a LOT of IT grads. Their IT skills spread is typical for a recent entrant/young country. They have a glut of people aged 23-28 with a degree in IT but little practical experience. SO if you're at that stage, you're up against native competition that: can communicate fluently, will have local (limited) experience and understand the social dynamics instinctively having grown in that environment. If you're more experienced, the relative lack of these might be easier to overlook. 

IMHO if you want to maximise your chances you need to act before you leave. IF your degree was essentially comp sci using java/python, etc and you have only 2-3 years working for one of the big multinational outsourcers from an "offshore" location, you're going to struggle to shine. Following courses on newer tech will help, but nothing helps more than experience implementing the same. IF you can beg your way onto projects where this tech is being implemented, get involved with research groups at your employer, or even request to review the approach used by other projects it will give you something. 

Personally I find the ACS system isn't working. It is failing to identify individuals where there are real shortages: 8+ years experience across relevant verticals, with a focus on recent tech and business partnership vs. client/provider development.


----------



## meldney (Sep 6, 2017)

Pathpk said:


> Does anyone know if DHA is going to stop inviting pro-rata occupations in April to make room for non-prorata?


Non pro rata has enough room already, the cut off moved down from 75 to 70 as they are invited well enough. So further cut in pro rata wouldn't happen, this ratio will continue. Best thing can happen would be with increasing the invitation to 1000+.


----------



## kbjan26 (Apr 12, 2015)

meldney said:


> Mate , I don't think so with 75 points you will get in tonight round as you updated yesterday. A 2 weeks gap can be seen between rounds, so keep your expectation low for tonight and high for April 4th.
> 
> And about the cost; AUD 3670 for you , AUD 1835 if you have partner and AUD 920 per kid if you have. You can start your PCC and Meds as you are almost there; PCC takes time depending on the countries you stayed, Meds are pretty faster.


Never mind bud. I have waited with patience and resilience for two years.

Now that I have reached where I wanted to I can wait with some confidence.


----------



## kbjan26 (Apr 12, 2015)

FFacs said:


> I respectfully disagree on two counts. Firstly on English language. I work on global programs and know that mitigating the issues caused by language difference costs a LOT. If you're on a global project, that's unavoidable, but for a national company I can understand how they will see less than ideal language ability as a minus point. I really don't wish to be rude, but the English on this forum (although very respectable indeed) is at a level where people would need to compensate. Whether that extra effort is worth it brings me to point two.
> 
> Australia has a LOT of IT grads. Their IT skills spread is typical for a recent entrant/young country. They have a glut of people aged 23-28 with a degree in IT but little practical experience. SO if you're at that stage, you're up against native competition that: can communicate fluently, will have local (limited) experience and understand the social dynamics instinctively having grown in that environment. If you're more experienced, the relative lack of these might be easier to overlook.
> 
> ...



Most relevant reply buddy. The only part I contradict with you is on the ACS front. They go by the way you submit your R&R. They cannot do police verification to see your abilities and knowledge. If you fake it then you are at your own risk. How I would depict is that you fake yourself as a pilot and finally you end up in Australia cleaning plane's tyres.

The immigration system is quite transparent


----------



## Dineshpancholi (Mar 13, 2018)

Hey guys, Any hope for Other engineering professional with EOI date of 7th November 2017. Thanks


----------



## kiasuvivek (Mar 21, 2017)

Hi. Saw the latest march invitation round results on official website. For 70 points, the last doe was 20tg Nov. I submitted mine on 28th Nov. Any chance I will get in next couple of rounds? 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3010 using Tapatalk


----------



## foxes (Aug 20, 2017)

kashifrana84 said:


> Hi Experts
> 
> I got the invitation from NSW for ICT Security Specialist 262112. I need to attach CV for the application now. In past I got rejected as they told me the reason 'other candidates show better ability and chances to get job in NSW'
> 
> ...




Wow this is the first time I heard NSW rejects someone’s application.

Did they at least refund your $300?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shabk74 (Aug 30, 2017)

meldney said:


> Non pro rata has enough room already, the cut off moved down from 75 to 70 as they are invited well enough. So further cut in pro rata wouldn't happen, this ratio will continue. Best thing can happen would be with increasing the invitation to 1000+.


Hi Meldney,

How do you find out which occupation is under prorata? Mine is Telecom Engineer - 263312. Can you suggest?


----------



## varunwalia (Mar 20, 2018)

*need guidance*



kiasuvivek said:


> Hi. Saw the latest march invitation round results on official website. For 70 points, the last doe was 20tg Nov. I submitted mine on 28th Nov. Any chance I will get in next couple of rounds?
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3010 using Tapatalk


I amA Civil Engineer as well. With 10+ years of Exp and Age 33. My IELTS score is 7(L), 7.5(R), 7(W), 8(S) overall 7.5. My score is 65 as of now. Yet to go ahead with my CDR from Engineers Australia. Would appreciate if u can guide me with the process of CDR. need guidance regarding English test as well. I think it is not possible to get n 8 in IELTS. shall i go for PTE or TOEFL? to increase my score from 65 to 75 if at all possible. 

Thanks 
Varun


----------



## shabk74 (Aug 30, 2017)

varunwalia said:


> I amA Civil Engineer as well. With 10+ years of Exp and Age 33. My IELTS score is 7(L), 7.5(R), 7(W), 8(S) overall 7.5. My score is 65 as of now. Yet to go ahead with my CDR from Engineers Australia. Would appreciate if u can guide me with the process of CDR. need guidance regarding English test as well. I think it is not possible to get n 8 in IELTS. shall i go for PTE or TOEFL? to increase my score from 65 to 75 if at all possible.
> 
> Thanks
> Varun


Its very difficult to score 8+ in all bands in IELTS. Dont waste time and money. Go for PTE. After 3 attempts at IELTS and 2 at PTE, i scored 90 in all sections in PTE. So i speak from experience. As for CDR, just follow the guidelines mentioned in MSA booklet. I got my assessment results in 18 days.


----------



## kbjan26 (Apr 12, 2015)

varunwalia said:


> kiasuvivek said:
> 
> 
> > Hi. Saw the latest march invitation round results on official website. For 70 points, the last doe was 20tg Nov. I submitted mine on 28th Nov. Any chance I will get in next couple of rounds?
> ...


Hey Varun,

PTE is the one you should look out for. Keep trying hard with PTE and you will be at the destination soon

Bala


----------



## SunV (Jan 31, 2018)

Best of luck to all who are waiting for 189. 3 more hours to go.


----------



## naqvih08 (Mar 18, 2018)

meldney said:


> Non pro rata has enough room already, the cut off moved down from 75 to 70 as they are invited well enough. So further cut in pro rata wouldn't happen, this ratio will continue. Best thing can happen would be with increasing the invitation to 1000+.


The best thing all non pro rata and 65 pointers can think for...


----------



## naqvih08 (Mar 18, 2018)

varunwalia said:


> I amA Civil Engineer as well. With 10+ years of Exp and Age 33. My IELTS score is 7(L), 7.5(R), 7(W), 8(S) overall 7.5. My score is 65 as of now. Yet to go ahead with my CDR from Engineers Australia. Would appreciate if u can guide me with the process of CDR. need guidance regarding English test as well. I think it is not possible to get n 8 in IELTS. shall i go for PTE or TOEFL? to increase my score from 65 to 75 if at all possible.
> 
> Thanks
> Varun


Hi Mate! Welcome to the party. My advise is not to waste any time and apply for EA assessment at earliest. They will take couple of months and for that u need 6 in all bands + now they accept PTE as well.

And as other mates suggested, get max in PTE and join us in the queue.


----------



## Ismiya (Mar 19, 2018)

Do u have any idea when to check or expect mail today or tmrw in india


----------



## kbjan26 (Apr 12, 2015)

Ismiya said:


> Do u have any idea when to check or expect mail today or tmrw in india


You will get email if selected in another 2 hours


----------



## naqvih08 (Mar 18, 2018)

kbjan26 said:


> You will get email if selected in another 2 hours


:fingerscrossed:


----------



## kbjan26 (Apr 12, 2015)

Not sure if this round is for me but still hope come free of cost so I dont wanna lose it


----------



## k.amarjeet01 (Mar 13, 2017)

kbjan26 said:


> Not sure if this round is for me but still hope come free of cost so I dont wanna lose it


Going by the trend of last few rounds, your invitation should be there in 7th April round. However, if they increase the number of invites from 300, you may get it today.


----------



## internationalcanuck (Apr 8, 2012)

Hi,
I first lodge my EOI on Jan. 9th for Civil Engineer, with 55+5 points (SC 190 NSW).
March 9, my EOI was updated to 65+5 points (SC189 , SC190 NSW and Victoria).
March 20, my EOI was updated to 75+5 points (SC189 , SC190 NSW and Victoria).

If I lodged my Original SC190 on March 9, will I be in the Invitation round for tomorrow? or will I be waiting until April 7th?
If not what are my chances for April 7?

Points Breakdown:
PTE Score: L85, R90, S90, W90 - overall 89
Age - 25
English - 20
Education - 15
Australian work experience - 10
Overseas experience - 5
Total: 75


----------



## k.amarjeet01 (Mar 13, 2017)

internationalcanuck said:


> Hi,
> I first lodge my EOI on Jan. 9th for Civil Engineer, with 55+5 points (SC 190 NSW).
> March 9, my EOI was updated to 65+5 points (SC189 , SC190 NSW and Victoria).
> March 20, my EOI was updated to 75+5 points (SC189 , SC190 NSW and Victoria).
> ...


What is ANZSCO code you have applied for? EOI date of effect will be 20th March. Check past invitation round. If the cut-off date includes a day before when they send invitation, you may expect an invite today.


----------



## internationalcanuck (Apr 8, 2012)

ANZSCO 233211

Looking at the the Feb 21 2018 cutoff date, it was back in Nov 2017!



k.amarjeet01 said:


> What is ANZSCO code you have applied for? EOI date of effect will be 20th March. Check past invitation round. If the cut-off date includes a day before when they send invitation, you may expect an invite today.


----------



## naqvih08 (Mar 18, 2018)

internationalcanuck said:


> ANZSCO 233211
> 
> Looking at the the Feb 21 2018 cutoff date, it was back in Nov 2017!


Bro dont worry you will get either in this or next round. cut off for nov 17 was for 70 pointers only


----------



## k.amarjeet01 (Mar 13, 2017)

internationalcanuck said:


> ANZSCO 233211
> 
> Looking at the the Feb 21 2018 cutoff date, it was back in Nov 2017!


Check the last invitation round i.e 7th March here: 7 March 2018 Invitation Round

I don't find 2332 in the list. How are you checking the cutoff date?


----------



## seemasharma1584 (Dec 13, 2017)

Anyone got invite?

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## internationalcanuck (Apr 8, 2012)

Go to Invitation process and cut offs, it's called "Date of Effect" 

The list they show on that page is only the pro-rata occupations. 2332 is not a pro rata occupation.



k.amarjeet01 said:


> Check the last invitation round i.e 7th March here: 7 March 2018 Invitation Round
> 
> I don't find 2332 in the list. How are you checking the cutoff date?


----------



## kiasuvivek (Mar 21, 2017)

No invite


----------



## Pathpk (Dec 3, 2017)

Any 2335XX (Ind Mech Prod Engg) occupation stream waiting for invitation here?


----------



## kbjan26 (Apr 12, 2015)

Ahhh no invite


----------



## k.amarjeet01 (Mar 13, 2017)

internationalcanuck said:


> Go to Invitation process and cut offs, it's called "Date of Effect"
> 
> The list they show on that page is only the pro-rata occupations. 2332 is not a pro rata occupation.


The Date of Effect which you are looking at is for 70 points. As you have 75, you should be way ahead in the queue. I guess you will get invitation in next round.


----------



## sandy.bgl (Jul 28, 2017)

Anyone with 70 points for 261313 for 189 waiting for invite. My EOI Date is 15th Dec 2017.


----------



## venki276 (Feb 16, 2018)

I guess it will take at least 15 mins to receive invitations. So be patient


----------



## internationalcanuck (Apr 8, 2012)

Do they really issue the invitations right at midnight? I find that hard to believe. Shouldn't you at least wait until the end of the day?



kbjan26 said:


> Ahhh no invite


----------



## seemasharma1584 (Dec 13, 2017)

internationalcanuck said:


> Do they really issue the invitations right at midnight? I find that hard to believe. Shouldn't you at least wait until the end of the day?


7th march.. majority received at midnight.. australian time.. and between 6.30pm to 7pm indian time.

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jack23 (Oct 25, 2016)

Got the invite guys.... My status in skill select changed to invited

75 points 
Launched on 27/02/2018


----------



## SunV (Jan 31, 2018)

internationalcanuck said:


> Do they really issue the invitations right at midnight? I find that hard to believe. Shouldn't you at least wait until the end of the day?


It's a automated process. Till now no invites reported may be there is a delay of 1 day it happened in Jan also. Let's wait for another 30 mins to get clear picture.


----------



## internationalcanuck (Apr 8, 2012)

Congrats!



Jack23 said:


> Got the invite guys....
> 
> 75 points
> Launched on 27/02/2018


----------



## SunV (Jan 31, 2018)

Jack23 said:


> Got the invite guys....
> 
> 75 points
> Launched on 27/02/2018



Congrats. So there is invite round. what is your ANZSCO?


----------



## seemasharma1584 (Dec 13, 2017)

Got invite.
75 points.
Eoi date: 2nd march 2018.

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## venki276 (Feb 16, 2018)

seemasharma1584 said:


> Got invite.
> 75 points.
> Eoi date: 2nd march 2018.
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


Congrats!!


----------



## raj.sourabh (Nov 23, 2017)

Jack23 said:


> Got the invite guys.... My status in skill select changed to invited
> 
> 75 points
> Launched on 27/02/2018


Congrats!!


----------



## expat_user_25 (Jan 9, 2018)

*==&gt; 189 EOI Invitations for March 2018 &gt;&gt;*

Got the invitation for Software Engineer 2613.
DOE: 23rd Feb 2018. 75 Points.
Immitracker updated. 
Timeline Details in signature. Medical, PCC and other documents are ready, will be applying for visa this Saturday.


----------



## Jack23 (Oct 25, 2016)

SunV said:


> Jack23 said:
> 
> 
> > Got the invite guys....
> ...


261312 - developer programmer


----------



## k.amarjeet01 (Mar 13, 2017)

Jack23 said:


> Got the invite guys.... My status in skill select changed to invited
> 
> 75 points
> Launched on 27/02/2018


Congratulations! Which ANZSCO?


----------



## Welshtone (Mar 16, 2017)

internationalcanuck said:


> Do they really issue the invitations right at midnight? I find that hard to believe. Shouldn't you at least wait until the end of the day?


Hi

Check your EOI - you should have been invited as 75 point 189 Civil Engineer or something very different is happening this round

Regards

Tony


----------



## raj.sourabh (Nov 23, 2017)

seemasharma1584 said:


> Got invite.
> 75 points.
> Eoi date: 2nd march 2018.
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


Congrats!!


----------



## Gaurzilla (Jul 15, 2017)

I have a query related to 189 vs 190 vs 489.
For 261313:
189 is pro-rata based.
190 : Any profile can be picked up by state regardless of the score or does state target highest scorers only?
489: what is the process for 489?


----------



## Soundmusic (Oct 3, 2017)

Those who got the invite, kindly update myimmitracker..


----------



## internationalcanuck (Apr 8, 2012)

GOT MY INVITE! YAY!!
75 points, and these points were updated yesterday!


----------



## raj.sourabh (Nov 23, 2017)

So nothing for 70 points again


----------



## kbjan26 (Apr 12, 2015)

internationalcanuck said:


> GOT MY INVITE! YAY!!
> 75 points, and these points were updated yesterday!


Your DOE please!!!!


----------



## sethu.it2000 (Apr 25, 2017)

internationalcanuck said:


> GOT MY INVITE! YAY!!
> 75 points, and these points were updated yesterday!


Your ANZSCO code and points breakup pls


----------



## internationalcanuck (Apr 8, 2012)

First submitted EOI on March 9, 2018 with 65 points,
Updated to 75 points on March 20, 2018.


kbjan26 said:


> Your DOE please!!!!


----------



## k.amarjeet01 (Mar 13, 2017)

seemasharma1584 said:


> Got invite.
> 75 points.
> Eoi date: 2nd march 2018.
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


Congratulations!


----------



## kbjan26 (Apr 12, 2015)

internationalcanuck said:


> First submitted EOI on March 9, 2018 with 65 points,
> Updated to 75 points on March 20, 2018.


Mate your job code as well please


----------



## kirk1031 (Oct 8, 2015)

civil engineer 2017 Nov 24,70 points invited!


----------



## internationalcanuck (Apr 8, 2012)

ANZSCO 233211

POINTS:
Age - 25
English - 20
Education - 15
Australian Work experience - 10
Overseas work experience 5
Total: 75



sethu.it2000 said:


> Your ANZSCO code and points breakup pls


----------



## kiasuvivek (Mar 21, 2017)

kirk1031 said:


> civil engineer 2017 Nov 24,70 points invited!


Congrats.. I submitted mine on 27th November. Hopefully I will get in next couple of rounds 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3010 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mad.cat (Dec 10, 2017)

kirk1031 said:


> civil engineer 2017 Nov 24,70 points invited!


That's really great news! Finally someone with 70. 
All the best in future process!


----------



## abin (May 6, 2015)

Only one 70 points..again it's 75 round with 300 invites it seems...


Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## kbjan26 (Apr 12, 2015)

After so much of keen follow up and hardships I can see the way Australia has turned it's back on immigration. They are rolling very very pathetic amount of invites and we don't even know if it's 300 and if justified.

Fingers crossed for me for next round. I have had enough and gone through enough since November 2015.


----------



## k.amarjeet01 (Mar 13, 2017)

kbjan26 said:


> After so much of keen follow up and hardships I can see the way Australia has turned it's back on immigration. They are rolling very very pathetic amount of invites and we don't even know if it's 300 and if justified.
> 
> Fingers crossed for me for next round. I have had enough and gone through enough since November 2015.


Patience mate! Patience! 
You have been waiting for long... 2 more weeks.


----------



## kirk1031 (Oct 8, 2015)

2018 March 20,external auditor 85 points invited!


----------



## abin (May 6, 2015)

Anybody with 70 points got invited. Non pro rata

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## kiasuvivek (Mar 21, 2017)

abin said:


> Anybody with 70 points got invited. Non pro rata
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


Only one.. Check above.. Doe 24 Nov 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3010 using Tapatalk


----------



## Welshtone (Mar 16, 2017)

Hi All 

Assuming things go similar to the last couple of rounds, the results should be close to this:


Accountants N/A N/A
Auditors 80 25/01/2018
Electronics Engineer 70 30/11/2017
Industrial, Mechanical 70 16/11/2017
Other Engineering 75 06/03/2018
ICT Business Analysts 75 03/02/2018
Software and applications 75 06/03/2018
Computer Network Pros 75 10/03/2018

Skilled Independent (subclass 189) 70 30/11/2017

So All non-pros could move to end of November/Beginning of December 2017

Regards

Tony


----------



## Mad.cat (Dec 10, 2017)

kiasuvivek said:


> Only one.. Check above.. Doe 24 Nov
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3010 using Tapatalk


Kiasuvivek did you get invitation today?


----------



## kiasuvivek (Mar 21, 2017)

Mad.cat said:


> Kiasuvivek, did they your invitation today?


Nop.. I think they invited only until 24th November 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3010 using Tapatalk


----------



## abin (May 6, 2015)

kiasuvivek said:


> Nop.. I think they invited only until 24th November
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3010 using Tapatalk


Non pros or pros??

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## kiasuvivek (Mar 21, 2017)

abin said:


> Non pros or pros??
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


Non pro rata 70 points 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3010 using Tapatalk


----------



## Welshtone (Mar 16, 2017)

kiasuvivek said:


> Nop.. I think they invited only until 24th November
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3010 using Tapatalk


Hi

did you go into your EOI and check for invite ? 

If you did not get invite then it has gone to 26th or at best earlier on the 27th - was hoping it would get to 30th November at least.

Regards

Tony


----------



## harrymoves (Mar 11, 2018)

Congrats for all those who got invited!!
Anyone on or after 8th March DOE got invited , for 261313, 75 points?


----------



## abin (May 6, 2015)

kiasuvivek said:


> Nop.. I think they invited only until 24th November
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3010 using Tapatalk


But would they have invited all the 70 till 24th or just from specific skill stream??

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## internationalcanuck (Apr 8, 2012)

Congratulations to everyone that got an invitation this round! Will be popping a bottle champagne to celebrate tonight!
To everyone else, best of luck in the next round. 
"...and may the odds ever be in your favour" - Hunger Games


----------



## shabk74 (Aug 30, 2017)

Telecom Engineer - 75 points. Invited today. DOE 11-03-2018


----------



## ankititp (Aug 12, 2017)

harrymoves said:


> Congrats for all those who got invited!!
> Anyone on or after 8th March DOE got invited , for 261313, 75 points?


I submit my eoi on 8th march.. did you get the invite. What d cut off date fr 261313

Sent from my SM-N920G using Tapatalk


----------



## dolapo_olatunbosun (Mar 20, 2018)

kirk1031 said:


> civil engineer 2017 Nov 24,70 points invited!


Congrats


----------



## harrymoves (Mar 11, 2018)

ankititp said:


> harrymoves said:
> 
> 
> > Congrats for all those who got invited!!
> ...


No . I didn't get..mine is same date ,same code and same points. I think we missed it by one or two days difference.


----------



## kiasuvivek (Mar 21, 2017)

Welshtone said:


> Hi
> 
> did you go into your EOI and check for invite ?
> 
> ...


Hi.. Yes checked my Skillselect. Still showing status as submitted.









Sent from my ONEPLUS A3010 using Tapatalk


----------



## k.amarjeet01 (Mar 13, 2017)

ankititp said:


> I submit my eoi on 8th march.. did you get the invite. What d cut off date fr 261313
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920G using Tapatalk



I updated my EOI on 7th March and didn't get invitation yet. So it seems cutoff date was before 7th March.


----------



## k.amarjeet01 (Mar 13, 2017)

internationalcanuck said:


> Congratulations to everyone that got an invitation this round! Will be popping a bottle champagne to celebrate tonight!
> To everyone else, best of luck in the next round.
> "...and may the odds ever be in your favour" - Hunger Games


Congratulations!


----------



## vpjoseph (Mar 20, 2018)

Anyone got invited for 261111- Business Analyst. My Doe 9-feb, points 75. 
Also, do you get a mail when you get a invite?


----------



## adnanghafor (May 12, 2017)

Invited... 
70 points... 263312
DOE.. 19 nov


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## abin (May 6, 2015)

I think not all 70 points are invited till 24th....only few...perhaps even it could reach till 30th nov...

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## abin (May 6, 2015)

adnanghafor said:


> Invited...
> 70 points... 263312
> DOE.. 19 nov
> 
> ...


Congrats..Non pro or pro??

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## adnanghafor (May 12, 2017)

abin said:


> Congrats..Non pro or pro??
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk




Non pro


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## internationalcanuck (Apr 8, 2012)

I submitted my EOI on march 9th, but was at 65 points, then updated it yesterday to 75 points to reflect my new english test results.

There must be some other unofficial criteria. 



k.amarjeet01 said:


> I updated my EOI on 7th March and didn't get invitation yet. So it seems cutoff date was before 7th March.


----------



## swarup5 (Oct 12, 2017)

Anyone with the same combination as mine ? EOI date 27-09 in 26111 ICT BA -Not invited. #disappointed.


----------



## swarup5 (Oct 12, 2017)

swarup5 said:


> Anyone with the same combination as mine ? EOI date 27-09 in 26111 ICT BA -Not invited. #disappointed.


 Forgot to mention 70 points


----------



## imagine2017 (Oct 29, 2017)

Invited, 262112 ICT Security Specialist, 75 points


----------



## internationalcanuck (Apr 8, 2012)

Congratulations! :yo::yo::yo::yo:


imagine2017 said:


> Invited, 262112 ICT Security Specialist, 75 points


----------



## vpjoseph (Mar 20, 2018)

swarup5 said:


> swarup5 said:
> 
> 
> > Anyone with the same combination as mine ? EOI date 27-09 in 26111 ICT BA -Not invited. #disappointed.
> ...


Swarup, my doe is 9 Feb with 75 points, still waiting for invite. Seems to be moving slowly for 261111, moved just 2 days in last draw for 75 points.


----------



## Damodar41 (Jan 1, 2017)

harrymoves said:


> No . I didn't get..mine is same date ,same code and same points. I think we missed it by one or two days difference.



Same case with me too... didn't get the invite 

DOE:-03/07/2018
Code-261312
Points -75


----------



## venki276 (Feb 16, 2018)

internationalcanuck said:


> I submitted my EOI on march 9th, but was at 65 points, then updated it yesterday to 75 points to reflect my new english test results.
> 
> There must be some other unofficial criteria.
> 
> ...


That guy was talking about 261313 which is PRO-rated. Your code must have been different.

There will be no such thing as unofficial criteria 

Between, big congrats on your invite. Good luck for your next step.
I


----------



## Ram2409 (Feb 20, 2017)

whats the latest 2611 DOE that got invited with 75 ?


----------



## kim-vet (Mar 20, 2018)

I got invited today! Non-pro rata, veterinarian with 75 points since 15th of March. 
Had 65 points since October but was able to raise it with 10 points with IELTS 8.0, thanks to all the advice I read on this forum.


----------



## harrymoves (Mar 11, 2018)

venki276 said:


> internationalcanuck said:
> 
> 
> > I submitted my EOI on march 9th, but was at 65 points, then updated it yesterday to 75 points to reflect my new english test results.
> ...


Hi Venki,
Did you get the invite? I think our DOE, code and points are same ( 8 March,261313,75)


----------



## Welshtone (Mar 16, 2017)

adnanghafor said:


> Invited...
> 70 points... 263312
> DOE.. 19 nov
> 
> ...


Hi

Are you absolutely sure of that DOE - your occupation was invited up to 20th November on the 7th March round ???? or have you only just noticed you got invited 2 weeks ago ?

Regards


Tony


----------



## abin (May 6, 2015)

Welshtone said:


> Hi
> 
> Are you absolutely sure of that DOE - your occupation was invited up to 20th November on the 7th March round ???? or have you only just noticed you got invited 2 weeks ago ?
> 
> ...


Does this mean that when we say 70 points invited till 24th Nov that only few occupation has been invited and not all 70 pointers till 24th Nov are invited??

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## adnanghafor (May 12, 2017)

Welshtone said:


> Hi
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Yeah i am pretty sure of the details i mentioned... i just got invited today with my mentioned details


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## internationalcanuck (Apr 8, 2012)

Congratulations !


kim-vet said:


> I got invited today! Non-pro rata, veterinarian with 75 points since 15th of March.
> Had 65 points since October but was able to raise it with 10 points with IELTS 8.0, thanks to all the advice I read on this forum.


----------



## systematic7 (Mar 6, 2018)

Hi,

I am really confused! I keep reading on these forums people saying things like "everyone who submitted up until (X) date was invited by (X) date etc" - how do you find out this level of information? All I can find on the border website is generic info like the dates for future invitation rounds... 

I have 75 points under 261313 and submitted my EOI on 13 March. No invite in today's round. How do I work out where I am in the queue? Many thanks


----------



## superjohn (Mar 17, 2018)

-----------------------------------------
ANZSCO - 261312
EOI SC 189- March 14, 2018 - 75 points
-----------------------------------------

seems next round is likely to be invited.


----------



## Welshtone (Mar 16, 2017)

abin said:


> Does this mean that when we say 70 points invited till 24th Nov that only few occupation has been invited and not all 70 pointers till 24th Nov are invited??
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


Hi

The published results for the 7th March 2018 round state that the last 70 point invite (which in this case would be a non-pro invite) was for 70 points with DOE of 20th November 2017

So Adnanghafor should have been invited on 7th March 2018 unless he had suspended his EOI for some reason as his occupation is 2633 - a non-pro occupation.

Something is not adding up there ?

Regards

Tony


----------



## internationalcanuck (Apr 8, 2012)

Some of these people are real pros on here, finding out everything.

I don't think anyone knows exactly, people have been following trends.
The government has been granting far fewer 189 visas because they have allowed New Zealanders to apply under a separate pathway.

For pro-rata occupations (these are listed on the skillselect website), only a certain number of slots are allocated each month to the profession, so even if you have a high number of points, you may still be waiting.
For all other professions, the in the past few months the vast majority of 189 invitations had been at 75points. Some people who had 70 points and sent their EOI in back in november/december are finally being granted, but its only a handful.



systematic7 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am really confused! I keep reading on these forums people saying things like "everyone who submitted up until (X) date was invited by (X) date etc" - how do you find out this level of information? All I can find on the border website is generic info like the dates for future invitation rounds...
> 
> I have 75 points under 261313 and submitted my EOI on 13 March. No invite in today's round. How do I work out where I am in the queue? Many thanks


----------



## Welshtone (Mar 16, 2017)

systematic7 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am really confused! I keep reading on these forums people saying things like "everyone who submitted up until (X) date was invited by (X) date etc" - how do you find out this level of information? All I can find on the border website is generic info like the dates for future invitation rounds...
> 
> I have 75 points under 261313 and submitted my EOI on 13 March. No invite in today's round. How do I work out where I am in the queue? Many thanks


Hi

the results are published for each round.

on 21st February, 2613 was invited at 75 points with DOE up to 10th February 2018

on 7th March, 2613 was invited at 75 points with DOE up to 22nd February 2018 - it moved 12 days. So if things are similar to the previous round, 12 days movement would take it to 75 points with DOE to 6th March 2018. So your 13th March EOI never looked like getting invited today but looking very sexy for 3rd April invitation round

Regards


Tony


----------



## internationalcanuck (Apr 8, 2012)

I don't think march 6th as the DOE is correct.
I submitted my original EOI on March 9th, at 65 points. Only yesterday I updated my english test results for an extra 10 points to get it to 75.

Maybe he's in a pro-rata occupation?



Welshtone said:


> Hi
> 
> the results are published for each round.
> 
> ...


----------



## Soundmusic (Oct 3, 2017)

systematic7 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am really confused! I keep reading on these forums people saying things like "everyone who submitted up until (X) date was invited by (X) date etc" - how do you find out this level of information? All I can find on the border website is generic info like the dates for future invitation rounds...
> 
> I have 75 points under 261313 and submitted my EOI on 13 March. No invite in today's round. How do I work out where I am in the queue? Many thanks



You will get more info on the cutoff dates if you follow https://myimmitracker.com


----------



## Welshtone (Mar 16, 2017)

adnanghafor said:


> Yeah i am pretty sure of the details i mentioned... i just got invited today with my mentioned details
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hi

I can only say you must be mistaken as I actually think I understand how the system works - I would bet money that you either suspended your 19th November 2017 EOI on 7th March 2018 or you are mistaken and it was lodged after 7.22am on 20th November 2017.

Please check your home page for that DOE - it just does not make any sense

Regards

Tony


----------



## systematic7 (Mar 6, 2018)

You guys are great, thanks so much! people on here are experts at this stuff.. I have no idea what I'm doing lol. Well I'll stay hopeful for 3 April round (just re-checked by EOI submission date and it was actually 15 March not 13) and in the meantime am going to start compiling my evidence which I imagine is going to take a few weeks anyway. Currently debating whether to hire an agent to help me!


----------



## rishana1004 (Mar 10, 2018)

Welshtone said:


> systematic7 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi,
> ...



I m not sure if you can simply apply this rule to every occupation? 

My score it 80 for accountant general and externa audit. DOI is 07 Feb. haven’t got invited.

-No invite for accountant since 2018. 
-Only around 3 invites for audit from last round. 

I can’t figure out any rules or algorithms they possibly apply here. The only explanation the makes sense to me is they manually set up a cap on certain occupations or they have different rules for different occupations.


----------



## rkrajnov (Apr 29, 2017)

So is skilled migration a thing of the past now in Australia? Keep waiting every round for more invites and keep getting let down. Very frustrating for me and I'm sure many others who can't increase points anymore. Has anyone contacted home affairs about what's going on?


----------



## internationalcanuck (Apr 8, 2012)

My migration agent said the number invitations in the past few months have been reduced, because they created a new pathway for New Zealanders to get Australian PR. So they reduced the numbers for everyone else, to allow more Kiwis to apply.



rkrajnov said:


> So is skilled migration a thing of the past now in Australia? Keep waiting every round for more invites and keep getting let down. Very frustrating for me and I'm sure many others who can't increase points anymore. Has anyone contacted home affairs about what's going on?


----------



## Welshtone (Mar 16, 2017)

rishana1004 said:


> I m not sure if you can simply apply this rule to every occupation?
> 
> My score it 80 for accountant general and externa audit. DOI is 07 Feb. haven’t got invited.
> 
> ...


Hi

You will never get a simpler time to estimate who gets invited at what score - there were 16 invites for Auditors for the previous round (and the two rounds before that)

Here is what was expected for today's round - no complicated Algorithms required:

Hi All 

Assuming things go similar to the last couple of rounds, the results should be close to this:


Accountants N/A N/A
Auditors 80 25/01/2018
Electronics Engineer 70 30/11/2017
Industrial, Mechanical 70 16/11/2017
Other Engineering 75 06/03/2018
ICT Business Analysts 75 03/02/2018
Software and applications 75 06/03/2018
Computer Network Pros 75 10/03/2018

Skilled Independent (subclass 189) 70 30/11/2017

So All non-pros could move to end of November/Beginning of December 2017

Looks like the Non-pros only got to about 26th November 2017 - so electronics Engineer cannot go past that date either.

Regards

Tony


----------



## rishana1004 (Mar 10, 2018)

rkrajnov said:


> So is skilled migration a thing of the past now in Australia? Keep waiting every round for more invites and keep getting let down. Very frustrating for me and I'm sure many others who can't increase points anymore. Has anyone contacted home affairs about what's going on?


Exactly, people invested around $200k here to study and live for at least 2 years, then turns out the home affairs can just change their rules with 0 explanations. I have a housemate from UK trying to immigrate as a plumber. Said thier quota is 1000 this year and only 6 people got invited, but they still can’t get invited with 65. I don’t undetand at all. 

I got 80 but still can’t either.


----------



## Welshtone (Mar 16, 2017)

internationalcanuck said:


> My migration agent said the number invitations in the past few months have been reduced, because they created a new pathway for New Zealanders to get Australian PR. So they reduced the numbers for everyone else, to allow more Kiwis to apply.


Hi

And was he able to tell you that you should be invited tonight as was obvious to those that have some understanding of the system ?

My take on the reduction to 300 per month since December 2017 is that there are big changes - maybe most visas becoming Provisional visas to make you live where you are supposed to live and keep you out of Sydney and Melbourne unless you were sponsored by them. so when changes come in July 2018, they have a more immediate effect than if there were 2 years worth of visas in the pipeline under the current regime - so the 300 per round is to empty the pipeline in my opinion - this is just speculation on my part.

Regards


Tony


----------



## abin (May 6, 2015)

Welshtone said:


> Hi
> 
> You will never get a simpler time to estimate who gets invited at what score - there were 16 invites for Auditors for the previous round (and the two rounds before that)
> 
> ...


Tony....What's the chance of a nurse with 70 points...doe 5th December ???

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Welshtone (Mar 16, 2017)

rishana1004 said:


> Exactly, people invested around $200k here to study and live for at least 2 years, then turns out the home affairs can just change their rules with 0 explanations. I have a housemate from UK trying to immigrate as a plumber. Said thier quota is 1000 this year and only 6 people got invited, but they still can’t get invited with 65. I don’t undetand at all.
> 
> I got 80 but still can’t either.


Hi

Looking ahead to next year, without the benefit of the numbers and any changes, I think 70 points is the minimum score for most occupations with not too long a wait to get invited for the non-pros and some of the pro rata occupations.

Maybe a long wait at 70 points for Other Engineers and ICT Business Analysts - so maybe look at them as requiring 75. Accountants and Auditors may be 80 points for half of the year and then 75 points with about 1 year wait will be the go

Regards

Tony


----------



## internationalcanuck (Apr 8, 2012)

OK buddy you can drop the arrogance. A lot of people on here are claiming to be experts, yet don't seem to be getting invitations.

I didn't specifically ask about this round, as I wasn't expecting it, since I only topped up my points yestersday to 75. But they did say it was between 70 and 75 who were getting invitations. But of course they can't guarantee anything since it's not their decision and based on a number of unknown variables.



Welshtone said:


> Hi
> 
> And was he able to tell you that you should be invited tonight as was obvious to those that have some understanding of the system ?
> 
> ...


----------



## adnanghafor (May 12, 2017)

Welshtone said:


> Hi
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Ho tony... yeah you are ansolutely right. I was mistaken. My DOE was 20 nov... apologies for inconvinience...



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Welshtone (Mar 16, 2017)

abin said:


> Tony....What's the chance of a nurse with 70 points...doe 5th December ???
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


Hi Abin

Assuming same numbers for next two round in April i.e. 300 overall, no Accountants, 16 Auditors etc etc

Non pros moved about 9 days on 7th March and maybe only 6 days tonight to maybe the 26th November 2017 - so take an average of 8 days movement on 3rd April to 4th December - all looking good for you on the 17th April invitation round -but 3rd April is close enough for you to have some chance for that round

Regards

Tony


----------



## Welshtone (Mar 16, 2017)

internationalcanuck said:


> OK buddy you can drop the arrogance. A lot of people on here are claiming to be experts, yet don't seem to be getting invitations.
> 
> I didn't specifically ask about this round, as I wasn't expecting it, since I only topped up my points yestersday to 75. But they did say it was between 70 and 75 who were getting invitations. But of course they can't guarantee anything since it's not their decision and based on a number of unknown variables.


Sorry, I can't help myself sometimes - but the system is relatively easy to predict at the moment and I get annoyed at how little Agents seem to know about the Skillselect System and many on this forum would know a lot more than them.

you were always going to get invited tonight if it was similar round to the last two rounds but a 70 point 2613 Software was never going to be invited tonight

Regards


Tony


----------



## Abul_bd (Mar 1, 2015)

Dear Tony,

I'm waiting with 70 points, non pro, doe:19 Feb. Is there any hope?


----------



## Welshtone (Mar 16, 2017)

Abul_bd said:


> Dear Tony,
> 
> I'm waiting with 70 points, non pro, doe:19 Feb. Is there any hope?


Hi

Unfortunately you look good for July/August invite so will be subject to any changes that come on 1st July - so it could be a 4 year provisional visa that says you must live and work outside of Sydney and Melbourne for at least the first 2 years - when you comply with that, you can then apply for your permanent visa - this is jus tan example of a possible change - I have no inside information

Regards


Tony


----------



## Demisane (Mar 20, 2018)

New here. So did any Chem Eng get invited this round? I am sadly stuck with a 60 point. I could attempt the English exam again to bump it up to 70. Attempted IELTS a few times, averaged around 8.5 almost everytime with my writing stuck at 7. 159 under ceiling of 1000 chem eng were invited by the round in March.

If Australia is looking for established and experienced chemical engineers, then it would be the government that has to pay them. I applied in February of 2018.

Any response related to this non-pro rata field will be appreciated. Thank you.

John


----------



## abin (May 6, 2015)

Welshtone said:


> Hi Abin
> 
> Assuming same numbers for next two round in April i.e. 300 overall, no Accountants, 16 Auditors etc etc
> 
> ...


My doubt is when we say non pro ....whether all people with 70 and with near to same doe under non pro will get invited or is it only from non pro specific occupations ???

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Abul_bd (Mar 1, 2015)

Welshtone said:


> Abul_bd said:
> 
> 
> > Dear Tony,
> ...


Thanks a lot dear.


----------



## Demisane (Mar 20, 2018)

*Chem Eng 60 Points*

Hey folks,

I am new here and I had just submitted an expression of interest in February. I could possibly re-attempt IELTS to bump up my writing score to 8 and push my point to 70. However, being non-pro rata and not seeing any info on the invite count for the field i just don't see the benefit of sinking money into it.

If anyone can get back to me on this chem eng invite situation, I would appreciate it. They have only sent 159 invites under a 1000 ceiling. The lack of information and clarity is quite detestable. 

Yours Truly,
John


----------



## CurryMuncher (Feb 10, 2018)

rrsingh said:


> Hello All,
> 
> If I apply for EOI iaround April end or early May, will my application / pending invite be in queue, or do the immigration office reset the application again in June ?
> Then do I have to apply again in july ?


No your EOI will be valid for 2 years from date of first submission. So if you apply now in April (for eg) your SkillSelect application will be valid till April 2020. 

Regards 
************


----------



## austaspirant (Aug 18, 2017)

Welshtone said:


> Hi
> 
> And was he able to tell you that you should be invited tonight as was obvious to those that have some understanding of the system ?
> 
> ...



Hi Tony,

Will provisional visa applicable to the candidates who have already applied for the 189 visa and waiting for the grant


----------



## internationalcanuck (Apr 8, 2012)

It's not the migration agent's job to predict outcomes, but to manage the application process.

If they start to make predictions, people may hold them liable for making promises, which their contracts clearly say they are not liable for the outcomes decided by the immigration department.

I just subscribed to this thread today, I'm only paying attention to my ANZCO code, not anyone elses. But sure feel free to be the big man on this board. I've got my invitation so I'm done. 


Welshtone said:


> Sorry, I can't help myself sometimes - but the system is relatively easy to predict at the moment and I get annoyed at how little Agents seem to know about the Skillselect System and many on this forum would know a lot more than them.
> 
> you were always going to get invited tonight if it was similar round to the last two rounds but a 70 point 2613 Software was never going to be invited tonight
> 
> ...


----------



## superjohn (Mar 17, 2018)

rishana1004 said:


> I m not sure if you can simply apply this rule to every occupation?
> 
> My score it 80 for accountant general and externa audit. DOI is 07 Feb. haven’t got invited.
> 
> ...


Hi, I think you should hang on for a few rounds, I have seem a friend's screenshot who is audit got invitation today, not sure if he has 80 or 85, but there is definitly hope for you .


----------



## SunV (Jan 31, 2018)

internationalcanuck said:


> It's not the migration agent's job to predict outcomes, but to manage the application process.
> 
> If they start to make predictions, people may hold them liable for making promises, which their contracts clearly say they are not liable for the outcomes decided by the immigration department.
> 
> I just subscribed to this thread today, I'm only paying attention to my ANZCO code, not anyone elses. But sure feel free to be the big man on this board. I've got my invitation so I'm done.


You still haven't got the grant, hope you will get the info by yourself but if you need any help further, forum members will definitely help you with that.

There is no harm in being polite.

Congrats and best of Luck for your further process.


----------



## abin (May 6, 2015)

internationalcanuck said:


> It's not the migration agent's job to predict outcomes, but to manage the application process.
> 
> If they start to make predictions, people may hold them liable for making promises, which their contracts clearly say they are not liable for the outcomes decided by the immigration department.
> 
> I just subscribed to this thread today, I'm only paying attention to my ANZCO code, not anyone elses. But sure feel free to be the big man on this board. I've got my invitation so I'm done.


Here in this forum everybody has a dream of better and bright future in Australia....when things don't go as you wish you always need a soothing voice to usher you...buck you up....Tony has been more than often that voice here along with few others but very realistic in advices and predictions....no offence to you but we have been here for long perhaps you being here for a day and getting invite won't perhaps have the same perspective as any other long time dreamers over here....

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## FFacs (Jul 6, 2016)

Welshtone said:


> Hi
> 
> And was he able to tell you that you should be invited tonight as was obvious to those that have some understanding of the system ?
> 
> ...


Could also be to avoid any Cap and Cease outcry/overheads. If they empty the queue out they can just move over without having to refund, etc.


----------



## Sumon SM (Jan 18, 2016)

Dear Tony,

Can you please give me an idea about the invitation date?
Really worried !!

(Mechanical (233512) / 70 points / DOE 11 January) 

TIA.


----------



## mjke1337 (Aug 26, 2017)

Welshtone said:


> Abul_bd said:
> 
> 
> > Dear Tony,
> ...


But what can software engineers do in rural Australia or in Perth/Brisbane, where there is negligible tech industry.


----------



## venki276 (Feb 16, 2018)

harrymoves said:


> venki276 said:
> 
> 
> > internationalcanuck said:
> ...


Same code and points.
9th March.

Not invited.


----------



## uday63 (Sep 22, 2016)

https://www.macrobusiness.com.au/2018/03/migrant-salaries-fall-zero-great-visa-rort-rages/

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## MirandaLi (Jan 7, 2018)

Welshtone said:


> Hi
> 
> And was he able to tell you that you should be invited tonight as was obvious to those that have some understanding of the system ?
> 
> ...


This provisional visa schema sounds disturbing. If they force you to stay at some where, like a small city such as Geelong, this feels like prisoning. There is no much opportunities there, no big IT industries except for a few wordpress designers. What are we suppose to do in those places? Open a fish-chips store maybe, or stay in home for 2 yrs without a job. 

If they do implement that, 190 might be a better choice. At least you got access to Melbourn and Sydney's market.


----------



## rkrajnov (Apr 29, 2017)

MirandaLi said:


> Welshtone said:
> 
> 
> > Hi
> ...


This won't happen as it's illogical. Most professional jobs are in Sydney and Melbourne with little to no opportunity elsewhere. It wouldn't benefit anyone to do that. My speculation is that they might do away with immediate permanent residency though and make all applicants go through a temporary route first.


----------



## Welshtone (Mar 16, 2017)

Demisane said:


> New here. So did any Chem Eng get invited this round? I am sadly stuck with a 60 point. I could attempt the English exam again to bump it up to 70. Attempted IELTS a few times, averaged around 8.5 almost everytime with my writing stuck at 7. 159 under ceiling of 1000 chem eng were invited by the round in March.
> 
> If Australia is looking for established and experienced chemical engineers, then it would be the government that has to pay them. I applied in February of 2018.
> 
> ...


Hi

60 points will probably never again get invited for a 189 visa and even 65 looks a thing of the past. The 1000 ceiling is just an upper limit - the system is programmed to invite at least zero and at most 1000 Chemical Engineers during the year - you are in competition with all the other non-pro rata occupation EOIs.

If you are scoring that well with IELTS, you should maybe look at a PTE Test which is much easier to improve than IELTS

Regards

Tony


----------



## Dineshpancholi (Mar 13, 2018)

Dear Tony, 
Any hope for engineering technologist( other engineering) with EOI date of 7th november 2017. Thanks


----------



## Dineshpancholi (Mar 13, 2018)

Dineshpancholi said:


> Dear Tony,
> Any hope for engineering technologist( other engineering) with EOI date of 7th november 2017 with 70 points. Thanks


----------



## Welshtone (Mar 16, 2017)

abin said:


> My doubt is when we say non pro ....whether all people with 70 and with near to same doe under non pro will get invited or is it only from non pro specific occupations ???
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


Hi Abin

The Non-pro occupations are all the occupations except the 8 Pro Rata Occupations - they are grouped in the "non Pro Occupations and are like a single occupation. so whether you are a Civil Engineer or a Chemical Engineer you are grouped together with all the other non pro rata occupations. So those are the ones that are invited at 70 points up to about 26th November after last night's round. As there are so few Electronics Engineers in the system (a pro rata occupation" their quota of 25% of 50 for each round is not getting used up so they are similar to the non-pros and could be invited up to 26th November at 70 points also.

So the other 7 Pro rata occupations are cutting off earlier as they reach their 25% quota before the overall 300 quota is reached. 

Accountants are getting no invites - maybe until July 2018.
Auditors are getting only 16 invites but most of them go to double invites - EOIs that were invited over 60 days ago and no visa application was made - so it only gets into the 80 point queue by a day or two. 
ICT Business Analysts are getting invited at 75 points around 2nd and 3rd February and moving a day or two through the 75 point queue
and so on for the other Pro rata occupations.

So there are generally 9 stories each round - 1 each for the Pro rat occupations and one story that covers all the non- pro rata occupations.

Regards

Tony


----------



## Welshtone (Mar 16, 2017)

austaspirant said:


> Hi Tony,
> 
> Will provisional visa applicable to the candidates who have already applied for the 189 visa and waiting for the grant


Hi

In the past, and I see no reason why this would change, anyone invited to make a skilled visa application, is saved under the old rules - applying is a a step further on which would give more protection

Regards

Tony


----------



## Welshtone (Mar 16, 2017)

internationalcanuck said:


> It's not the migration agent's job to predict outcomes, but to manage the application process.
> 
> If they start to make predictions, people may hold them liable for making promises, which their contracts clearly say they are not liable for the outcomes decided by the immigration department.
> 
> I just subscribed to this thread today, I'm only paying attention to my ANZCO code, not anyone elses. But sure feel free to be the big man on this board. I've got my invitation so I'm done.


Hi

I think information about the system and numbers is important especially if you have been going through the Agony for many many months and seeing the passmark increase away from you every time you increase your points. I try and give the science to any prediction I give - it is not a blind prediction pulled out of the air.

Regards

Tony


----------



## Welshtone (Mar 16, 2017)

superjohn said:


> Hi, I think you should hang on for a few rounds, I have seem a friend's screenshot who is audit got invitation today, not sure if he has 80 or 85, but there is definitly hope for you .


Hi

Auditors are moving through the 80 points a day or two at a time - so it may take until June or next year to get to the February date for 80 pointers - unless something changes to the numbers before then

Regards

Tony


----------



## Welshtone (Mar 16, 2017)

FFacs said:


> Could also be to avoid any Cap and Cease outcry/overheads. If they empty the queue out they can just move over without having to refund, etc.


Ouch

Yes, that could be another reason so they don't have a huge legacy case load after a Cap and Cease. But the Skillselect was designed to take away the need for any future Cap and Cease and allow them to do what they are doing now in stead

Regards

Tony


----------



## Welshtone (Mar 16, 2017)

Sumon SM said:


> Dear Tony,
> 
> Can you please give me an idea about the invitation date?
> Really worried !!
> ...


Hi

If all stays similar to what it is now, your occupation's invitation DOE is moving through the 70 point queue about a week every fortnight. If it continues to do that, it may have got to 17th November 2017 last night, 55 days away from you - so it looks like you will get no joy until July 2018 - which is always a worry when you cross over a new year.

Regards

Tony


----------



## Welshtone (Mar 16, 2017)

mjke1337 said:


> But what can software engineers do in rural Australia or in Perth/Brisbane, where there is negligible tech industry.


Get sponsored by Sydney and Melbourne, or waste their talents for 2 years while they await their Permanent visa and then can move to the main cities.


Regards

Tony


----------



## aryalbishna123 (Dec 30, 2017)

Hi tony 
It really informative to read your post. I just had a question can I expect invitation this year with 70 points non prorata 29/12/2017. Do you think on any reason to not getting invited till 30 of November this time. I believe should have had happened with current trend... any thought. Would really appreciate your time...


----------



## Welshtone (Mar 16, 2017)

Dineshpancholi said:


> Dineshpancholi said:
> 
> 
> > Dear Tony,
> ...


----------



## aryalbishna123 (Dec 30, 2017)

Hi Tony
It is really informative to read your post. I have a question, can I expect invitation this year with 70 points non prorata 29/12/2017. Do you think of any reason to not getting invited till 30 of November this time. I believe should have had happened with current trend... any thought. Would really appreciate your time...


----------



## Jeetmelbourne (Feb 20, 2018)

Hi tony ,
My eoi is dated 9.12.2017 mechanical 70 points , my calculatoin says 2nd round of may 2018 if 300 continues , whats your estimation on my invitation? 
Thanks
Jeet


----------



## prathapa (Jul 26, 2017)

Hi Guys

got an invite. 

2613 developer programmer
75 Points
DOE: 1 March 2018


----------



## ankititp (Aug 12, 2017)

systematic7 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am really confused! I keep reading on these forums people saying things like "everyone who submitted up until (X) date was invited by (X) date etc" - how do you find out this level of information? All I can find on the border website is generic info like the dates for future invitation rounds...
> 
> I have 75 points under 261313 and submitted my EOI on 13 March. No invite in today's round. How do I work out where I am in the queue? Many thanks


Dont worry.. me submitted on 8th but not got.. so its first come first serve. We should now get definetly in next round

Sent from my SM-N920G using Tapatalk


----------



## Tomus (Mar 21, 2018)

*Tom*

Frequently wondering if I should wait in Aus, QLD on a visitors visa or head back to the UK to work.
I have 60 points as an electrician, submitted my EOI Jan 24th, 2018. 
Would I have any luck in getting an invite soon does anybody know? I've been following this thread and it seems that it is to be only 70+ points getting the invite. What would be a likely timeline?

Any help would be great  
Thanks


----------



## kbjan26 (Apr 12, 2015)

ankititp said:


> Dont worry.. me submitted on 8th but not got.. so its first come first serve. We should now get definetly in next round
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920G using Tapatalk


I am on the same boat. Updated my EOI on 20th March but with no invite in yesterday's round.

Hope I get an invite with 75 points now.

Bala


----------



## Sowmyaa87 (Mar 21, 2018)

Same point, code and date.. let me know if you have got the invite


----------



## Sowmyaa87 (Mar 21, 2018)

k.amarjeet01 said:


> ankititp said:
> 
> 
> > I submit my eoi on 8th march.. did you get the invite. What d cut off date fr 261313
> ...



Same code, date and points as you.. let me know if you get the invite. Thanks


----------



## nirmalktom (Jul 19, 2017)

Hi Tony,

My EOI was submitted on 01/01/2018 with 70 points under 261313 Skilled - Independent (Subclass 189) (Points-Tested Stream). When can I expect the invite?

Regards
Nirmal


----------



## Demisane (Mar 20, 2018)

Welshtone said:


> Hi
> 
> 60 points will probably never again get invited for a 189 visa and even 65 looks a thing of the past. The 1000 ceiling is just an upper limit - the system is programmed to invite at least zero and at most 1000 Chemical Engineers during the year - you are in competition with all the other non-pro rata occupation EOIs.
> 
> ...



Thanks for that reply Tony.


----------



## dragonmigrant (Jan 12, 2018)

http://www.iscah.com/wp_files/wp-content/uploads/2018/03/21stMarchEOIresults.png

It seems like there was no invite for Electronics Engineers in this round as per ISCAH predictions. Any update on this? Any electronics engineers here who received invite?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## kbjan26 (Apr 12, 2015)

nirmalktom said:


> Hi Tony,
> 
> My EOI was submitted on 01/01/2018 with 70 points under 261313 Skilled - Independent (Subclass 189) (Points-Tested Stream). When can I expect the invite?
> 
> ...


Hi Nirmal,

I believe you will have to wait for the next financial year to begin. Currently they have set the system to invite very few who are on the top in each occupation. Currently for software programmers only 75ers are getting invited.

Regards,
Bala


----------



## Bennet.Christian (Mar 1, 2018)

Hello Friends,

I joined this forum today.

Could anyone guide me on this please?

261313 Software Engineer
EOI : 24-Jan-2018
189: 70 Points
190: 75 Points NSW

What are the chances for me now?


----------



## kbjan26 (Apr 12, 2015)

Bennet.Christian said:


> Hello Friends,
> 
> I joined this forum today.
> 
> ...


 Hi Bennet,

Read the above post where I have explained it for Nirmal. It's same as yours.

Regards,
Bala


----------



## kiran89 (Mar 21, 2018)

Hi All,
Could any one guide me ??? Chances of getting invitation before Jul 2018 ??

Thanks and regards,
Kiran

189 & 190 |233311| ELECTRICAL ENGINEER |60 & 65 Points 
26-06-2017 : 
First EOI submitted with 60 points (subclass 189) and 65 points (subclass 190) - NSW state only
06-03-2018 : Second EOI submitted with 60 points (subclass 189) and 65 points (subclass 190) - All states
Invitation : Awaited :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Bennet.Christian (Mar 1, 2018)

kbjan26 said:


> Hi Bennet,
> 
> Read the above post where I have explained it for Nirmal. It's same as yours.
> 
> ...


Hi Bala,

Thanks for quick reply. Yes I got answer from similar thread of 261313 189 .

Is there any chances to get NSW invitation before 189 next financial year?


----------



## kbjan26 (Apr 12, 2015)

Bennet.Christian said:


> Hi Bala,
> 
> Thanks for quick reply. Yes I got answer from similar thread of 261313 189 .
> 
> Is there any chances to get NSW invitation before 189 next financial year?


I have no idea on 190. May be you could follow the thread with NSW state nomination


----------



## FFacs (Jul 6, 2016)

Welshtone said:


> Ouch
> 
> Yes, that could be another reason so they don't have a huge legacy case load after a Cap and Cease. But the Skillselect was designed to take away the need for any future Cap and Cease and allow them to do what they are doing now in stead
> 
> ...


Indeed. In which case it would look like Skillselect is performing precisely as intended. What IS hard is that they obviously have a reason for their actions, yet don't communicate this. I can understand them not telegraphing their intent, but now that they are actually restricting invites, they could at least say why.

On your theory regarding regional placement before PR. This is a perenial problem of population planning. People go where the jobs are, the jobs go where the people are, and everyone ends up on top of each other. I actually think it would be fairly smart to force skilled migrants to be located outside Sydney and Melbourne, as it would remove a barrier for businesses to relocate. I don't think it would be enough incentive, though, so the government needs to make regional locations more appealing to businesses through subsidies, etc. The alternative is to accept that the capitals will become metropoles, and to start some serious urban planning rather than arsing around:e.g. Sydney Northern Beaches train service, decent central mass transit with traffic removal, massive expansion of metro-service planning.


----------



## azam_qr (Mar 19, 2016)

Welshtone said:


> Hi
> 
> If all stays similar to what it is now, your occupation's invitation DOE is moving through the 70 point queue about a week every fortnight. If it continues to do that, it may have got to 17th November 2017 last night, 55 days away from you - so it looks like you will get no joy until July 2018 - which is always a worry when you cross over a new year.
> 
> ...


Dear Tony

My DOE is 25 Dec 2017 for the same occupation with 70 pts. for 189. Is there a chance of invitation here?


----------



## rsk_rn (Mar 21, 2018)

Hi All,

Could anyone give guidance on when I can expect an Invite with 75 points (EOI updated on 19th March) for 261313- Software Engineer? No invite in today's round. Any chance in next round? Or may have to wait more?

Thanks in advance,
rsk_rn


----------



## mp2018mp (Mar 21, 2018)

Hello Guys i am new to this...
EOI launched on May 5,2017 with 65 points.
2613 Developer programmer
Just wanted to know that if anyone is aware about if DHA will reach ceiling until june 2018 the one they have mentioned in July 2017 earlier.


----------



## Rizwan.Qamar (Apr 26, 2016)

rsk_rn said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Could anyone give guidance on when I can expect an Invite with 75 points (EOI updated on 19th March) for 261313- Software Engineer? No invite in today's round. Any chance in next round? Or may have to wait more?
> 
> ...


April 2nd round!!

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Kannan.Balasubramanian (Jul 12, 2016)

mp2018mp said:


> Hello Guys i am new to this...
> EOI launched on May 5,2017 with 65 points.
> 2613 Developer programmer
> Just wanted to know that if anyone is aware about if DHA will reach ceiling until june 2018 the one they have mentioned in July 2017 earlier.


I'm also in the same situation. With limited 300 invites per rounds, all invites are going to users with 70 points and above.

I'm sceptical on receiving any invite for 65 points.

As of now 70 points are back logged till Oct 2017 and 65 till April 2017 I guess.

Also somewhere in end of 2017 somebody pointed out that it's not necessary for Australia to even reach their yearly ceiling.

Sorry to bear the bad news. Let's hope something changes or try improving your points if possible.

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S7 Edge using Tapatalk


----------



## O88V (Aug 20, 2017)

Hi guys
I got an invite today.
ICT security specialist for 80 points. I know that it is not a surprising result for an 80 pointer. But I would like to take this opportunity to thank all the forum members who helped and encouraged me on increasing my points rather than waiting for the magic to happen.
My timelines are as such;
02/11/2017 - 65 points
02/01/2018 - 70 points with the local 1 year experience
According to iscah prediction, I will be getting an invite in July. But I didn't want to take the risk and....
Did PTE on 16/03/2018 when I really didn't want to go through the pain of studying again for the exam after so bad memories with PTE and finally scored 90 each!
17/03/2018 - 80 points
21/03/2018 - got the invite

My advice for everyone is, do everything you can to increase your points. Waiting is so frustrating and you never know what changes they will bring in June.

Good luck everyone!

Cheers


----------



## lookingforopensky (Dec 1, 2017)

Unofficial results from 21st March Skill Select round 

Another very small round of invitations overnight for the 21st March 2018.
****** **
Our observations include that :
– Total invites look again at around 300
– There seem to be no Accountants invited
– All other pro rata occupations had a maximum ceiling of only 25% of their normal round invitations
**
To produce our results we collect data from our own clients, online forums, other online sources, and feedback from our FB and newsletter followers. As well as using mathematical logical assumptions we know in the past to be correct.
****** **
If you aware of any more recent invites for any of these occupations please email us at [email protected] with some details so that we can see if this table can be updated over the next 24-48 hours.

Unofficial results from 21st March Skill Select round - Iscah


----------



## Pathpk (Dec 3, 2017)

Iscah’s unofficial results for occupation 2335XX (Ind Mech Prod engg) says 70 pointers until 14th Nov are invited. That’s a movement of 4 days since last round.

My DOE is 27th Nov, which means the gap for me is approximately is 13 days. I’m concerned they might just stop issuing invites for this occupation stream at any time now, as they did with Electronics engg (2334) and Other engg prof (2339) this around. Does anyone here know why they stopped sending invites for these occupations all of a sudden? This erratic trend is very unnvering.

I’m really struggling to cope everything that’s happening.


----------



## rkrajnov (Apr 29, 2017)

Has anyone contacted home affairs to find out what's going on? Surely there must be a way we can get an official response.


----------



## bhaks (Sep 12, 2016)

Hi there, did anybody got invite in 2611 stream today? 
What is lag for invite for 75 points? Last known to me is 45 days. Should i wait for my case or go ahead with 190 invite i have got.
Any suggestions.

DoE 12 Mar 2018
Points 75


----------



## systematic7 (Mar 6, 2018)

To the people saying there are no job opportunities outside of Syd/Melb, this has not been the case from my experience. I intend to move to Brisbane where my wife is from, and every time I look on the job website she recommends - Seek Au - there are plenty of options with new jobs popping up every day for Software Engineers, software architects. I'm going to apply to work at Amazon or at one of the banks. The smaller cities of course have smaller economies but you certainly won't be reduced to working at a fish n chip shop ;-p


----------



## rkrajnov (Apr 29, 2017)

systematic7 said:


> To the people saying there are no job opportunities outside of Syd/Melb, this has not been the case from my experience. I intend to move to Brisbane where my wife is from, and every time I look on the job website she recommends - Seek Au - there are plenty of options with new jobs popping up every day for Software Engineers, software architects. I'm going to apply to work at Amazon or at one of the banks. The smaller cities of course have smaller economies but you certainly won't be reduced to working at a fish n chip shop ;-p


True, but Brisbane is still a large city. Outside of the few main cities in Australia, you won't find much work for Software Engineers or many other professional jobs.


----------



## systematic7 (Mar 6, 2018)

Yes but the point is people seen to be worried that not being allowed in Syd/Melb would mean they can't get jobs. As far as I can see there are no plans to confine skilled workers to rural towns? As long as you're in a capital city Perth, Brisbane, Adelaide, Hobart of whichever state you choose, there are opportunities


----------



## rkrajnov (Apr 29, 2017)

systematic7 said:


> Yes but the point is people seen to be worried that not being allowed in Syd/Melb would mean they can't get jobs. As far as I can see there are no plans to confine skilled workers to rural towns? As long as you're in a capital city Perth, Brisbane, Adelaide, Hobart of whichever state you choose, there are opportunities


I agree, they won't confine people out of big cities because it wouldn't benefit anyone. They don't want immigrants coming here to just live off welfare and add nothing to the economy. But yes, there are certainly opportunities elsewhere. I think people are focused on Sydney/Melb primarily because these are more and better paid (albeit higher living costs) ones.


----------



## Welshtone (Mar 16, 2017)

aryalbishna123 said:


> Hi Tony
> It is really informative to read your post. I have a question, can I expect invitation this year with 70 points non prorata 29/12/2017. Do you think of any reason to not getting invited till 30 of November this time. I believe should have had happened with current trend... any thought. Would really appreciate your time...


Hi

It only got to 26th November this round as there are probably more people scoring 75 and above each round. If it moves 1 week at a time then you could sneak an invite in June 2018 which would be great

Regards

Tony


----------



## Welshtone (Mar 16, 2017)

Jeetmelbourne said:


> Hi tony ,
> My eoi is dated 9.12.2017 mechanical 70 points , my calculatoin says 2nd round of may 2018 if 300 continues , whats your estimation on my invitation?
> Thanks
> Jeet


Hi

With Mechanical moving 5 or 6 days per round again, you could just sneak into a June 2018 invite - maybe second round of May if it moves a bit quicker - but I expect it to move slightly slower if anything as more get extra points over time

Regards

Tony


----------



## Welshtone (Mar 16, 2017)

Tomus said:


> Frequently wondering if I should wait in Aus, QLD on a visitors visa or head back to the UK to work.
> I have 60 points as an electrician, submitted my EOI Jan 24th, 2018.
> Would I have any luck in getting an invite soon does anybody know? I've been following this thread and it seems that it is to be only 70+ points getting the invite. What would be a likely timeline?
> 
> ...


High Tom

I think 60 points is dead in the water for 189 invite and maybe same for 65 points even. So don't hang around unless you can score extra 10 points while you hang around

Regards

tony


----------



## Welshtone (Mar 16, 2017)

nirmalktom said:


> Hi Tony,
> 
> My EOI was submitted on 01/01/2018 with 70 points under 261313 Skilled - Independent (Subclass 189) (Points-Tested Stream). When can I expect the invite?
> 
> ...


Hi

Not before July 2018 as it looks like 75 points is the requirement from here to the end of June 2018. Hopefully in July it will get rid of 75 point backlog and then start getting into the 70 point backlog - so I would be hopeful of invite in July or August at latest - subject to whatever changes come in for 01 July 2018

Regards

Tony


----------



## Welshtone (Mar 16, 2017)

FFacs said:


> Indeed. In which case it would look like Skillselect is performing precisely as intended. What IS hard is that they obviously have a reason for their actions, yet don't communicate this. I can understand them not telegraphing their intent, but now that they are actually restricting invites, they could at least say why.
> 
> On your theory regarding regional placement before PR. This is a perenial problem of population planning. People go where the jobs are, the jobs go where the people are, and everyone ends up on top of each other. I actually think it would be fairly smart to force skilled migrants to be located outside Sydney and Melbourne, as it would remove a barrier for businesses to relocate. I don't think it would be enough incentive, though, so the government needs to make regional locations more appealing to businesses through subsidies, etc. The alternative is to accept that the capitals will become metropoles, and to start some serious urban planning rather than arsing around:e.g. Sydney Northern Beaches train service, decent central mass transit with traffic removal, massive expansion of metro-service planning.



Hi

Yes, the silence is deafening and there is no need for any secrecy as if they are changing the system they will not get flooded with applications as they control this through Skilselect. so then all we get is conspiracy theories like the one I have recently started espousing

Regards

tony


----------



## Welshtone (Mar 16, 2017)

azam_qr said:


> Dear Tony
> 
> My DOE is 25 Dec 2017 for the same occupation with 70 pts. for 189. Is there a chance of invitation here?


Hi

you have some chance of getting invited in June 2018 and beat any changes

Regards

Tony


----------



## naqvih08 (Mar 18, 2018)

hi tony

What do you think for civil engineer 233211...i am having 65 points nd have submitted for 189 and with 65+5 for 190 NSW.

Do u see any luck in near future...:O


----------



## srinathvr (Feb 9, 2018)

Pathpk said:


> Iscah’s unofficial results for occupation 2335XX (Ind Mech Prod engg) says 70 pointers until 14th Nov are invited. That’s a movement of 4 days since last round.
> 
> My DOE is 27th Nov, which means the gap for me is approximately is 13 days. I’m concerned they might just stop issuing invites for this occupation stream at any time now, as they did with Electronics engg (2334) and Other engg prof (2339) this around. Does anyone here know why they stopped sending invites for these occupations all of a sudden? This erratic trend is very unnvering.
> 
> I’m really struggling to cope everything that’s happening.



Iscah estimates no invites, but I did see a person got invited this round in myimmitracker


----------



## Welshtone (Mar 16, 2017)

kiran89 said:


> Hi All,
> Could any one guide me ??? Chances of getting invitation before Jul 2018 ??
> 
> Thanks and regards,
> ...


Hi

Zero chance for 189 invite before July 2018 and probably even before July 2019 or ever. 190 are hard to predict and you could never rely on a 190 NSW invite. So if you cannot get to 70 points for a 189 EOI, you have to look at somehow meeting some other State or Regional 190/489 requirements

Regards

Tony


----------



## naqvih08 (Mar 18, 2018)

Australia's population growing due to high migration intake | Daily Mail Online


----------



## SunV (Jan 31, 2018)

Time to Move to April thread with new hope. March is over now for 189.

Congratulation to all who got invites in Mar and Best of luck to others.


----------



## Beldyev (Aug 23, 2015)

rkrajnov said:


> Has anyone contacted home affairs to find out what's going on? Surely there must be a way we can get an official response.


So go ahead and try to get it. Everyone here will support you.


----------



## venki276 (Feb 16, 2018)

As per IMMI and iscah, 2613 doe is 2nd march for yesterday's round. That is, a movement of only 7 days.

I have applied for 189 on 9th March with 75, chances for me on April 4th or 7th looks bleak as there are many applicants on March 7th and 8th (source from immi).

But the good part is i am in no hurry


----------



## Welshtone (Mar 16, 2017)

naqvih08 said:


> hi tony
> 
> What do you think for civil engineer 233211...i am having 65 points nd have submitted for 189 and with 65+5 for 190 NSW.
> 
> Do u see any luck in near future...:O


Hi

Maybe never get invited on 65 points - will have better idea after results of one or two rounds in July 2018. 65+5 for 190 NSW - I have no idea - you cannot rely on possible 190 NSW invite - so get more points any way you can - 70 should do it for 189 next year.

Regards

Tony


----------



## kunalbatra46 (Jul 30, 2017)

Dear Tony, 

What would you recommend for General accountant with 80 points and DOE would be 02/07/2018.

Much appreciated
Thanks

Kunal Batra


----------



## Gp182 (Mar 21, 2018)

Hi Tony. I am new in the Forum and appeeciate your input here. I am a General Practitioner who applied for 189 visa with 60 points and submitted an EOI on 18/12/17. I am unsure what expectations I should have with this. In case you are familiar with Health sector, your advice would be very helpful.

Thanks again

Gp182


----------



## bhaks (Sep 12, 2016)

Hi Tony,
Followed some of your posts. I have NSW and VIC invite currently. And I am working in NSW for last couple of years on 457. Would you be able to suggest if any chances to get 189 invite in next month?
Best Regards


----------



## Divkasi (Mar 21, 2018)

Hi tony , I am new to this forum. What are chances for 2613 70 pts . Submitted eoi on oct 21 with 60 and upgraded to 65 in November spouse points and 5 points of experience added on jan 5 2018.
I will loose 5 points in July due to age . What are chances of getting 189 before July


----------



## internationalcanuck (Apr 8, 2012)

65 won't do it for a 189. 70 is now a minimum, and even then very few are selected at 70, only ones who have been waiting in the queue for a long time.
You should really try to increase your english score.




naqvih08 said:


> hi tony
> 
> What do you think for civil engineer 233211...i am having 65 points nd have submitted for 189 and with 65+5 for 190 NSW.
> 
> Do u see any luck in near future...:O


----------



## zuby (Sep 25, 2016)

Hi I got pre invite nsw on 2nd March 70+5 points for software engineer. I accepted it on 3rd March, by when can I expect invite from them ?


----------



## Divkasi (Mar 21, 2018)

I’m having 70 points now. What are my chances of getting 189 before July . As I’m loosing 5 points due to age on July 3rd my eoi is oct 21 2017


----------



## ankititp (Aug 12, 2017)

O88V said:


> Hi guys
> I got an invite today.
> ICT security specialist for 80 points. I know that it is not a surprising result for an 80 pointer. But I would like to take this opportunity to thank all the forum members who helped and encouraged me on increasing my points rather than waiting for the magic to happen.
> My timelines are as such;
> ...


hey congrats !
i also did the same but the thing i did not get the invite for my code, as can you please focus some light on this , does nsw send invite in any day of the month ?


----------



## Welshtone (Mar 16, 2017)

kunalbatra46 said:


> Dear Tony,
> 
> What would you recommend for General accountant with 80 points and DOE would be 02/07/2018.
> 
> ...


Assuming about 100 quota per round from July and increase in numbers to 1000 per month or more, then you could get invited after about 3 or 4 months.

We need to see the figures and any changes from 01 July 2018 to have a better idea

Regards

Tony


----------



## Welshtone (Mar 16, 2017)

Gp182 said:


> Hi Tony. I am new in the Forum and appeeciate your input here. I am a General Practitioner who applied for 189 visa with 60 points and submitted an EOI on 18/12/17. I am unsure what expectations I should have with this. In case you are familiar with Health sector, your advice would be very helpful.
> 
> Thanks again
> 
> Gp182


Hi

You are grouped in with all the non-pro rata occupations and currently 70 pointers are getting invited up to those who lodged their EOI on or before 26th November 2017.

Even with increased invitations from July 2018 to around 1000 per round, it may never get below 70 points for invite for 189 EOI - if it does, there may be some old 65 point invites from way back - but I cannot see 60 points ever getting invited for 189 again - no matter what the occupation.

Regards

Tony


----------



## Welshtone (Mar 16, 2017)

bhaks said:


> Hi Tony,
> Followed some of your posts. I have NSW and VIC invite currently. And I am working in NSW for last couple of years on 457. Would you be able to suggest if any chances to get 189 invite in next month?
> Best Regards


Hi

12th March 75 point ICT BA ?

No invite maybe before July 2018 - who knows after that - take the 190 - no brainer

Regards


Tony


----------



## Welshtone (Mar 16, 2017)

Divkasi said:


> Hi tony , I am new to this forum. What are chances for 2613 70 pts . Submitted eoi on oct 21 with 60 and upgraded to 65 in November spouse points and 5 points of experience added on jan 5 2018.
> I will loose 5 points in July due to age . What are chances of getting 189 before July


Hi

Not looking good unfortunately - unless they increase the 300 greatly before July 2018. You may get invited in July if there is an invitation round before your birthday - better still if there are two rounds before your birthday

Regards


Tony


----------



## UmairAbbasiQatar (Feb 14, 2018)

Guys, I lodged my 189 EOI with 70 points for Electrical engineer 233311. Should i apply for 190 too? I can wait and I don't want to be bound to a single state. What do you suggest?


----------



## farh (Mar 21, 2018)

Hey guys

new to the forum but following since long.

I had applied for 2334 electronics engineer with 60 points in August 2017, and recently updated points to 70 on 8th March 2018.

Will the new date be considered for me when ranking? 

Any idea when I can get the invite???


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Welshtone said:


> Hi
> 
> 12th March 75 point ICT BA ?
> 
> ...


totally agree. 

I think DHA will announce new score threshold being 70 points... it will drive scores even hire.


----------



## Pathpk (Dec 3, 2017)

Hey guys,

Anyone here knows how to apply for PCC of Pakistan if the person is in Australia?


----------



## Ramramram222 (Jul 26, 2017)

andreyx108b said:


> totally agree.
> 
> 
> 
> I think DHA will announce new score threshold being 70 points... it will drive scores even hire.




People won't have any problems if they change minimum eligibility to 70 and increase the invitation caps to 1000 per round. At least people would have focused to get 70 and no need to wait for unknown future. 
Now, the scenario is what's the guarantee that you will get invited if you make 70 points ( non pro rata). Now waiting period is 4 months for 70 points and it will be 8 months by the time of july/August. Who knows!!! 
It's going crazy!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bhaks (Sep 12, 2016)

Thanks Tony for your suggestion.


----------



## ARSI1010 (Sep 26, 2017)

Hi all, guys would you please give a rough idea how long will it take to get invite for electronics engineering at 70 points, i have lodged my eoi at 29 January 2018. Thanks


----------



## Pathpk (Dec 3, 2017)

ARSI1010 said:


> Hi all, guys would you please give a rough idea how long will it take to get invite for electronics engineering at 70 points, i have lodged my eoi at 29 January 2018. Thanks


Electronics engg 70 pointers are moving 10-12 days every round. Current cut off, as of 7th March round, is 19th Nov. Yesterday's round would have moved this date further up.

So presuming the 10 days trend continues, your gap is 40 days equating to 4 rounds, one of which is already done. So 3rd or 4th round from today you have a chance, that's 1st or 2nd round of May.


----------



## kiasuvivek (Mar 21, 2017)

zuby said:


> Hi I got pre invite nsw on 2nd March 70+5 points for software engineer. I accepted it on 3rd March, by when can I expect invite from them ?


Maybe in a month or two.. We have created a whatsapp group for NSW pre invited people. If interested pm me, I will share the link 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3010 using Tapatalk


----------



## J_Scorpion (Sep 10, 2015)

kiasuvivek said:


> Maybe in a month or two.. We have created a whatsapp group for NSW pre invited people. If interested pm me, I will share the link
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3010 using Tapatalk


Can you please PM the link for NSW

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Ejaz26 (Jun 20, 2016)

ARSI1010 said:


> Hi all, guys would you please give a rough idea how long will it take to get invite for electronics engineering at 70 points, i have lodged my eoi at 29 January 2018. Thanks


The queue for Electronics Engineering is moving really slow. I would guess the invitation will be in the month of May. As of now, no electronics engineers were invited on 21st March invitation round. This is making thins more unclear. I applied for Electronics Engineering with 70 points on 2nd Feb. Lets hope for the best.


----------



## just_ev (Nov 6, 2017)

*EOI submitted but visa expires*

Hi guys,

I have subbmitted my EOI with 70 point on 07/02/2018 for 2613 Code. My current 485 visa expires on 03/09/2018. if they increase the number of invitations to 1000 in July I have a feeling that I might be couple of rounds short with my visa. 

What are you suggestions on extending the stay so that I don't have to leave Australia while waiting for an invitation.


----------



## ivokau (Mar 21, 2018)

*75pts DOE 17-Mar-18 ICT System Analyst*

Hi there, I'm a new poster but an old reader. Thanks to everyone who's been so helpful! :thumb:

I have 75 points, DOE 17/03/18 for ICT System Analyst. When can I expect to get an invite? 

I was hoping for an invite this round but based on the past rounds DOE cutoff I doubt I'll get it anytime soon.

Has anyone received an invite yet for 261111 or 261112 code this round?


----------



## Pathpk (Dec 3, 2017)

just_ev said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I have subbmitted my EOI with 70 point on 07/02/2018 for 2613 Code. My current 485 visa expires on 03/09/2018. if they increase the number of invitations to 1000 in July I have a feeling that I might be couple of rounds short with my visa.
> 
> What are you suggestions on extending the stay so that I don't have to leave Australia while waiting for an invitation.


It's tricky bro. My 485 expired last week, left the country on 13th. Now I am at DHA's mercy waiting to see what happens. I would recommend try to increase the points.

I increased my pts from 60 to 70 back in Nov and was under the impression that I'll get an invitation in next 2-3 rounds. Now here I am after 4 months with no invitation still in sight. I had to quit my engineering job which I got after a lot of struggle. Had to sell all my belongings and now back in Mumbai empty handed, staring at walls.

So don't wait for things to get better. Do whatever you can with the time you've got now. Check out NAATI or PY or 190 or 489 or company sponsorship. Good luck


----------



## kiran89 (Mar 21, 2018)

It will take a while ... possible couple of months. Also depends on which state did you selected.


----------



## ivokau (Mar 21, 2018)

kiran89 said:


> It will take a while ... possible couple of months. Also depends on which state did you selected.


Hi Kiran, I chose NSW capital only. 

Is there any way to predict 190? currently have 190 and 189 under the same EOI. Should it be separate?

Thanks.


----------



## rahul7star (Mar 7, 2018)

Pathpk said:


> It's tricky bro. My 485 expired last week, left the country on 13th. Now I am at DHA's mercy waiting to see what happens. I would recommend try to increase the points.
> 
> I increased my pts from 60 to 70 back in Nov and was under the impression that I'll get an invitation in next 2-3 rounds. Now here I am after 4 months with no invitation still in sight. I had to quit my engineering job which I got after a lot of struggle. Had to sell all my belongings and now back in Mumbai empty handed, staring at walls.
> 
> So don't wait for things to get better. Do whatever you can with the time you've got now. Check out NAATI or PY or 190 or 489 or company sponsorship. Good luck


why empty handed...you earned right in $$....so be happy


----------



## just_ev (Nov 6, 2017)

Pathpk said:


> It's tricky bro. My 485 expired last week, left the country on 13th. Now I am at DHA's mercy waiting to see what happens. I would recommend try to increase the points.
> 
> I increased my pts from 60 to 70 back in Nov and was under the impression that I'll get an invitation in next 2-3 rounds. Now here I am after 4 months with no invitation still in sight. I had to quit my engineering job which I got after a lot of struggle. Had to sell all my belongings and now back in Mumbai empty handed, staring at walls.
> 
> So don't wait for things to get better. Do whatever you can with the time you've got now. Check out NAATI or PY or 190 or 489 or company sponsorship. Good luck


I have already completed PY. Got PTE all 90s and got one year work experience as System Administrator which is not quite related to Software Programmer so I did not claim the points for that. 

I was thinking that if by second August invitation round I am not invited then I will apply simply apply for a 6 month student visa to complete my graduate certification which I am going to do anyway.


----------



## kiran89 (Mar 21, 2018)

Hi ivokau,

I have submitted my EOI for NSW only with 189 (60 Points) and 190 (65 Point) on 22 Jun 2017 ... Still waiting for invitation ...:fingerscrossed:


----------



## Pathpk (Dec 3, 2017)

rahul7star said:


> why empty handed...you earned right in $$....so be happy


I've spent $140,000 (bachelors + masters) on my studies here. And invested 9 years of my life.
And I was about to just start earning some money.
So yeah I'm literally and (figuratively) empty handed right now.


----------



## Pathpk (Dec 3, 2017)

just_ev said:


> I have already completed PY. Got PTE all 90s and got one year work experience as System Administrator which is not quite related to Software Programmer so I did not claim the points for that.
> 
> I was thinking that if by second August invitation round I am not invited then I will apply simply apply for a 6 month student visa to complete my graduate certification which I am going to do anyway.


Was your course not 2 years?


----------



## just_ev (Nov 6, 2017)

Pathpk said:


> Was your course not 2 years?


Sorry, I don't quite get what you mean here. 
I've completed 3 year Bachelor Degree, then PY, now full time working. But I am thinking to go into Master of Business so I need to do half year Certification Course first and I was thinking to apply for a student visa to do that if not invited by late August.


----------



## Pathpk (Dec 3, 2017)

just_ev said:


> Sorry, I don't quite get what you mean here.
> I've completed 3 year Bachelor Degree, then PY, now full time working. But I am thinking to go into Master of Business so I need to do half year Certification Course first and I was thinking to apply for a student visa to do that if not invited by late August.


Nah, I just thought you didn't have 5 points for Australian study.

Yeah short term I guess your plan sounds good, at least your visa would be extended for 6 months. But long term there are too many unknown variables.


----------



## KingKing (Oct 20, 2017)

Hi ,
I have applied for NSW 190 under 261313 on 14th march with 80 points..

Can someone tell me when can i expect an invitation and is there anyone under the category who have applied on march got NSW invite..

Thanks.


----------



## rahul7star (Mar 7, 2018)

Pathpk said:


> I've spent $140,000 (bachelors + masters) on my studies here. And invested 9 years of my life.
> And I was about to just start earning some money.
> So yeah I'm literally and (figuratively) empty handed right now.


Dont worry soon you will get ur turn to bring back $$...but Indian families will eat you now for sure with all the past tense statement


----------



## Pathpk (Dec 3, 2017)

rahul7star said:


> Dont worry soon you will get ur turn to bring back $$...but Indian families will eat you now for sure with all the past tense statement


haha tell me about it. It's been just a week since I'm back home, that too after 4 years, and my parents are already questioning my "past decisions" and "future consequences".


----------



## harrymoves (Mar 11, 2018)

KingKing said:


> Hi ,
> I have applied for NSW 190 under 261313 on 14th march with 80 points..
> 
> Can someone tell me when can i expect an invitation and is there anyone under the category who have applied on march got NSW invite..
> ...


I have applied for NSW and VIC on 8th March with 80 points for the same code. Didn't get the invite. Seems like 261313 chances are less for 190.


----------



## ivokau (Mar 21, 2018)

harrymoves said:


> I have applied for NSW and VIC on 8th March with 80 points for the same code. Didn't get the invite. Seems like 261313 chances are less for 190.


Did you submit separate EOI's for that?


----------



## harrymoves (Mar 11, 2018)

ivokau said:


> harrymoves said:
> 
> 
> > I have applied for NSW and VIC on 8th March with 80 points for the same code. Didn't get the invite. Seems like 261313 chances are less for 190.
> ...


Yes. Separate.


----------



## KingKing (Oct 20, 2017)

Is there a invitation round tomorrow for 190?Any idea?


----------



## ivokau (Mar 21, 2018)

KingKing said:


> Is there a invitation round tomorrow for 190?Any idea?


from my understanding 190 is random. not aware that they have regular rounds like 189. but im new to this so yeah...


----------



## ARSI1010 (Sep 26, 2017)

But Ischah migration sayimg there was no invitefor electronics engineering in this round?


----------



## Soundmusic (Oct 3, 2017)

harrymoves said:


> I have applied for NSW and VIC on 8th March with 80 points for the same code. Didn't get the invite. Seems like 261313 chances are less for 190.


I've read in one of the threads that 190 invites happen on alternate Fridays for NSW. Also you can see in Myimmitracker that the previous invites for NSW happened on 2nd Feb, 16th Feb, 2nd March and 16th March (all alternate Fridays). Hence, I guess the next NSW invite gonna be on 6th April, and I think you will get invited on the same date. But since you have 75 points for 189, on 4th April you may get the 189 invite.


----------



## ARSI1010 (Sep 26, 2017)

Ejaz26 said:


> ARSI1010 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi all, guys would you please give a rough idea how long will it take to get invite for electronics engineering at 70 points, i have lodged my eoi at 29 January 2018. Thanks
> ...


 but iscah said no invites this round how are they so sure?


----------



## ARSI1010 (Sep 26, 2017)

Pathpk said:


> ARSI1010 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi all, guys would you please give a rough idea how long will it take to get invite for electronics engineering at 70 points, i have lodged my eoi at 29 January 2018. Thanks
> ...


But brother according to ischah migration, there were no invites for this rounf for electronics engineering? How are they so sure?


----------



## Pathpk (Dec 3, 2017)

ARSI1010 said:


> But brother according to ischah migration, there were no invites for this rounf for electronics engineering? How are they so sure?


We won’t know for sure until offical results are published. But DHA has been inviting 25% of the standard quota for all proratas (except accountant).

On other note, can you please tell me if you know how to obtain Pakistan PCC if the person is outside Pakistan?


----------



## kashifrana84 (Nov 22, 2016)

Hi guys

I am filling pre-invite application for Victoria SS. For below question, I should consider only the ACS experience (as ACS deducted 2 years experience) or total experience after post qualification?

"How many years/month post qualification work experience do you have in your nominated occupation?"


----------



## ARSI1010 (Sep 26, 2017)

Pathpk said:


> ARSI1010 said:
> 
> 
> > But brother according to ischah migration, there were no invites for this rounf for electronics engineering? How are they so sure?
> ...


Brother i think your parents can apply on your behalf. In the same way you would do if you were in Pakistan


----------



## Ejaz26 (Jun 20, 2016)

ARSI1010 said:


> but iscah said no invites this round how are they so sure?




Im also relying on iscah’s predictions and based on 7th March’s round, queue is slow. That’s all I can say. I’m hoping that they won’t stop Electronics invitations as they did for Accountants. If anyone for electronics was invited, they perhaps are not on any forums. That’s why iscah has no update till now.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ARSI1010 (Sep 26, 2017)

Ejaz26 said:


> ARSI1010 said:
> 
> 
> > but iscah said no invites this round how are they so sure?
> ...


Yes you are right. I also hope so. But even if these little number of invitations continue, we would get invited


----------



## yopik (Mar 6, 2018)

Hello,

I need an expert view for my situation :fingerscrossed:

For SC 189 I have 65 and my parter have 70 points, so, my partner filled the EOI. Since we wanted to lodge a complete application, we had already done our health examinations using my health declaration in my partners immiaccount. 
However, we have just realized the situation about sc 189 -only 300 each round- so, most probably we will get the invitation in 7-8 months. But we dont want to wait that much..
Now, i have a chance to make a better points with language test and have 75. But if i do and we apply with my name as main person, can we still use the previous health examination? Or should we arrange a new examination with new HAP IDs from my immiaccount?

Thanks


----------



## dragonmigrant (Jan 12, 2018)

*About Iscah Prediction*

Hi Guys,

I reached out to the manager of ISCAH to enquire about the situation of Electronics engineers as per their prediction. Here is what he has to say:

"There is highly likely to have been the same invites as the last few rounds for that occupation
Just that we have not seen any invites in web forums, data bases, from our clients, facebook followers etc

I am sure they have not stopped that occupation this round"

So relax.

They have predicted so just because they don't have solid evidence. Since DIBP is sending only 25% of the normal invites to pro rata occupations, Electronics engineer with a ceiling value of 1000 would get only around 10 invites per round. Due to that, getting a solid evidence from people who got the invite is a tough task.

Lets hope for the best.

Regards


----------



## SunV (Jan 31, 2018)

kashifrana84 said:


> Hi guys
> 
> I am filling pre-invite application for Victoria SS. For below question, I should consider only the ACS experience (as ACS deducted 2 years experience) or total experience after post qualification?
> 
> "How many years/month post qualification work experience do you have in your nominated occupation?"


For your first question: You have to mention all your experience (relevant and non relevant) in your nomination form.

For second question: Check the minimum experience requirement at below Victoria Official link:

https://liveinmelbourne.vic.gov.au/.../visa-nomination-occupation-list-for-victoria

Hope this helps.


----------



## SunV (Jan 31, 2018)

yopik said:


> Hello,
> 
> I need an expert view for my situation :fingerscrossed:
> 
> ...


Medical Examination, Skill assessment and English test are independent entities.

You can use the same if those are valid ( I mean for medicals validity perios is 1 year). No need to create separate HAP ID.

Hope this helps.


----------



## yopik (Mar 6, 2018)

SunV said:


> Medical Examination, Skill assessment and English test are independent entities.
> 
> You can use the same if those are valid ( I mean for medicals validity perios is 1 year). No need to create separate HAP ID.
> 
> Hope this helps.


Thank you so much for your response 

just for clarification,

you say that i can use my health examination results -unless it was arranged by a different immiaccount- while i am applying visa in my own visa application..
So will it be sufficient to tell the my HAP ID?


----------



## SunV (Jan 31, 2018)

yopik said:


> Thank you so much for your response
> 
> just for clarification,
> 
> ...


I know the process never tried that.

1) login to immigration account.
2) search application with reference number ( or available on your dashboard).
3) Click on share.
4) provide email address and username in popup.
5) click confirm.


This process will share your medical result with another user in immigration account.

In parallel share your HAP ID PDF as additional document. CO has all the access. In worst case scenario if CO asks for another medical exam then do the same. Why to waste money twice.

Hope this helps.


----------



## UmairAbbasiQatar (Feb 14, 2018)

UmairAbbasiQatar said:


> Guys, I lodged my 189 EOI with 70 points for Electrical engineer 233311. Should i apply for 190 too? I can wait and I don't want to be bound to a single state. What do you suggest?



?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## engineer874 (Aug 27, 2017)

UmairAbbasiQatar said:


> ?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Bro, we are in uncertain times and don't have much options, don't rely on 189 only because don't know what's going to happen in near future for 65 and 70 pointers, so Apply for 190 and if you get nomination, consider it a blessing.

Sent from my KIW-L21 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ejaz26 (Jun 20, 2016)

dragonmigrant said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Thanks for sharing this information here. It gives bit of a relief. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## UmairAbbasiQatar (Feb 14, 2018)

engineer874 said:


> Bro, we are in uncertain times and don't have much options, don't rely on 189 only because don't know what's going to happen in near future for 65 and 70 pointers, so Apply for 190 and if you get nomination, consider it a blessing.
> 
> Sent from my KIW-L21 using Tapatalk




I applied , but 190 is not so easy too. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Welshtone (Mar 16, 2017)

ARSI1010 said:


> Hi all, guys would you please give a rough idea how long will it take to get invite for electronics engineering at 70 points, i have lodged my eoi at 29 January 2018. Thanks


Hi

It looks to be moving about a week every round - so if it stays at 300 per round, no Accountants etc, then the last 6 rounds will get the 70 point invite DOE to about early December. 

Then you have to worry about any changes for July 2018 that could adversely affect you - if status quo maintained and the expected increase in invites occurs, you are looking good for an invite in July 2018.

Regards

Tony


----------



## Welshtone (Mar 16, 2017)

Pathpk said:


> Electronics engg 70 pointers are moving 10-12 days every round. Current cut off, as of 7th March round, is 19th Nov. Yesterday's round would have moved this date further up.
> 
> So presuming the 10 days trend continues, your gap is 40 days equating to 4 rounds, one of which is already done. So 3rd or 4th round from today you have a chance, that's 1st or 2nd round of May.


Hi Pathpk

Was about 10 days movement for 7th March but only 6 day movement for 21st March invite round - up to 26th November 2018 - this leaves a 64 day gap for the last 6 rounds - so an outside chance for an invite in the last round of the year in June - but more likely in July I think.

Regards

Tony


----------



## Welshtone (Mar 16, 2017)

ARSI1010 said:


> But Ischah migration sayimg there was no invitefor electronics engineering in this round?


I don't think Steve is saying that - he is saying there is no evidence of any.

If the pro ratas went to 26th November 2017 at 70 points then the Electronics Engineers also went to 26th November 2017 at 70 points - assuming there was one on the system for the 26th - so it may show a day or two short when the results come out as there are so few on the system at 70 points

Regards

tony


----------



## ARSI1010 (Sep 26, 2017)

Pathpk said:


> ARSI1010 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi all, guys would you please give a rough idea how long will it take to get invite for electronics engineering at 70 points, i have lodged my eoi at 29 January 2018. Thanks
> ...


Hello dear, just wondering if there are results for electronics engineering round invites for this round? And my gap is more than 40 days. I applied at 29 January so when do u expect?


----------



## ARSI1010 (Sep 26, 2017)

Welshtone said:


> ARSI1010 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi all, guys would you please give a rough idea how long will it take to get invite for electronics engineering at 70 points, i have lodged my eoi at 29 January 2018. Thanks
> ...


Hi mate, last 2 rounds for electronics engineering moved 10-12 days. So i applied on 29 January at 70 points. I am expecting before july. It depends how this round happened. When do you expect? Thanks


----------



## amarsandhu (Feb 1, 2018)

Hi,
I need 5 extra points for partner skills.

She has 2 years 3months experience (Nov2014-Jan2018) as computer network and support engineer.

Qualification: B.tech (ECE)

Is it possible to get positive skill assesment from ACS?


----------



## amarsandhu (Feb 1, 2018)

Correction* Nov2014 to Jan2017


----------



## niko2222 (Jan 8, 2018)

Hi Tony, I appreciate your time.

70points 
Job code. 331111 Bricklayer.
EOI 21st February 2018

What would you say my chances are getting a ITA before July?


----------



## Ejaz26 (Jun 20, 2016)

amarsandhu said:


> Hi,
> I need 5 extra points for partner skills.
> 
> She has 2 years 3months experience (Nov2014-Jan2018) as computer network and support engineer.
> ...




Can you not assess skills from Engineers Australia as Electronics Engineer?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rocktopus (Mar 6, 2017)

just_ev said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I have subbmitted my EOI with 70 point on 07/02/2018 for 2613 Code. My current 485 visa expires on 03/09/2018. if they increase the number of invitations to 1000 in July I have a feeling that I might be couple of rounds short with my visa.
> 
> What are you suggestions on extending the stay so that I don't have to leave Australia while waiting for an invitation.


Can you get sponsored for a job, on a 457 type visa?
If not, the safest way to ensure a visa is to re-enroll at university and get a student visa.

Be pro-active about it though, you do not want to leave those things for the last minute. Good luck mate.


----------



## amarsandhu (Feb 1, 2018)

Ejaz26 said:


> amarsandhu said:
> 
> 
> > Hi,
> ...


----------



## Ejaz26 (Jun 20, 2016)

amarsandhu said:


> Ejaz26 said:
> 
> 
> > Can you not assess skills from Engineers Australia as Electronics Engineer?
> ...


----------



## amarsandhu (Feb 1, 2018)

Ejaz26 said:


> amarsandhu said:
> 
> 
> > Ejaz26 said:
> ...


----------



## lupilipid (Aug 5, 2016)

just_ev said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I have subbmitted my EOI with 70 point on 07/02/2018 for 2613 Code. My current 485 visa expires on 03/09/2018. if they increase the number of invitations to 1000 in July I have a feeling that I might be couple of rounds short with my visa.
> 
> What are you suggestions on extending the stay so that I don't have to leave Australia while waiting for an invitation.


I have submitted EOI with 70 points as well but unfortunately my 485 visa ix expiring this June. Less than 3 months. I spoke with a few agents. They did not recommend to apply for a visitor visa as the chances of refusal are high, and once you get an application refused, your future applications will come under scrutiny. 

They advised me to apply for a student visa. If my application gets refused for whatever reason, I could appeal it on court and buy extra 18 months. However, I feel like it's only delaying the inevitable. And no doubt the court process will be costly. When you think about it, you staying in Australia or overseas doesn't really matter. If you get an invite, you will get an invite. And you can still lodge your application from overseas.


----------



## lupilipid (Aug 5, 2016)

What do you guys think of the Peter Dutton's special visa for White South Africans? If he is successful with getting his plans approved, expect the 300 invites per round to continue even after July 2018.


----------



## Ejaz26 (Jun 20, 2016)

amarsandhu said:


> No. Its just qualification points, not experience points.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pathpk (Dec 3, 2017)

lupilipid said:


> I have submitted EOI with 70 points as well but unfortunately my 485 visa ix expiring this June. Less than 3 months. I spoke with a few agents. They did not recommend to apply for a visitor visa as the chances of refusal are high, and once you get an application refused, your future applications will come under scrutiny.
> 
> They advised me to apply for a student visa. If my application gets refused for whatever reason, I could appeal it on court and buy extra 18 months. However, I feel like it's only delaying the inevitable. And no doubt the court process will be costly. When you think about it, you staying in Australia or overseas doesn't really matter. If you get an invite, you will get an invite. And you can still lodge your application from overseas.


Be careful with this though. I've seen my friends do this and the experience was grueling.
As far as I know,
1. If your on-shore visa is refused and you appeal against the decision, you can't apply for any new on-shore visa while the case is on-going, which means you will have to go offshore to apply for 189 if you get an invitation.
2. The bridging visa you get in interim while the case in on going doesn't have any work rights. Not to mention no travel rights and u have to apply for another visa to travel.
So be very careful.


----------



## lupilipid (Aug 5, 2016)

Pathpk said:


> Be careful with this though. I've seen my friends do this and the experience was grueling.
> As far as I know,
> 1. If your on-shore visa is refused and you appeal against the decision, you can't apply for any new on-shore visa while the case is on-going, which means you will have to go offshore to apply for 189 if you get an invitation.
> 2. The bridging visa you get in interim while the case in on going doesn't have any work rights. Not to mention no travel rights and u have to apply for another visa to travel.
> So be very careful.


Yes, that's why I am reluctant to take that option.


----------



## arslan1 (Nov 9, 2017)

lupilipid said:


> Yes, that's why I am reluctant to take that option.



I am on a same boat as you guys. My 485 is expiring in August.

I heard that you can get working rights on court appeal. For travel purposes you need to apply for bridging B visa.

If you get the invitation you need to go over seas and lodge 189 visa and then come back while holding that bridging b visa.

I am going to meet lawyer tomorrow so lets see what he says.


----------



## rocktopus (Mar 6, 2017)

arslan1 said:


> I am on a same boat as you guys. My 485 is expiring in August.
> 
> I heard that you can get working rights on court appeal. For travel purposes you need to apply for bridging B visa.
> 
> ...


Court appeal _could_ in theory work, however I'd strongly advise against going down that route as such processes might severely affect your prospects of obtaining other visas in the future, let alone permanent residency.

I think this is too complex a question to be answered by any of us here however, you should definitely seek advice from a registered professional who can take into account your current situation.


----------



## Vineethmarkonda (Oct 5, 2017)

Hi all
I got my acs and will be applying for eoi now.

Meanwhile my wife is carrying now.

So i want to apply only for me now.

Later after i get pr i will for both wife and kid together.

Is this procedure ok

Will it cause any issue later.

Pl suggest.

Sent from my ASUS_Z00AD using Tapatalk


----------



## dillipreddy (Feb 9, 2017)

Vineethmarkonda said:


> Hi all
> I got my acs and will be applying for eoi now.
> 
> Meanwhile my wife is carrying now.
> ...


Hi Vineeth,

There no issues applying for PR later , but it will take more time.

Go for u r wife also , when kid is born during visa process u can add him/her too, so its better to add u r wife now than later.


----------



## Vineethmarkonda (Oct 5, 2017)

dillipreddy said:


> Hi Vineeth,
> 
> There no issues applying for PR later , but it will take more time.
> 
> Go for u r wife also , when kid is born during visa process u can add him/her too, so its better to add u r wife now than later.


Ok boss gotit thanks 

Sent from my ASUS_Z00AD using Tapatalk


----------



## ArrayAussie (Jan 17, 2018)

Hi

Please provide views regarding my present situation :-

1. Updated EOI for 189 to 70 points and NSW 190 to 75 points for 261313 Software Engineer on 6th March with superior English (20 points) and 3 years of work relevant ACS experience (5 points) Any hope to get invite in March and April time frame? If not, then what should be the wait time?

2. Should I apply parallely to VIC and other states (let me know which ones) ? Have heard parallel application reduces chances of getting 190 preinvite, is this true?

3. My last hope to increase 5 more points is through my spouse skill assessment. Working as primary school teacher (outside Australia). Please guide me elaborating how can I get her assessment done.

Senior members please take out sometime to share your views.


----------



## MirandaLi (Jan 7, 2018)

arslan1 said:


> I am on a same boat as you guys. My 485 is expiring in August.
> 
> I heard that you can get working rights on court appeal. For travel purposes you need to apply for bridging B visa.
> 
> ...


Working rights will depend on the visa you previously hold and the visa you are applying. For example, if you are applying a 457/TSS while holding 485, you got full working rights, even if you go to appeal the decision on 457/TSS, your bridging A will be extended (not changed) so you can still work. 
Court appeal won't affect your future application of a PR. 
I believe as long as you are not doing anything dodgy, you should be fine.


----------



## arslan1 (Nov 9, 2017)

MirandaLi said:


> Working rights will depend on the visa you previously hold and the visa you are applying. For example, if you are applying a 457/TSS while holding 485, you got full working rights, even if you go to appeal the decision on 457/TSS, your bridging A will be extended (not changed) so you can still work.
> Court appeal won't affect your future application of a PR.
> I believe as long as you are not doing anything dodgy, you should be fine.


So if someone is holding 485 visa and applied for student visa and his student visa get refuse then he will have full working rights on court appeal or no ?


----------



## MirandaLi (Jan 7, 2018)

arslan1 said:


> So if someone is holding 485 visa and applied for student visa and his student visa get refuse then he will have full working rights on court appeal or no ?


I suppose so, but better check with a lawyer or official document.


----------



## Soundmusic (Oct 3, 2017)

Australia has abolished the subclass 457 visa category for skilled overseas workers.

https://timesofindia.indiatimes.com...popular-with-indians/articleshow/63421665.cms


----------



## reenar (Feb 21, 2018)

Hi,
I am a software programmer and filed EOI as below;
EOI-189 (code-2613) with 70 points on 1/1/2018
EOI-190 with 75 points on 1/1/2018

In August I will loose 5 points for my age.
Can you please suggest if I should expect an invitation before August this year!


----------



## madhulika_singh (Mar 23, 2018)

ANZSCO: 261311
Occupation: Analyst Programmer

*Points : 75 points*
Age : 30 points
Language : 20 points
Degree : 15 points
Experience : 10 points

Progress: Waiting for invite
Jan 2018 : PTE : Done.
March 6th 2018 : ACS - Positive.
March 6th 2018 : EOI - 189 Lodged with 75 points.

Invites : Didn't get any invitation mail for 7th march round. Also didn't get any invitation till now (when 21st march round is also over)

Can any one please let me know, how do I follow up on the progress. As per the point requirement, I have the points required as per 7th match round cut-off.


----------



## evangelist (Oct 5, 2014)

reenar said:


> Hi,
> I am a software programmer and filed EOI as below;
> EOI-189 (code-2613) with 70 points on 1/1/2018
> EOI-190 with 75 points on 1/1/2018
> ...


with 75 points I am almost sure that you will receive invite in the next 2-3 rounds. 
Post August, even if you lose 5 points, you are not in a bad situation.


----------



## shiv1234 (Jan 4, 2018)

*Invited for 75 points*

I have got my invite this week. Now the enormity of documentation and visa application !!!

ANZSCO: 261313
Occupation: Software Engineer
Points: 75
Age: 25
Language: 20
Degree: 15
Experience: 15

Progress: Waiting for invite
Dec 15 2017 : ACS submitted
Jan 15 2018 : PTE - Done (All 90 :thumb
Feb 15 2018: ACS - Positive.
Feb 25 2017 : EOI - 189 lodged with 75 points.
Mar 21 2017 : Invited.

Regards
Shiv


----------



## k.amarjeet01 (Mar 13, 2017)

madhulika_singh said:


> ANZSCO: 261311
> Occupation: Analyst Programmer
> 
> *Points : 75 points*
> ...


You will get in next round. I guess for 2613 codes, date cutoff for 75 pointers was March 4.


----------



## k.amarjeet01 (Mar 13, 2017)

reenar said:


> Hi,
> I am a software programmer and filed EOI as below;
> EOI-189 (code-2613) with 70 points on 1/1/2018
> EOI-190 with 75 points on 1/1/2018
> ...


Any possibility for you to get more points? I mean English test score or partner's point?

Unless you get state invitation, going by the trend, August may be difficult for 70 points.


----------



## ivokau (Mar 21, 2018)

shiv1234 said:


> I have got my invite this week. Now the enormity of documentation and visa application !!!


Congrats!! Good luck for the next phase. :thumb: 

May I know when and what time you got your invite? Was it on the 21st of March itself? I read somewhere that they send it out at 12 midnight Australia time or something.

Thanks.


----------



## ivokau (Mar 21, 2018)

*New notification*

Just thought I'd share, there was a new notification on the SkillSelect page today:


_Posted on: 23/03/2018 at 08:35

Submitting multiple EOIs with the same points score into SkillSelect does not increase your chance of receiving an invitation. SkillSelect issues invitations via an automated process which self-regulates according to the highest points score followed by the earliest date of submission._


----------



## Ramramram222 (Jul 26, 2017)

ivokau said:


> Just thought I'd share, there was a new notification on the SkillSelect page today:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Lol. Is it a request or what from DHA?? I can't believe they are posting this nonsense.

Skillselect has already been polluted since long time and only thing they can do to filter it is to mention the price for the each EOI. For example, $300 for each 180 EOI we submit and that amount will be deducted from the total visa proce when we submit main visa application.
I bet No one's gonna listen their request.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## abin (May 6, 2015)

Ramramram222 said:


> Lol. Is it a request or what from DHA?? I can't believe they are posting this nonsense.
> 
> Skillselect has already been polluted since long time and only thing they can do to filter it is to mention the price for the each EOI. For example, $300 for each 180 EOI we submit and that amount will be deducted from the total visa proce when we submit main visa application.
> I bet No one's gonna listen their request.
> ...


True....devoid of sense but plenty of system cynicism...

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Ramramram222 (Jul 26, 2017)

*==&gt; 189 EOI Invitations for March 2018 &gt;&gt;*



abin said:


> True....devoid of sense but plenty of system cynicism...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk




Seems like government doesn't want this skilled migration program bro. They are trying to launch new $180k income visa system for highly skilled people. It's fair enough to them as most of the migrated people from this skilled migration program ended up working in retails and low grade jobs in Australia because of poor industry. 

But it's not ours fault as how come freshly graduated can provide 5 yrs experience to get job in professional field. It's obvious that they are not getting as much skilled people as they want from this program but it's their fault cause they don't have strong market to make us establish here. 

<*SNIP*> *kaju/moderator*



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## abin (May 6, 2015)

Ramramram222 said:


> Seems like government doesn't want this skilled migration program bro. They are trying to launch new $180k income visa system for highly skilled people. It's fair enough to them as most of the migrated people from this skilled migration program ended up working in retails and low grade jobs in Australia because of poor industry.
> 
> But it's not ours fault as how come freshly graduated can provide 5 yrs experience to get job in professional field. It's obvious that they are not getting as much skilled people as they want from this program but it's their fault cause they don't have strong market to make us establish here.
> 
> ...


What's this new income visa system...and by the way are you a nurse??

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## shiv1234 (Jan 4, 2018)

Ivokau,

Thanks. You are right - emails are sent around Aus midnight time.
I got Aus 00:15 hours on 21-March which was afternoon UK time(20th) where I currently work and live.

Regards
Shiv


----------



## Ramramram222 (Jul 26, 2017)

abin said:


> What's this new income visa system...and by the way are you a nurse??
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk




I don't have much more idea about thar 180k salary visa system but I have heard that person earning around 180k per yr will be eligible for the PR from the relative visa scheme. Government is trying to unveil this visa scheme very soon.

Yeah mate I am a Registered Nurse. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## abin (May 6, 2015)

Ramramram222 said:


> I don't have much more idea about thar 180k salary visa system but I have heard that person earning around 180k per yr will be eligible for the PR from the relative visa scheme. Government is trying to unveil this visa scheme very soon.
> 
> Yeah mate I am a Registered Nurse.
> 
> ...


Are you in Australia currently . If so on which visa ? We were planning for a 457visa now being the TSS . 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Ramramram222 (Jul 26, 2017)

abin said:


> Are you in Australia currently . If so on which visa ? We were planning for a 457visa now being the TSS .
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk




I am on post study work stream 485 visa. I got it after completion of my study. 
TSS has recently been launched, and I think it's not as easy as older 457. Try your luck if you can get it. It's a lengthy process but it's the pathway to get PR. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## abin (May 6, 2015)

Ramramram222 said:


> I am on post study work stream 485 visa. I got it after completion of my study.
> TSS has recently been launched, and I think it's not as easy as older 457. Try your luck if you can get it. It's a lengthy process but it's the pathway to get PR.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I just went through few articles regarding TSS....apart from as it seems so there are few pre requisites to get it otherwise it's moreover same as 457visa for 4 years..is this lengthy process?? Also, since we already applied for the 189 and 190 visa this time can be used to get few work experience in Australia too..

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## furqanpte (Mar 23, 2018)

I want to apply for Australian immigration. But my wife is serving in Army. How can I apply because she will not be able to provide documents as Army will not allow her and I have two daughters as well. Please need advice what to do?


----------



## manjusha (May 10, 2017)

Hello Guys,

Need your help again !!

I have submitted my EOI in dec with 70 points under the code 261311. I had my ACS done in 2016 and now it is getting expired this june 2018.

I was working in Aus till 2017 and had to move back to India. In order to renew my ACS I need to submit statutory declaration by adding 2017 experience as well.

The question is ,since I moved to India can I get the statutory signed from a JP in australia ? as my manager is still in australia.

-Witness(manager) alone is enough to be physically present to get the JP signature?

Has anyone come across such situation ?Please suggest a better option .

Thanks


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

manjusha said:


> Hello Guys,
> 
> Need your help again !!
> 
> ...


Your presence is not required in a statutory declaration as you don’t sign on it

If the manager is ready to complete the paperwork and get is sworn before a JP you are good
Once it is completed, he can scan and send it to you 

It’s immaterial where you are .
It’s the content and the geniuineness of the SD which is important 

Cheers


----------



## patelsaurabh333 (Jan 28, 2018)

What are the chances for 65 pointers+5 state point in NSW 190 in Telecommunication Engineer 263311 after 24/3/2018. I had 60 points then add 5 spouse point on 21/3/2018.


----------



## foxes (Aug 20, 2017)

patelsaurabh333 said:


> What are the chances for 65 pointers+5 state point in NSW 190 in Telecommunication Engineer 263311 after 24/3/2018. I had 60 points then add 5 spouse point on 21/3/2018.




Unfortunately almost impossible given the current trend. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## manjusha (May 10, 2017)

Thank you !!


----------



## manjusha (May 10, 2017)

Thank you !




newbienz said:


> Your presence is not required in a statutory declaration as you don’t sign on it
> 
> If the manager is ready to complete the paperwork and get is sworn before a JP you are good
> Once it is completed, he can scan and send it to you
> ...


----------



## rahul7star (Mar 7, 2018)

newbienz said:


> Your presence is not required in a statutory declaration as you don’t sign on it
> 
> If the manager is ready to complete the paperwork and get is sworn before a JP you are good
> Once it is completed, he can scan and send it to you
> ...


Hi newbenz , glad your back.
I submitted nsw visa 13th march ...medical pending next monday..if i upload all doc by monday possible to get direct grant? or again need to wait ........


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

newbienz said:


> Your presence is not required in a statutory declaration as you don’t sign on it
> 
> If the manager is ready to complete the paperwork and get is sworn before a JP you are good
> Once it is completed, he can scan and send it to you
> ...


I would add: also try to get the original, and keep it with you if you need it.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

rahul7star said:


> Hi newbenz , glad your back.
> I submitted nsw visa 13th march ...medical pending next monday..if i upload all doc by monday possible to get direct grant? or again need to wait ........


These are uncertain times 

No one can predict if you will get a direct grant or not even if you have actually uploaded all necessary documents 

Many members have been asked to upload some documents again, which they had already uploaded

You just have to wait it out

Cheers


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

rahul7star said:


> Hi newbenz , glad your back.
> I submitted nsw visa 13th march ...medical pending next monday..if i upload all doc by monday possible to get direct grant? or again need to wait ........


If you upload all - then, chances of DG are higher.


----------



## O88V (Aug 20, 2017)

Hi Guys

Need your help. When filling the application for 189 it asks for Non-migrating members of the family unit. Should I include parents and siblings in there? My parents and siblings have no intention of migrating with me and I have not included them in my application. Also, I'm single and have no dependents.

Please advice.

Cheers


----------



## kbjan26 (Apr 12, 2015)

What are my chances here ? Submitted/Updated my EOI with 75 points on March 20th 2018.

Regards,
Bala


----------



## kbjan26 (Apr 12, 2015)

O88V said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> Need your help. When filling the application for 189 it asks for Non-migrating members of the family unit. Should I include parents and siblings in there? My parents and siblings have no intention of migrating with me and I have not included them in my application. Also, I'm single and have no dependents.
> 
> ...


Parents and siblings cannot be included in your visa application. If you are single then it's just you only you in the application


----------



## usmanalisaki (Jul 25, 2017)

*Telecommunication Engineer*



patelsaurabh333 said:


> What are the chances for 65 pointers+5 state point in NSW 190 in Telecommunication Engineer 263311 after 24/3/2018. I had 60 points then add 5 spouse point on 21/3/2018.



Hi Patel,

I am also Telecom Engineer having same 65 points,submitted my EOI 10th March,lets see,hope for the best!


----------



## ani-190 (Aug 1, 2017)

*points over skill for NSW? or not?*

Since the first criteria to get NSW invite is a SKILL and only then points... is it worth to try to get spouse's 5 points?

I am also a telecomm. engineer with 65(+5) points. With spouses' points I'd have 70(+5 for SS) ... but if they do not invite telecomm engineers much (263311) ... I doubt these points will help.

What do you think?


----------



## usmanalisaki (Jul 25, 2017)

Well Ithink points are the first thing to be considered then comes Skill,so if you have 70,75 points ,chances are high to get invitation with any SS.


----------



## ani-190 (Aug 1, 2017)

usmanalisaki said:


> Well Ithink points are the first thing to be considered then comes Skill,so if you have 70,75 points ,chances are high to get invitation with any SS.


I asked because on their site (NSW)
They say:
*Selection process
*The selection process is competitive. Candidates are selected and ranked in the following order:


Occupation
Australian Department of Home Affairs points score
English language ability
Skilled employment
Where candidates have the same ranking on these criteria at the time of selection, they will be further ranked based on the date and time that their points claims were last updated in SkillSelect.


----------



## O88V (Aug 20, 2017)

kbjan26 said:


> Parents and siblings cannot be included in your visa application. If you are single then it's just you only you in the application


Thanks mate!


----------



## Abul_bd (Mar 1, 2015)

ani-190 said:


> Since the first criteria to get NSW invite is a SKILL and only then points... is it worth to try to get spouse's 5 points?
> 
> I am also a telecomm. engineer with 65(+5) points. With spouses' points I'd have 70(+5 for SS) ... but if they do not invite telecomm engineers much (263311) ... I doubt these points will help.
> 
> What do you think?


From immitracker it is evident that NSW is not inviting 263311. I have been waiting with 70+5 SS since 19 FEB. Still no luck.


----------



## patelsaurabh333 (Jan 28, 2018)

Hope We will get invited in next few rounds.


----------



## patelsaurabh333 (Jan 28, 2018)

ani-190 said:


> Since the first criteria to get NSW invite is a SKILL and only then points... is it worth to try to get spouse's 5 points?
> 
> I am also a telecomm. engineer with 65(+5) points. With spouses' points I'd have 70(+5 for SS) ... but if they do not invite telecomm engineers much (263311) ... I doubt these points will help.
> 
> What do you think?


just points matter nothing else whether it should be spouse or any.


----------



## patelsaurabh333 (Jan 28, 2018)

Abul_bd said:


> From immitracker it is evident that NSW is not inviting 263311. I have been waiting with 70+5 SS since 19 FEB. Still no luck.


hope they will invite telecommunication engineers soon.


----------



## SunV (Jan 31, 2018)

usmanalisaki said:


> Well Ithink points are the first thing to be considered then comes Skill,so if you have 70,75 points ,chances are high to get invitation with any SS.


WRONG.

Occupation priority is always higher than total number of points for 189 & 190. 

For Example 

189: candidate with 80 points in 2613 and 26111 are first prioritize based on ANZSCO. It may be possible candidate with 75 in 2613 can get invite and candidate with 80 in 26111 may not get the invite.

190: Again ANZSCO/Occupation has higher priority and in case of SS individual ANZSCO are considered as per demand. so candidate with 80 points in 261311,261312,261313 and so on , some will get the SS ITA some will not based on individual state requirements.


----------



## foxes (Aug 20, 2017)

SunV said:


> WRONG.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




For 189 I think it only applies to pro rata occupations? Non pro rata on the other hand are selected based on their total points, EOI, and number of available invites.

CMIIW


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## divyarenga (Sep 7, 2017)

I have job listed in Regional occupation list. Can someone clarify what is ROL. I have my sponsor staying in Victoria state. But my job is not in demand in Victoria state. Can someone advice what I should do. To apply for PR.


----------



## Abul_bd (Mar 1, 2015)

patelsaurabh333 said:


> Abul_bd said:
> 
> 
> > From immitracker it is evident that NSW is not inviting 263311. I have been waiting with 70+5 SS since 19 FEB. Still no luck.
> ...


I think no hope. There is no logic that at the end of the FY they will strat inviting an occupation which they didn't invite before.


----------



## SunV (Jan 31, 2018)

foxes said:


> For 189 I think it only applies to pro rata occupations? Non pro rata on the other hand are selected based on their total points, EOI, and number of available invites.
> 
> CMIIW
> 
> ...



Correct. Missed to mention Pro-rata in 189 ( In example, I mentioned pro rata example only  ). Thanks for correction.


----------



## kaanixir (Mar 27, 2017)

hi,

Software Engineer with 75 pts here and grad visa expiring @ mid May. I have about 7 weeks and I'm expecting ACS confirmation within next week.

What are the chances of getting an invite in 2 or 3 rounds ?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

kaanixir said:


> hi,
> 
> Software Engineer with 75 pts here and grad visa expiring @ mid May. I have about 7 weeks and I'm expecting ACS confirmation within next week.
> 
> What are the chances of getting an invite in 2 or 3 rounds ?


99.99% you will get an invite in the next round or the round after that for sure after applying unless of course they reduce the 300 invites per round even lower

Cheers


----------



## sdpkm (Oct 9, 2016)

So given that only 3185 out of 6202 (Occupation ceiling for 2017-18) has been invited so far for Occupation ID 2613, does it seem like they will invite all outstanding in next 7 rounds?

Ref: https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/busi/Empl/skillselect#tab-content-3


----------



## wil1001 (Mar 25, 2018)

Good Afternoon Forum Newbie

EOI Initially Submitted On: 10/02/2018 with 60points

I know 60points is a low score compared to the selection process with at least 70 needed, yesterday i did the IELTS test to hopefully get 10-20 extra points waiting on results.
questions is:
1. if i dont get a score with at least 7 in one section, should i add this to my EOI even tho i will not got the points?
2. also if you amend your EOI does this go back of the que?

Would be grateful if anybody could answer this thank you


----------



## kbjan26 (Apr 12, 2015)

kbjan26 said:


> What are my chances here ? Submitted/Updated my EOI with 75 points on March 20th 2018.
> 
> Regards,
> Bala


Hi Newbienz/Others,

What are my chances of getting an invite?
Fingers crossed. I have done my medicals and in the process of understanding how to file for PCC from all countries I have stayed.

Regards,
Bala


----------



## dillipreddy (Feb 9, 2017)

wil1001 said:


> Good Afternoon Forum Newbie
> 
> EOI Initially Submitted On: 10/02/2018 with 60points
> 
> ...



Hello Wil,
*First of all you will never get an invitation with 60 points.
*Are you the primary applicant ?
*Can i ask in which country you were born ? (proving Proficient English is not necessary for some countries)

1. Dont add to EOI if you do not have Proficient English.

2. Yeah if you update your points, it will automatically count from the date you have updated.


----------



## wil1001 (Mar 25, 2018)

dillipreddy said:


> Hello Wil,
> *First of all you will never get an invitation with 60 points.
> *Are you the primary applicant ?
> *Can i ask in which country you were born ? (proving Proficient English is not necessary for some countries)
> ...


Hi dillipreddy

yes i am the only and primary applicant, and i am from the UK,
i have only taken the test to try and gain more points, just waiting on the results.
Did You take english test if so which 1?


----------



## dillipreddy (Feb 9, 2017)

kbjan26 said:


> Hi Newbienz/Others,
> 
> What are my chances of getting an invite?
> Fingers crossed. I have done my medicals and in the process of understanding how to file for PCC from all countries I have stayed.
> ...


Hello, 

**you may get invitation in next couple of rounds. Best of luck.


----------



## foxes (Aug 20, 2017)

kaanixir said:


> hi,
> 
> Software Engineer with 75 pts here and grad visa expiring @ mid May. I have about 7 weeks and I'm expecting ACS confirmation within next week.
> 
> What are the chances of getting an invite in 2 or 3 rounds ?




Assuming the current trend continues, I would predict that you will get invited not in the coming round, but the 2nd one.

Good luck!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## foxes (Aug 20, 2017)

sdpkm said:


> So given that only 3185 out of 6202 (Occupation ceiling for 2017-18) has been invited so far for Occupation ID 2613, does it seem like they will invite all outstanding in next 7 rounds?
> 
> Ref: https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/busi/Empl/skillselect#tab-content-3




Apparently they do not have to reach the ceiling. I read that from someone’s post on this forum too.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## foxes (Aug 20, 2017)

wil1001 said:


> Hi dillipreddy
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Try PTE mate. People said it’s relatively easier to score higher points in comparison to IELTS.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wil1001 (Mar 25, 2018)

foxes said:


> Try PTE mate. People said it’s relatively easier to score higher points in comparison to IELTS.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hi Foxes

think i will try that next if i dont get the results i need.

do you know if PTE is taken all i 1 day?


----------



## foxes (Aug 20, 2017)

wil1001 said:


> Hi Foxes
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Yep all in one day. You will spend around 3-4 hrs to finish everything.

There is a specifc thread about PTE on this forum where you can find lots of useful information.

Good luck!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SunV (Jan 31, 2018)

foxes said:


> Yep all in one day. You will spend around 3-4 hrs to finish everything.
> 
> There is a specifc thread about PTE on this forum where you can find lots of useful information.
> 
> ...


In addition to Foxes comment. You will get your result in 1-2 days for me it came in 12 hours.


----------



## wil1001 (Mar 25, 2018)

SunV said:


> In addition to Foxes comment. You will get your result in 1-2 days for me it came in 12 hours.


Hi SunV

How did you find the test being a native speaker?
how many attempts have you taken?
Do they do a PTE General?


----------



## SunV (Jan 31, 2018)

wil1001 said:


> Hi SunV
> 
> How did you find the test being a native speaker?
> how many attempts have you taken?
> Do they do a PTE General?


PTE-A is only valid option for AUS PR.

I found it bit easy. Only thing need to be taken care of is time management which is key for PTE. I lost few points only because of this.

For speaking keep practicing in noisy places it helps. I have done this in Tube, Pub ( I know its annoying for others) take a beer and a corner seat open your ipad/iphone and start reading Articles/book loud and record it. It will definitely help you to concentrate on test day. 

I have done it in 1 attempt. I got the 190 invite so never bothered to go for another attempt. If I do I will definitely get my 79+ and total points will becomes 80, but I don't want to take other person chance because 189/190 dosen't matter for me. I only needed invite which I already got.

Hope this helps.


----------



## wil1001 (Mar 25, 2018)

SunV said:


> PTE-A is only valid option for AUS PR.
> 
> I found it bit easy. Only thing need to be taken care of is time management which is key for PTE. I lost few points only because of this.
> 
> ...


Yes this is great help i will defiantly look into this when i get my IELTS results back.


----------



## divyarenga (Sep 7, 2017)

divyarenga said:


> I have job listed in Regional occupation list. Can someone clarify what is ROL. I have my sponsor staying in Victoria state. But my job is not in demand in Victoria state. Can someone advice what I should do. To apply for PR.


Can someone clarify


----------



## rocktopus (Mar 6, 2017)

sdpkm said:


> So given that only 3185 out of 6202 (Occupation ceiling for 2017-18) has been invited so far for Occupation ID 2613, does it seem like they will invite all outstanding in next 7 rounds?
> 
> Ref: https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/busi/Empl/skillselect#tab-content-3


No. 6202 is a maximum target, not a quota. 
There is no such concept as "outstanding invites", they invite as many as they want as long as it doesn't go over 6202.


----------



## Vineethmarkonda (Oct 5, 2017)

foxes said:


> Apparently they do not have to reach the ceiling. I read that from someone’s post on this forum too.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


In this case, 2017 18 means is it from june to june or till end of dec

Sent from my ASUS_Z00AD using Tapatalk


----------



## foxes (Aug 20, 2017)

Vineethmarkonda said:


> In this case, 2017 18 means is it from june to june or till end of dec
> 
> Sent from my ASUS_Z00AD using Tapatalk




This financial year is from July 2017 to June 2018.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## internationalcanuck (Apr 8, 2012)

I took both the IELTS and PTE.

While I found the IELTS "easier", my score was lower, due to my lowest score being in writing (damn you internet and social media for messing up my writing skills!). The topics they make you read are easier to understand, and for the listening portions they speak much slower, almost too slow for a native speaker that you lose your concentration.

The PTE my score was higher, because I think they use various weighting matrices to come up with a score. I even missed a few questions and still scored above 79 in the required categories. The topics you are forced to read about or listen to are at a more challenging academic level than in IELTS.

For native English speakers to get a high score on both tests, the key is to understand the format how to efficiently use your time to answer the questions. A native english speaker with minimum study should be able to get a 7.0 in all IELTS bands, and with more intensive self study an 8 should be easily achievable, but not need to sign up for any classes.



wil1001 said:


> Yes this is great help i will defiantly look into this when i get my IELTS results back.


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

I think the total system is messes up, and the system will not restore in the near future.
People try level best to get to this level and losses their confidence. Hard to see this.


----------



## dillipreddy (Feb 9, 2017)

wil1001 said:


> Hi dillipreddy
> 
> yes i am the only and primary applicant, and i am from the UK,
> i have only taken the test to try and gain more points, just waiting on the results.
> Did You take english test if so which 1?


Hi,

I think better go for PTE, in which im sure you get above 79 in all the modules which gives 20 points, my best wishes.


----------



## Ghmustafa (Mar 4, 2018)

chemical eng 233111 with 65 points for 189 and 65+5 for 190, what are chances of getting invitation?


----------



## foxes (Aug 20, 2017)

Ghmustafa said:


> chemical eng 233111 with 65 points for 189 and 65+5 for 190, what are chances of getting invitation?




If the current trend continues, its impossible for you to get 189 unfortunately. I dont know much about 190 for your occupation.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## internationalcanuck (Apr 8, 2012)

Honestly you won't get it with those points for a long time.

And to be honest, even if you get a visa grant, employers in professional industries (engineering, law, etc.) want to see local experience, or else you need to have worked for a famous international company in your home country.
Otherwise you will be forced to go back to school in Australia and get an apprenticeship.
Many Indians and pakistanis who have PHDs end up driver taxis because no one will recognize their education in Australia.



Ghmustafa said:


> chemical eng 233111 with 65 points for 189 and 65+5 for 190, what are chances of getting invitation?


----------



## insider580 (Nov 16, 2015)

What are the chances for 261112 (Systems Analyst) with below score?

Age: 25
Language: 10
Education: 15
Experience: 15
Spouse: 5
State: 5
Total: 75


----------



## dillipreddy (Feb 9, 2017)

divyarenga said:


> Can someone clarify


Hello, 

Can you list your occupation and number of points you have now and when are you trying to apply, so that people here have a clear picture, thank you.


----------



## SunV (Jan 31, 2018)

insider580 said:


> What are the chances for 261112 (Systems Analyst) with below score?
> 
> Age: 25
> Language: 10
> ...


EOI date? Your signature is not updated properly its showing 70 points with SS.


----------



## insider580 (Nov 16, 2015)

SunV said:


> EOI date? Your signature is not updated properly its showing 70 points with SS.


I did not update my signatures because spouse points are still under process however i would like to know what could be my chances once i will get the spouse points in few weeks, ACS is currently in process. 

So what do you think about my chances would be with below score? Plus how much time i would take to get pre-invite?

Age: 25
Language: 10
Education: 15
Experience: 15
Spouse: 5 (in process)
State: 5
Total: 75


----------



## purnamani1 (May 9, 2017)

insider580 said:


> I did not update my signatures because spouse points are still under process however i would like to know what could be my chances once i will get the spouse points in few weeks, ACS is currently in process.
> 
> So what do you think about my chances would be with below score? Plus how much time i would take to get pre-invite?
> 
> ...


Even with 70 points getting Invite for 189 is somewhere hypothetical. So forget it. You have to be a minimum of 75+ or have patience enough to wait for DIBP to clear all the 70 points backlogs really not sure when that will happen seeing the current trend. 

Speaking of 190, Why only VIC ?? You have job references there ?? You can try NSW too. 190 doesn't have specific dates on which pre-invites will be sent. Can't predict it. You can see my signature of VIC timelines. I have heard in this very same forum people saying VIC gives priority for 20 points in PTE/IELTS, not sure though. 

Try 20 points from PTE that will guarantee your invite.


----------



## insider580 (Nov 16, 2015)

purnamani1 said:


> Even with 70 points getting Invite for 189 is somewhere hypothetical. So forget it. You have to be a minimum of 75+ or have patience enough to wait for DIBP to clear all the 70 points backlogs really not sure when that will happen seeing the current trend.
> 
> Speaking of 190, Why only VIC ?? You have job references there ?? You can try NSW too. 190 doesn't have specific dates on which pre-invites will be sent. Can't predict it. You can see my signature of VIC timelines. I have heard in this very same forum people saying VIC gives priority for 20 points in PTE/IELTS, not sure though.
> 
> Try 20 points from PTE that will guarantee your invite.


Yes, you are right. Getting an invite with 70 points in 180 is a long wait. However my aim is to lodge under Vic and NSW as well however i just wanted to know what would be my chances with below score?

Yes, you are right. One of the state prefers higher language points and the other one prefers higher experience. Actually they see all the parameters. I have seen a guy with 20 in PTE but 0 in experience is still waiting for pre invite. So it depends from case to case.


----------



## SunV (Jan 31, 2018)

insider580 said:


> Yes, you are right. Getting an invite with 70 points in 180 is a long wait. However my aim is to lodge under Vic and NSW as well however i just wanted to know what would be my chances with below score?
> 
> Yes, you are right. One of the state prefers higher language points and the other one prefers higher experience. Actually they see all the parameters. I have seen a guy with 20 in PTE but 0 in experience is still waiting for pre invite. So it depends from case to case.


Your first observation is correct i.e. 189 is a nightmare.

your second observation is totally incorrect. for 261112 there is no backlog with 70+5. so chances are very high as per current date (invitation are already sent till mid march). Most of the FEB applicants got approval from NSW and I got from VIC.

10 points english dosen't matter at all for NSW and VIC (specially for 261112) check timelines/signature of other members, all members with 10 points english got their ITA from both states but only 70+5.


----------



## purnamani1 (May 9, 2017)

SunV said:


> insider580 said:
> 
> 
> > Yes, you are right. Getting an invite with 70 points in 180 is a long wait. However my aim is to lodge under Vic and NSW as well however i just wanted to know what would be my chances with below score?
> ...



For NSW it doesn't account but for Victoria I think it does. Resume, English and commitment letter definitely have a part to play. You will get pre invite but getting approval becomes tough in Vic is what I heard. Even when I applied to Victoria many is the same forum stated getting approval is harder.


----------



## SunV (Jan 31, 2018)

purnamani1 said:


> For NSW it doesn't account but for Victoria I think it does. Resume, English and commitment letter definitely have a part to play. You will get pre invite but getting approval becomes tough in Vic is what I heard. Even when I applied to Victoria many is the same forum stated getting approval is harder.




I got approval from Victoria. 10 points in english 

First line form approval mail:

"Your application for Victorian Government visa nomination under the 190 - Skilled Nominated scheme has been assessed and we are pleased to advise that your application is successful."

Hope this helps.


----------



## purnamani1 (May 9, 2017)

SunV said:


> purnamani1 said:
> 
> 
> > For NSW it doesn't account but for Victoria I think it does. Resume, English and commitment letter definitely have a part to play. You will get pre invite but getting approval becomes tough in Vic is what I heard. Even when I applied to Victoria many is the same forum stated getting approval is harder.
> ...


I am sure there are always exceptions. At least what I told was generic opinion about Vic. When compared Vic , nsw has better chances of approval. Btw have u lodged ITA.


----------



## SunV (Jan 31, 2018)

purnamani1 said:


> I am sure there are always exceptions. At least what I told was generic opinion about Vic. When compared Vic , nsw has better chances of approval. Btw have u lodged ITA.


100% agreed. Cracking VIC is like getting 8+ in IELTS and NSW is like getting 79+ in PTE. (pun intended)  .

No I haven't lodged my ITA, I am waiting for my little champ medical test, they have asked for blood test and appointment for the same is after 1 month (frustrating :yell. Due to this greediness for Direct Grant I am holding my application for medicals to be finalized first.


----------



## KingKing (Oct 20, 2017)

Hi ..

One doubt.. Is it mandatory that spouse should be working (currently)for claiming 5 points? Although she has got a positive ACS result.


----------



## SunV (Jan 31, 2018)

KingKing said:


> Hi ..
> 
> One doubt.. Is it mandatory that spouse should be working (currently)for claiming 5 points? Although she has got a positive ACS result.


No. As you said she has a valid ACS result.


----------



## KingKing (Oct 20, 2017)

Ohh.. Thankyou brother


----------



## Vineethmarkonda (Oct 5, 2017)

SunV said:


> 100% agreed. Cracking VIC is like getting 8+ in IELTS and NSW is like getting 79+ in PTE. (pun intended)  .
> 
> No I haven't lodged my ITA, I am waiting for my little champ medical test, they have asked for blood test and appointment for the same is after 1 month (frustrating :yell. Due to this greediness for Direct Grant I am holding my application for medicals to be finalized first.


But what about opportunities for software. In which state they will be more. 

Sent from my ASUS_Z00AD using Tapatalk


----------



## insider580 (Nov 16, 2015)

SunV said:


> 100% agreed. Cracking VIC is like getting 8+ in IELTS and NSW is like getting 79+ in PTE. (pun intended)  .
> 
> No I haven't lodged my ITA, I am waiting for my little champ medical test, they have asked for blood test and appointment for the same is after 1 month (frustrating :yell. Due to this greediness for Direct Grant I am holding my application for medicals to be finalized first.


Thank you for your input. I will update my EOI as soon as i get 5 points for spouse and hope to get invited soon.


----------



## ivokau (Mar 21, 2018)

*In preparation for invite*

Hi Seniors, 

For those who have already received an invite, can you share what we should prepare for when it's our turn? I read about people going for medical checkup and getting police clearance. Can anyone share a more detailed list than the one on the homeaffairs.gov website?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Ghmustafa (Mar 4, 2018)

Is it mandatory that claiming spouse points, 
should be in the same discipine or it can be different discipline. for example, I am engineer and spouse is teacher, can I claim 5 points for spouse?


----------



## salbhir (Feb 21, 2018)

Ghmustafa said:


> Is it mandatory that claiming spouse points,
> should be in the same discipine or it can be different discipline. for example, I am engineer and spouse is teacher, can I claim 5 points for spouse?


You can claim points as long as spouse's occupation is in The same list ( For eg. Both occupation should be on MLTSOL for the 189 - they can be different occupations)

Below link should help. 

https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/trav...illed-occupations-lists/combined-stsol-mltssl

Checkout column 3 and 4. They should have same values for you and your spouse.


----------



## evangelist (Oct 5, 2014)

furqanpte said:


> I want to apply for Australian immigration. But my wife is serving in Army. How can I apply because she will not be able to provide documents as Army will not allow her and I have two daughters as well. Please need advice what to do?


I am not sure why her employment may be a hindrance from a migration perspective. Working in the army is not a crime.  If you are applying for visa on your own points, there will be very little documents required of her. She can substantiate her employment status using appointment letter, payslips, and bank details - for which she does not need to approach her employer.
In any case, it will be best to check her service rules so that there is no legal violation.


----------



## rahul7star (Mar 7, 2018)

evangelist said:


> I am not sure why her employment may be a hindrance from a migration perspective. Working in the army is not a crime.  If you are applying for visa on your own points, there will be very little documents required of her. She can substantiate her employment status using appointment letter, payslips, and bank details - for which she does not need to approach her employer.
> In any case, it will be best to check her service rules so that there is no legal violation.


working in defence is a big NO from any country offering PR


----------



## 1416amit (Mar 27, 2018)

Nominated Occupation- ICT Business Analyst - 261111
EOI submitted @ 70 points on 3/03/2018 
EOI Updated to 75 points on 14/03/2018

Date of effect- 14/03/2018

Does anyone know what is the estimated time of receiving an Invite under Skilled Independent visa (subclass 189). 

Has anyone received an invite after submitting their EOI on or post 14/03/2018.

Please advise

Thanks


----------



## SunV (Jan 31, 2018)

1416amit said:


> Nominated Occupation- ICT Business Analyst - 261111
> EOI submitted @ 70 points on 3/03/2018
> EOI Updated to 75 points on 14/03/2018
> 
> ...



Last EOI invited for 26111 for 75 points was 1/02/2018 12:04 AM so backlog is 1.5 months for you ( this is based on 7 march round).

Check info here:

http://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/WorkinginAustralia/Pages/7-march-2018-invitation-round.aspx


----------



## foxes (Aug 20, 2017)

1416amit said:


> Nominated Occupation- ICT Business Analyst - 261111
> 
> EOI submitted @ 70 points on 3/03/2018
> 
> ...




You have to wait for quite some time mate. The queue has been moving very slowly for 2611 who have 75 points. It only moved few days from the previous round.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CurryMuncher (Feb 10, 2018)

You guys think 70 pointers for 2339 will get any exposure to future rounds or was 30 October the last of it? :smow:


----------



## jshah (Feb 16, 2018)

Question for the experts:

I currently have 70 points under Application Developer (261312), by end April I'll get another 5 points for experience which would make it to 75 (Obviously have to do ACS skills assessment before claiming these 5 points)

My Date of Effect for 189 is 01/02/2018 - 70 points.

Assuming skills assessment will take 4 weeks for verify 1 year of work experience - Will have 75 points end of May.

My visa expires end of September - So what other visa options do I have?

Am I eligible for 190(NSW or VIC) now? If yes can someone please guide me how?

Or is it best to wait for 189 before September?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## alhuyam (Jan 16, 2018)

Hi experts , 
I have a question..are the invitations distributed equally between the jobs within the same pro rata code ..for example I am 233913 but I see lots of 233914 taking most of the invitations..
Also, do I have a chance to get invited with 70 points waiting since 26 November!

Thanks


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kooshan (Feb 21, 2018)

jshah said:


> Question for the experts:
> 
> I currently have 70 points under Application Developer (261312), by end April I'll get another 5 points for experience which would make it to 75 (Obviously have to do ACS skills assessment before claiming these 5 points)
> 
> ...



Why do you need another skill assessment?!!! It seems you've already got your skill assessment for 261312. 
Australian work experience doesn't need to get approved by ACS , you can let case officer to decide. 
Add your work experience to eoi now when it turns 1 year , your points will be updated to 75 automatically.


----------



## utsav2018 (Mar 28, 2018)

ANZSCO code - 261313


Total : 75 points = 70 + 5(SS)

DOE (NSW) - 15/02/2018
DOE (Vic) - 18/02/2018

Invite- Waiting

Please advise when can I expect an invite its been almost 1.5 months.


----------



## Jack23 (Oct 25, 2016)

Guys... 
While uploading docs I have wrongly uploaded a document in custody category for my wife... In that category I have uploaded my wife's qualification certificate wrongly... I didn't realise it at that time.. so later I have uploaded it in the correct category... Since we won't be able to remove the document I just left it... Is this fine???
Please advice

Thanks


----------



## Soundmusic (Oct 3, 2017)

Time to move to April thread with fresh hopes.

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...17618-189-eoi-invitations-april-2018-a-3.html


----------



## 1416amit (Mar 27, 2018)

foxes said:


> You have to wait for quite some time mate. The queue has been moving very slowly for 2611 who have 75 points. It only moved few days from the previous round.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hi, 

Thanks for your reply. 
How long are we talking about? is there enough quota to get through within this financial year?


----------



## foxes (Aug 20, 2017)

1416amit said:


> Hi,
> 
> Thanks for your reply.
> How long are we talking about? is there enough quota to get through within this financial year?


It's not about the ceiling or what you are referring as 'quota'. As I heard from other members in this forum, they are not required to meet the ceiling or 'quota'.

In the past few rounds, there were only 19 invites per round for ICT BA/SA (2611) and the cutoff date moved from 30 Jan to 1 Feb (only 2 days). Now there are 6 more rounds left in this financial year. I can't predict exactly how long, but if you apply basic statistic then you can calculate your chance.

Hope it helps.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Jack23 said:


> Guys...
> While uploading docs I have wrongly uploaded a document in custody category for my wife... In that category I have uploaded my wife's qualification certificate wrongly... I didn't realise it at that time.. so later I have uploaded it in the correct category... Since we won't be able to remove the document I just left it... Is this fine???
> Please advice
> 
> Thanks


It’s fine

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

jshah said:


> Question for the experts:
> 
> I currently have 70 points under Application Developer (261312), by end April I'll get another 5 points for experience which would make it to 75 (Obviously have to do ACS skills assessment before claiming these 5 points)
> 
> ...


Are you working in VIC ?

Cheers


----------



## reenar (Feb 21, 2018)

k.amarjeet01 said:


> Any possibility for you to get more points? I mean English test score or partner's point?
> 
> Unless you get state invitation, going by the trend, August may be difficult for 70 points.


I think I should attempt language test again for better score. I scored 7.5 in IELTS. Should I go for PTE or IELTS now?


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

reenar said:


> I think I should attempt language test again for better score. I scored 7.5 in IELTS. Should I go for PTE or IELTS now?




With PTE you need 2-3 attempts to get into it. If you did ielts, try one more time again, if it wont work switch to PTE. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kooshan (Feb 21, 2018)

reenar said:


> I think I should attempt language test again for better score. I scored 7.5 in IELTS. Should I go for PTE or IELTS now?


Getting 8 in Ielts writing isn't easy. 

I saw someone got invitation with 70 points and English 10, EOI 3 Jan. 
what's your point , which state ?


----------



## Samarth2050 (Mar 31, 2018)

Pathpk said:


> just_ev said:
> 
> 
> > Hi guys,
> ...



Ohh bro it is so frustrating situation . I have spent like 90000$ over 3 years got 1 year left on my visa. I am also going to loose my engineering job that I got after so much struggle.dont have any money in account as i am paying for professional year.


----------



## kingof.roses (Mar 31, 2018)

nikhiltvm said:


> Invited! 75 points
> 
> Engineering Technologist (233914)


U invited as 190 nsw 70 & 5 points or 189 75 points 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## kingof.roses (Mar 31, 2018)

nikhiltvm said:


> Invited! 75 points
> 
> Engineering Technologist (233914)


U invited as nsw 190 with 70 & 5=points or 189 75 points 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## abin (May 6, 2015)

Anyone knows if we can obtain any tourist visa to Australia for only one month .

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Shubraba1234 (Mar 31, 2018)

Woah What was the person's Job Code


----------



## Tron89 (Dec 22, 2017)

Hi Guys, finally after giving PTE 10 times I updated my EOI (29/03/18) with 75 points (20 points 79+ PTE) under 261312 skillset, when should I expect an invitation for 189?


----------



## foxes (Aug 20, 2017)

Tron89 said:


> Hi Guys, finally after giving PTE 10 times I updated my EOI (29/03/18) with 75 points (20 points 79+ PTE) under 261312 skillset, when should I expect an invitation for 189?




I would say the next two rounds!



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kbjan26 (Apr 12, 2015)

Tron89 said:


> Hi Guys, finally after giving PTE 10 times I updated my EOI (29/03/18) with 75 points (20 points 79+ PTE) under 261312 skillset, when should I expect an invitation for 189?



Welcome to the club buddy. You are awesome!!!

Let's get to the reality.The backlog is moving only by 8 or 9 days for 75ers every round. With this in consideration we might have to wait until May.

But if we get it earlier no one else going to be more happier.


----------



## foxes (Aug 20, 2017)

kbjan26 said:


> Welcome to the club buddy. You are awesome!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




It actually moved 12 days for 2613* in average since Feb excluding the 21 Mar round as the detail is not available yet.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kbjan26 (Apr 12, 2015)

foxes said:


> It actually moved 12 days for 2613* in average since Feb excluding the 21 Mar round as the detail is not available yet.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


If that's the case then we can be quite optimistic about our invitations. At least this point of time securing an invite seem to be primary concern. And then comes the next stages of worry about migration plans.


----------



## kbjan26 (Apr 12, 2015)

The skill select website is not updated yet. Looks like the invitation round might not happen this week. And its also a long Easter weekend


----------



## ani-190 (Aug 1, 2017)

Abul_bd said:


> I think no hope. There is no logic that at the end of the FY they will strat inviting an occupation which they didn't invite before.


My logic behind this is different. Since Telecomm engineers 263311 need to have quite an experience to get skill approved, this automatically means they have fewer points due to age. (You can't have it all, right?). so, since in the past years they have always filled the quota, I just think the reason behind not inviting them is that they do not have 70+ points, but they might be called with fewer points than other skills if they do want to reach the ceiling. They've been invited in September with 65 points quite a lot. 

It's just an assumption. I wanted to clarify that 65 points for telecom engineer are indeed harder to get than in other skill which can be assessed even with no or not as much of a work experience.


----------



## josem (Sep 7, 2016)

Pathpk said:


> It's tricky bro. My 485 expired last week, left the country on 13th. Now I am at DHA's mercy waiting to see what happens. I would recommend try to increase the points.
> 
> I increased my pts from 60 to 70 back in Nov and was under the impression that I'll get an invitation in next 2-3 rounds. Now here I am after 4 months with no invitation still in sight. I had to quit my engineering job which I got after a lot of struggle. Had to sell all my belongings and now back in Mumbai empty handed, staring at walls.
> 
> So don't wait for things to get better. Do whatever you can with the time you've got now. Check out NAATI or PY or 190 or 489 or company sponsorship. Good luck


That is terrible to hear man. Why were you unable to claim 5 points for experience with an engineering job, is it because you were not there for a full year? or because it was not closely related? Thanks and good luck.


----------



## foxes (Aug 20, 2017)

kbjan26 said:


> The skill select website is not updated yet. Looks like the invitation round might not happen this week. And its also a long Easter weekend



I disagree. I think last round they did something like this too. They were kind of “late” to update the details of the previous round.

As you pointed out, it’s a long weekend. I would expect them to update their website tomorrow.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pathpk (Dec 3, 2017)

josem said:


> That is terrible to hear man. Why were you unable to claim 5 points for experience with an engineering job, is it because you were not there for a full year? or because it was not closely related? Thanks and good luck.


Yeah i worked for 7 months, so needed another 5 to gain 5 points. But visa ran out.


----------



## letsgotoaussie (Sep 27, 2017)

foxes said:


> I disagree. I think last round they did something like this too. They were kind of “late” to update the details of the previous round.
> 
> As you pointed out, it’s a long weekend. I would expect them to update their website tomorrow.
> 
> ...


I am also hoping they would do a round on 3rd...let's c..


----------



## Shubraba1234 (Mar 31, 2018)

Pathpk said:


> josem said:
> 
> 
> > That is terrible to hear man. Why were you unable to claim 5 points for experience with an engineering job, is it because you were not there for a full year? or because it was not closely related? Thanks and good luck.
> ...


so sorry Man


----------



## Shubraba1234 (Mar 31, 2018)

foxes said:


> kbjan26 said:
> 
> 
> > The skill select website is not updated yet. Looks like the invitation round might not happen this week. And its also a long Easter weekend
> ...





letsgotoaussie said:


> foxes said:
> 
> 
> > I disagree. I think last round they did something like this too. They were kind of “late” to update the details of the previous round.
> ...


Please I need the link
Thank you


----------



## abin (May 6, 2015)

The skillselect is still not updated...it's still the 21st March as next round

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Asian25 (Mar 25, 2018)

Hello Folks,

I have filed EOI for 190 (Vic) with total 70 points and did not get any confirmation. Is there any confirmation email we get after filing EOI ?

Also, I have filed ACS for my spouse to get 5 pts for partner skills and expecting result next month (ACS filed on 20th Mar).

Please suggest whether I should try to score 20 pts in English OR this is sufficient ?
Also, I understand that there is no point to file EOI under 189 with 65 points for now. Please suggest ?


----------



## abin (May 6, 2015)

Asian25 said:


> Hello Folks,
> 
> I have filed EOI for 190 (Vic) with total 70 points and did not get any confirmation. Is there any confirmation email we get after filing EOI ?
> 
> ...


The answer is there in your query itself...you need at least 75 in 189 visa for software engineer category....try to improve your pte 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Asian25 (Mar 25, 2018)

And is there any confirmation email we get after filing EOI ?
And we do not have to upload any documents whiling filing EOI..right?


----------



## Abul_bd (Mar 1, 2015)

abin said:


> The skillselect is still not updated...it's still the 21st March as next round
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


Dear, subscribe to April's thread.


----------



## abin (May 6, 2015)

Abul_bd said:


> Dear, subscribe to April's thread.


Link please

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Abul_bd (Mar 1, 2015)

abin said:


> Abul_bd said:
> 
> 
> > Dear, subscribe to April's thread.
> ...


http://www.expatforum.com/expats/showthread.php?t=1417618


----------



## kbjan26 (Apr 12, 2015)

foxes said:


> I disagree. I think last round they did something like this too. They were kind of “late” to update the details of the previous round.
> 
> As you pointed out, it’s a long weekend. I would expect them to update their website tomorrow.
> 
> ...


New day has damned and yet no update. I believe there is no manual intervention to do the update and it should be automated. Looks like the round is bound for next week hopefully


----------



## jshah (Feb 16, 2018)

Yes in Vic. Is it true that I don't need my work experience verified by ACS? I have only verified my PY from them and not work. Appreciate your help!


----------



## jshah (Feb 16, 2018)

newbienz said:


> jshah said:
> 
> 
> > Question for the experts:
> ...


Yes working in Vic. Is it true that I don't have to get my work experience assessed by ACS? I've only assessed my PY in the last one.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

jshah said:


> Yes working in Vic. Is it true that I don't have to get my work experience assessed by ACS? I've only assessed my PY in the last one.


I would not claim points for experience without ACS assessment 

The final decision is yours 

Cheers


----------



## jshah (Feb 16, 2018)

newbienz said:


> I would not claim points for experience without ACS assessment
> 
> The final decision is yours
> 
> Cheers


That's what i though so.

Thanks man!


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

jshah said:


> Yes working in Vic. Is it true that I don't have to get my work experience assessed by ACS? I've only assessed my PY in the last one.




What do you mean? Did you get yourself assessed? 

If you are claiming points for employment you should have it assessed. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jshah (Feb 16, 2018)

andreyx108b said:


> What do you mean? Did you get yourself assessed?
> 
> If you are claiming points for employment you should have it assessed.
> 
> ...





kooshan said:


> Why do you need another skill assessment?!!! It seems you've already got your skill assessment for 261312.
> Australian work experience doesn't need to get approved by ACS , you can let case officer to decide.
> Add your work experience to eoi now when it turns 1 year , your points will be updated to 75 automatically.


Was just clarifying the above response from Kooshan. But thanks for your help!


----------



## arslan1 (Nov 9, 2017)

jshah said:


> Was just clarifying the above response from Kooshan. But thanks for your help!



I am in the same boat as you. My 1 year will complete in July and I have already got my skill assessment on professional year. I met one lawyer and he said that I don't have to do skill assessment again for work experience to claim 5 points cause its Australian experience but I am still in doubt.


----------



## kooshan (Feb 21, 2018)

Hi Jshah,
The only reason I replied to your post is that I was in your situation. 
Last September I could have got invited but my agent insisted that I need another skill assessment (to just get $500 extra). 
Then I found out from a colleague and 2 other lawyers that I don't need it.
I got back to my agent and she changed her words and said yes it's not necessary but without it, it's risky.
so I listened to my agent and applied for skill assessment but it took 8 weeks. As you know everything changed in November and points from 65 jumped to 75 and it was too late for me with 70 points.
My colleague got PR last year with same company letter as me without second skill assessment so I shouldn't have waited. I lost job and everything. 
Your situation is different you have time and I don't think points increase to 80 next FY, so do what you think is better and safer.


----------



## jshah (Feb 16, 2018)

arslan1 said:


> I am in the same boat as you. My 1 year will complete in July and I have already got my skill assessment on professional year. I met one lawyer and he said that I don't have to do skill assessment again for work experience to claim 5 points cause its Australian experience but I am still in doubt.


To be on the safer side it's worth doing the assessment, why risk it for a few weeks? I reckon the application process by ACS should be faster this time round.

If the case officer doesn't accept the experience without assessment, the lawyer will just inform you stating that rules have changed and will turn his back on you as these guys are not reliable at all!!


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

kooshan said:


> Hi Jshah,
> The only reason I replied to your post is that I was in your situation.
> Last September I could have got invited but my agent insisted that I need another skill assessment (to just get $500 extra).
> Then I found out from a colleague and 2 other lawyers that I don't need it.
> ...




I am not sure what is right re-AU work experience, but being conservative i would say ACS is required as all assess AU work experience. 

I tend not to believe “friends” stories. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

oldmcdonald said:


> Hi,
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Responded in the other thread 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ptashant (Apr 6, 2018)

*EOI Analyst Programmer*

Guys, need your opinion if I should have any hope for EOI invitation

ACS +ive - 5/5/2017
EOI filed 189 and 190 - 9/08/2017 with 65+5 points
Age - 30 pts
English - 10 pts
Qualification - 15 pts
Exp - 5 pts
Spouse - 5 pts
EOI updated - 01/04/2018 with 70+5 points

EOI invitation-??:confused2:


----------



## kbjan26 (Apr 12, 2015)

Ptashant said:


> Guys, need your opinion if I should have any hope for EOI invitation
> 
> ACS +ive - 5/5/2017
> EOI filed 189 and 190 - 9/08/2017 with 65+5 points
> ...


Unfortunately with current trend 70 is ruled out this year for 189.


----------



## Ptashant (Apr 6, 2018)

kbjan26 said:


> New day has damned and yet no update. I believe there is no manual intervention to do the update and it should be automated. Looks like the round is bound for next week hopefully


Hi,
What did you do which increased your score 79+ in the last attempt you have mentioned?
Please let me know it will be of great help.


----------



## kbjan26 (Apr 12, 2015)

Ptashant said:


> Hi,
> What did you do which increased your score 79+ in the last attempt you have mentioned?
> Please let me know it will be of great help.


Hey bud all I did was practice and practice. I have exams in regular intervals. Last four attempts were given in a span of two and months. I researched quite a bit and understood mistakes I was making repeatedly.

P.S: I am no special in English and just another one out there.If I could do it you can easily as well. All the best


----------



## Ptashant (Apr 6, 2018)

Thank you for your response. Reading is the section I am lagging in. I will follow the same technique and hope I can get it.


----------



## kbjan26 (Apr 12, 2015)

Ptashant said:


> Thank you for your response. Reading is the section I am lagging in. I will follow the same technique and hope I can get it.


First understand the context in a min or min and half. Take the mouse pointer to the starting point. Gaze through the whole content swiftly and then start matching the fillin. For re-order I went through NavjotBar video. For MCQ choose only the options you are 200% confident enough. There are negative markings in it


----------



## Myvisa (Apr 6, 2018)

EOI Date: 25-FEB-2018
Occupation: Software Engineer
Points:70+5(NSW)
Total experience >12 yrs
Working in NSW for > 5 years

Age: 25 
Education: 15
PTE: 10 
Experience: 25
SS: 5

Any chance to receive invitation from the state this month?
And
When would be the next round for NSW?

Thank you in advance


----------



## Myvisa (Apr 6, 2018)

With a Minor correction-

EOI Date: 25-FEB-2018 
Occupation: Software Engineer Points:70+5(NSW) 
Total experience >12 yrs 
Working in NSW for > 5 years

Age: 25 
Education: 15 
PTE: 10 
Experience: 20
SS: 5

Any chance to receive invitation from the state this month? 

And When would be the next round for NSW?

Thank you in advance


----------



## kaanixir (Mar 27, 2017)

Myvisa said:


> With a Minor correction-
> 
> EOI Date: 25-FEB-2018
> Occupation: Software Engineer Points:70+5(NSW)
> ...


Total experience >12 yrs and ur 25yrs old ? Are you the child prodigy programmer that dumps high school and starts working for google at 13 yrs old mentoring old men ? Or am I getting this wrong... How did you even get that assessed for 12 yrs you must have been born with a keyboard


----------



## MdAamerHasan (Mar 15, 2018)

kaanixir said:


> Myvisa said:
> 
> 
> > With a Minor correction-
> ...


Dude *R u ok??? buddy in case you are lacking knowledge, those 25 are the points claimed for age not the exact age.


----------



## MdAamerHasan (Mar 15, 2018)

Myvisa said:


> EOI Date: 25-FEB-2018
> Occupation: Software Engineer
> Points:70+5(NSW)
> Total experience >12 yrs
> ...


NSW is Inviting applicants with superior english so try to score 79plus in PTE still you got a gud chance of invite as msny with 75 inc SS got pre invites but they also had 20 points for language.


----------



## mjke1337 (Aug 26, 2017)

kaanixir said:


> Total experience >12 yrs and ur 25yrs old ? Are you the child prodigy programmer that dumps high school and starts working for google at 13 yrs old mentoring old men ? Or am I getting this wrong... How did you even get that assessed for 12 yrs you must have been born with a keyboard


lol, 25 points for age. not the actual age


----------



## mjke1337 (Aug 26, 2017)

Myvisa said:


> With a Minor correction-
> 
> EOI Date: 25-FEB-2018
> Occupation: Software Engineer Points:70+5(NSW)
> ...


Very very good chance I would say. All the best.


----------



## wil1001 (Mar 25, 2018)

Results back from IELTS
Overall band 7
Reading 7
Listening 7
Speaking 7
Writing 6

Due to only getting 6 in writing i am unable to claim 10points which all i was really aiming for.
Being a native speaker i dont know how they only scored me 7? how??
i have now booked a PTE and will see which test i prefer to take.

Anybody have any good resources for the PTE Preperation, or should i buy the resources from PTE?


----------



## kbjan26 (Apr 12, 2015)

wil1001 said:


> Results back from IELTS
> Overall band 7
> Reading 7
> Listening 7
> ...




F*** IELTS. I took IELTS when I was in London and thrice I flunked in writing. I am a non native speaker. YouTube has everything for you. Literally everything for you. All you need is internet connection ,dedication , excessive practice. Good luck


----------



## internationalcanuck (Apr 8, 2012)

I'm a native english speaker and writing was my lowest score as well on the IELTS. I was expecting the listening component to be my lowest score. They probably have higher expectations for writing, and I blame our internet age, and being out of university for 14 years. Writing long and complex paragraphs is looked down upon in the construction industry that I work in.

If found the PTE "more difficult" but my score was higher, I think do their scoring system, and you have more opportunities to get more things right.

Below are some resources that I used.

http://pearsonpte.com/test-takers/preparation/
Prepare for PTE Academic - the fast English test

Get ready for PTE Academic, the fast English test for study abroad and immigration, with our range of English test preparation materials.

Read more...

http://pearsonpte.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/10/Tutorial.pdf
http://pearsonpte.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/08/PTEA_Test_Tips.pdf
http://www.meritnation.com/sample_p...ass-9-papers&gclid=CKDOv-bgn8ICFRcMjgodzLEAwg
PTE Academic Online Practice Tests
http://www.examenglish.com/PTE/PTE_Academic.htm
https://ptepractice.com/



wil1001 said:


> Results back from IELTS
> Overall band 7
> Reading 7
> Listening 7
> ...


----------



## foxes (Aug 20, 2017)

*==&gt; 189 EOI Invitations for March 2018 &gt;&gt;*



wil1001 said:


> Results back from IELTS
> Overall band 7
> Reading 7
> Listening 7
> ...




There is a thread dedicated for PTE in this forum. You should check it out. They have so many valuable materials, tips & tricks, etc there.

Best of luck!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mmmukul (Apr 6, 2018)

*Invite?*



newbienz said:


> On which visa are you working in VIC and since when ?
> 
> Cheers



EOI - 18-03-2018
189, 75 points

EOI - 12-04-2018
190, 80 points(NSW)
Do i stand a chance in 18-04-2018 round?

Thanks


----------



## kbjan26 (Apr 12, 2015)

mmmukul said:


> EOI - 18-03-2018
> 189, 75 points
> 
> EOI - 12-04-2018
> ...


If the invitation happens today and if the trend remains the same then you stand 💯 chance.


----------



## madhulika_singh (Mar 23, 2018)

I got invitation for Visa 189. I submitted the visa application and now started with document uploading.
Doubt : Do we need to upload color scan of original OR the scan of certified copy ?
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
EOI points: 75
ANZSCO: 261311
Occupation: Analyst Programmer
Invited 189


----------



## kbjan26 (Apr 12, 2015)

madhulika_singh said:


> I got invitation for Visa 189. I submitted the visa application and now started with document uploading.
> Doubt : Do we need to upload color scan of original OR the scan of certified copy ?
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> EOI points: 75
> ...


This is not the right thread to post such questions.

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...02-my-2-bits-google-page-ranking-journey.html

Post above


----------



## kaanixir (Mar 27, 2017)

madhulika_singh said:


> I got invitation for Visa 189. I submitted the visa application and now started with document uploading.
> Doubt : Do we need to upload color scan of original OR the scan of certified copy ?
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> EOI points: 75
> ...


Invites are sent in 2 hours. Are you referring to an invite from 4th April ?


----------



## Adau (Apr 19, 2018)

Hey there, have you got an invite yet ? and when did you apply for 189 and 190. Thanks a lot!


----------



## rohan11 (Apr 18, 2018)

Hi Dears,

Please tell me are there any chances with following details ? 

Visa 190
EOI's Date: 18-APR-2018 
Occupation: Software Engineer Points: ( 70+5 ) (NSW) & (Victoria)
Total experience >8 ( ACS is showing >6 by deducting first 2 years but I mentioned complete 8 years in EOI's to get 15 points of Experience) = Q: would there be any obligation in future from state with this arrangement ? 

Points Breakdown:
Age: 30
Education: 15 
PTE: 10 
Experience: 15
SS: 5

Any chance to receive invitation from any state in next 2/3 months ? 

Thank you in advance


----------



## foxes (Aug 20, 2017)

rohan11 said:


> Hi Dears,
> 
> Please tell me are there any chances with following details ?
> 
> ...




It’s hard to get invitation from NSW with your current points breakdown.

You can only claim points for experience that is acknowledged by ACS. Even if you get invited, they will reject your application due to false points claim.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AsterixArmorica (Apr 2, 2018)

This is not "arrangement", this can be considered as *cheating* by DIBP. 




rohan11 said:


> Occupation: Software Engineer Points: ( 70+5 ) (NSW) & (Victoria)
> Total experience >8 ( ACS is showing >6 by deducting first 2 years but I mentioned complete 8 years in EOI's to get 15 points of Experience) = Q: would there be any obligation in future from state with this arrangement ?


----------



## poojarajjha-29 (Nov 27, 2017)

Does the no. of attempts for pte matters for EOI invite. will the state check in how many attempts the person got cleared or got above 70 points.

Like is it fine to give more than 5-7 attempts n get 79 points to claim 20 points in EOI?


----------



## kbjan26 (Apr 12, 2015)

poojarajjha-29 said:


> Does the no. of attempts for pte matters for EOI invite. will the state check in how many attempts the person got cleared or got above 70 points.
> 
> Like is it fine to give more than 5-7 attempts n get 79 points to claim 20 points in EOI?


There is no check done on the number of attempts. It doesn't matter at all. It all matters is one score of your genuine attempt. There is a lady from Russia who attempted 27 times IELTS. I myself attempted 8 times. So don't worry.

Good luck with your attempts.


----------



## Captain Haddock (Mar 8, 2018)

Hi Everyone,

Need help.
I recently received an invite from NSW under Business Analyst 261111.
Points break down

Age: 25
Edu: 20
PTE: 20
PY: 5
Sp: 5
SS: 5

Pre-invite received on 12-04-18
Docs submitted on 13-04-18

I have few of questions with regards to the NSW SS.

1.) How long generally they take for the approval. I understand the standard processing time is 12 weeks, but do they normally send approval before that.
2.) Since I do not have any work experience as a BA, is there any possibility that my application will get rejected because of this. Though I have provided all the docs for which I have claimed the points.
3.) Also my wife's PTE score is over 2 years old but less than 3 years. Since DIBP accepts scores which are less than 36 months, will NSW also accept the score?

Any help will be much appreciated. Really nervous on the outcome

Regards,
Kunaldeep


----------



## foxes (Aug 20, 2017)

Captain Haddock said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Need help.
> I recently received an invite from NSW under Business Analyst 261111.
> ...



1. It varies from case to case. I have seen people getting approval in 2 weeks but others have to wait close to 12 weeks.
2. If you don’t claim points for experience, then you don’t need to worry. NSW is aware about this when they sent the pre-invite.
3. Should be fine.

Btw next time you should post in a more relevant thread. There is a specific thread in this forum related to NSW State Nomination.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Captain Haddock (Mar 8, 2018)

Hi Foxes,

Thanks for your quick reply. 

Sure, will keep in mind about the relevant thread. Had few threads opened, didn't realize that I posted in this thread.

Regards,
Kunaldeep


----------



## Captain Haddock (Mar 8, 2018)

foxes said:


> 1. It varies from case to case. I have seen people getting approval in 2 weeks but others have to wait close to 12 weeks.
> 2. If you don’t claim points for experience, then you don’t need to worry. NSW is aware about this when they sent the pre-invite.
> 3. Should be fine.
> 
> ...



Hi Foxes,

Thanks for your quick reply. 

Sure, will keep in mind about the relevant thread. Had few threads opened, didn't realize that I posted in this thread.

Regards,
Kunaldeep


----------



## shimple (May 1, 2018)

*189 EOI Invitation in 2018*

Hi everyone, Can anyone help me with below information.

I have filled 189 visa with 65 point and 190 visa with 70 points in February'2018 first week but I haven't received any invitation. It's being 3 months. Last year, processing time for this score was 2 months. Does there is some change in the processing time? What is the processing time for year 2018? By when should I expect to receive an invitation.

Thanks for your information in advance.


----------



## foxes (Aug 20, 2017)

shimple said:


> Hi everyone, Can anyone help me with below information.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




There is no such thing as processing time before you get an invitation. Also you did not file the 189 or 190 visa, but you filed EOI instead.

Time has changed. For 189 now you need minimum 75 points for pro-rata occupations or 70 points for non pro-rata occupations.

TL;DR your current points is not enough to get an invite this year.

Btw, please move the discussion to the 189 May thread as this one is outdated.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kishoregunnala (Jan 12, 2018)

*Prorata occupation and Non prorata*

What is meant by Pro-rata and Non pro-rata occuation?


----------



## kbjan26 (Apr 12, 2015)

shimple said:


> Hi everyone, Can anyone help me with below information.
> 
> I have filled 189 visa with 65 point and 190 visa with 70 points in February'2018 first week but I haven't received any invitation. It's being 3 months. Last year, processing time for this score was 2 months. Does there is some change in the processing time? What is the processing time for year 2018? By when should I expect to receive an invitation.
> 
> Thanks for your information in advance.


My friend either you have been ignorant about current trends or the agent has not enlightened you if you are processing your application through agent. Please go through the latest May or April 2018 invites thread to realize what's the current state in immigration programme. By then you will realize that you have answer in front of you for your question


----------



## shimple (May 1, 2018)

Thank you for an update.


----------



## Kssaini83 (Mar 6, 2018)

*EOI submitted*

I have submitted the EOI on 10th may, 2018 with 75 points.
Details below.

--------------------------------------------------------------------
ANZCO: 261312(Developer programmer)
PTE Test Date: 20-Mar-2018
PTE: L-87, R-88, W-86, S-90 (First attempt)
ACS Skill assessment submitted: 15-Mar-2018
ACS Skill assessment result: 7-May-2018 
Total Points: 75 -- Age(25) English(20) Bachelors’s Degree(15) Experience_greater_than_8_yrs(15)
VISA Type: Skilled - Independent (Subclass 189)
EOI DOE: 10-May-2018


----------



## kbjan26 (Apr 12, 2015)

Kssaini83 said:


> I have submitted the EOI on 10th may, 2018 with 75 points.
> Details below.
> 
> ANZCO: 261312(Developer programmer)
> ...


Jump to the May thread with details. Your wait is going to be anywhere between 5 to 6 months if the trend of 300 invites per round continues with accountants included.

If you are comfortable with 190 try updating that as well


----------



## manu14143 (Apr 7, 2018)

uday63 said:


> andrearios said:
> 
> 
> > Mr Birrell has analysed census results to identify whether professionals moving to Australia to fill skills shortages are actually getting jobs, and the answer is, in many cases they’re not.
> ...


Hi Uday,

I am an Oracle DBA with 7.5 years experience.
I have 80 points over all and have applied for my EOI to Victoria.

Could you please give me a few pointers from your friend's experience?

Thanks.
Ram.


----------



## eramitsingh1985 (Dec 12, 2018)

mmmukul said:


> EOI - 18-03-2018
> 
> 189, 75 points
> 
> ...




Hi. What was your timeframe for Invite. I mean did you get the invite for 189 ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eramitsingh1985 (Dec 12, 2018)

madhulika_singh said:


> I got invitation for Visa 189. I submitted the visa application and now started with document uploading.
> 
> Doubt : Do we need to upload color scan of original OR the scan of certified copy ?
> 
> ...




Hi what was your timeline for EOI, invite n grant ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kingof.roses (Mar 31, 2018)

As i read your post of losing hope as u back to india end up with nothing but i think u already got an invite for 189 having 70 points as production engineer. 

Sent from my SM-A305YN using Tapatalk


----------



## uday63 (Sep 22, 2016)

manu14143 said:


> Hi Uday,
> 
> I am an Oracle DBA with 7.5 years experience.
> I have 80 points over all and have applied for my EOI to Victoria.
> ...


Hi Manu,

My friend had to switch to different technology (AWS). The other friend got the DBA position after an year but for not so competitive pay.

I would recommend you do the research (From Seek and other friends) and learn the technologies before you land.

PM me for anything.

Cheers!

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## rhythmgurjar (Aug 21, 2019)

Hi, If my subsequent Student visa 500 is refused and it is in AAT Tribunal. 

- Can i take back my AAT appeal after I accept my 189 invite, but still waiting for grant?
- Will I get a grant for 189 visa if my case is still going on in AAT and waiting for my hearing?


----------

